#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-03
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<DiggThis> anyone know how to use the config of the remote control?
<DiggThis> Is there anyone in this room other than the users listed?
<DiggThis> anyone having problems with beta?
<DaveMorris> I'm around between classes, but you've left now
<Daviey> DaveMorris: Am i correct in saying the ISO's on http://uk.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/  are the ones ready for beta-release?
<laga> DaveMorris: i dont have a quit button using my german locale. what to do?
<Daviey> run for the hills
<laga> Daviey: ping
<laga> Daviey: so, let's write the announcement
<DaveMorris> laga http://www.mythbuntu.org/node/59 is what the livecd looks like, an install has the quit at the bottom as well
<laga> DaveMorris: i know. but it doesn't work in my german locale.
<DaveMorris> does the help button load help or quit?
<laga> that screenshot i gave to you was from a beta 1 install.
<laga> lets try that
<laga> damn, i booted the RT kernel
<DaveMorris> might be a translation problem (Hopes so)
<laga> thaT's rolly gonna crash my box...
<laga> ohy, no crash. cool.
<laga> okay, but it's slow as hell. sigh :/
<laga> i'm gonna test later if you don't mind
<DaveMorris> np, I'm gonna grab some lunch between classes
<Daviey> laga: pong
<laga> so
<laga> wanna help
<Daviey> sure
<Daviey> "[ubuntu-mythtv]  Call for testing on beta disk" seems pretty solid
<Daviey> can you think of much extra to add?
<Daviey> Other than the 'boilerplate' - "We are happy to blah...
<laga> yeah
<laga> i did that already
<laga> i just got sidetracked in the bug tracker
<laga> need to weed out some closed bugs to compile a list of known problems
<Daviey> yeah, that was good last time
<laga> bah
<laga> lots of stuff
<laga> can you set up a multiplayer notepad thingamajic again
<laga> also, we need some more milestones in launchpad
<laga> eg, 7.10 final
<Daviey> bah.. i was suprised to only see a few bugs - then i realised i was looking at bugs assigned to the team, rather than the proj.  :(
<laga> 25 open bugs
<laga> can you set up a mile stone?
<laga> not sure if i have permissions to do that
<Daviey> i would think you do
<laga> ok
<laga> no i dont think so
<ubotu> New bug: #133634 in mythbuntu "lirc is installed with mythtv-backend" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133634
<ubotu> New bug: #134084 in mythbuntu "ofdp.pl is not working" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134084
<Daviey> laga: we gave a milestone amed 'beta'
<Daviey> *named
<laga> yes
<laga> but since beta is already out there...
<Daviey> oh
<bendailey> Daviey: ping
<Daviey> pong
<Daviey> bendailey: ^
<bendailey> sorry I worked with superm1 on the script last night it isn't live yet is it?
<laga> i wonder why the fsck i cant change importance on some bugs
<Daviey> bendailey: dunno
<Daviey> i just saw it was different, so left it
<bendailey> ok
<bendailey> it does look like mine is live
<bendailey> what is the bandwidth available at us-ca/month?
<Daviey> bendailey: erm.. variable
<laga> 22 bugs left...
<bendailey> ok the script does weighting based on bandwidth
<Daviey> bendailey: > 400Gb's
<bendailey> Daviey: so if I set you to 400GB/mon in the db you should be safe?
<Daviey> yep
<Daviey> So if it exceeds 400Gb/month - i will get no further requests?
<bendailey> no it won't kill it at 400 but the script is structured so all mirrors should run out of bandwidth at the same time
<laga> 20 bugs left *sigh*
<Daviey> bendailey: cool
<Daviey> would it be worth adding a 'hard rule' ?
<Daviey> if it exceeds X, then no further traffic?
<bendailey> The db has an active field for the host all that need be done is flip the field to zero and it stops getting traffic
<bendailey> I can only track hits and not actual bandwidth so hard rule would be hard to determine
<bendailey> does anyone know when the announcement is going to hit the site?
<Daviey> this eening methinks
<Daviey> evening*
<bendailey> ok I look forward to seeing the hits flow in
<ubotu> New bug: #130924 in mythbuntu "Add additional package: dvb-utils" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130924
<Daviey> i need to pop into the lab, brb
<MythbuntuGuest29> hi, i am not using mythbuntu but ubuntu with manuelly mythtv installed
<MythbuntuGuest29> first i had one dvb-t usb card
<MythbuntuGuest29> now i connected a second
<MythbuntuGuest29> how to activate it? i have completed the backend setup but the status is:
<MythbuntuGuest29> Encoder 2 is remote on TV (currently not connected).
<laga> "remote" means that it's on a slave backend
<MythbuntuGuest29> hm yes, but i've connected it on the master
<MythbuntuGuest29> but one moment i think i got it
<rhpot1991> my boxes do that when the slave comes up before the master
<MythbuntuGuest29> i have no slave
<MythbuntuGuest29> master is the frontend
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest29, did you rerun mythtv-setup on the master?
<rhpot1991> so you have one tuner and its in the same box as the backend?
<MythbuntuGuest29> i habe 2 tuner
<MythbuntuGuest29> both tvb-t
<MythbuntuGuest29> dvb-t
<MythbuntuGuest29> but i connected just today the second
<MythbuntuGuest29> mythtv-setup? is it the setup for the backend?
<MythbuntuGuest29> I am currently running the channel-scan
<laga> you probably forgot to connect it to a video source
<laga> if both dvb-t devices get the sammel channels, you can conenct them to the same video source
<laga> anyways, i'm off
<MythbuntuGuest29> yes, thats what i am testing, first i have created a new source
<MythbuntuGuest29> and just right now i am trying the same source for both
<MythbuntuGuest29> but i am not sure, maybe one channel won't be found on a stick because of the tiny antenna(?), will mythtv recognize this?
<MythbuntuGuest29> sry for my englisch :D
<laga> oh, a kraut :P
<laga> there's also #mythtv-de
* laga runs away now for real
<tgm4883> laga, are we just waiting on me for the beta?
<laga> regarding the mirror
<tgm4883> the torrent
<laga> i'm waiting for superm1 to show up so he can post the release notes once Daviey finishes it
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> i'm in email discussions with the tracker dev, but everything he has suggested has come up nothing
<laga> so it boils down to suckage on your part?
<tgm4883> I have to leave for class in about 30 min.  think superm1 will be back by then?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> something strange, as it works fine on the test site
<tgm4883> since the release is imminent, we may have to use linuxtracker for it
<laga> set up a regular bittorrent trackerit's 5pm here, superm1 usually shows up at that time
<tgm4883> do you have an account at linuxtracker?
<laga> no
<tgm4883> if I put the torrent up now, people will be all over it
<pdragon04> beta is being released?
<laga> pdragon04: later today, yes.
<pdragon04> cool :)
* tgm4883 sends a black sedan full of hitmen to pdragon04's house
<tgm4883> laga, he knows too much ;)
<pdragon04> uh oh
<laga> heh
<pdragon04> will a dist-upgrade be enough to go from alpha4 to beta, or do i have to so something else?
<tgm4883> thats a good question
<tgm4883> i'm not sure how the transition from openbox to xfce4 works for upgrades
<laga> for most things yes. but i'm lacking the big picture here
<pdragon04> i just did a reload from scratch this passed weekend (got bigger hdds and changed to xfs) and noticed xfce was running after doing a dist-upgrade
<pdragon04> is that what's supposed to be happening with the beta?
<tgm4883> yes, xfce is the new desktop env
<pdragon04> my CD for installation was from back in the beginning of september, so there was a ton of updates
<tgm4883> well xfce4
<pdragon04> well, i can run an update later this week and see what happens. any special way to tell if i'm running the beta after that?
<laga> since mythbuntu is basically just a special collection of packages already in ubuntu.. no ;)
<laga> look at the screen shots and compare, hehe
<pdragon04> alrighty
<laga> pdragon04: talk to superm1 when he comes back
<superm1> ugh my laptop died last night
<laga> poor laptop
<dwf_starband> I have a mceusb2 remote working, now i want to get the blaster working, do I need to folow the instructoins for setting up a second lirc device, or is it still considered the same since its one usb device with the blaster pluged into it?
<tgm4883> superm1, check the email i just sent to the list and let me know if your ok with that
<superm1> tgm4883, whew 66 mails in 5 hours
<superm1> give me a few moments
<laga> superm1: daviey is working on the release notes, should be good by now
<superm1> laga, okay cool
<tgm4883> yea, i saw that too :0
<superm1> i'm pushing to bendailey's mirrors right now.  right when my laptop died i was in the middle of things
<superm1> i'm rsyncing that old hard drive to another right now, and hoping i can get that machine back up and running in a sense
<bendailey> superm1: do you need me to do anything on my mirrors?
<dwf_starband> is there a more appropriate place to ask questions?
<superm1> bendailey, i dont think so
<superm1> its just a matter of moving the files around now
<superm1> what other mirrors are we missing with the files?
<superm1> tgm4883, yeah that's fine
<laga> dwf_starband: there's a more appropriate time to ask those questions, eg when we're not in the middle of preparing a release :)
<laga> superm1: while we're at it, let's move to #mythbuntu-dev?
<superm1> laga, we need to get it registered
<superm1> lets do it right after other things are set today
<dwf_starband> thats why I asked, you seemed pretty busy the last couple of days, sorry to bother
<pdragon04> but we're having fun being snooping on your conversation
<laga> superm1: ok
<superm1> laga, er actually when ompaul shows back up
<superm1> we can ask him to make us a second channel
<laga> superm1: who is ompaul?
<superm1> he's an IRC admin
<superm1> pops in here all the time
<Daviey> ompaul is freenode staff... he rocks
<laga> ah, k
<superm1> hi Daviey
<deffcon> superm1: i lost my sound after update, do you know what i can do its connected through spdif
<superm1> deffcon, can we discuss later today after release is all set?
<deffcon> beta release ?
<tgm4883> maybe :)
<deffcon> he ok i'll wait of course !!!
* tgm4883 sends a black sedan full of hitmen to deffcon's house
<deffcon> if i can do something let me know, and let the hitmen come hahaha
<laga> deffcon: btw, check your bug reports in launchpad, i think i requested more information on one
<deffcon> ok i will
<superm1> Daviey, in the post don't forget that you can mention the screenshots for beta too, if you haven't already http://www.mythbuntu.org/image/tid/3
<Daviey> superm1: do you have gobby installed?
<superm1> i dont even know what that is ;)
<superm1> it was mentioned to me once
<Daviey> 13:48 < laga> can you set up a multiplayer notepad thingamajic again
<superm1> the collaborative editor
<Daviey> :)
<laga> superm1: can you add a 'rc' and 'final' milestone for to the 7.10 series for mythbuntu? i'd like to get bugs managed more properly
<superm1> right?
<superm1> laga, i think tgm4883 made those last time
<Daviey> yes
<superm1> i have no idea how to
<tgm4883> i'll set it up
<laga> ok
<laga> tgm4883: thanks
<tgm4883> in about an hour if that ok
<laga> tgm4883: where do you do that
<laga> ok
<Daviey> superm1: I tried to earlier and asked in #launchpad - but i couldn't find it either
<tgm4883> laga you going to be on in an hour?
<laga> tgm4883: no, but just throw me an URL
<Daviey> tgm4883: can you tell us how, and we'll do it :)
<superm1> Daviey, i have a feeling i'll be forced to install gobby before UDS though
<tgm4883> sec
<superm1> Daviey, er at UDS probably
<Daviey> superm1: you'll be forced to install it now :)
<Daviey> superm1: Are you being sponsered for UDS?
<superm1> Daviey, i won't be able to right this moment.
<superm1> Daviey, yeah :)
<Daviey> git
<laga> ok, i've gotta go. will be back later
<tgm4883> Daviey, Laga, in launchpad you click on the 7.10 release (in the mythbuntu project), then register a release from there.
<tgm4883> https://edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/7.10
<laga> i was gonna add a milestone?
<Daviey> yeah
<tgm4883> you do that same place
<Daviey> milestone
<laga> superm1: target a RC for 25th?
<Daviey> https://edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/7.10/+addmilestone
<tgm4883> it's one link up
<superm1> 25th?
<tgm4883> from register release
<superm1> um we need to go a lot sooner than that
<laga> superm1: of this month
<laga> superm1: ok
<superm1> our archive freezes when ubuntu's freezes
<superm1> remember
<superm1> so the *only* changes we can make after the 19th is installer changes
<laga> superm1: ok, then 12th?
<Daviey> does your weekly-builds archive freeze aswell :)
<superm1> so i say target rc for ~1 week before
<superm1> yeah
<tgm4883> Daviey, laga, i'm way late for class, so if you have any questions shoot me an email
<laga> ok
<laga> huh
<Daviey> groovy
<superm1> and then we'll target release for say the 22nd
<superm1> so we have the weekend to sort out any last minute changes
<laga> looks like i have to create a  release, that's the way the other stuff was set up
<pdragon04> would it be more helpful to reload the beta from scratch or upgrade from alpha to test it
<pdragon04> ?
<laga> oh well, milestone it is. sorry for the confusion
<laga> superm1: final is 30th then?
<laga> would be cool if someone would try beta on a box with wireless
<tgm4883> laga, you should also make a beta release and make the beta milestone unactive
<laga> k
<MythbuntuGuest46> Hi all, I have just installed the mythbuntu on to a gusty beta install. Most of it is working fine, but I can't get mythweb to work.
<laga> superm1: when is release?
<MythbuntuGuest46> MythWeb complains about it not being able to access the db. despite everything else being able to use the default db settings
<laga> MythbuntuGuest46: is the password in /etc/mythtv/mythweb-htaccess?
<superm1> laga, lets push release for monday the 22nd
<laga> superm1: k
<laga> ok, we have two new milestones: rc and final
<superm1> i've got to jet for a little.  mirrors are a pushin right now.  it's going to be ~1hr for them to finish it looks like
<laga> k+
<superm1> i left it in screen this time around
<laga> i need to help the GF with school stuff
<superm1> so i can run to campus
<laga> heh
<MythbuntuGuest46> There is no mythweb-htaccess there is an mythweb-htaccess.conf.dpkg-old
<laga> that probably explains it..
<laga> anyways, i need to run now. please file a bug in launchpad against mythbuntu
<laga> bye
<MythbuntuGuest46> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, Daviey, is the description for the release done?
<tgm4883_laptop> and does anyone have a good screenshot of the beta
<MitoTranin|Work> Greetings al
<MitoTranin|Work> all
<tgm4883_laptop> hi
<MitoTranin|Work> tgm4883_laptop: We haven't met yet, but I read in my backlog that you're working on getting the release torrent ready
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: sorry looked away
<MitoTranin|Work> I just got involved last night, and had been waiting on a support call to my host to fix a problem, and they just fixed it, so my mirror is now ready
<Daviey> Do you want to have a read through the release notes?
<MitoTranin|Work> what's the status on the release?
<tgm4883_laptop> Daviey, yea, i'm setting up the torrent and need a quick description.  And hopefully a screenshot too
<tgm4883_laptop> Daviey, meet MitoTranin|Work
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: screen shots are on the website
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<Daviey> MitoTranin|Work: Later today it'll be announced
<tgm4883_laptop> Daviey, are you in charge of mirrors?
<MitoTranin|Work> Daviey: sounds good
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: not "in charge"
<tgm4883_laptop> MitoTranin, has a new mirror
<Daviey> us-ca.cdimage and cdimage are mine - they sync'd
<Daviey> MitoTranin|Work: cool, what sort of BW can you push?
<MitoTranin|Work> us-ca2.cdimages.mythbuntu.org is mine
<Daviey> bandwidth*
<Daviey> when did this happen?!
<MitoTranin|Work> Daviey: last night
<Daviey> nice to be notified of these things eh?
<MitoTranin|Work> and I'm not sure on my BW limit, because I top out at my top dl speed
<MitoTranin|Work> heh
<Daviey> :)
<MitoTranin|Work> it happened LATE last night
<Daviey> Are you sync'd?
<MitoTranin|Work> between 1am-2am EDT
<MitoTranin|Work> yeah
<Daviey> EDT, what's that in proper time?
<MitoTranin|Work> EST during daylight time
<MitoTranin|Work> right now it's -4
<Daviey> UTC-4?
<MitoTranin|Work> (new-york time)
<MitoTranin|Work> EDT = Eastern Daylight Time, which is what EST is during daylight savings time
<MitoTranin|Work> EST is -5, take into effect the daylight savings, and it's -4
<Daviey> meh... you yanks and your crazy timezones :)
<MitoTranin|Work> heh
<MitoTranin|Work> well.. I'm not *IN* new york, just the same time zone :)
<MitoTranin|Work> I'm actually as far west as you can get and still be in the same time zone....
<MitoTranin|Work> but yeah
<MitoTranin|Work> anyways, I downloaded the iso myself from my mirror last night and was grabbing it at 600kbs
<MitoTranin|Work> which is my peak speed my home can handle
<MitoTranin|Work> 3TB/mo allowed
<MitoTranin|Work> IP trace shows the server is in SanFransisco
<tgm4883_laptop> Daviey, i'm ready to announce when you are
<MitoTranin|Work> that's pretty much all I know :)
<tgm4883_laptop> Daviey, make sure when you do the link to digg, that you make a new digg article
<Daviey> is SF still ca?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<MitoTranin|Work> it's california
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: can you read through the release notes?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<Daviey> I'm assuming keescook's mirror us upto date
<Daviey> s/us/is
<keescook> Daviey: I pulled the stuff superm1 announced on the mailing list.
<Daviey> keescook: cool
<MitoTranin|Work> Daviey: my cousin is big into MythTV, and into Ubuntu... I was telling him about this and he said he might want to get involved.  He said he can stop into the channel a bit later and check things out, see what he can help with (he's a good programer etc)
<DaveMorris> sounds good
<DaveMorris> what does he program in?
<Daviey> great
<Daviey> DaveMorris: computers i expect
<Daviey> maybe alptop or desktop
<MitoTranin|Work> heh :)
<DaveMorris> not a tv then ;)
<DaveMorris> \me slaps Daviey
<MitoTranin|Work> generally using a keyboard too :)
* DaveMorris slaps himself for using the wrong syntax
* Daviey laff's at DaveMorris 
<bendailey> !boobs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boobs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bendailey> sorry had to show my boss that
<Daviey> Sack Him!
<bendailey> I think that is really funny ever since laga did it awhile ago
* DaveMorris wants to be a MOTU,
<DaveMorris> I wonder if my opensg package will be enough?
<Daviey> no
<DaveMorris> actually, the last 'release' was in 04, is it acceptable to package up cvs versions every 6 months instead?
<Daviey> check with motu's
<tgm4883_laptop> stupid power
<DaveMorris> power corrupts all ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> my college just lost power, and the wireless went out
<tgm4883_laptop> we're on backup generator now
<MitoTranin|Work> electricity is your friend...
<camelreef> hello everyone
<camelreef> !bug 139770
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139770 in mythbuntu "gnome-screensaver coming up when watching TV or recording" [Undecided,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139770
<camelreef> is Mario here ?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<camelreef> hy tgm4883
<camelreef> hi
<tgm4883_laptop> hi
<camelreef> I wa trying to understand what he meant in his comment
<tgm4883_laptop> how have you been updating?
<camelreef> yup
<tgm4883_laptop> how though, what command?
<camelreef> once or twice a day
<camelreef> sudo aptitude update && sudoa ptitude dist-upgrade
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<camelreef> without the typo ;o)
<tgm4883_laptop> im wondering why it's still.......
<tgm4883_laptop> here he is
<camelreef> Mario !
<superm1> what happened?
<superm1> Hi folks
<camelreef> hello
<MitoTranin|Work> greetings
<camelreef> !bug 139770
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139770 in mythbuntu "gnome-screensaver coming up when watching TV or recording" [Undecided,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139770
<superm1> its still happening???
<superm1> after beta?
<camelreef> I was wondring about your last comment there
<camelreef> <- Nico
<superm1> yeah the order of launching should be more tightly controlled in the beta
<camelreef> the thing is, I fixed it manually before
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, he still has openbox
<superm1> oh
<tgm4883_laptop> every program needs a page table
<superm1> can you post the session script that is launching you into openbox?
<tgm4883_laptop> whoops, wrong screen
<camelreef> which package is supposed to drag Xfce with it ?
<superm1> MitoTranin|Work, is your mirror all set?
<MitoTranin|Work> yep
<superm1> camelreef, mythbuntu-desktop will
<superm1> MitoTranin|Work, did you get the DNS stuff to bendailey ?
<camelreef> ahem...I may not have this one..;.
<MitoTranin|Work> superm1: all set and up-to-date with your uk mirror
<MitoTranin|Work> yeah, it's live right now
<MitoTranin|Work> us-ca2.cdimages.mythbuntu.org should work
<MitoTranin|Work> works for me at least :)
<foxbuntu> superm1, when were you gonna post the annoucement?
<superm1> MitoTranin|Work, er error id: "bad_httpd_conf"
<camelreef> let me finish the mythcommflah --all --rebuild --hogcpu, and I'll get the package in
<superm1> when i tried to visit it?
<DaveMorris> I can''t seem to connect to any peers for the beta torrent, are there any?
<superm1> okay so to double check, are all the mirrors ready then?
<tgm4883_laptop> DaveMorris, the torrent hasn't been uploaded yet
<tgm4883_laptop> check the rest of your email :)
<MitoTranin|Work> ??? I'm getting that right now too... but it worked just a little while ago!?!?
<DaveMorris> I never read that part!
<MitoTranin|Work> ugh, I know what happened
<camelreef> superm1, yes, I do have the mythbuntu-desktop package
<bendailey> MitoTranin|Work: your mirror loads here
<tgm4883_laptop> DaveMorris, i'll upload it as soon as superm1 or Daviey posts
<superm1> camelreef, then if you have the latest version, you should have xfce stuff all installed too
<superm1> version latest is 0.7 i believe
<camelreef> superm1, and yes, I have all the xfce stuff in. I guess I need to restart gdm once in a while
<DaveMorris> yeah, but openbox isn't removed, and the session scipt might not be changed
<superm1> foxbuntu, on yours "Fatal error: Call to undefined function drupal_add_js() in /home/foxmfox6/public_html/modules/ubercart/uc_store/uc_store.module on line 328"
<superm1> camelreef, yeah you have to make the directory ~/.config, and then disable/enable autostart
<superm1> in the control centre
<foxbuntu> superm1, I know, its an issue with drupal I am working on, however the isos are there
<camelreef> DaveMorris, how do I make sure the seesion script gets changed ?
<camelreef> superm1, for which use ?
<camelreef> user
<superm1> camelreef, your normal user
<foxbuntu> superm1, I don't allow dir browsing on my site
<camelreef> ok
<superm1> foxbuntu, not even on this vhost?
<superm1> you should have sep vhosts for sep sites i would imagine
<foxbuntu> its not a vhost
<superm1> oh.  well shouldn't you make it setup as such if your hosting multiple things there?
<foxbuntu> I have that on my list of to-do's
<camelreef> ubuntu-mythtv-frontend depends on openbog
<foxbuntu> but for right now the only access to those files is the link
<camelreef> I guess I should get rid of this meta-packagem then
<superm1> okay after MitoTranin|Work's mirror is cleared, tgm4883_laptop are the torrents up yet?
<superm1> if not, get them up on linuxtracker.org
<superm1> and then Daviey you here? ready with announce text?
<tgm4883_laptop> they are up on linuxtracker as soon as you tell me to
<superm1> yeah go for it
<DaveMorris> camelreef: you should be able to choose the session type on the log in screen
<MitoTranin|Work> superm1: bendailey and I know what the problem with my mirror is and it's being fixed now
<superm1> okay cool
* MitoTranin|Work slaps himself for breaking it
<MitoTranin|Work> (I wanted it to be tidy, and tidy-ing things up is what broke it)
<bendailey> ok I show that the dns records are changed it should just be a matter of propagation before it is good for everyone
<superm1> bendailey, it looks like Daviey took out his index.php
<superm1> what should your script be titled?
<superm1> should it be the index.php in the download/ directory?
<tgm4883_laptop> torrents are up
<pdragon04> so exciting
<bendailey> yeah it should be index.php in download
<MitoTranin|Work> tgm4883_laptop: what's the torrent link so I can get my home seeding it?
<DaveMorris> tgm4883 after I'd started downloading directly, typical
<superm1> okay bendailey it's in place
<bendailey> daviey said that it was changed earlier today
<foxbuntu> bendailey, think you could change my cname dns quick before release?
<tgm4883_laptop> who's making the announcement?
<superm1> Daviey,
<superm1> where'd he go?
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<bendailey> superm1: did we forget to swap it out after testing last night?
<superm1> bendailey, well it was swapped out
<bendailey> foxbuntu: I think I have a records for everyone which host is yours?
<superm1> someone must have moved things around
<foxbuntu> us-il
<camelreef> I have a choice of sessions, among them mythbuntu and xfce, which one should I choose ?
<DaveMorris> try mythbuntu 1st
<camelreef> ok
<superm1> mythbuntu
<MitoTranin> I just checked my mirror from my home (remote VNC is great) and my mirror works from here
<tgm4883_laptop> http://linuxtracker.org/torrents-details.php?id=4691
<tgm4883_laptop> i386^^
<tgm4883_laptop> http://linuxtracker.org/torrents-details.php?id=4692
<tgm4883_laptop> amd64^^
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, we need to update the support page to list all the forums info now too
<superm1> i'll update the download iso page
<tgm4883_laptop> if you have the torrents from the mailing list, it will connect at the next scheduled announce interval
<foxbuntu> bendailey, I am adding a new sub domain to my server
<bendailey> foxbuntu: did you get my pm?
<hansoffate|work> wow awesome
<hansoffate|work> mythbuntu beta!
<hansoffate|work> going to be installing this, this weekend on my box
<foxbuntu> bendailey, yea
<foxbuntu> I just sent you one
<DaveMorris> hansoffate|work: has sfce now :)
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, check the support page now
<camelreef> OK, I logged in, had to go to MCC again to setup auto-start and auto-login. Auto-login did not go through, so I did a gdmsetup for it, also confirming the default session as mythbuntu
<camelreef> how do I check the screensaver thing now ?
<MitoTranin|Work> ok, my home is seeding the i386
<hansoffate|work> DaveMorris: sfce?
<MitoTranin|Work> I don't have the amd downloaded there yet though
<DaveMorris> xfce
<superm1> okay download iso page is all setup
<hansoffate|work> oh yea, i heard
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, should the torrents be listed on the download page?
<superm1> tgm4883, drop the "The Ubuntu Forums, http://www.ubuntuforums.org.  Please be sure to add a mythbuntu tag when making a post."
<hansoffate|work> i am pretty excited, never used mythbuntu in alpha, i will be getting the last of my parts on friday from newegg
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, yeah that's right
<superm1> i'll add those in
<tgm4883_laptop> fixed
<foxbuntu> superm1, I modified my setup so browsing will be open when the dns proigates out
<tgm4883_laptop> also, there are a couple new threads in the mythbuntu forums
<camelreef> hmm, I've lost the frontend logs
<superm1> okay everything on the download page should be good now
<superm1> has the torrents and such
<foxbuntu> bendailey, did you write the php download script?
<foxbuntu> or superm1 you can prob do this
<foxbuntu> comment out my mirror from the rotation for now
<MitoTranin|Work> superm1: Should the download page say something about requesting users to use the torrents, or have a link to a torrent client or something?
<MitoTranin|Work> generally you'd think people would know, but this is kinda geared to be usable by a novice, and a novice might not know what a torrent is, etc.
<bendailey> foxbuntu: yes
<camelreef> OK, I'll let you finish your release, and come back for my lost mythfrontend logs later, good luck, have fun
<bendailey> foxbuntu it is in a db now I will deactivate you
<foxbuntu> prob for best results comment out my host until DNS replicates
<foxbuntu> should just be a little while...maybe an hour or 2
<superm1> MitoTranin|Work, well i think that novices shouldn't mess too much with needing to get torrent client and such, but that should be on the front page announce at minimum
<MitoTranin|Work> foxbuntu: which mirror is yours?
<MitoTranin|Work> I just got a dns error when it gave me us-il.cdimages.mythbuntu.org
<MitoTranin|Work> is that yours?
<foxbuntu> thats mine
<MitoTranin|Work> k :) just checking, cause if not, someone else was having a problem too :)
<foxbuntu> I should have thought of doing this sooner
<bendailey> foxbuntu: you are disabled in the db
<superm1> doing what?
<foxbuntu> moving those isos out of my web dir
<foxbuntu> to a vhost
<MitoTranin|Work> us-ca and us-az work sofar
<foxbuntu> superm1, I had bendailey change the DNS so it points to mirror.foxmediasystems.com
<MitoTranin|Work> foxbuntu: that's what I did in the first place :)
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin|Work, I would have, but I wasn't planning on having my web site up and in build process yet
<bendailey> foxbuntu: you are making me look bad I told MitoTranin|Work that everyone was using A records and it would be simpler to keep everyone there
<foxbuntu> so it was just going to be a mirror
<foxbuntu> bendailey, I am special
<foxbuntu> everyone knows that
<MitoTranin|Work> bendailey: lol...
<foxbuntu> :)
<foxbuntu> A records should be used when they can
<MitoTranin|Work> us-tx works too... but I'm still getting us-il every now and then
<foxbuntu> but my hosting service is a little strange
<tgm4883_laptop> i don't know whos downloading the amd64 from me, but i have to stop for about 20 minutes so i can eat lunch
<foxbuntu> you prob need to clear your cache
<MitoTranin|Work> tgm4883_laptop: if you're seeding the torrent, then I am
<tgm4883_laptop> i am
<DaveMorris> I'm getting them direct, and I'll seed once I have got them
<MitoTranin|Work> I didn't have it yet, so I figured I'd download that one via torrent so I could help seed it
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll be back in about 20-30 minutes
<tgm4883_laptop> thats fine, just FYI
<MitoTranin|Work> I'll just grab it direct then
<MitoTranin|Work> thanks :)
<tgm4883_laptop> im at school seeding from my laptop
<MitoTranin|Work> :)
<DaveMorris> ports are closed at uni :(
<tgm4883_laptop> it's also seeding at home, so if it continues after _laptop is out, then your good to go
<MitoTranin|Work> well it looks like someone else is seeding it now too, so I'll stay connected
* pdragon04 will download and seed when he gets home
<MitoTranin|Work> just easier to help seed and download at the same time, than just downloading, and then seeding...
<pdragon04> don't most torrent clients do that by default?
<MitoTranin|Work> pdragon04: I was refering to direct downloading
<pdragon04> ahh
<MitoTranin|Work> the i386 I downloaded directly last night
<MitoTranin|Work> then today I set it up so that it would seed
<MitoTranin|Work> but since I don't have an amd64 system, I hadn't downloaded that yet
<MitoTranin|Work> so instead of downloading it direct, then seeding, I figured I'd just download it via the torrent too :)
<pdragon04> that works
<MitoTranin|Work> and on that note, I have to go visit a client
<MitoTranin|Work> later all!
<MitoTranin> before I go, I don't have an account on linuxtracker
<MitoTranin> does the invite code do any good?
<MitoTranin> should I use someones, or should I just register without it?.
<superm1> u dont need an acct to download from them
<superm1> i dont htink
<MitoTranin> well, as I was shutting down my laptop, I noticed that my seed had an error in the tracker status
<superm1> hm
<MitoTranin> I stoped and restarted the seed, and now it says it's working
<superm1> oh ok
<MitoTranin> but the only thing I can guess to be the reason for the error would have been that I don't have an account.... so.... I figured I'd register :)
<MitoTranin> why does the torrentracker list the homepage as distrowatch.com?
<superm1> sounds like tgm4883 set something up wrong :)
<superm1> he'll have to fix that when he gets back
* Daviey back
<directhex> there's a distro which cheats & only includes its download link on its distrowatch page, to push up its distrowatch rank. i forget which
<superm1> Daviey, !
<frank_> Is there a newer mythbuntu cd than mythbuntu-7.10~070830-i386.iso ?
<superm1> frank_, yes
<MitoTranin> frank_: there is as of an hour or so ago :)
<superm1> we are literally in the process right now of announcing it
<superm1> frank_, see http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads
<superm1> that will direct you to the new one
<MitoTranin> frank_: http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads
<MitoTranin> bah, beat me too it...
<frank_> superm1: I see
<MitoTranin> ok, I'm really going to go now... later all
<frank_> superm1: MitoTranin: does the new one have networkmanager installed?
<superm1> frank_, yes
<frank_> superm1: ok I'll try it when I get the chance
<laga> re
<superm1> hey laga
<laga> heh
<laga> last year for LinuxTag, i remastered knoppmyth and called it MeinMythTV
<laga> just got an email from some guy telling me that the tracker is down. ;)
<Daviey> erm us-il is down!
<foxbuntu> Daviey, I know
<superm1> why is it still in the rotation?
<laga> i referred him to mythdora, knoppmyth and to our first beta instead :)
<superm1> i thought bendailey disabled it
<foxbuntu> it shouldnt be
<foxbuntu> bendailey, shut it down
<Daviey> well i was just redirected there
<superm1> foxbuntu, when will it be back up?
<foxbuntu> sometime in the next 45 mins - 2 hours
<foxbuntu> I am only waiting on replication
<Daviey> I'm ready to announce on drupal
<foxbuntu> YAY
<superm1> okay should we check with why us-il is still in rotatoin?
<superm1> or what then
<Daviey> bendailey: ping
<laga> take out the borked mirror and announce? or is anything else needed?
<superm1> hm according to http://www.mythbuntu.org/admin/build/database/table/dl_h_host/view, its not enabled
<superm1> possibly a bug in the php script not checking for htat?
<Daviey> :S
<superm1> wait a minute.
<superm1> ben's script isn't there.
<superm1> its daviey's
<Daviey> I don't know the new php script too well
<superm1> what happened to ben's?
<Daviey> nothin' to do with me
<superm1> how do things keep getting moved back and forth?
<DaveMorris> Daviey: ate it
<laga> why do we have cdimages.mythbuntu.org in there two times?
<superm1> because it has more priority
<DaveMorris> so i takes the bulk
<laga> ah
<DaveMorris> s/i/it
<superm1> give me a sec, i'll redrop his script in
<superm1> okay try the download link now
<laga> hum
<laga> works here, but gave me add weird phph error the first time i tried it
<superm1> yeah i fixed that quickly
<superm1> he had a small typo in it
<superm1> its only giving me uk. and cdimages.
<Daviey> no ";"
<superm1> though
<Daviey> they are heavily weighted AIUI
<Daviey> shall i oublish?
<Daviey> publish*
<superm1> yeah go for it
<laga> yay
<laga> we made it beta.
<superm1> that sort of thing can be tweaked
<laga> i got some us-* mirrors too
<superm1> okay good
<superm1> weird how the bloat in the us didn't get any us mirrors though :)
<Daviey> feel free to edit it guys!
<laga> how many downloads did the alpha get?
<laga> alphas*
<Daviey> scared to check
<Daviey> it must be one *HUGE* txt file now
<laga> Daviey: um, URL to the forums is missing
<laga> url to launchpad is missing
<DaveMorris> no url
<laga> wonder what went wrong
<Daviey> eeek
<laga> i didnt embed them properly into <a href, it thought you were gonna fix that :)
<laga> also, wth is
<laga>     * Use the control centre to turn your Mythbuntu box into a full-blown Kubuntu/Ubuntu desktop
<laga>     * Switch from primary backend to secondary backend
<laga> doing in there
<laga>     * Enable or disable the frontend
<Daviey> stop moaning
<Daviey> :)
<superm1> Daviey, just title it "beta", we're not planning a beta 2
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbuntu.org is taking forever to load
<superm1> just planning rc
<Daviey> how is that?
<superm1> which?
<superm1> ah
<superm1> yeah good
<superm1> wait no.
<superm1> its still in the text too
<Daviey> ?
<Daviey> i don't follow
<laga> it's good now
<laga> oh, intendation is not correct
<laga> mythbuntu-control-centre:
<laga> the items following that need to be properly intended
<superm1> Daviey, in the text you still say beta 1
<superm1> not just beta
<DaveMorris> the url to the bug with quit button in xfce is missing
<tgm4883_laptop> Do we have a digg article yet?
<superm1> also missing the mentions of being able to install directly from gutsy
<superm1> there is a diggit button on the bottom
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: no
<tgm4883_laptop> well how can I digg it then?
<tgm4883_laptop> :)
<DaveMorris> I've blogged it, just about to update facebook
<superm1> click http://www.mythbuntu.org/node/67
* laga runs around in circles, screaming
<superm1> and then there is a diggit
<tgm4883_laptop> I know, I just wanted to know if someone else was doing that or should I?
<superm1> oh go for it
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: go fot it
<tgm4883_laptop> cause the first one makes the story on digg
<superm1> 'connect 4'
<tgm4883_laptop> done
<tgm4883_laptop> now everybody digg it
<tgm4883_laptop> digg it good
<laga> i'm gonna tell some german websites about it
* pdragon04 diggs it
<laga> i lost the password to my digg acountr
<foxbuntu> who has the digg link?
<foxbuntu> or is it not up yet
<tgm4883_laptop> thats ok laga, i hacked your digg account and subscribed you to some bad things
<tgm4883_laptop> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Public_Beta
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: "bad" or "naughty"?
<tgm4883_laptop> both
<tgm4883_laptop> the authorities should be checking up on you shortly
* foxbuntu did the naughty stuff
<laga> :/
<superm1> well congrats guys on getting this out finally :)
<tgm4883_laptop> time for a break :)
* pdragon04 picked a good day to lurk here
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: break? i was gonna hack on mcc a bit :)
<foxbuntu> superm1, thanks...I did all the hard work...and it shows!
<foxbuntu> lol
<DaveMorris> superm1: now that's all done, I've finshed those opensg changes I needed, if your happy with it all I'd like to push it towards the main repo's
<laga> yes, congratulations guys. we did a good job i think :)
<tgm4883_laptop> well, break for everyone but you laga
<foxbuntu> yes indeed...better things to come, the hard work is paying off
<tgm4883_laptop> you can't take a break until 12.10
<tgm4883_laptop> FYI, ^^^ is Ubuntu 12.10
<tgm4883_laptop> not Oct 12th or Dec 10th
* laga wacks tgm4883_laptop over the head
<DaveMorris> doh
* Daviey needs to dash..
<superm1> DaveMorris, is it a new upstream version?
* foxbuntu wacks laga over the head for wacking tgm4883_laptop over the head
<superm1> or is it already in the archive with that version
<DaveMorris> superm1: the last release they did was in 04, cvs branch has just had bug fixes whilst they work on unstable, so no new release yet.  Should I do the release from 04 or cvs from stable?
<DaveMorris> it's not in the archives yet
<superm1> DaveMorris, well if its not in the archives, the NEW deadline has already passed
<superm1> it will have to live on your PPA for now, but once hardy opens up we can push it there
<DaveMorris> ok I'll work on a dbg version of it as well for developers
<tgm4883_laptop> too bad it's already 1:00 PM PST
<tgm4883_laptop> basically have to wait 2 days to get some real data of the beta release from google analytics
<laga> guys, i think there's something wrong with the website for old news items:
<laga> http://www.mythbuntu.org/node/25
<laga> http://www.mythbuntu.org/node/27
<laga> one is for alpha 2, the other for alpha 3
<laga> with the same text
<superm1> well that text is long gone
<superm1> so i say oh well
<laga> well, i was gonna use it as a reference for mythbuntu features.. oh well
<laga> just hope the DB is intact
<superm1> me too
<directhex> pfft, as if anything important would use a database as the back-end
<directhex> that's a recipe for disaster!
<superm1> someone really needs to update the wikipedia page
<superm1> its pretty bland
<superm1> and has an old screenshot
<laga> superm1: it probably happened when transitioning from one webhost to the other one
<superm1> probably
<tgm4883_laptop> the transition wasn't exactly a nice one
<laga> no
<laga> hows imbrandon, btw
<tgm4883_laptop> was the db even brought over?
<superm1> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, we should shoot imbrandon an email and see where he is on getting us that backup :)
<superm1> i made a thread on the forums for people to post hardware: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566529
<superm1> so hopefully that fills up
<superm1> tgm4883, how is the wiki looking?
<superm1> we still on schedule for that?
<superm1> DaveMorris, what about the TeX doc, how is that looking?
<superm1> still on schedule?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm going to run through it again soon and see if some issue got cleaned up
<superm1> great awesome
<laga> superm1: i bet uit'll fill up with "help! my video projector doesn't show up in /dev/dvb/"
<laga> superm1: "With the release of the beta today, the amount of changes that can be made are likely limited to bug fixes."
<superm1> bad wording?
<laga> bah, won't i get to add my maintenance tab tp mcc? :/
<superm1> well yeah
<laga> s/tp/to/
<superm1> but dont tell anyone
<superm1> ;)
<laga> heh
<laga> k
<laga> i'll mark most stuff as experimental.
<DaveMorris> errr
<DaveMorris> I've not touched it for a while tbh
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, you should add a notes part so people will think to add anything that may be important
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, on that sticky?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<superm1> well i really want that thread to be a clear cut working/not working
<superm1> don't need more than that
<tgm4883_laptop> or maybe rename performance
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<superm1> because if its not working, getting it to work is probably not going to happen
<tgm4883_laptop> I was just thinking about what im going to write about firewire
<superm1> given we've only got about a week and a half here
<tgm4883_laptop> which works and doesn't :)
<superm1> oh firewire
<tgm4883_laptop> or maybe something works
<tgm4883_laptop> but something had to be done to get it to work
<foxbuntu> bendailey, ping
<foxbuntu> superm1, ping
<superm1> yeah?
<superm1> is your mirror live again?
<foxbuntu> my server is back online
<foxbuntu> hmm
<superm1> okay it should be back in the rotation now
<foxbuntu> I don't think bendailey got the DNS correct though
<foxbuntu> nevermind
<foxbuntu> its right
<foxbuntu> drupal just gets all freaky over it
<foxbuntu> I will have to find a way for it to ignore that traffic
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, digg me up!
<foxbuntu> I dugg you up!
<tgm4883_laptop> oh you did not
<tgm4883_laptop> i dugg you tough
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, I did too!
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting, now neither show any diggs
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> digg is being stupid
<laga> heh
<foxbuntu> unless someone dugg us down
<laga> probably to avoid spamming
<foxbuntu> laga, did it!
<laga> it was the lolcat
<tgm4883_laptop> yay, quiz time gotta go
<hansoffate|work> I dugg the article
<hansoffate|work> and dug both of you up
<Daviey> foxbuntu: you know about vhosts right?
<laga> hansoffate|work: suck-up
<hansoffate|work> lol
<foxbuntu> Daviey, indeed
<foxbuntu> whats up?
<Daviey> foxbuntu: ^ your problem with dns
<foxbuntu> Daviey, I actually don't have access to create a vhost on my hosting service
<foxbuntu> so I added a subdomain and had bendailey create a cname pointer to it
<bendailey> foxbuntu: do you want your mirror reactivated?
<foxbuntu> and moved the data into a directory from there
<foxbuntu> bendailey, I think superm1 already did
<bendailey> foxbuntu: yep I see that now
<foxbuntu> if you browse to that link it will fail because of drupal...however the files work and if you go to the actual host file browsing works as well
<Daviey> that's good 'nuff
<Daviey> :)
<foxbuntu> yup
<foxbuntu> I will fix the drupal error at a later date
<foxbuntu> who would like to join in my little reverse engineering project? :)
<laga> does it involve chainsaws?
<foxbuntu> hmm
<laga> or kittehs!
<laga> that's an XOR, btw.
<foxbuntu> i don't think C++ code responds well to them
<superm1> foxbuntu, its not really reverse engineering
<superm1> its looking at code
<superm1> and adapting
<foxbuntu> superm1, shhh
<superm1> reverse engineering is taking a binary and working backwards
<foxbuntu> your ruining it
<superm1> you should be able to handle it
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> I am already starting to grasp how he made that work
<foxbuntu> just gotta spend more time one
<Daviey> whats that then?
* foxbuntu gets scared everytime superm1 comes out of no where like that
<superm1> why?
<foxbuntu> because your sneaky
<Daviey> superm1: I have to agree
<foxbuntu> Daviey, I am working on building a theme engine like Mice for Xfce to animate our splash
<Daviey> You appear out of knowhere!
<Daviey> foxbuntu: which splash?
<foxbuntu> the Xfce Login Splash
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> wondered if you were talking about the usplash
<foxbuntu> naw...although on that one, troy_s has a contact that supposidly can do it in the USplash
<Daviey> cool... the animaitions that usplash currently supports is pretty poor
<directhex> X-based init!
<foxbuntu> there in lies the limitations of USplash
<foxbuntu> the real problem is the overhead required to do that up front
<foxbuntu> you would have to pre-load, vid drivers, X, GDM, and all depends
<foxbuntu> which is not really worth it
<laga> i think read hat 9 did that
<laga> or fedora
<laga> red*
<directhex> fedora definitely did it
<directhex> it's pure evil, that's wht it's so tempting!
<directhex> hell, force a 640x480 vesafb, and use a special xorg.conf which uses directfb. there you go, all the power of x!
<foxbuntu> then your still limited at 16 color palletes like it is now
<foxbuntu> and you only gain minute animation abilities
<directhex> hmm. we need opengl-based init!
<directhex> ever see that movie "hackerS" :p
<foxbuntu> directhex, if you can figure out a low over head way to make it work...you will be the most loved man in the community
<directhex> i can't think of anything that would work on any hardware
<laga> just use directfb directly
<laga> and fsck X
<directhex> laga, and use which lib to make it unshit to write for?
<laga> do you want a c# wrapper?
<directhex> laga, hey, i'd *love* a c# wrapper!
<laga> get coding then
<directhex> laga, what am i wrapping again?
<laga> directfb wrapper
<directhex> laga, hey, you can use libcairo-directfb2 and libmono-cairo2.0-cil to make it even easier!
<laga> hum
<laga> why did you just say "you" ;)
<directhex> laga, i'm more of an "ideas" person!
<directhex> i delegate where required. that's called management!
<laga> superm1: ping.
<laga> it'd be fun if ICMP had a volume setting
<foxbuntu> laga, that would be bad
<foxbuntu> think of people like me with a setting like that
<foxbuntu> :)
<laga> yours would be squeaky
<laga> :)
<foxbuntu> lol
<spoky99> hi all
<foxbuntu> on that note...time to make like a Tree and leave
<spoky99> I have a problem during the halt of mytbuntu
<spoky99> two problem
<spoky99> I need make restart the computer using scpi
<spoky99> acpi
<spoky99> but when I shutdown mythtv they don't write the $time variable
<spoky99> someone know the problem?
<spoky99> :(
<laga> have you checked both the ubuntu wiki and wiki.mythtv.org on that problem?
<laga> there's a  lot of documentation available
<spoky99> nope...
<spoky99> I search it!!
<spoky99> thanks
<spoky99> :D
<MythbuntuGuest24> hello
<tgm4883_laptop> woohoo, i'm seeding like a mofo
<tgm4883_laptop> hi
<laga> hai
<MythbuntuGuest24> question for all you mythtv experts
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MythbuntuGuest24> haha ok
<MythbuntuGuest24> i plan on making a media server before the end of this year
<spoky99> laga: I'm searcing it using google.. but is not easy, I find a lot of thing but..
<camelreef> hello again everyone
<MythbuntuGuest24> it will host videos files of all sorts
<camelreef> how did the release go ?
<directhex> a media server, eh?
<MythbuntuGuest24> later on i plan on making a htpc
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<MythbuntuGuest24> how would i go about streaming all the video files from teh server to the htpc
* directhex wonders if the mythbuntu lot will be peeved if he links a pre-release of his article
<MythbuntuGuest24> can i run ubuntu on the backend of the server and use mythbuntu on the htpc?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest24, the easiest way (and IMHO, the best way) is to make the HTPC (frontend or frontend/backend) use NFS and mount the media shares locally
<camelreef> I have just had my first experience with the upstream "friendly" MythTV dev community
<camelreef> I dared open a ticket
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest24, ideally, you don't want to have an "htpc" and "server"
<tgm4883_laptop> directhex, what?
<MythbuntuGuest24> why is that?
<camelreef> !bug 136533
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136533 in mythtv "OSD fonts badly rendered when watching 16:9 TV" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136533
<MythbuntuGuest24> because i plan to share the files to other pcs in the LAN
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest24, mythtv is client-server. put the tv cards, and mythbackend, into the server
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest24, then you can use a low-noise wife-friendly frontend or twelve
<MythbuntuGuest24> excellent
<camelreef> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/4044
<tgm4883_laptop> directhex, semantics
<MythbuntuGuest24> but i also understand that mythbuntu is easier to use correct?
<directhex> tgm4883, you'd have an nfs server and a mythtv machine separately?
<MythbuntuGuest24> so can i use mythbuntu as frontend and just use mythtv as a backend
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest24, directhex is correct.  Ideally, what you want is to have your backend be seperate, in the other room.  Then have frontends that can be smaller and quieter located around connected via the network
<camelreef> Guest24, mythbuntu is ubuntu with MythTV neatly packaged and can be used for both back and frontend
<directhex> ideally. except in my house, where the only working aerial socket is next to the tv :/
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest24, if you are just planning on running mythtv on these systems then yes, install mythbuntu
<directhex> hence the 8-disk noisy system
<MythbuntuGuest24> on the server/backend i plan on using it as a filer server and a print server as well
<tgm4883_laptop> directhex, yes you are correct in your setup, I was more pointing out the answer to the question, not talking about ideal setups
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest24, i'd still install mythbuntu then if I were you
<tgm4883_laptop> that should be easily setup from within XFCE
<MythbuntuGuest24> ok
<MythbuntuGuest24> sounds good
<MythbuntuGuest24> also you guys recommend 64bit or 32bit?
<directhex> doesn't really matter
<directhex> 64-bit should do transcodey things faster
<tgm4883_laptop> wow, i'm seeding at 1.5Mbps
<camelreef> I would say 32 if you intent to play VC-1 HD content properly
<tgm4883_laptop> camelreef, why is that?
<MythbuntuGuest24> i dont plan on making the htpc until later on
<MythbuntuGuest24> maybe a year or so
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd go with whatever your hardware supports
<camelreef> I have 64bit and have to strugle with ffmpeg's implementation when the win32codecs couls word=k better
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest24, so you can patch in support for closed-source windows binary codecs like coreavc
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest24, i'd not use that as a major plus-point personally
<camelreef> but the win64codecs do not have the vc-1 (=wmv9) dll
<camelreef> well, I would say properly displayed 1080p HD without tearing is a plus point
<camelreef> but I'm in prod in 64 bit and probably would do better with 32
<tgm4883_laptop> Note: WMV9 codecs on amd64 currently seem to work only in VLC, the latest version of Mplayer (>= Version 1.0rc1), and Xine.
<tgm4883_laptop> it's not contained in there ^^^?
<camelreef> I have mplayer from svn
<directhex> camelreef, how much *legit* vc1 playback is anyone going to be doing on linux?
<camelreef> and it plays with the ffmpeg implementation, just sub-par
<camelreef> directhex, shhhhhhhh
<camelreef> ;o)
<laga> hehehe
<camelreef> ther is zero legit, that's for sure
<MythbuntuGuest24> alright guys thanks for your help
<camelreef> win32codecs is certainly not legit either
<directhex> i don't use it!
<directhex> haven't had problems for a while, actually
<camelreef> I do, enough said for me :o)
<camelreef> now, my mythfrontend logs have stopped in /var/log/mythtv ! aaaargh !
<camelreef> and upstream mythtv is a pain
<DaveMorris> win32codecs are legit if you have an unsed copy of Windows XP :)
<camelreef> hmmm, I do have one, OK
<laga> stopped?
<camelreef> semi
<camelreef> good enough
<camelreef> rarely used
<camelreef> I still have a dual boot machine for photography work
<camelreef> color management and all
<camelreef> so, what about those logs ?
<camelreef> they are back in ~/.xsessions-errors
<camelreef> 2 changes on my system that could have cause it
<camelreef> 1. move to a new user
<camelreef> 2. a mythtv packages update 1 or 2 days ago
<camelreef> 3. the session change from openbox to xfce
<camelreef> so that's 3 possible reasons
<laga> god i hate hacking on the control centre
<laga> camelreef: hum
<laga> camelreef: can you find out how mythfrontend is started please? or bug DaveMorris or superm1 to tell ya
<DaveMorris> btw the screenshot on wikipedia for mythbunu needs updating, but I don't know how to do that
<DaveMorris> camelreef: whats the contents of .xsession-errors?
<tgm4883_laptop> DaveMorris, I'll see what I can do for that
<camelreef> I have the mythfrontend.desktop on ~/.config/autostart
<camelreef> and the .desktop file has a dry Exec=mythfrontend
<DaveMorris> I think you need to regestiored for it, grab the screen shots from http://www.mythbuntu.org/image/tid/3 I guess
<camelreef> if this is where you want to specify output redirection
<DaveMorris> to create logs
<camelreef> DaveMorris, uh?
<DaveMorris> sorry my system almost froze and was very slow
<DaveMorris> I'm not sure what your trying to do
<camelreef> DaveMorris, .xsession-ewrrors has all the output that was going to /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log
<camelreef> that's ~/.xsessions-errors for the user running mythfrontend
<DaveMorris> ok
<camelreef> I have the mythfrontend.desktop on ~/.config/autostart
<camelreef> and the .desktop file has a dry Exec=mythfrontend
<DaveMorris> try changing 'Exec=mythfrontend' to 'Exec=mythfrontend >  /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log'
<DaveMorris> but before hand what does 'touch  /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log' give you when you put that into a term
<camelreef> just confirming, you want me to edit by hand the following file: /usr/share/applications/mythtv.desktop
<DaveMorris> yeah, if you could
<camelreef> I already deleted /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log and touched it again, then double-checked perms
<laga> uh
<DaveMorris> oh, it should prob be '>>' rather than '>'
<camelreef> -rw-rw-r--  1 mythtv    mythtv         0 2007-10-03 19:37 mythfrontend.log
<laga> wait a second :)
<camelreef> it was not filling when I did the delete/touch/perms
<camelreef> laga ?
<laga> IMHO, the desktop icon shouldn't log to a file.. i tend to think of /var/log/mythtv as a location for service/daemon logs. however, if it's automatically started it should clearly be logging to that file
<laga> where has startmythtv.sh gone?!
<camelreef> laga, so where should that be set ?
<laga> i have no clue
<DaveMorris> It's coz it's been moved to xfce with the way xfce starts programs
<laga> it looks like i won't be entirely happy with the move to xfce.
<laga> especially wrt memory usage
<DaveMorris> which is why you can now log out of mythtv and edit your settings on the desktop
<camelreef> what was the logic behinf the xfce move, btw ?
<laga> i have yet to get some sane numbers, but 128M in XFCE alone is insane.
<DaveMorris> laga I run xfce on my 366mhz 128MB laptop no prob, so it's not heavy or anything
<laga> DaveMorris: i'll have to get some figures
<camelreef> oh, this is where my RAM has gone ! I had noticed that I started to swap a bit
<DaveMorris> camelreef: looks and feels alot more like kde/gnome which most people are used to, an applet so we can use the network manager thing for wireless networks
<DaveMorris> linux will use all your ram up anyway, as it won't bother clearing stuff till it needs it again, I've allways running with 2GB used at work, although the swap never gets touched
<camelreef> what's wrong with sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces? ;o)
<camelreef> nah nah nah, I understand RAM use and caching, less swapping when not needed
<laga> DaveMorris: i was already looking at the numbers w/o cache :)
<DaveMorris> well like I said I run it on my 3 laptops ranging from the one mention above upto a 650mhz 256mb machine and they all are surprising responsive, and I can easily do my browsing and everything (OOo is a bitch though)
<pdragon04> woo finally home and downloading beta
<camelreef> try changing 'Exec=mythfrontend' to 'Exec=mythfrontend >>  /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log' nope, not working
<DaveMorris> no logging or dosen't run?
<laga> DaveMorris: OOo is always a bitch
<DaveMorris> can you put ` at either end
<DaveMorris> like Exec=`mythfrontend >>  /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log`
<camelreef> not logging, I get "Invalid argument: >>" in the ~/.xsession-errors
<camelreef> lemme try
<camelreef> with single quotes
<DaveMorris> the ` tell it to run it all as one command
<DaveMorris> note it's ` not '
<camelreef> ah
<camelreef> back quotes
<camelreef> ** (xfce4-session:9577): WARNING **: Unable to launch "`mythfrontend >> /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log`" (specified by autostart/mythtv.desktop): Failed to execute child process "`mythfrontend" (No such file or directory)
<camelreef> same as with the single quotes
<laga> ought to fix this properly :)
<DaveMorris> suggestions?
<camelreef> back to the >> invalid arg with "
<camelreef> wrapper startup script ?
<laga> DaveMorris: get some of the magic of startmythtv.sh back into place.
<spoky99> laga: I search into the official faq and.. I find other things
<DaveMorris> or I cna look at it proparly rather than talking to my g/f :)
<DaveMorris> right.
<camelreef>  startmythtv.sh sounds like a wrapper script to me :o)
<DaveMorris> there is a --logfile flag which you can pass in
<spoky99> laga: about the time variable and the log-out or halt of mythbackend
<ubotu> New bug: #148756 in lirc (main) "lirc_gpio module cannot be loaded in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148756
<camelreef> ok, so the logs issue is in good hands
<camelreef> next topic
<camelreef> DaveMorris, stop having a life, and get us logs, dammit ! :o)
<camelreef> next topic:
<camelreef> !bug 136533
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136533 in mythtv "OSD fonts badly rendered when watching 16:9 TV" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136533
<spoky99> laga: I see that the $time variable is write only if the back end end one programmed record
<camelreef> mythtv upstream has difficult people
<laga> camelreef: yeah..
<spoky99> laga: I made some mistake
<laga> spoky99: is it working now?
<camelreef> I'm trying to fight my way through on the mailing list, though, but I may need backup support
<laga> camelreef: -dev?
<camelreef> I understand FAQs, google, mailing list archives, etc... but....
<spoky99> laga: O_o the mediacenter?.. no is at home :(
<camelreef> laga, nah, -users, probably a mistake
<camelreef> but the upstream ticket got closed in 5mn
<camelreef> laga, http://mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2007-October/197741.html
<laga> spoky99: i don't understand what you're trying to tell me then, sorry. howeer, i'm not an expert when it comes to that stuff, maybe you should ask on the mythtv-users mailing list
<laga> camelreef: i try to stay away from -users, but i'll read it later
<camelreef> sure, go get insulted over there....
<camelreef> as recomended in launchpad, I went and openned my ticket, it is closed now...
<camelreef> whet would you recommend now ?
<laga> camelreef: it was me who recommended that.
<camelreef> persevere in -users or go to -dev ?
<DaveMorris> camelreef: got a link to the ticket?
<camelreef> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/4044#comment:2
<camelreef> and marked as upstream bug un launchpad
<laga> camelreef: michael t dean is "sphery" on irc, one of the ymthtv devs AFAIK.
<laga> camelreef: he brought up your problem in #mythtv-dev earlier, asking if it was possible to backport a fix.
<camelreef> is that on @mythtv on this network ?
<camelreef> #mythtv
<camelreef> aaaah !
<spoky99> laga: I trying to make mythbuntu restart for one programmed record using acpi, I tryed the script
<laga> spoky99: i do realize that, but i can't help you with that, i'm sorry.
<laga> camelreef: http://mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2007-October/197779.html
<laga> ^^
<DaveMorris> camelreef: basically they closed it as it's a support question, rather than a bug with mythtv as such.
<laga> 22:39 < sphery> Chutt: Do you think your "Xinerama for recent versions of X" fix ( http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/changeset/14520 ) is good for -fixes?  There's a user who seems to be affected by it who was arguing with Daniel on Trac about the validity of his ticket.
<laga> 22:41 < sphery> I think it would be much easier to get him to configure his system correctly if that issue were fixed in -fixes.
<spoky99> laga: escuse me :) I understood that you don't understand me... my for my bad english :)
<laga> spoky99: heh, sorry. yes, i understood your problem but i can't help you with it :) there are other places who can. no worries, your english is fine
<camelreef> laga, thanks for this
<camelreef> I replied to his message, though
<camelreef> and tried stuff
<spoky99> laga: thanks!
<camelreef> http://mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2007-October/197797.html
<laga> camelreef: no worries, your issue will likely get fixed
<spoky99> laga: I thunk that was a problem of mythbuntu and... not of mythtv :)
<laga> spoky99: it's a general linux question rather :)
<camelreef> support issue, not a bug, but discussing about something for -fixes... logical! how dumb can I be? ;o)
<camelreef> laga, cool
<laga> camelreef: looks like a communication problem upstream :)
<camelreef> now if that getrs fixed, I'm a happy man !
<laga> camelreef: interestingly enough, i can see the xinerama option too on my single head setup
<camelreef> mine is single head too
<camelreef> nada xinerama setup wilingly
<camelreef> anyway, thanks guys for the support and mythbuntu
<laga> no problem
<camelreef> bed time around my part of Scotland
<laga> past bed time in germany ;)
<laga> havent had dinenr yet, though
<camelreef> gotta love opensource and the Internet
<laga> yup
* camelreef has a wife and kids, dinner is mandatory these days
<laga> 99% porn, 1% open source
<laga> the internet, that is
<camelreef> hehe
<laga> camelreef: lucky stomach. g'night :)
<camelreef> night night
<pdragon04> hmm... my torrent is saying the tracker is down. going really slow now
<laga> tgm4883: ping ^^
<DaveMorris> well I've fixed the logging issue, I'll work out what package I need to fix tomorrow and get it built
<laga> how did ya fix it
<DaveMorris> in the usr/share/applications/mythtv.desktop file I added --logfile /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log to the exec bit
<DaveMorris> then created the mythtv dir and changed owner:group to mythtv and gave group write permissions
<DaveMorris> mythtv in /usr/log that is
<laga> dont do that
<DaveMorris> how come?
<laga> the packages are doing that, IIRC
<laga> lemme check
<DaveMorris> not on my system, the dir didn't exist
<laga> hum, i think it only does in ubuntu-mythtv-frontend
<laga> which we're not using anymore
<DaveMorris> doh
<laga> DaveMorris: so, how does the user go about starting mythwelcome?
<DaveMorris> whats mythwelcome?
<DaveMorris> I've just checked
<DaveMorris> we basically need to add it to the menu's which are shipped
<laga> some nice frontend to the frontend which will be started if a combined frontend/backend starts up automagically for a recording
<laga> useful for automagic shutdown, too
<DaveMorris> and we also need to pass in the same logfile flag and variables
<laga> what menus?
<laga> mythwelcome doesnt really support many flags, AFAIK
<laga> check startmythtv.sh how i did it
<DaveMorris> the applications->multimedia->
<laga> what about autostart? how can the user choose what to start automagically?
<DaveMorris> I'm guessing that should be in the m-c-c
<laga> hum
<laga> used to me /etc/mythtv/session-settings
<laga> err, be
<laga> where you could also set stuff like verbosity flags
<DaveMorris> I know xfce has support for auto starting your gnome/kde settings
<DaveMorris> s/settings/auto start applications
<tgm4883> laga: pong
<DaveMorris> I see what you mean about mythwelcome flags, thats nasty
<laga> tgm4883: pdragon04 has a problem with the tracker
<tgm4883> pdragon04, what client do you use?
<DaveMorris> I've got tracker error 3
<pdragon04> it's downloading fast now, but azureus is saying the tracker is down
<DaveMorris> with azerus, bbut it's still uploading
<pdragon04> other torrents are running fine
<tgm4883> DaveMorris, pdragon04, is this for both torrents?
<DaveMorris> amd64 here
<pdragon04> i'm only doing i386
<tgm4883> ok
<DaveMorris> i386 says OK (dht:) for me
<DaveMorris> /fraking emoticons
<laga> DaveMorris: cant we just execute startmythtv.sh in that icon? or make two .desktop files, one for a more daemon-ish behaviour?
<DaveMorris> can do, not sure which way superm1 wants to go.  But I need to goto bed as I'm shattered and was gonna go 90 mins ago
<laga> DaveMorris: oh, sorry. sleep well!
<laga> Automatic Login & Artwork Change automatic login from [Disabled]  to [Deaktiviert] .
<laga> i think this sounds like trouble.
<hansoffate|work> I got a question about HD.  If I got an HDMI slot and a DVI slot, is there any difference between the two?  I heard that DVI is actually better to use then HDMI when going from a graphics card.
<pdragon04> finished downloading the torrent and it changed to being up
<pdragon04> oop... nope dht tracker
<DaveMorris> hdmi does audio and drm
<hansoffate|work> DaveMorris i just got a video card for my HTPC that supports HDMI, SVIDEO, and DVI.  which would you suggest I use?
<hansoffate|work> obviously the video card won't transfer the audio over HDMI, so I guess i'll have to hook up my audio analog
<laga> there are some cards which can do that, btw
<laga> using some special cable
<hansoffate|work> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127301
<tgm4883> pdragon04, DaveMorris how is the tracker now?
<pdragon04> giving Tracker error 3
<tgm4883> how strange
<pdragon04> on a dht tracker now
<tgm4883> I just booted up my laptop, I'm getting everything fine on my laptop, but tracker 3 errors on my desktop
<pdragon04> someone on the dht has a kickass upload speed so i didn't mind after a little while :)
<tgm4883> hmm, the linux tracker site is pretty slow right now too
<Daviey> hansoffate|work: my HDMI card does sound IIRC
<hansoffate|work> IIRC?
<hansoffate|work> if i recall/remember correctly?
<Daviey> yup
<hansoffate|work> sweet
<hansoffate|work> good to know
<hansoffate|work> im going to try to set this up this weekend
<Daviey> I used DVI atm, as i don't have a HDMI cable :)
<Daviey> but when i borrowed one, i'm sure it worked
<hansoffate|work> did you have to hook up your mobo and video card with spdif?
<hansoffate|work> and the current nvidia drivers will wirk?
<hansoffate|work> work*
<Daviey> erm, the mobo has onboard HDMI :)
<hansoffate|work> oh
<hansoffate|work> wow
<hansoffate|work> nice
<hansoffate|work> what mobo?
<Daviey> lemme check
<Daviey> MSI K9AGM2-FIH
<Daviey> just checked a review... does carry sound
<Daviey> There was no (obvious) difference between hdmi and dvi tho
<hansoffate|work> thanks, if I can get this working this weekend.  I am brining it to a friends house to use his HDTV and hook it up.  If it works, he wants me to build him a Mythtv HD system
<Daviey> HD system... hmm - make sure it has the horse power
<laga> superm1: ping.
<hansoffate|work> for his build, i may try a mobo that supports HDMI
<hansoffate|work> but i think it may need the dedicated videocard for HDMI to take the load off the CPU
<directhex> lots of horsies needed
<directhex> well. depends on whether it's mpeg2 or h264
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-04
<hansoffate|work> hmm, currently i only have a 3800+ for this build
<hansoffate|work> i hope/think it will be enough
<laga> superm1: i'm adding the maintenance stuff to mcc now. i'd like to add xfs_fsr for defrag. can i depend on xfsdump and maybe on schedutils (for ionice)?
<hansoffate|work> with 2 gigs of ram
<Daviey> onboard graphics, surely don't use any more CPU than a slot?!
<directhex> mpeg2 you could get away with any reasonable single-core chip. h264 you'll need dual core and to wait for another ffmpeg merge into mythtv
<directhex> Daviey, correct. they eat away at system memory, but that's the only "bad" effect
<hansoffate|work> hmmm.  damnit.  I really wish I was on IRC before I ordered almost all my parts 3 weeks ago
<hansoffate|work> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128056
<directhex> hansoffate|work, HDMI and DVI have identical video capabilities, which is why you can buy cheap convertors. hdmi also (optionally) carries audio signals though
<laga> oddly enough, i often wish i'd never ever heard of IRC
<hansoffate|work> so if I used that mobo, i didn't have to get another video card?
<tgm4883> FYI hdmi is over hyped
<laga> "hyped"? how can DRM be hyped?
<directhex> hansoffate|work, ati chipset? avoid like the plague
<directhex> hdmi doesn't mandate drm
<directhex> and, more to the point, dvi can also carry hdcp drm
<laga> didn't know that about DVI. anyways, that's even one more reason why it's overrated
<tgm4883> hdmi was forced down the consumers throat.
<directhex> tgm4883, it's a 1-cable solution. people like 1-cable solutions. look at the success of SCART in europe
<laga> SCART rocks.
<laga> well, except for plugging it in.
<tgm4883> directhex, although I agree with this, it is not my opinion.  But that of many others on an actual video forum
<hansoffate|work> directhex - well at least the mobo that I got right now is nvidia chipset
<directhex> HDMI is, to most intents & purposes, "HD SCART". treat it as such
<tgm4883> also, if SCART is so great, why spend millions in R&D to develop HDMI
<directhex> tgm4883, because SCART can only carry composite, s-video, or rgb, at SD resolutions, with stereo audio
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> FYI, the only people who care about 1 cable solutions are people that don't know what they are dealing with anyway
<directhex> hansoffate|work, ati graphics are a terrible choice for linux, and their motherboard chipsets have always been dodgy too
<directhex> tgm4883, so what alternative do you propose?
<tgm4883> These are the same people that buy the $100 hdmi cable because it is the best
<pdragon04> think AMD releasing the specs for their ATI hardware will change that eventually?
<directhex> pdragon04, eventually. but not today
<tgm4883> HDMI is a multi cable solution anyway. Just instead of having a cable go from my DVD player to my TV and to my sound system.  Now I have to have a cable go from my DVD player to my TV, then to my sound system
<directhex> tgm4883, the highest quality analog method would be 9 cables
<hansoffate|work> hmm, so, what if I use dvi.  How do i get audio to the tv?  Right now the way I have my SD myth box running is just by an Analog 1/8" connection to RCA
<directhex> tgm4883, Y, Pb, Pr, Center, Sub, Left, Right, Surround Left, Surround Right
<directhex> hansoffate|work, that's an option
<tgm4883> directhex, you forget about dvi?
<hansoffate|work> sorry, im really new to this, and im trying to learn this because eventually I want to get an HDTV, plus my friend wants to pay me to build him a box
<directhex> tgm4883, dvi and hdmi are identical, for video. but what about audio?
<hansoffate|work> same question
<pdragon04> glad i'm hear listenin too. never knew this stuff
<tgm4883> directhex, hence back to my point about them both being multiple cable systems
<directhex> tgm4883, hdmi contains the audio signal already. you simply don't need to worry about it. what's your solution to audio with dvi?
<tgm4883> directhex, thats funny.  If I care enough about my home theatre (dang you Davey, DaveMorris, and laga) experience, they I would probably would have a surround sound system rather than running the sound through my TV, right?
<directhex> tgm4883, right.
<pdragon04> well, here goes the beta install!
<tgm4883> wouldn't I need a cable from my tv to my surround sound system then with HDMI?
<laga> pdragon04: weee
<directhex> tgm4883, technically you'd do the reverse. device -> av receiver -> tv
<laga> i should get some surround kit. thing is, i almost never use mythtv. :/
<directhex> tgm4883, but you *could* go directly from device -> tv with 1 cable, and get full video & audio
<tgm4883> directhex, you could do either, depending on your hardware.  Some surround sound systems aren't capable of the drm
<directhex> then they're old, and not relevant to the discussion of hdmi-enabled stuff
<tgm4883> Which is exactly what your last point is.  I don't think I would be spending this much money if I wanted to listen through crappy tv speakers
<tgm4883> not relevant
<hansoffate|work> very interesting, thanks for all the information guys
<laga> HD-DVD or blu ray playback isn't there yet imho
<laga> :/
<directhex> tgm4883, i still don't understand your opposition to hdmi
<tgm4883> FYI, the high end systems that are being put in place today, don't even have speakers on their screens
<directhex> tgm4883, and that detracts from using hdmi how, exactly?
<tgm4883> I just don't see the point in spending millions developing a "standard", forcing it down consumers throats at gunpoint, lying to the consumer about the benefits of it over current technology, and doing it all just to make money hand over fist
<tgm4883> but then again, I didn't invest in HDMI
<directhex> tgm4883, so answer the original question. what should the consumer be using to send HD video and multi-channel audio from a device to their home entertainment systems?
<tgm4883> I'm perfectly happy with either of the 2 standards that were already in place to do so
<directhex> 2?
<tgm4883> yep
<hansoffate|work> how?
<directhex> 4.
<tgm4883> 4?
<directhex> 5, infact
<directhex> or is it 6? yeah, 6 on reflection
<tgm4883> 5 now?
<tgm4883> care to name these?
<hansoffate|work> so just hook up DVI to DVI and run 1/8" to rca?
<directhex> DVI with multi-channel analog
<laga> superm1: ping
<directhex> DVI with optical spdif
<directhex> DVI with coaxial spdif
<pdragon04> hmm... still have to boot the installer in safe graphics mode
<directhex> component with multi-channel analog
<directhex> component with optical spdif
<directhex> component with coaxial spdif
<pdragon04> looses picture on the tv after the loading indicator finishes
<pdragon04> with normal graphics
<pdragon04> boots fine in safe mode
<tgm4883> I forgot about multi-channel analog
<hansoffate|work> ive never used spdif.  I just connect it to the pins in the mobo and run the wires right?
<hansoffate|work> nevermind, i'll just read the mobo manual
<tgm4883> so your solution is to add another cable into the mix?
<directhex> tgm4883, i re-cite SCART
<tgm4883> about the greatness of scart?
<directhex> tgm4883, which for the SD era removed the need to worry about what kind of signals you could support - you just used a single catch-all cable
<directhex> tgm4883, much like USB really. nobody wants a return to the days of 2 sizes of COM port, parallel ports, multiple varieties of SCSI port
<directhex> tgm4883, consider these two sales scenarios:
<tgm4883> oh don't bring up USB, which while superior to your mentioned formats, is functionally inadaquite to firewire
<tgm4883> it's just too bad firewire was controlled by apple
<directhex> 1) "hi, i want an hd-dvd player. will it work with my tv?" "let's see. do you have compoent or dvi video?" "um..." "and for audio, do you use coaxial or optical or multi-channel analog or stereo" "erm, I DUNNO :'("
<laga> superm1: unping.
<directhex> 2) "hi, i want an hd-dvd player, will it work with my tv?" "does it have an hdmi logo on it?" "yes." "yes!"
<tgm4883> yea, thats not how it works :)
<laga> heh
<laga> HDCP handshake doesn't always work
<laga> and for _that_ someone needs a whack over the head
* pdragon04 sits back and watches the install progress bar go by
<directhex> works for me!
<directhex> and samsung sets are picky
* laga is too poor for HD
<tgm4883> next your going to be singing the praises of bluray or HD-DVD right?
<laga> although i just need a new TV and subscription, rest is here
<tgm4883> and the answer to your second question is more like "wtf is an hdmi logo.  I bought my set here awhile ago.  You guys figure it out"
<laga> talking about poor, i need to pay for my cable
<directhex> tgm4883, i don't have blu-ray or hd-dvd
<tgm4883> good
<pdragon04> heh... i had free expanded basic for a while. my internet signal was crappy so they took the blocking device off my box outside to try and fix it. they never put it back on
<pdragon04> then they had a deal where getting expanded basic + internet was cheaper than just internet, so i got that
<directhex> tgm4883, i don't even *technically* need hdmi right now. but christ is the cabling neater with it
<tgm4883> better watch out for the $100 cable when you do :)
<laga> nice
<directhex> tgm4883, i'm using it, partly because i can. with the cheapest cable i could find on the high street
<laga> crap, i just totally forgot what i was coding
<tgm4883> directhex, are you talking about an hdmi cable?
<directhex> tgm4883, yes
<tgm4883> good
<tgm4883> don't EVER buy the $100 dollar cable
<directhex> tgm4883, assume i'm not stupid
<tgm4883> and if you buy monster cables, i'll kill you
<tgm4883> or at least call you names
<directhex> before i strangle you with a $7250 speaker cable!
<tgm4883> $7250?  Cheapskate.  my cables cost me well over $9000 per speaker
<tgm4883> per foot
<laga> i want to have your babies
<tgm4883> nice
<pdragon04> you guys aware of the problem with the tv not getting a picture with the installer unless you choose safe graphics mode?
<directhex> i spent 2 a meter iirc. and only because i was buying high-street
<laga> pdragon04: how is it connected?
<pdragon04> svideo
<tgm4883> don't get me wrong, spending money on analog cables is a good thing, as you need high quality cables.  But spending money on "high quality" digital cables is useless
* MitoTranin jumps into conversation
<tgm4883> if you do that, I got some beach front property in omaha I want to sell you
* tgm4883 tosses MitoTranin out of the conversation
<MitoTranin> agreed... analog = $$$ maters....  digital = more $$$ equals wasted $$$
<directhex> tgm4883, you astound me, really you do. almost as if i refused to spend the 25 richer sounds were asking for for a 2m optical cable, and went to find one for 7 instead
* MitoTranin stumbles out of the room, after being shoved by tgm4883
<directhex> urgh, i was planning on an early night :/
<pdragon04> laga: should i put a bug report up with my machine specs?
<tgm4883> what?
<tgm4883> an optical cable isn't analog
<directhex> tgm4883, no kidding.
<MitoTranin> lol
<tgm4883> i'm confused
<tgm4883> i need to eat
<directhex> i need to sleep
<tgm4883> directhex, are we both agreeing with MitoTranin?
<directhex> tgm4883, of course
<tgm4883> ok then
* directhex wonders how many other people play NES via HDMI...
<tgm4883> just wanted to make sure we are all on the same page
* tgm4883 plays NES over component
<tgm4883> :)
<directhex> upscaling on your av receiver?
<tgm4883> of course
<MitoTranin> directhex: I'm pretty sure that the NES doesn't support HDMI  :)
<laga> pdragon04: yes please. but i believe there is one already
<MitoTranin> with the NES being almost 20 years old and all :)
<directhex> MitoTranin, well over 20 years. and my av receive supports hdmi, so upscales from the composite input
<pdragon04> i saw this one but it's not quite the same and that sone says it's resolved
<pdragon04> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/123947
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123947 in mythbuntu "monitor out of sync at livecd instalation" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<pdragon04> if i plug a regular computer monitor in t, it works fine
<MitoTranin> ah, fun
<MitoTranin> brb, gotta take my 1 year old to the "potty"
<pdragon04> s/sone/same
<laga> pdragon04: hum. file a new bug methinks
<pdragon04> k
<laga> pdragon04: how is the TV connected?
<directhex> right, bedtime
<laga> bye directhex
<pdragon04> to the computer? svideo
<laga> pdragon04: and it works in safe mode? odd
<pdragon04> yup
<laga> pdragon04: oh well, just file a bug
<pdragon04> was like that in alpha 4 too
<pdragon04> everything else going good so far. downloading from SD right now
<MnDBnDr> Don't know if anyone noticed, but the AMD64 direct download for beta link is incorrect.  It has .iso.iso as the file extension in the link.
<laga> MnDBnDr: i'll fix it, thanks
<MnDBnDr> np
<MnDBnDr> what version of myth-fixes is in the beta?
<laga> MnDBnDr: fixed
<MnDBnDr> I already started the dl
<laga> MnDBnDr: 0.20.2-0ubuntu8 ;)
<MnDBnDr> thx
<laga> something recent i'd say.
<MnDBnDr> Excited now that Creative release a beta linux driver for my x-fi elite pro
<pdragon04> laga: k. you've been bugged
<laga> MnDBnDr: an open source driver?
<MnDBnDr> I wish
<MnDBnDr> they are keeping it closed
<MnDBnDr> so far only a 64 bit driver
<laga> i'd tell them what to do with that
<jams> still for creative thats a big step
<MnDBnDr> better than having a x-fi elite pro on a shelf
<MnDBnDr> I agree
<MnDBnDr> I have a M-Audio delta 1010 that I think I will use anyway.
<MnDBnDr> You get a new host for the direct download.  It is screaming.  I might be the only one hitting it though
<laga> screaming?
<laga> we have several mirrors
<MnDBnDr> the link for AMD64 is i386
<laga> huh
<tgm4883> heh, yea it does
<tgm4883> superm1 must have been drinking again :)
<laga> fixed
<laga> tgm4883: no, it was daviey and the crack pipe i believe
<tgm4883> ah
<MnDBnDr> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #148790 in mythbuntu "Must boot installer in safe graphics mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148790
* pdragon04 cheers
<pdragon04> all up and running
<laga> cool
<pdragon04> small panic with backend not starting up. forgot to change permissions back on my recordings directory :)
<laga> does anyone have any special maintenance tasks he'd like to see in mythbuntu-control-centre? right now, i'm adding the ability to run xfs_fsr nightly
<pdragon04> that will be nice
<laga> i'll also be adding that optimize_mythdb.pl script i think
<pdragon04> hmm... getting a hash sum mismatch from the repository when i try and run apt-get update
<laga> for libmyth or sumthing?
<pdragon04> libmyth, mythtv-backend-master and mythtv-backen
<pdragon04> d
<laga> thats interestinjg
<laga> i had the same issue on gutsy
<laga> but since we build our cd from those repos, it should work...
<laga> can you sudo aptitude update and try again?
<laga> if you havent done so already
<pdragon04> sure
<pdragon04> sme
<pdragon04> same
<pdragon04> well, i gotta head out for a bit. will try again later
<redsix> hello
<redsix> how's it?
<laga> good good
<redsix> coo, anyone used the beta amd iso yet?
<redsix> ok... guess not, LoL
<laga> no, but someone downloaded it ;)
<redsix> it doesn't load up for me
<laga> i'm sure someone tested it
<laga> "load up"?
<tgm4883> anyone else have issues with using the power search feature in mythweb (or the custom record in the frontend)?
<redsix> after the first boot screnn, the install, safe mode, check disc screen, it does the casper and the other dot thing across the screen and then nothing
<redsix> sorry for my awesome technical details.
<laga> redsix: media check pls :)
<redsix> use the check disc option you mean?
<redsix> or actual cd media
<redsix> using the check disc option has same results
<redsix> i am using TDK cd-r's
<redsix> laga: any ideas?
* superm1 walks in slowly
<superm1> i've been unpinged?
<superm1> what's that?
<redsix> superm1, hi
<superm1> cheers
<laga> superm1: :)
<redsix> the amd iso hangs up after the casper and vmlin? dots flash up
<redsix> for me that is
<superm1> redsix, give it a few minutes?
<superm1> or this is immediate
<superm1> and stays that way
<redsix> yah
<superm1> redsix, can you try safe graphics mode?
<superm1> same thing?
<redsix> i left it for 10 minutes and usually i see the desktop after 2-3
<redsix> yup i normally set 1024x768 and use safe mode
<superm1> redsix, hm.
<superm1> you tried i386?
<superm1> same thing?
<redsix> d/ling now
<superm1> k
<superm1> laga, what do you want to depend on now?
<superm1> xfs stuff?
<superm1> what if they're not using xfs?
<redsix> brb need reboot
<laga> superm1: i'm not depending anything, i use to_install.append("foo") as needed
<superm1> ah good
<laga> superm1: if they're not using XFS, the cron job won't do anything
<superm1> i was gonna say that makes more sense
<laga> unless man xfs_fsr lies
<laga> superm1: is optimized_mythdb.pl installed in the fixes packages?
<laga> err
<laga> optimized_mythdb.pl
<laga> optimize_mythdb.pl
<laga> ffs.
<superm1> laga, its in contrib
<superm1> of mythtv-backend's package i believe
<superm1> rules:  cp -r contrib debian/mythtv-backend/usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend
<superm1> ~/Software/source/ubuntu-mythtv/mythtv/fixes/mythtv-0.2
<superm1> 0.2$ find ./ -name optimize*
<superm1> ./contrib/optimize_mythdb.pl
<superm1> yeah
<laga> superm1: mythtv-backend: usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/optimize_mythdb.pl
<laga> cool
<laga> i'm gonna add that as an option as well
<MythbuntuGuest04> hello
<MythbuntuGuest04> i am tring to install linux mce
<laga> superm1: i'd appreciate it if you could check if /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/optimize_mythdb.pl works without setting $stuff
<laga> MythbuntuGuest04: then you need to talk to the linuxMCE people.
<laga> superm1: in 0.20.2, that is
<redsix> back
<superm1> laga it reads everything from a mysql.txt
<superm1> '/usr/local/share/mythtv/mysql.txt',                 '/usr/share/mythtv/mysql.txt',                 '/etc/mythtv/mysql.txt',                 '/usr/local/etc/mythtv/mysql.txt',                 "$ENV{HOME}/.mythtv/mysql.txt",                 'mysql.txt'
<MythbuntuGuest80> hello
<superm1> hi
<MythbuntuGuest80> I just got kubuntu
<MythbuntuGuest80> installed
<MythbuntuGuest80> I am new to linux
<MythbuntuGuest80> i want to try to install linux mce
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest80: Mythbuntu / Mythtv is not linux mce - sadly
<MythbuntuGuest04> it is not
<Daviey> we are a superior project :)
<MythbuntuGuest04> mythtv
<Daviey> yep
<MythbuntuGuest04> I tried to install mythbuntu.. i had problems
<Daviey> how so?
<MythbuntuGuest04> tring to install i got an error at the end.. but that was before i got a new cd rom
<Daviey> A new version has been released today
<Daviey> (still beta stage tho)
<MythbuntuGuest04> so you think i should use mythbuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest04> is that what you use?
<Daviey> well.. being a mythbuntu dev - yes
<Daviey> :)
<MythbuntuGuest04> oh..
<Daviey>  __  __       _   _     _                 _
<Daviey> |  \/  |_   _| |_| |__ | |__  _   _ _ __ | |_ _   _
<Daviey> | |\/| | | | | __| '_ \| '_ \| | | | '_ \| __| | | |
<Daviey> | |  | | |_| | |_| | | | |_) | |_| | | | | |_| |_| |
<Daviey> |_|  |_|\__, |\__|_| |_|_.__/ \__,_|_| |_|\__|\__,_|
<Daviey>         |___/
<Daviey> .. rocks :)
<MythbuntuGuest04> i did not know. that is cool so you are a developer?
<Daviey> well most of the regulars in here are :)
<MythbuntuGuest04> oh.
<Daviey> (that irc chat room you are connected to)
<MythbuntuGuest04> the ubuntu-mythtv
<Daviey> yep
<MythbuntuGuest04> cool
<Daviey> (on freenode)
<MythbuntuGuest04> what is free node?
<Daviey> the irc network
<Daviey> (chat server)
<MythbuntuGuest04> I am new i just clicked the mythtv support button
<Daviey> yep... it connects you to a chat server - freenode
<MythbuntuGuest04> nice.
<MythbuntuGuest04> i like that
<laga> superm1: cool, should work then. since it's also available on trunk, we're good to go.
<MythbuntuGuest04> so if i am brand new to linux.  is it easy to install mythbuntu
<Daviey> 'easy' not especially
<Daviey> but mythbuntu makes it easier
<MythbuntuGuest80> so should i just try to finixh the linu mce intructions
<Daviey> it's not too difficult - and if you want to learn linux, then  it's a good intro/excuse
<laga> linux mce might be overkill, isn't it?
<MythbuntuGuest56> quick question,  should I be able to install more than 2gb of ram?  I have a total of 4gb seen by the bios but top shows the following; Mem:   2845648k total
<MythbuntuGuest80> umm.. not sure
<laga> well, i have never used it myself
<laga> so i dont really know :)
<Daviey> erm, that is just shy of 4Gb
<Daviey> 3.6Gb
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest56: Run memtest++
<MythbuntuGuest80> how you get 3.6?
<Daviey> Convert from K to Mb
<Daviey> *cough* Gb
<MythbuntuGuest80> it says 2.8
<MythbuntuGuest80> so how you get 3.6
<laga> good question
<Daviey> erm, yeah.. i'm tired
<Daviey> 2.85
<laga> probably the same crack pipe which made him add the i386 iso as the amd64 link
<Daviey> give me a break, it's 2.38 Am
<redsix> superm1, the i386 worked
<Daviey> laga: did i?!
<laga> Daviey: yes. it's fixed
<Daviey> good boy
<superm1> redsix, hmm.  anyone else try the amd64 yet?
<superm1> hopefully its not busted all across the board
<dwestendorf> way to get a beta out there guys! you guys rock!
<chuk> I tried the amd64 from yesterday
<superm1> chuk, and it was fine for you?
<chuk> define fine...
<superm1> thanks dwestendorf, let us know how things work for you :)
<superm1> chuk, well define your trial.
<chuk> I had some weird problems when I did backend only
<chuk> couldn't connect from remote clients
<chuk> then I reinstalled as a "standard" install
<Daviey> eeek... not the port bug!?
<chuk> and that seemed to work fine
<chuk> but...
<superm1> okay but you were able to *boot* the disk
<redsix> diff prob here
<chuk> oh, yeah
<superm1> whereas redsix couldn't
<chuk> user error...
<chuk> this was 1001 disk
<chuk> not "beta"
<chuk> if there is a diff
<Daviey> redsix: have you tried checking the md5?
<Daviey> of the burn't disk and .iso file?
<chuk> also, my mythbackend won't start up properly on boot
<chuk> but if I start it from terminal, it starts fine
<dwestendorf> I'm upgrading right now, so we'll find out
<redsix> will check it now
<MythbuntuGuest04> ok so if i am using kubuntu can i just download firefox? I do not see a linux version
<laga> MythbuntuGuest04: yes
<laga> MythbuntuGuest04: open adept, for example
<laga> it's K -> system -> adept here
<laga> and search for firefox
<redsix> superm1 and daviey, I 21:47:23 Device MD5: 070b56ed3e661e16ab28ffa1e45b0bbb
<redsix> I 21:47:24 Image MD5: 070b56ed3e661e16ab28ffa1e45b0bbb
<redsix> they are same
<laga> superm1: do you happen to have access to openmedia's special config? i'd be interested in their myself tweaks
<superm1> chuk, there are a few differences from 1001 to 1002
<superm1> laga, i can't say i do
<superm1> but you can probably shoot him a mail
<superm1> and see if he'd be interested in sharing
<laga> superm1: i did on the ML, so i've gotta wait now
<morphinex> yo yo
<morphinex> So myth seems to be saturating net wifi network, a new behavior under mythbuntu
<morphinex> net = my
<superm1> saturating?
<laga> superm1: i'll commit the xfs_fsr and the mysqld tweaks stuff shortly. mysqld stuff only needs a sane config then it's good to go. it's all listed unter "experimental" in the advanced tab. would be cool if you could take a look and yell at me if i did something wrong
<morphinex> I used to be able to downlod stuff on bittorrent and have smooth tv t the same time
<morphinex> When I was using fc6
<superm1> sure i can take a look laga
<morphinex> Now the combination doesn't work
<laga> oh, now we're being blamed for people's crappy wireless links :)
<morphinex> Well, like I said, it worked before :)
<superm1> morphinex, looks at setting up QoS
<superm1> morphinex, i dont know if you ever had it setup previously, but that is the only way you can clean up issues like that
<superm1> laga, okay i'm still waiting on debconf talk stuff before i'll push to the archive though :)
<laga> unless your video bitrate or streaming protocol changed (NFS versus mythtv protocol), you need to talk to someone else in ubuntu space
<morphinex> superm1: do I need to do it by port?
<morphinex> superm1: if so, what port does myth use?
<laga> superm1: bah. you'll get it eventually.
<superm1> laga, i just only want to push a max of two more revision of m-c-c
<superm1> one feature release
<superm1> and one bug fix
<superm1> so we can target one towards rc
<superm1> and one towards final
<superm1> morphinex, you can do it by port typically
<laga> superm1: ok. can we agree on the first upload this weekend?
<superm1> laga, sure
<superm1> morphinex, newer wrt54g's can do QoS
<superm1> and wireless QoS
<superm1> and configure ports and protocols and a whole slew of things
<morphinex> superm1: yeah, I'm running dd-wrt on a wrt54g
<morphinex> superm1: I'm just wonderinf how to set it up for myth
<superm1> morphinex, i only have experience with openwrt as a third party firmware personally, but i had even more QoS stuff available to me there
<laga> superm1: i'd like to debconfify the mysqld optimization, but i guess what wont happen before hardy unless we upload mcc and an updated mythtv-database at the same time.
<superm1> laga, well i'm pushing the last mythtv upload next week too
<superm1> with the new compile type option
<superm1> i'm testing it all this week
<laga> superm1: eg after the weekend?
<superm1> on my boxes
<laga> ok
<superm1> yes
<laga> superm1: make sure to bug me so we can get the translations in
<superm1> so far it gives a modest performance improvement
<laga> superm1: that's great.
<dwestendorf> i've got a mythmusic problem, when i save a playlist then exit mythmusic completely, it isn't there when I go back
<laga> so, gutsy is gonna rock then :)
<superm1> oh man i just remembered all that lirc stuff has to be gone over again too
<superm1> yuck.
<superm1> so much left to squeeze in :)
<superm1> oh yeah
<superm1> gutsy is going to be the way to go for myth i hope
<laga> yes
<laga> oh
<Daviey> superm1: what happend about unoffical themes?
<superm1> Daviey, they never materialized
<superm1> remember
<laga> superm1: xfce makes me sad. the log files are not used anywhere. actually, /etc/mythtv/session-settings doesn't apply anymore at all.
<laga> is this intended?
<Daviey> superm1: shall we push them onto the mythbuntu repo's?
* laga votes for providing additional functionality in mythbuntu repos.
<Daviey> +1
<redsix> did you guys see my md5's matched?
<Daviey> but with the intention of pushing what we can into ubuntu+1
<laga> Daviey: of course
<laga> eg, backport stuff go gutsy.
<Daviey> redsix: Does a ubuntu disk work?  and can you try another brand of cd-r ?
<superm1> laga, please merge in any missed stuff from ubuntu-mythtv-frontend into mythbuntu-default-settings
<redsix> the i386 works, amd doesn't
<superm1> i tried to get as much as i could, but i know i missed the log files part
<superm1> and a few others
<Daviey> redsix: hmm.. /me has no amd64 hardware to test
<superm1> Daviey, we can do that i guess.  someone needs to package them though still
<tgm4883_laptop> redsix, whats going on?
<redsix> same kind of disc... can i upgrade through apt-get somehow?
<Daviey> You might have to wait 6-7hrs for the dev that does
<Daviey> superm1: we did make the beefy package... and i did make some seperate ones
<redsix> tgm4883, the amd iso hangs for me
<laga> yes, lets make some themes packages \o/
<Daviey> Shall i phone DaveMorris? he'd like that :P
<laga> superm1: ok, i'll talk to davemorris tomorrow how to do that
<superm1> Daviey, you want to do it?
<superm1> the themes package?
<redsix> when i apt-get upgrade i get md5 checksum errors on the mythtv packages :( dang no luck for me today
<tgm4883_laptop> what part?
<Daviey> Well i was working on it, and it was pretty much ready
<Daviey> Just waiting for the one/two themes licencing issues
<superm1> you still have the source by chance?
<superm1> i know its long gone for me
<redsix> tgm4883, after the casper and vm dots go by
<Daviey> superm1: i expect so.. i delete nothin'
<tgm4883_laptop> vm?
<laga> Daviey, superm1: the weekly build script already has support to build themes. (at least one big package). someone just needs to check in the packaging stuff into bzr
<redsix> yah after you select to install or safe mode, the next 2 things that run across the top
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: ie vmlinuz-2.6.22-10-generic
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<redsix> ty daviey
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll test it in a little bit
<redsix> after that just black screen 4-ever
<redsix> k
<tgm4883_laptop> what kind of hardware?
<Daviey> right.. /me needs sleep 3am :(
<Daviey> nn
<redsix> um, amd, lol JK
<superm1> laga, oh you mean right from svn.mythtv.org
<superm1> i like that
<laga> superm1: yes, weekly theme builds
<dwestendorf> I couldn't upgrade
<superm1> yeah that'd be sweet
<dwestendorf> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/39499/
<laga> superm1: i'm doing two theme packages
<redsix> asus a8n-vm with 3000+ socket 939 1gb ram
<superm1> dwestendorf, apt-get update and then try again
<laga> dwestendorf: hum
<laga> dwestendorf: someone in here had the same problem
<dwestendorf> i did, and also tried the --fix-missing, but no dice
<superm1> egads, has there really been 322 mb of changes since *yesterday*
<redsix> same probelm here with apt-get
<laga> superm1: there is a minor problem with mcc right now. a configparser entry so it not set so python complains a little bit, but it doesn't seem to impair functionality a lot. i'll commit it now and fix it tomorrow
<laga> darn.
<yotux> Does mythbuntu support LTSP
<MythbuntuGuest04> what is ltsp?
<redsix> ok all, my amd boot issue was BIOS related, after flash to latest FW, all is good
<yotux> linux terminal server project
<yotux> allows one to have one system and netboot into the environment
<laga> yotux: no, but we're planning to add drbl support to the next release
<yotux> So being a complete newbie to mythtv how should I layout a network
<yotux> I have one system that will be a hybrid and 2 - 3 computer that only will have front ends
<MythbuntuGuest04> hello?
<redsix> laga: my boot issues was BIOS related
<laga> redsix: great
<laga> ok, bed time.
<redsix> laga: can i upgrade without wiping out my recordings?
<tgm4883_laptop> redsix, you can, but you need to bring the database with you
<redsix> tgm4883, but during the install the partitioner wants to format, i have the db backed up
<redsix> what's the trick?
<tgm4883_laptop> you have to back up your recordings too
<redsix> o
<dwestendorf> you'll need to backup your db and recordings to a drive that isn't going to be formatted
<redsix> so there's no way sround the formatting
<redsix> wah wah wahhhhhhh
<redsix> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> unfortunatly
<tgm4883_laptop> not
<tgm4883_laptop> because /var needs formatted
<tgm4883_laptop> so if you kept your recordings elsewhere
<tgm4883_laptop> then it could be
<redsix> so would a good practice be to load the OS on one small drive and have the recordings and a DB backup on another large drive?
<tgm4883_laptop> well ideally yea
<tgm4883_laptop> but it's more the folder you put it in that requires formatting
<redsix> i'm thinking about doing that for the next reload, i got a old 10gig drive
<redsix> but the recordings could go anywhere that's writable, correct? as long as the path is configured in mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> afaik
<redsix> coo, i'm out for the evening, ty for all your help1!!!!!
<dwf_starband> got time for a quick question or still pretty busy?
<tgm4883_laptop> always got time
<tgm4883_laptop> but answers come slow
<tgm4883_laptop> halo 3 time
<dwf_starband> ive got a mceusb2 remote working in mythtv and am trying to get the blaster to work for my dish network receiver
<redsix> is dwestendorf still around?
<dwf_starband> is the blaster considered a second device? or is it still considered the same one since they are together?
<tgm4883_laptop> same i believe
<dwf_starband> ok, then atleast i know where to begin
<dwf_starband> the tutorials are pretty good for setting up a remote, but they seem pretty thin on setting up the blaster
<dwestendorf> yes i am
<dwestendorf> but not fast enough i guess...
<foxbuntu> superm1, the wonders a new release does for web traffic
<superm1> of course
<foxbuntu> superm1, I sent the guy that wrote Mice an email to see if he might give a hand in explaining the code
<superm1> tgm4883, we've still only got that 1 visit from kenya
<superm1> someone should let him know about the beta
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll shoot him an email :)
<MitoTranin> greetings all
<MitoTranin> anything new and interesting going on tonight?
<MitoTranin> superm1: what's the footprint like with Mythbuntu?
<superm1> MitoTranin, i'd expect < 256 mb
<superm1> i haven't looked though
<MitoTranin> sweet
<MitoTranin> I have all my recordings etc set to be stored on my NAS
<MitoTranin> and I was hoping to be able to use my 20gb drive for the system
<superm1> oh that can be a challenge
<superm1> depending on how your bw is looking
<superm1> and how many tuners
<superm1> etc
<tgm4883> a full mythbuntu install is going to run around 10GB isn't it?
<MitoTranin> last time I tried to do that, the 20gb wasn't enough for the temp files etc
<MitoTranin> superm1: I have my NAS and MythServer on a gigabit lan
<superm1> tgm4883, it will run about 1.2 gigs full install tgm4883
<MitoTranin> BW isn't a problem
<MitoTranin> and the only functional tuner I have right now is that plextor we talked about last night
<superm1> oh i see
<MitoTranin> which, obviously, isn't even working in mythbuntu yet, but I plan on getting myth installed and then getting it to work
<MitoTranin> superm1: speaking of, did you assign that blueprint to yourself yet?
<superm1> MitoTranin, i subscribed to it and proposed it for uds
<superm1> so i'll see if i can chat to the kernel guys about it
<superm1> at uds
<MitoTranin> cool, thanks :)
<superm1> MitoTranin, just booted up my VM
<superm1> with a mythbuntu be/fe
<superm1> its using 155 at boot
<superm1> after starting the frontend
<tgm4883> superm1, do you have to open any other ports to ssh remotely? (other than 22)
<superm1> nope
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> do you know what this means Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive).
<superm1> that would mean that you're public key wasn't accepted and you didn't know the password
<MitoTranin> cool, thanks :)
<MitoTranin> superm1: any chance of adding support for this remote to the installer?  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/One_For_All_URC-6131
<tgm4883> nice, only I haven't even made it that far
<tgm4883> thats just ssh ip
<MitoTranin> the nB00 version specifically
<superm1> MitoTranin, its not paired with a particulare config?
<tgm4883> is there any other setup needed for ssh for connecting from an address that isn't on the local network?
<superm1> shouldn't be
<MitoTranin> superm1: I guess I don't understand your question...
<tgm4883> cause I can connect locally just fine, but when I try to access it via my dyndns address it spits that error out
<superm1> interesting
<tgm4883> yes
<superm1> MitoTranin, that remote is just programmed to act like a pvr-350 remote
<superm1> is it not?
<MitoTranin> well, it can be programed for many things..
<MitoTranin> it's a programable remote
<MitoTranin> superm1: http://www.vulturesnest.net/mythtvremote.html is a page that tells you how to get it setup to work with a PVR-350 reciever
<MitoTranin> but the point of it is that it's actually better than the pvr-350 remote.
<superm1> right well the point i'm saying though, is that once it behaves like a pvr-350 remote
<superm1> there is no need to do anything different
<Aval0n-> guys
<Aval0n-> for some reason my channels have gotten out of order on program guide
<Aval0n-> is there an easy fix for that?
<Aval0n-> or is it sorting by chanid?"
<superm1> go back to the settings menu's
<superm1> there is a setting for how to order them
<superm1> under tv-settings
<Aval0n-> on the FE?
<superm1> yeah
<tgm4883> heh, not that it's showing alot about mythbuntu (mostly mythtv), but mythbuntu on youtube http://youtube.com/watch?v=nPJrqxMdbuU
<tgm4883> 3 days ago
<superm1> yeah i saw that
<tgm4883> does show the mcc
<superm1> wonder where that theme came from
<tgm4883> you mean this one http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Image:Pear-odyTV-wideFinal.jpg
<superm1> ha nice
<tgm4883> i've been thinking of updating mine, it's some blue one
<superm1> i'm using blootube
<superm1> let me give that a shot on my tv though
<Aval0n-> I don't see anything under tv settings for it superm1
<Aval0n-> guide starts at channel 3 is all I see
<tgm4883> f me
<tgm4883> I figured it out superm1
<superm1> tgm4883, yeah it looks pretty nice, but i think i'm more partial towards blootube still
<superm1> i just tried it on my tv
<tgm4883> i was trying to forward something from weilandhomes to my dyndns account, thats why ssh wasn't working
<tgm4883> going directly to the dyndns address works
<superm1> Aval0n-, tv-settings-general
<superm1> channel ordering
<tgm4883> arg, why can't i find blootube
<tgm4883> and is ssh just tcp or udp?
<superm1> tcp
<tgm4883> ok
<Aval0n-> channel number is how it is set
<Aval0n-> which is how I want it
<Aval0n-> but things are all mixed up
<tgm4883> is blootube installed by default?
<superm1> tgm4883, no its not
<tgm4883> link?
<superm1> Aval0n-, i dunno then
<superm1> tgm4883, juski.co.uk
<superm1> is where it used to be
<tgm4883> yea, theres nothing there
<tgm4883> everywhere i look i see nothing
<superm1> check maybe they are in mythtv svn now
<Aval0n-> it's goint 1 - 15, 5.1, 20-100, 10.1, 21.1, 16-19
<superm1> well that's sensible enough to me
<Aval0n-> ?!
<Aval0n-> it is?
<superm1> haha
<Aval0n-> :)
<Aval0n-> when you do sort by channel number
<Aval0n-> is it going by channel id?
<superm1> beats me
<Aval0n-> the unique mythv channels?
<Aval0n-> hmm
<superm1> poke around in -users
<Aval0n-> okie-tay
<Aval0n-> thnx :)
<MitoTranin> superm1: I guess here's my question about the remote (from earlier)
<MitoTranin> I am just now trying to go through the install again (I started last night but it crashed, and I was too tired to mess with it then, so I'm working on it now instead)
<MitoTranin> right now I'm to the point of telling it what remote I'm using etc
<superm1> right so you pick the hauppaugge
<MitoTranin> well, I can't tell it to use a Hauppage remote, because I don't have a hauppagge receiver
<superm1> what receiver do you have?
<MitoTranin> just a standard serial reciever
<superm1> okay but you use a hauppauge style lircd.conf
<MitoTranin> uh, sure?  (I've never been able to get this remote to work with myth yet)
<superm1> okay well so choose the custom option at the bottom of the installer
<superm1> and then you can pick the appropriate remote driver and config
<MitoTranin> oh, and I was going to ask about this
<MitoTranin> for the driver, is there a reason that lirc_dev_serial is listed about 4 times?
<superm1> it has to do with the underlying code there
<MitoTranin> and for the config file, many options are listed 2, 3, 4 or more times
<superm1> the custom option was a very last minute afterthought
<MitoTranin> ah, ok
<mangala_> I
<MitoTranin> btw, last night it locked up when trying to partition the drive/drives
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mythtv:superm1] : "Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv :: Mythbuntu Beta 1 Released :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org  :: Paste logs @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ::  See our wiki for setting up and troubleshooting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV "
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
<superm1> MitoTranin, there have been a few bugs upstream reported about partition errors
<MitoTranin> I had 2 20gb drives at that point.  previously they had been setup as a LVM together, if that makes a difference
<superm1> might be one of those you hit
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mythtv:superm1] : "Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv :: Mythbuntu Beta Released :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org  :: Paste logs @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ::  See our wiki for setting up and troubleshooting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV "
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
<MitoTranin> yeah, possibly
<mangala_> I'm somewhat new to linux and having problems with myth finding my tuner
<MitoTranin> mangala_: what tuner do you have?
<MitoTranin> superm1: I'm guessing that's probably the case... it's locking up on "detecting filesystems" right now after I've gone through all the options and it's to the point of actually performing the installation
<superm1> MitoTranin, you can try to wipe the drives before you start
<MitoTranin> detected the filesystem on the drive fine when it looked to give me the options :)
<superm1> install gparted on the live disk
<MitoTranin> yeah, I was thinking about doing that after letting this run for a bit... and guess what... it's been a bit :)
<MitoTranin> locked up hard, numlock wouldn't even toggle...
<superm1> ouch
<superm1> that's rough
<mangala_> I think I may have found the fix in the wiki
<mangala_> hauppauge 44801
<MitoTranin> mangala_: congrats :)
<Aval0n-> arg
<MitoTranin> superm1: yeah, I hate it when that happens... restarting the livecd now though
<mangala_> let me try to fix it before any congrats
<Aval0n-> everything shows up in the right oder under mythweb but program guide is jacked up
<Aval0n-> superm1 no one alive in -users :P)
<superm1> Aval0n-, you can try hitting up the ML then too
<mangala_> been at this for two days and am determinded to it
<MitoTranin> ugh...
<MitoTranin> anyone want to see something just totally and utterly disturbing, discusting, and just plain wrong?
<superm1> if its NSFW, don't post it in here :)
<MitoTranin> I have some very disturbed friends... lol
<MitoTranin> I wasn't going to post it here.. I was going to pm it to you/whoever
<MitoTranin> no way I'd post it in chan...
<mangala_> how do you start phpmyadmin?
<superm1> open up a web browser, browse to your machine's http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<mangala_> ok
<mangala_> ok I tried to drop the database because it won't find my tuner and the is the error code it gave me
<mangala_> #9 - Unexpected eof found when reading file './mythconverg/schemalock.frm' (Errcode: -1)
<superm1> whew yuck
<superm1> good call trying to drop/rebuild the db
<mangala_> don't say that
<mangala_> once upon a time it found the card
<mangala_> i was running edgy uninstalled everything did an upgrade and went from permission errors to this
<mangala_> running feisty now
<MitoTranin> is there anythiing else running on the machine right now?
<MitoTranin> ie: what would you loose if you wiped it and started over?
<MitoTranin> and what tuner do you have?
<mangala_> you mean reinstalled the whole os?
<mangala_> I have hauppauge 44801 tuner
<MitoTranin> yeah.. is this a production system, or is this a system you're still trying to get up and running?
<MitoTranin> what model is that though?  PVR-150?
<mangala_> nope just something I'm playing with to learn linux,, started by playing with beryl and now wanted to get mythtv to run for the lliving room
<MitoTranin> looks like a WinTV-Go, is that right?
<mangala_> yep
<MitoTranin> if you're still trying to get it up and running, then you shouldn't loose anything by wiping it and starting over... would you be willing to try that, since you're already in a world of hurt with the database etc?
<mangala_> before i did the upgrade it found the tuner alright.....I was having problems with permissions in the database
<mangala_> ok.. guese I will start over   again  :(
<mangala_> :)
<MitoTranin> the reason I ask, is because it might be a WHOLE lot easier, and faster, to just start over
<mangala_> gonna burn a 7,04 iso first
<MitoTranin> www.mythbuntu.org
<MitoTranin> go and grab that instead
<mangala_> not going through the upgrade again
<MitoTranin> new version released today
<mangala_> wow
<mangala_> ok
<mangala_> does mythtv have any problem with beryl desktop?
<superm1> beryl is a bit old, the project is now compiz fusion
<superm1> and there are a bit of troubles for some people
<superm1> depending on what you have hardware wise for video card
<mangala_> I have it running without any problems
<mangala_> all my spare parts are getting fast enough todo this kind of thing with them now
<mangala_> amd 64 18Mhz, 1g ram, nvidia 5200 agp card
<mangala_> 1.8 Mhz
<superm1> compiz fusion should likely work with it, but no guarantees
<superm1> i'm just saying that people have run into issues
<MitoTranin> well... if it truly is 1.8MHz, then it would have a hard time running linux even ;)
<MitoTranin> I'm sure you meant 1.8Ghz :)
<mangala_> hehe
<mangala_> yep
<mangala_> got iso comming
<mangala_> thanks for the help
<mangala_> maybe with all the messing I have done the next one will work
<mangala_> I'm learning slowly
<mangala_> and its still fun
<mangala_> gnite
<dwf_starband> i have my remote and blaster both working now, but lirc doesnt start automaticly at startup, is there a simple way to start it when the computer starts so that i dont have to start it manualy?
<Aval0n-> with myth, is it possibe to pause livetv, watch a video and go back without specifically telling the TV show to record?
<Aval0n-> or does it just quit when you hit pause, and previous
<dwf_starband> Aval0n-	i just got myth setup on my computer, let me try and ill let you know
<Aval0n-> thnx
<dwf_starband> you want to know if i can watch live tv, push pause then watch a recording and come back to where i paused?
<Aval0n-> I'm not at home to test that on my box.
<Aval0n-> yes
<Aval0n-> correct
<dwf_starband> ok just a minute
<Aval0n-> thanks
<Aval0n-> :)
<Aval0n-> I think to get to your recordings you have to exit livetv
<Aval0n-> which kinda stinks
<Aval0n-> dwf_starband: you can just put lirc startup script in /etc/init.d/
<dwf_starband> your right i had to exit live tv to view a recording, and coming back to live tv, it was no longer paused
<dwf_starband> does that answer your question?
<dwf_starband> the lirc script is there, but it doesnt start when i start the computer
<Aval0n-> odd
<Aval0n-> thanks for testing that for me
<MitoTranin> isn't there an option while watching a show in livetv to add just that episode to a recording schedule?
<dwf_starband> just a sec ill look
<MitoTranin> dwf_starband: is the lirc script executable?
<dwf_starband> what do you mean by executable?
<dwf_starband> i start it by typing
<dwf_starband> sudo /etc/init.d/lirc start
<dwf_starband> Aval0n- you can toggel record by pushing the record button during a show, then when you exit live tv it keeps recording
<dwf_starband> i just did that, and it seems to be recording
<MitoTranin> dwf_starband: that doesn't mean that it's set to start on startup though, but it does clear up a misunderstanding I had
<MitoTranin> to make sure that lirc starts on startup, you need to make sure that it's in the right rc.d as well
<dwf_starband> ok, how do i check that?
<MitoTranin> being in init.d means that it is a "service" but it does not mean that the service is set to run on startup
<dwf_starband> is there a reason why trying to watch a recording while recording would lock up my computer and give me a pink/purple screen?
<dwf_starband> i have a p4 3.2 and 2g of ram and the tuner has an encoder
<MitoTranin> did the video card overheat?
<dwf_starband> i dont think so, it had only been running a couple of minutes, why would it over heat?
<MitoTranin> dead fan?
<dwf_starband> its happened each time i have tried recording and watching a recording at the same time
<MitoTranin> some tuners use the gpu to help process the video... maybe you have one of them?
<dwf_starband> im storing on a usb hard drive, is that fast enough to send info both ways?
<MitoTranin> (no, I don't remember which ones do that)
<MitoTranin> probably not
<MitoTranin> depends on the encoding...
<dwf_starband> so thats probably my problem, i can record but not record and watch something else
<MitoTranin> how big/small it needs to be
<MitoTranin> try recording and then watching a dvd
<dwf_starband> the tuner is a pvr-150 and my vdeo crd is a nvidia 7300
<dwf_starband> ok, ill do that and figure it out later right now i would like to get the lirc setup finished
<dwf_starband> you were saying there was a file that needed something so it would startup when the comptuer booted
<MitoTranin> I can't check on the specifics right now because out of my 2 ubuntu boxes, one is being wiped and mythbuntu installed right now, the other is a dual-boot on this machine, and I'm in windows right now...
<dwf_starband> oh, ok
<MitoTranin> but... in /etc you have init.d but you should also have /etc/rc.1/ /etc/rc.2/ etc
<MitoTranin> something along those lines
<dwf_starband> ok
<MitoTranin> well, the rc.x dirs contain symlinks to the /etc/init.d/ files
<MitoTranin> and depending on how your startup is configured, it starts up the services it needs
<MitoTranin> if you have a file in init.d that means you have a service... but it doesn't mean it's told to run on startup
<MitoTranin> to tell it to run on startup, you need to put it in the appropriate rc.x
<MitoTranin> I think for ubuntu it's rc.2 that's the standard one (every distro is different... redhat/fedora it's rc.5 or rc.3 that is important)
<dwf_starband> ok, i have rc0.d through rc6.d and rcS.d
<dwf_starband> that are folders
<dwf_starband> and rc.local that is a file
<MitoTranin> ah, found what we need...
<dwf_starband> cool
<MitoTranin> Task: Command line tool to manage services / Ubuntu runlevel
<MitoTranin> sudo update-rc.d SERVICE-NAME  remove
<MitoTranin> that will remove a service from auto-startup
<MitoTranin> so I would guess just replace remove with the word add and you should be good to go
<dwf_starband> do i need the path, or will it know the path already?
<MitoTranin> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-manage-services-with-update-rc.d
<MitoTranin> it will know it already
<dwf_starband> ok
<MitoTranin> defaults is the one you want apparently
<MitoTranin> so the command should probably be:
<MitoTranin> sudo update-rc.d lirc-script-name defaults
<MitoTranin> (as you can see, I couldn't remember the name of the lirc startup script, but you get the point)
<dwf_starband> its just lirc
<dwf_starband> sudo update-rc.d lirc defaults
<MitoTranin> did it work?
<MitoTranin> correct
<dwf_starband> System startup links for /etc/init.d/lirc already exist.
<MitoTranin> try remove and then defaults
<dwf_starband> sudo update-rc.d lirc remove
<dwf_starband> sudo update-rc.d lirc defaults
<dwf_starband> ?
<dwf_starband> sudo update-rc.d lirc remove
<dwf_starband> gives me
<dwf_starband> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/lirc exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<MitoTranin> that's fine
<dwf_starband> so i should use
<MitoTranin> it's just telling you that you're just removing the symlinks, and not the actual init.d file
<MitoTranin> so use the -f
<dwf_starband> sudo update-rc.d lirc remove -f
<MitoTranin> sudo update-rc.d -f lirc remove
<dwf_starband> ok sorry
<MitoTranin> np
<dwf_starband> no add it back?
<dwf_starband> *now
<MitoTranin> yeah
<dwf_starband> ok, now what?
<dwf_starband> i restart and see if it worked?
<MitoTranin> sounds like a plan to me :)
<dwf_starband> ok, ill be back
<dwf_starband> nope didnt work
<MitoTranin> what'd it do/not do?
<MitoTranin> my guess then is that it is trying to startup, and failing
<MitoTranin> probably due to lirc trying to startup before the drivers for your ir reciever are loaded
<dwf_starband> i just open terminal and tried "irw"
<dwf_starband> which telles you what the receiver is receiving, it will tell you what buttons you are pushing on your remote
<dwf_starband> it said
<dwf_starband> connect: Connection refused
<MitoTranin> yeah
<dwf_starband> so i started lirc
<dwf_starband> sudo /etc/init.d/lirc start
<MitoTranin> which simply means that lirc isn't running
<dwf_starband> then tried "irw" again
<dwf_starband> and it worked
<MitoTranin> but if you try to run lirc before the drivers for your receiver are loaded, it will complain about no receiver, and then close
<MitoTranin> try this command:
<MitoTranin> dmesg |grep lirc
<dwf_starband> [   19.908844]  lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61
<dwf_starband> [   19.912564]  lirc_mceusb2: no version for "lirc_get_pdata" found: kernel tainted.
<dwf_starband> [   19.913051]  lirc_mceusb2: Philips eHome USB IR Transciever and Microsoft MCE 2005 Remote Control driver for LIRC $Revision: 1.25 $
<dwf_starband> [   19.913056]  lirc_mceusb2: Daniel Melander <lirc@rajidae.se>, Martin Blatter <martin_a_blatter@yahoo.com>
<dwf_starband> [   20.165190]  lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: sample_rate: 0
<dwf_starband> [   20.165983]  lirc_mceusb2[5] : Philips eHome Infrared Transceiver on usb5:5
<dwf_starband> [   20.166548]  usbcore: registered new interface driver lirc_mceusb2
<MitoTranin> check the numbers associated with lirc in the rc.X  dir's and make sure that the number for lirc is higher than the number for usbcore
<dwf_starband> wife just called, i gota go, i really appreciate you trying to help, and thanks for the link to debain/ubuntu tips and tricks
<dwf_starband> ill leave the window open and read it when i get back
<dwf_starband> thanks
<troy_s> <foxbuntu> naw...although on that one, troy_s has a contact that supposidly can do it in the USplash
<troy_s> Yes, you will need to watch the new Fluxbuntu v1 to see what you can do though.
<superm1> troy_s, did i ever respond to you?
<superm1> i forget
<troy_s> superm1: I don't think so... let me look.
<superm1> sorry it was a bit hectic today sorting out getting the beta through the door
<superm1> 4-6 stand out to me
<troy_s> superm1: All is well.  I do hope that you can foxbuntu can more or less agree on a singular refinement direction.  Not a huge deal as we are more or less right out the door at this point.
<troy_s> superm1: Bathroom... brb.
<superm1> k
<superm1> what did foxbuntu say with what he was thinking?
<superm1> or did he
<troy_s> superm1: I think he was more or less leaning towards the slightly darker blue with teal background
<superm1> i like the darker background, it makes the middle shape and name stand out a lot better
<superm1> rather than the whole thing blending too much
<troy_s> superm1: and foreground was along the brown tone -- although I was going to lighten it a smidge to a more paper bag brown.
<troy_s> superm1: I believe his thought was 6.
<superm1> 0 and 1 just seem too busy
<superm1> yeah i agree with 6
<troy_s> superm1: The only other thing I needed to pose with you was the more or less polish on the crest -- namely the star and the newer drop shadows (they are offset now etc... little more polish).
<troy_s> it feels pretty tight
<troy_s> but again, it is always good to get some alternate thoughts.
<superm1> yeah drop shadows are good :)
<superm1> okay after my last glance over, i'm tightly between 6 and 8
<superm1> only in the decision of whether or not to include that brown
<DiggThis> hey superm1 have ya found a fix to the 7 or so netork icons in the desktop?
<superm1> DiggThis, yeah, rm ~/.cache
<superm1> well
<troy_s> superm1: The brown will most certainly be lighter in this next pass.
<superm1> better wording
<DiggThis> k
<superm1> killall nm-applet && rm ~/.cache
<DiggThis> ill try
<superm1> and then log out back in
<troy_s> superm1: What I might be thinking is that the final burst will be more or less as per 6's background with a few revisions / versions on the crest.
<superm1> okay cool
<troy_s> superm1: With this fourth generation of work, it is the first time that I would say I have felt 'yeah this feels right' and am pretty darn satisfied with the state (minor palette decisions aside)
<troy_s> superm1: It is all 'clicking' and has a certain restrained coolness to it.
<superm1> haha 'restrained coolness'
<superm1> great description
<troy_s> superm1: Well it is kind of cool from a 'not really trying' way.  That older pastiche just feels new.
<troy_s> superm1: I think it should progress nicely.
<superm1> indeed
<troy_s> superm1: Oh crappers... I sort of need you to voice your thinking on the background -- as it will probably riddle all of myth.
<troy_s> superm1: Take note on the first four.
<troy_s> superm1: The first four are towards the background selection.  Again, fox was of the blue on teal -- being uh...
<troy_s> 02
<superm1> well i dont like 00 and 01 because they are too close of color schemes in the background
<superm1> so probably 02 for me too
<DiggThis> thanks superm1 worked great!
<troy_s> okie.  the blue also helps to keep the teal feeling teal.
<DiggThis> Also now why does mythbuntu control centre get started on every startup?
<troy_s> rather important as it is the keystone colour for the whole thing.
<superm1> DiggThis, that should go away after rm ~/.cache
<DiggThis> ill restart pc and see...
<superm1> DiggThis, are you an alpha4->beta upgrade?
<superm1> or fresh beta installs
<troy_s> on a side note superm1, when I booth myth (from aptitude install mythtv) the thing just CHUGS slow as hell.  flipping menu items is nightmarishly slow -- as in one or so seconds between press and response.
<troy_s> ideas?
<DiggThis> alpha-beta upgrade
<DiggThis> does it matter too much?
<superm1> troy_s, do you have opengl theme painter turned on?
<troy_s> superm1: No.
<superm1> without a card that supports opengl
<superm1> hm
<troy_s> superm1: I don't think so... where is that?
<superm1> Settings->Appearance
<superm1> in the fe
<DiggThis> im on kernel 2.6.22-12 is that the lastest?
<superm1> DiggThis, yeah that is the latest
<DiggThis> thx
<superm1> DiggThis, well there have been some oddities of people upgrading from alpha4->beta
<superm1> this being one of them with the control centre
<superm1> let me think how did that person get around it...
<troy_s> nope not on.
<troy_s> just slow as hell.
<DiggThis> fixed- thx
<superm1> DiggThis, its fixed?
<superm1> okay
<superm1> troy_s, hrmum
<superm1> troy_s, try launching mythfrontend in a terminal
<superm1> and see if it starts talking to you
<superm1> about whats going on
<DiggThis> yes fixed the control centre prob. why in the upgrade does the mythbuntu session not log out anymore when you exit myth?
<superm1> DiggThis, its a new behavior
<superm1> so that you can administer the box easier
<superm1> when you quit myth
<superm1> you think the old way was better?
<DiggThis> so then you've made it that mythbuntu now opens a desktop and not myth is that right?
<superm1> well it opens up a desktop and it opens up myth
<troy_s> superm1: How can I change the settings via a text file?
<superm1> troy_s, which settings?
<troy_s> superm1: Well I twiddled that gl setting on and now I can't get into the menu - it hangs early on with the wallpaper.
<DiggThis> i dont know i dont wanna be picky but it seems that the mythbuntu desktop and the frontend should be separated as two different sessions...
<superm1> troy_s, you can start mythfrontend -O ThemePainter=qt
<superm1> instead
<DiggThis> seems alot easier this way...
<superm1> DiggThis, well the problem with that was that some people got confused how to administer things
<superm1> well what about this
<superm1> for a happy medium
<superm1> if you have a setting to logout when myth quits
<DiggThis> that sounds ok
<troy_s> superm1: Uber slow.
<DiggThis> so you can easily change within sessions without quiting myth
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> i'm not sure how easy that will be to technically implement
<superm1> but can think about it at least
<DiggThis> sounds good and it will fit the people that want the administration there....
<superm1> troy_s, raeally not too sure
<troy_s> superm1: It bitches about not being able to connect to the backend, but I would doubt that would have an adverse effect on the menu control etc.
<superm1> troy_s, actually it might
<superm1> DiggThis, i think the bigger majority of people would prefer to be able administer from the same session, but its hard to know for sure
<DiggThis> doesn't worry me if i have the best of both worlds?
<MitoTranin> superm1: Q for you... my install sat at 99% for a while, then it was at 94% saying something along the lines of "searching for packages to remove" and then it just disapeared
<MitoTranin> any ideas as to why that would happen?
<DiggThis> so superm1 will the functionality be pushed in future updates?
<troy_s> superm1: So when it complains about the backend, how the hell can I let it connect (pardon the idiot questions)
<superm1> DiggThis, we'll see if it can happen.
<superm1> DiggThis, like i said there are some technical complications with doing so
<superm1> MitoTranin, it went from 99->94?
<superm1> troy_s, is the backend running?
<DiggThis> k - do your best man, i know you will
<troy_s> superm1: apparently not.
<MitoTranin> superm1: yes...
<superm1> troy_s, checkout /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log then
<superm1> to see why its not starting
<superm1> MitoTranin, and then it dissappeared as in the installer just went away?
<MitoTranin> but honestly, I have that machine on a kvm with this machine, so I have only been checking in on it periodically
<MitoTranin> yes
<superm1> MitoTranin, you know you might want to just try that install once more.
<MitoTranin> let me check it again
<superm1> that's a really weird occurrrence
<MitoTranin> heh
<DiggThis> superm1 tell me why i can't generate application specifics for my remote cause the ability to substitute buttons for other functions would be very advantageous
<MitoTranin> ugh... it takes forever for this livecd to work
<superm1> DiggThis, huh?
<troy_s> superm1: Grr... backend up... still uber-slow.  I really don't want to try a reboot.
<MitoTranin> might I suggest a non-livecd install option for the next release :)
<superm1> MitoTranin, yeah i'm not sure how to build a non live cd (you would think its easier than a livecd, but i would apt to disagree)
<DiggThis> superm1 nothing happens when i click on generate application specific lirc config in control centre??
<superm1> DiggThis, it regenerates ~/.lircrc and ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<superm1> based upon your /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<DiggThis> so how would i config my remote to my liking then?
<superm1> edit those two files
<superm1> and move button configs to what you want instead
<superm1> they're pretty straightforward files
<superm1> ~/.mythtv/lircrc is mythtv only
<superm1> ~/.lircrc is for all other apps
<superm1> like xine, vlc, mplayer
<DiggThis> in terminal?
<sslashes> if i set the mythtv exit button to "Control Escape", how do i define that in the lirc file?
<superm1> you can edit it an editor, in the terminal, wherever you want
<superm1> sslashes, hrm
<superm1> i'm not sure
<DiggThis> superm1 do i then regenerate the lirc config? or is this to return to defaults?
<superm1> DiggThis, when you regenerate that file, all your changes are lost
<superm1> so i wouldnt regenerate it again after your done :)
<superm1> well they're not lost, they are moved to ~/.lircrc-mythbuntu-old
<DiggThis> so then that box is the same as return to remote defaults??
<superm1> well i guess in a sense yes
<DiggThis> ok is there any chance of getting that reworded for the general public as it confused me so I dont know how many other people would be too...
<DiggThis> i mean in control centre
<sslashes> superm1: i have tried Control Escape and Control+Escape as entries, but i have no idea how to do it
<sslashes> anyone else have any ideas?
<superm1> DiggThis, what kind of text makes more sense to you?
<superm1> i mean it does literally what it says
<DiggThis> superm1 I guess you could reword it to say regenerate default remote control lirc configuration
<superm1> well the thing is it isn't a "default" remote control configuration
<superm1> its just a list of mappings that is dynamically generated
<superm1> based upon buttons available to the remote
<DiggThis> sorry then, default i guess means at installation time to me
<superm1> how about instead "Generate Application & Remote specifc button mappings"?
<superm1> or maybe "Generate custom button mappings"
<DiggThis> superm1 that sounds cool can it say regenerate? cause isnt it already generated when you choose the remote?
<superm1> DiggThis, not if you do an install from gutsy (not mythbuntu live disk)
<superm1> or if you change remotes
<DiggThis> good point
<superm1> how about (re)Generate custom buttons mappings
<DiggThis> it ok. How about Generate dynamic button mappings?
<superm1> there we go
<superm1> that makes sense
<DiggThis> and sounds good too LOL
<DiggThis> superm1 there is something which i want to know while ive got ya here. How would i goto mythtv standby to conserve power and when a show starts recording it wakes up or a button on the remote waking it up?
<superm1> DiggThis, that's a challenge i haven't investigated.  there are some wiki pages discussing it from a few people that have
<superm1> but can't help you too much there
<superm1> sorry
<DiggThis> superm1 k was asking cause mythbuntu would be awesome as a total tv replacement as opposed to a tv pc and i think that the standby trick could do it
<DiggThis> if its too hard cool but definitely a feature which i would love to have in mythbuntu.
<superm1> yeah its a fairly complicated problem unfortunately
<DiggThis> k
<DiggThis> hopefully mythtv people can write it in as a plugin or something we have to wait and see i guess
<DiggThis> superm1 did ya know that mythtv does not play dvds? when you goto play dvd?
<superm1> DiggThis, install libdvdcss2
<superm1> !medibuntu | DiggThis
<ubotu> DiggThis: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DiggThis> k
<DiggThis> so is it libdvdcss2 or medibuntu?
<superm1> its in medibuntu repository
<DiggThis> how do i add a new repos?
<superm1> you can close myth
<superm1> and pick system
<superm1> and then software sources
<superm1> and add the repo line within there
<DiggThis> superm1 under third-party?
<superm1> yeah
<MitoTranin> superm1: who was taking care of the download script?
<superm1> MitoTranin, bendailey is
<superm1> MitoTranin, is something wrong?
<DiggThis> superm1 where do i get the http address?
<superm1> DiggThis, you mean the deb line?
<MitoTranin> I just thought I'd check with them to make sure that they have my mirror enabled.  I checked the bandwidth for the day, just to see how it went, and the domain only had 447mb downloaded the entire day... which is me downloading it myself last night...
<superm1> DiggThis, deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
<superm1> is the line i use
<MitoTranin> which means it never was used in the rotation
<DiggThis> superm1 it says apt line - same thing yeah?
<superm1> oh interesting
<superm1> yeah DiggThis
<DiggThis> thx
<superm1> MitoTranin, i wonder if bendailey set up the weighting wrong
<MitoTranin> dunno... but it hasn't been used :)
<MitoTranin> I did try the download link several times, and I was commonly getting uk, us-ca, us-tx, us-az, cdimages, and before it was disabeld I was getting us-il
<MitoTranin> but those were the only ones I got
<superm1> let me see if i can check the sql table to make sure you are listed
<DiggThis> superm1 sorry again but after doing that an error occured that the public key is not available??
<superm1> DiggThis, the public key is listed on that website
<superm1> for medibuntu
<superm1> MitoTranin, i think this whole weighting is messed up
<superm1> MitoTranin, can you shoot a mail to the mailing list asking ben dailey to double check it all
<DiggThis> superm1 so why would it give me the message then? do i ignore it u reckon?
<superm1> its because you didn't add their public key
<superm1> from the website
<superm1> you can still add it
<superm1> or ignore it now
<superm1> you're call
<DiggThis> how do i add it then?
<superm1> it's described on the site
<MitoTranin> sure... but which mailing list?  I went to sign up on it, but the one listed on the website is the ubuntu one... is there a mythbuntu one yet?
<superm1> there should be a line for apt-key add
<superm1> MitoTranin, the ubuntu-mythtv one
<DiggThis> k
<superm1> is the one
<MitoTranin> k
<MitoTranin> wait, ubuntu-mythtv or mythtv-users ?
<superm1> ubuntu-mythtv
<MitoTranin> I was wrong, the website gives a link to the mythtv-users
<MitoTranin> The MythTV Users mailing list, http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/
<superm1> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-mythtv
<frink_> yo!
<superm1> hey frink_
<superm1> you saw we went live with beta right :)
<frink_> Whoo! No, I have been mad busy for a few days..
<superm1> yup earlier today
<frink_> very cool
<MitoTranin> superm1: re: my installation
<superm1> yea
<MitoTranin> I just checked it again, and again it's stuck at 94% saying "checking for packages to remove"
<MitoTranin> which is where it stopped last time
<superm1> MitoTranin, you have the 1002 image correct?
<MitoTranin> the cd has stopped spinning, and the HDD light isn't running...
<MitoTranin> I'm using this image:  http://us-ca2.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-7.10~071002-i386.iso
<superm1> MitoTranin, i asked because that is the exact characteristic of a bug that we were working around
<MitoTranin> which passed md5 check of the iso
<superm1> which is really a shame
<superm1> i thought we did work around it.  at least worked for me on real hardware :)
<MitoTranin> this is running on an AMD Duron 2GHz with 512mb ram, and a DVD- dual-layer burner as it's cdrom drive
<MitoTranin> 20gb WD hdd
<superm1> MitoTranin, can you check 'dmesg'
<MitoTranin> not sure if any of that helps or not....
<superm1> and /var/log/syslog
<superm1> and see if there is a kernel oopps
<superm1> or anything out of place
<MitoTranin> would ssh be enabled on it by chance?
<superm1> its enabled, but not started
<superm1> eg its installed
<MitoTranin> k, I'll start it and then ssh into it... it'd be a lot easier :)
<superm1> well i need to get to bed myself
<superm1> i'll check with you tomrrow
<frink_> heh
<frink_> night superm1
<superm1> night
<frink_> nice work :)
<frink_> thanks
<MitoTranin> superm1: still trying to open the terminal to start the sshd
<MitoTranin> night
<Timelord_> hi.  I'm running feisty and the latest version.  I have a problem during boot that MythTV doesnt start properly.  I can fix it by manually restarting mysql and then the backend (in that order).  Anyone have anything similar?
<MitoTranin> Timelord_: latest version of what?
<MitoTranin> and what problem are you getting with MythTV where it doesn't start properly (ie: what errors are you getting?)?
<Timelord_> mythtv and all the feisty updates
<Timelord_> i just get the configuration screen asking me what language i want.  mythweb shows a database error
<MitoTranin> are you sure that mysql is starting up on boot?
<MitoTranin> hey there DaveMorris
<Timelord_> there is an entry in rc2.d and the link is good.
<MitoTranin> Timelord_: type: dmesg | grep mysql
<MitoTranin> or: dmesg > some-file
<Timelord_> doesnt show anything
<MitoTranin> if it doesn't show anything, then mysql probably isn't starting on startup
<MitoTranin> on a fresh boot, instead of restarting mysqld check it's status
<MitoTranin> it probably isn't started
<MitoTranin> and that would be your problem
<Timelord_> ok ta
<DaveMorris> hi all
<MitoTranin> DaveMorris: you just missed superm1 as he just went to bed
<MitoTranin> but I have a doosie for ya :)
<DaveMorris> /hides
<MitoTranin> he said that the reason for the 10/02 release was to work around this exact installation bug that I'm having
<MitoTranin> a bug that was there in the 10/01 release, and that was thought to be fixed in the 10/02 release... but I'm still getting it
<DaveMorris> what did he want me to do then?
<MitoTranin> the installation is stuck at 94% saying "checking for packages to remove"
* MitoTranin shrug
<MitoTranin> he didn't say for you to do anything :)
<MitoTranin> just asked me to get some logs for him and he'd check with me tomorrow
<MitoTranin> it's 4am, I have to work in the morning, but I have to wait another 6 minutes before I can head to bed... so I was just killing time, and thought I'd tell you some bad news :)
<MitoTranin> lol
<DaveMorris> oh, yeah if you stick the logs on the bug report and poke me when it's done with the bug number then I'll have a look.  So something like
<DaveMorris> DaveMorris: bug #1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<MitoTranin> lol
<MitoTranin> yeah, hadn't seen that bug :)
<MitoTranin> the problem with getting the logs though is that I don't have ssh running...
<MitoTranin> (since it doesn't run by default in the installer)
<MitoTranin> and even though the system is slowly responsive to where I can right-click to get the menu etc, I told it to open a terminal about 20 minutes ago
<MitoTranin> then again 10 minutes ago
<MitoTranin> and again 5 minutes ago
<MitoTranin> and sofar I still have no terminal windows with which to do anything....
<MitoTranin> so I'm thinking it's going to have to wait until tomorrow... then I can enable ssh before I start the installer...
<bliffle> At last! I've successfully DLed mythbuntu 7.10 beta. First couple of DLs and torrents only made it halfway.
<bliffle> Before installing as a sibling of Feisty I better re-allocate root and home to separate partitions.
<elmargol> is dave or mario here?
<elmargol> I have a question about mirror_repository.sh
<Daviey> elmargol: pong
<Daviey> elmargol: What's up?
<elmargol> i think find $BASEPATH -name Packages.gz -exec gunzip -f {} \; <- this is dangerous
<Daviey> why?
<elmargol> If i run this It creates a files called {}
<Daviey> are you using bash or dash?
<elmargol> I do bashGNU bash, version 3.2.13(1)-release (i486-pc-linux-gnu)
<Daviey> elmargol: tbh, that script isn't for general use.. all it does is mirror our PPA, and pgp sign the repo..  as you don't have the private key, what's the benefit?
<elmargol> I use it for my own ppa...
<Daviey> ahh
<elmargol> I do some packaging for gnunet.org
<Daviey> elmargol: where did you get the script from?
<Daviey> from the repo, or LP bugs (where i added it)
<elmargol> oh sorry the line is "find $BASEPATH -name Packages.gz -exec gzip -dc {} > `basename {} .gz`  \;"
<elmargol> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-weekly-build/
<Daviey> thats the one
<elmargol> I think it is not ok to use pipes inside a find exec
<Daviey> hmm.. i'm not sure why it creates a {}
<Daviey> might have to change it to xargs then
<elmargol> find $BASEPATH -name Packages.gz -execdir sh -c "gzip -dc Packages.gz > Packages" \;
<elmargol> thats how i fixed it for me
<Daviey> odd... but {} is defiently supported from -exec
<elmargol> the problem is the > i think
<Daviey> well your mod looks sane.. i'll try it
<Daviey> elmargol: commited - thanks
<elmargol> no problem
<Daviey> elmargol: whre did you hear about my script?
<elmargol> #launchpad i think
<Daviey> *really*?!
<Daviey> wooo
<elmargol> i check it
<elmargol> yes superm1 from #launchpad
<Daviey> ah
<elmargol> rgrep mirror_repository.sh \#launchpad
<Daviey> hmm i grep'd for:  fgrep -i -n mythbuntu ~/irclogs/Ubuntu/#launchpad.log
<DaveMorris> use | >
<Daviey> eh?
<laga> morning
<laga> how many downloads have we had already? :)
<laga> cool, 388 downloads for the i386
<laga> and forty downloads for "mythbuntu-7.10%7E071002-i386.iso" - huh?!
<frink_> 388
<frink_> nice
<frink_> shall I start a script downloading lots?
<laga> o_O
<laga> no? ;)
<frink_> heh ok
<Daviey> frink_: I got 30Mb/s from your mirror :O
<frink_> Daviey: Was that good?
<Daviey> i'd think so..
<frink_> :)
<frink_> that makes me happy
<Daviey> <10Sec's for the iso!
<frink_> now thats what the net is all about!
<laga> hum, the firefox plugin finder isn't working too great. bah.
<pdragon> hmm... tracker still giving errors
<laga> lemme try it
<laga> i'm downloading at 800k
<laga> nice, 1Mbyte/s now
<laga> connected to 9 seeders if i interpret ktorrent correctly
<laga> yes, downloaded the whole thing in about 8 minutes via torrent
<pdragon> oh, my download went super fast for most of it. but the tracker was on dht
<pdragon> can't see if it's still erroring from here at work
<laga> what's "dht"?
<pdragon> distributed has table. it's a trackerless torrent system
<pdragon> s/has/hash
<directhex|work> /
<pdragon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distributed_hash_table
<laga> ah
<pdragon> explains it better than i was attempting to for a momnet there
<bendailey> MitoTranin: hello?
<bendailey> laga: do you know who names the isos?
<laga> no
<laga> superm1 probably
<laga> yeah, i think he does
<laga> why
<bendailey> the ~ does interesting things when used in a url
<laga> yeah, i saw that
<laga> i think it messes up the download counter, too
<bendailey> the one on google?
<laga> no, the one on mythbuntu.org which logs to the db
<laga> http://www.mythbuntu.org/admin/build/database/table/dl_f_file/view?sort=asc&order=f_hits
<laga> if you have access
<bendailey> yeah I am the one who created and that is the exact problem I was talking about
<laga> heh
<bendailey> is it ie that does the ~ to %7E expansion
<bendailey> what is heh?
<laga> nothin'
<laga> just making random noises
<Daviey> we changed the naming of the ISO's at request of imbranon
<Daviey> he suggested it was more 'proper'
<Daviey> infact, I commited changes to the build script that did that
<Daviey> I don't think it would be an issue to change ~ nto -
<laga> as proper as imbrandon's hosting?
<Daviey> apparently
<laga> <- asshole
<Daviey> yeah, i heard it was well ab(used)
<laga> heh
<pdragon> laga: i changed the repository in the apt source and stopped getting that hash error i was getting last night (and still this morning)
<Daviey> pdragon: changed from what to what?
<laga> from superm1's favourite .edu thing to something else i suppose
<pdragon> sec
<Daviey> yeah... i really wish he didn't commit stuff that is either superm1 or .edu centric
<Daviey> There was a script that actually stated /home/supermario/ .. i mean.. why?
<laga> nintendo nostalgia
<Daviey> surely ~/ would have done it :S
<pdragon> changed it from http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu/ to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Daviey> IMO http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu/ should *never* have got into the shipped sources.list
<pdragon> and the security ones to http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<laga> file a bug? you can easily change that in the build script btw
<pdragon> left the launchpad ones for myth stuff
<pdragon> k
<Daviey> laga: if you don't do it i will... i'll fgrep for supermario, superm1 and mirror.cs.umn.edu
<laga> Daviey: i'll leave that to you
<bendailey> Daviey: so you think we could change ~ fairly easily?
<Daviey> sure
<Daviey> i'd suggest asking the mirror masters to make a symlink first :)
<Daviey> then on the next rollout we'll change it properly
<bendailey> I think that ~ is ugly
<bendailey> that sounds good to me are all the master owners on the ml?
<bendailey> s/master/mirror/
<ubotu> New bug: #148957 in mythbuntu "Apt repositories giving hash errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148957
<laga> pdragon: thanks for your bug report!
<Daviey> bendailey: believe so
<Daviey> bendailey: can you make a symlink on your boxes?
<pdragon> np
<bendailey> I think I can I will verify in just a minute
<MythbuntuGuest25> Failed to fetch http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mythtv/libmyth-0.20_0.20.2-0ubuntu8_i386.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<MythbuntuGuest25> is this supposed to happen?
<frink_> umm, no.
<laga> MythbuntuGuest25: https://launchpad.net/bugs/148957
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148957 in mythbuntu "Apt repositories giving hash errors" [Undecided,New] 
<laga> somebody needs to kick the mirror admins at cs.umn.edu
<directhex|work> so mirror.cs.umn.edu is junk? debiantastic!
<laga> rotfl
<Daviey> So, why should we not ship hardcoded unoffical mirrors?
<directhex|work> article is now live! http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=10005
<Daviey> Ah, your a hexus reporter eh?
<directhex|work> freelance, but i'm friends with the owner
<laga> how long did it take you to write that?
<laga> took me two weeks for the 5 page article i did for the german c't
<directhex|work> this incarnation, or generally?
<laga> that article
<directhex|work> 10 days in its current form
<directhex|work> i've thrown away a few drafts in the previous months though. this was the first one i felt properly inspired whilst writing
<laga> ah, nice
<pdragon> hah... glad i read your article. been wondering why my windows machine can see my linux samba shares, but not the other way around
<pdragon> will have to try that when i get home :)
<laga> bai
<tgm4883> looks like i've done about 3.7GB on the torrents
<MitoTranin> bendailey: you around?
<bendailey> MitoTranin: yes
<bendailey> are you still having issues?
<MitoTranin> I'm not having issues at all, other than the mirror isn't being used
<MitoTranin> well... I take that back
<MitoTranin> I personally can't get the new beta to install at all on my machine either... gets stuck at 94% checking for packages to remove
<bendailey> hmmm not much help on the beta at this point but I will check on mirroring right now
<bendailey> your are us-ca2 correct?
<MitoTranin> correct
<MitoTranin> I just got done reading the backlog, I'll make the - instead of ~ copies available right now
<bendailey> ok thanks I will try and get a mail to the ml soon
<MitoTranin> that shouldn't change the md5 should it?
<bendailey> MitoTranin: I show that the script has redirected 119 request for the i386.iso to your server whether they downloaded or not I have no idea
<MitoTranin> odd... my bandwidth counter shows 0 mb downloaded, and every time I tried to download the file, I get every mirror except mine
<MitoTranin> but if I browse to the mirror manually, I can download it without problems
<bendailey> I justed tried and I am getting only UK mirrors and I am in Indiana
<bendailey> http://www.mythbuntu.org/download/?file=mythbuntu-7.10~071002-i386.iso
<bendailey> if you try that what mirrors do you get?
<MitoTranin> cdimages
<MitoTranin> uk
<MitoTranin> cdimages
<MitoTranin> uk
<bendailey> look like you are stuck in the uk also....
<MitoTranin> cdimages
<bendailey> can we say bug?
<MitoTranin> uk
<MitoTranin> :)
<MitoTranin> yesterday I got us-ca, us-az, us-tx, and us-il a ton
<MitoTranin> then later in the day when I tried, all I got were the cdimages and uk
<bendailey> does anyone have shell access?
<MitoTranin> I'm in mine right now via shell
<MitoTranin> what do you need?
<bendailey> no sorry shell access to mythbuntu.org
<MitoTranin> ah, well that would be a no from me then :)
<DiggThis> are there any support admins here?
<tgm4883> DiggThis, dupport admins for what?
<tgm4883> s/dupport/support
<MitoTranin> bendailey: the files are now available with both the ~ and the - now
<bendailey> MitoTranin: thanks
<DiggThis> issues with mythbuntu
<tgm4883> ah
<bendailey> tgm4883: do you have shell on mythbuntu.org?
<tgm4883> well then
<tgm4883> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tgm4883> bendailey, yea whats up
<bendailey> I need you to make a quick change to the download_debug script
<DiggThis> why does updating/upgrading return hash mismatch?
<directhex|work> argh!
<tgm4883> DiggThis, which repo are you using
<bendailey> superm1 fixed the download script but not the debug script
<directhex|work> DiggThis, because mirror.cs.umn.edu sucks
<tgm4883> bendailey, where is it located?
<DiggThis> k
<bendailey> download folder
<DiggThis> can i fix this?
<tgm4883> sec
<bendailey> tgm4883: s/require_once("site/require_once("../site/
<tgm4883> directhex|work, DiggThis, something probably got corrupted on their server,  Superm1 should be notified
<DiggThis> k
<directhex|work> tgm4883, there's a bug open on launchpad
<DiggThis> ill post it
<bendailey> DiggThis: https://launchpad.net/bugs/148957
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148957 in mythbuntu "Apt repositories giving hash errors" [Undecided,New] 
<Daviey> bendailey: i do
<DiggThis> quick thx
<bendailey> Daviey: tgm4883 is fixing I think
<Daviey> cool
<bendailey> Daviey: thanks I think we found a bug in my script
<DiggThis> does anyone know what that weird logout screen with the flowers is?
<Daviey> bendailey: the bug is that it wasn't writeen by Daviey ;)
<tgm4883> DiggThis, you mean the login screen
<tgm4883> bendailey, i'm fixing it, it's just really slow
<bendailey> Daviey: true true I should have kept my hands out
<tgm4883> my torrents are eating alot of bandwidth
<Daviey> bendailey: no, i'm kidding - it's better than i did!
<DiggThis> no when i shut down it hangs at a weird login screen with a flower on it before shutting down in only see it here
<tgm4883> bendailey, download.php?
<MitoTranin> anyone else having problems with the torrent tracker?
<bendailey> no download_debug.php
<MitoTranin> I keep getting disconnected from it with the error
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, what problems?
<bendailey> download was already fixed
<MitoTranin> Failure: Tracker error 3
<MitoTranin> at that point I keep seeding to anyone still connected to me, but never pickup anyone new
<pdragon> yeah, i was getting that last night mito
<MitoTranin> I have to stop and restart my seed every now and then
<MitoTranin> pdragon: I got it all night last night, and still today
<pdragon> it worked briefly this morning before i left for work
<tgm4883> what client?
<bendailey> MitoTranin: that might be why I am only seeing 2 seeds
<MitoTranin> bendailey: probably :)
<pdragon> try using a client that can do dht and you'll get better performance
<MitoTranin> great for those two people I'm sure :)
<MitoTranin> dht?
<pdragon> i was on a dht tracker all last night when i was downloading it
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, you use svn at all?
<pdragon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distributed_hash_table
<MitoTranin> ah
<pdragon> azureus can do it
<MitoTranin> yeah, I used to use that, but the whole java thing bugged me
<MitoTranin> then I used BitLord
<MitoTranin> now I use BitTorrent DNA
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, no
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, pdragon, if your client is showing up as a browser I think you get that error
<bendailey> tgm4883: did you find the file to make the change?
<tgm4883> bendailey, i was just checking the whole thing, what to make sure i make the right line change
<tgm4883> this line
<tgm4883> require_once( 'sites/default/settings.php' );
<bendailey> yep
<tgm4883> and how should it look?
<pdragon> hmm... http://www.24v-torrents.com/faq.php#66
<bendailey> require_once( '../sites/default/settings.php' );
<tgm4883> ok, im just going to copy that in then
<tgm4883> done
<MitoTranin> "Tracker error 3 is a MySQL error" is what another source says
<tgm4883> so basically tracker error 3 is lots of things
<tgm4883> probably though
<pdragon> oh... do you have an account with linuxtracker, mito?
<tgm4883> it's there sql server being overloaded
<MitoTranin> no, I thought about getting one last night, but then didn't
<tgm4883> There is definetly something wrong though, as I have done an unusually high percentage of the bandwidth
<pdragon> found someone else said they were getting the same error and they didn't have an account there
<tgm4883> pdragon, you don't need an account
<tgm4883> as it will update it with your ip address
<bendailey> tgm4883: can you comment out the lines that say $file="test2.iso"; and $ip="xxx.xxx.xxx.x";
<MitoTranin> I started to get an account, but then wanted to see if I should get an invite code from someone
<tgm4883> heh, yea let me log back in
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, whats an invite code do?
<bendailey> tgm4883: sorry who controls shell access to this server? Can I request it from anyone?
<MitoTranin> tgm4883 I don't know... that was part of my question on why I didn't sign up without it :)
<tgm4883> bendailey, superm1
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, heh, I have 4 invites but don't know what they are for
<bendailey> tgm4883: ok I will hit him up when I see him next
<pdragon> got an account and found a post about that error. side admin responeded:
<pdragon> Tracker status 3 results when the announce script returns an error (generally a mysql error) and for the most part results because your IP address has changed and you have not physically hit the site to update it (since this is an open tracker, we keep stats based on IP addresses and not keys like most private trackers) or because the torrent has been dropped from the database (yes, its rare, but we do kill torrents that do 
<tgm4883> done, anything else bendailey?
<bendailey> hmm let me check
<bendailey> yes
<MitoTranin> pdragon: odd, because my IP hasn't changed, and it works as soon as I stop and restart it
<bendailey> remove the line: echo "user:$dbuser,pass:$dbpass,host:$dbhost,name:$dbname\n"; #debug
<tgm4883> bendailey, commented out, done
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, it's basically a sql error that shouldn't effect your download capabilities
<bendailey> I am still seeing that output from that line can you remove it totally?
<tgm4883> wait, i haven't saved it yet
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> try now
<bendailey> yep thanks
<pdragon> MitoTranin: i dunno. i signed up for an account. will have to restart the torrent with the new torrent file when i get home and see if it makes a difference
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, pdragon, there are a few other reasons that you could be seeing these issues though
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, pdragon do you use routers?
<pdragon> yes
<pdragon> i've never had that issue with another private tracker i use, tho
<tgm4883> pdragon, what router?
<pdragon> ipcop
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> pdragon, well you probably wouldn't notice the issue with widely used torrents
<tgm4883> pdragon, what is your max ports, and what is your port timeout on your router?
<pdragon> um... not really sure
<tgm4883> bendailey, did I need to change anything else
<pdragon> can't seem to find anything in the ipcop manual about that kind of setting
<superm1> mornin
<superm1> foxbuntu, bug 149004 if you didn't see it
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: I use a custom linux router
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, what is your max ports, and what is your port timeout on your router?
* superm1 hits ubotu 
<superm1> bug 149004
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149004 in mythbuntu-default-settings "Xfce4 splash screen causes login to hang" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149004
<pdragon> MitoTranin: that's pretty much what ipcop is too
<foxbuntu> superm1, alright
<DaveMorris> weird bug there superm1
<foxbuntu> intresting
<samson--> E: Failed to fetch http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mythtv/libmyth-0.20_0.20.2-0ubuntu8_i386.deb: Hash Sum mismatch
<samson--> hmm
<bendailey> superm1: can I have shell on the mythbuntu.org server there seems to be a problem with redirect script
<superm1> samson--, bug 148957
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148957 in mythbuntu "Apt repositories giving hash errors" [Undecided,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148957
<samson--> superm1: thx
<foxbuntu> superm1, I think I figured out how the animation in mice works...I am working on a sample build with out logo rather than the mouse
<superm1> bendailey, sure
<superm1> bendailey, pm me a public key
<foxbuntu> our logo*
<superm1> foxbuntu, can you see the xubuntu-devel mailing list
<bendailey> tgm4883: thanks for the help
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: not sure, I'd have to check and I can't right now...
<superm1> i posted something about this last night
<foxbuntu> superm1, no, I am not on it
<MitoTranin> I just updated to the latest version of my torrent client, so we'll see how that goes
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, pdragon, your router is only going to use the maximum number of ports that you tell it to.  torrents will open up lots of ports, and those ports will stay open even after they are done being used until they have been timed out
<superm1> foxbuntu, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2007-October/004445.html
<tgm4883> which means if you have hit your limit, you wont get any new connections until the timeout
<MitoTranin> (I had checked for updates in the past, and it didn't find any... found out that the program had been renamed and I was way out of date)
<pdragon> tgm4883: yeah, i know. i've never had this kind of problem with other widely used trackers and popular torrents, tho
<foxbuntu> superm1, nice
<pdragon> and i've got a few other torrents running, too, and they work fine
<superm1> foxbuntu, read the rest of the thread
<pdragon> i tried stopping them to see if it would help but it didn't
<tgm4883> hmm
<superm1> i think it will be a little bit of trouble
<pdragon> will see if using a torrent with a registered account makes a difference when i get home
<tgm4883> I think there is definetly an issue with linuxtracker unfortunatly
<pdragon> i can't see that status from my remote web admin in azureus
<pdragon> it sure is uploading a lot faster since i put the new torrent up, tho
<tgm4883> what new torrent
<pdragon> i registered and redownloaded the torrent
<pdragon> so it's associated with my account
<tgm4883> ah
<pdragon> would only connect to 2 or 3 peers and stay around 5-7k
<pdragon> connected to 6 peers now and going about 15-20k
<ubotu> New bug: #149004 in mythbuntu-default-settings "Xfce4 splash screen causes login to hang" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149004
<foxbuntu> superm1, awesome, I will dig back later and pick that up
<superm1> foxbuntu, but if this splash is going to be causing the kinds of troubles it is
<superm1> foxbuntu, then it might not be worth keeping
<tgm4883> I don't think i ever saw this new splash
<tgm4883> someone was suppose to send me a link
<superm1> tgm4883, it is a moving splash, can't really show a single picture of it
<troy_s> foxbuntu: a usplash?
<tgm4883> superm1, no animated gif :)
<tgm4883> no youtube video?
<tgm4883> thats cool
<foxbuntu> superm1, perhaps...I will build one closer to Mice and build my own sources so we can maintain it that way rather than a patch to it
<foxbuntu> troy_s, no, a login splash for Xfce
<troy_s> ah.
<troy_s> i can't imagine that causing grief foxbuntu -- what is the showstopper?
<superm1> foxbuntu, did you see the running mouse gif that Jani posted though?
<superm1> isn't that really neat
<pdragon> superm1: should i remove that PPA repository from my apt source?
<superm1> pdragon, there is no need for it
<superm1> it won't hurt
<superm1> but its not necessary either
<pdragon> ok. didn't know if you were maintaining different versions of myth packages there for mythbuntu, so i left it
<superm1> na everything happens in the archive.  that is for last minute changes to the build disk
<superm1> like the installer workaround that we have in there right now
<pdragon> ahh ok
<tgm4883> wow
<tgm4883> it's going to be a big day for mythbuntu.org, i can feel it
<superm1> why?
<tgm4883> the stats are PST right?
<foxbuntu> troy_s, not a show stopper atm...I am just in the process of investigating the code
<tgm4883> superm1, we're already over 800 visits for the day
<foxbuntu> we rock
<foxbuntu> !!
<tgm4883> and 226 goal conversions
<pdragon> will have to get a /. post when final comes out. see how good your mirror hosts really are ;)
<superm1> well i think someone with a better digg history should've submitted the article to digg
<superm1> because that is how it gets to the front page
<superm1> you need to be 'popular'
<foxbuntu> yeah tgm4883 your not popular at all
<tgm4883> :(
<tgm4883> i tried to have someone else do it
<tgm4883> but no, all I got in reply was go for it
<superm1> well none of us are popular either
<tgm4883> I blame foxbuntu
<tgm4883> Daviey, you around?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, everyone blames foxbuntu....just get over it
<foxbuntu> :P
<tgm4883> I don't know if this has been brought up, and I just thought about it from the list email about planetmirror.  But if people (mirrors, or anyone else) are allowing downloads directly then it comprimises the google analytic stats
<tgm4883> and it's totally up to the mirrors if they want to do that, as we are very very happy that they are helping us out
<pdragon> hah... remember the conversation last night about a/v cables and such? http://science.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/10/04/1354224
<superm1> what are you saying then, mirrors should block direct downloads unless they refer from mythbuntu.org's download link?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> superm1, what i'm saying is (and hinting at) is that I would hope* that they are not doing that
<superm1> ah
<tgm4883> and I haven't dealt with planetmirrors at all, but it just sounds like a site that offer direct downloads
<tgm4883> I'm basically saying for future reference
<tgm4883> if the mirrors are doing that, it's totally within there right to do so, but it doesn't give us accurate stats then
<tgm4883> pdragon, nice link
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: if the mirrors aren't publicized anywhere, then people can't download from them directly...
<MitoTranin> the only way to find the mirrors is through the mythbuntu.org page...
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, my point exactly
<tgm4883> my comment was to mirrors to hope that they don't setup a website with a link
<tgm4883> although I don't think they would
<MitoTranin> I guess I'm misunderstanding then...
<MitoTranin> ah
<MitoTranin> advertising is good... but link to the main download link and not the individual mirror
<tgm4883> for instance, it appears that I can download directly from planetmirrors http://public.www.planetmirror.com/
<MitoTranin> anyways, I gotta run...
<MitoTranin> yeah, better to link directly to the main download page...
<tgm4883> Once superm1 rules the world we'll look into things that don't give us good stats
<tgm4883> btw, foxbuntu, hows that algorithm coming along
<bendailey> found the issue with the redirect script
<tgm4883> :)
<superm1> bendailey, fixed :)?
<bendailey> yep no bug but I had the uk mirrors listed as the US
<bendailey> so everyone in the US was using the UK Mirrors and the rest of the world including the UK were using the US mirrors
<superm1> haha
<bendailey> thought I was going crazy there for a moment but just an entry error in the h_host table
<bendailey> superm1: thanks for shell that should make things easier...
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, just about finished, neat thing about it, it proves that time travel is possible, that parallel universes do exists and it disproves the law of gravity
<tgm4883> mythbuntu beta blogged http://www.pramnos.com/story69-2326.html also links to a different digg article for the beta
<tgm4883> nice foxbuntu, i always hated gravity anyway.  Now you just have to play superm1 in horse
<tgm4883> heh, interesting torrentportal sucks our torrent off our rss feed
<tgm4883> heh, 1100 visits, i see our highest day yet approaching
<tgm4883> yay, greenland joined the mythbuntu users
<foxbuntu> on track for it
* tgm4883 loves google analytics now :)
<MythbuntuGuest90> hi have have lots of luck with mythbunt watching tv. but the dvd playback does not always work. i have some dvds that only play the intro video and then stop.
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest90, did you install libdvdcss2?
<bendailey> tgm4883: are the download clicks reporting in analytics?
<MythbuntuGuest90> i dont know. is it apart of the install
<tgm4883> bendailey, yes
<bendailey> great
<tgm4883> and we are on track to break that record too
<tgm4883> in the last 2 days, 64% of the people who d/l the iso are new visitors
<bendailey> fantastic
<pdragon> not sure if here's an easier way, but i followed this guide for getting libdvdcss2 working: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<pdragon> basically going to a terminal and typing: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<pdragon> then restart the front-end and it works
<pdragon> s/here's/there's/
<foxbuntu> superm1, I may have a super awesome animation for a splash made now...working on getting the depends to build from source
<tgm4883> heh freaking sweet
<tgm4883> Mythbuntu beta blogged in Chinese
<tgm4883> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/40380.htm
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, we do sort of rock
<foxbuntu> would you expect the Chinese to miss out on this?
<tgm4883> we're blogged in french too if anyone wants to see that :)
* tgm4883 is so happy right now :)
* foxbuntu will be happy if his mad science experiment with the Mice theme engine works
<MythbuntuGuest90> yes i installed but its the some thing i just get hte intro video
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest90, you can try using a different DVD player instead of the internal player
<superm1> xine and vlc are both available
<MythbuntuGuest90> in xine it does the soem thing. how to i lunch vlc
<superm1> if you close myth momentarily, you can see it in the menus at the top
<superm1> the Applications menu
<MythbuntuGuest90> k will try
<pdragon> superm1: libdvdcss2 isn't installed by default so dvds arent' going to play until it's manually installed
<superm1> pdragon, correct
<pdragon> woops... i missed the guest saying he didn install it
<pdragon> my bad
<pdragon> didn = did
<pdragon> superm1: is there any other way to install libdvdcss2 besides that shells script? i tried doing it with apt or synaptic and it just says those are virtual packages
<pdragon> or not virtual... can't remember exactly what it said. but it said something to the effect that it wasn't fully installed
<MythbuntuGuest90> i got source cant be read. not enough rights
<MythbuntuGuest90> thats  from xine
<superm1> !medibuntu | pdragon
<ubotu> pdragon: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<pdragon> ahh ok
<pdragon> thanks :)
<MythbuntuGuest90> is their a way i can do a upgrade
<superm1> from what?
<tgm4883> FYI, the medibuntu page doesn't have a section for gutsy
<MythbuntuGuest90> Alpha 4
<tgm4883> even though it does exist
<MythbuntuGuest90> so is their a upgrade from Alpha 4  to beta 1\
<pdragon> not sure. i just reloaded mine
<Daviey> tgm4883: you ping'd
<tgm4883> Daviey, I noticed you were going to apply for a mirror at linuxplanet (or whatever it was) and I wasn't sure that was such a good idea (although superm1 didn't really say which way he was leaning)
<tgm4883> planetmirror, thats what it was
<tgm4883> planet mirror advertises and allows direct downloads straight from their site, which would compromise our stats
<tgm4883> i mean, if we need it, then we need it, but otherwise I would forgo using planet mirror
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest90, you can do a dist-upgrade, but I think there may be more steps in getting you over to xfce from openbox
<pdragon> actually, when i did the dist-upgrade during the last week or so of alpha, it switched me over to using an xfce session
<pdragon> at least, i saw that xcfe flower screen when it went to log off
<tgm4883> yay, viagra is 77% off in Oct according to the Ubuntu Mythtv mailing list
<pdragon> sweet
<Daviey> cool
<chuk> why do I get a new network icon every time I restart?
<Daviey> but i have nuff to last me until next April
<tgm4883> Daviey, do you know if we can rsync mirrors?
<Daviey> i can resync us-ca* and cdimages.my
<Daviey> oh rsync!
<Daviey> so read it as re-sync
<Daviey> sorry*
<tgm4883> I just heard back from my mirror contact, i'll forward you the email and maybe you know what I need to do
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> actually
<Daviey> mirror contact?
<tgm4883> this is the important part of it
<tgm4883> Do you have an address for an
<tgm4883> rsync module?
<Daviey> o_O
<tgm4883> thats was the question asked of me
<Daviey> drupal resync?
<tgm4883> just the iso's
<tgm4883> they are just going to mirror the iso's for us
<Daviey> nooooo.... drupal rsync module
<Daviey> who is this?
<tgm4883> osuosl
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> http://osuosl.org/
<Daviey> cool!
<Daviey> we need rsync... and the obv place to have it is frinks mirror
<tgm4883> frink_ ping
<Daviey> as we have root... canonical's - we don't
<Daviey> tgm4883: wanna speak to superm1 - he has root
<tgm4883> ah
<Daviey> on frink_'s aiui
<tgm4883> i'll shoot him an email
<tgm4883> Daviey, do you know whats involved with setting up rsync?
<tgm4883> or anyone else for that matter
<Daviey> rsync is pretty striaghforward
<therethinker> Hey
<Daviey> google will say how :)
<tgm4883> ok
<therethinker> sorry I've been out
<tgm4883> i'm just passing on the question from superm1
<bendailey> tgm4883: Daviey: I have done rsync servers before but it has been awhile
<bendailey> are we talking about iso distrubution?
<tgm4883> sweet, we'll need to set one up for the new mirror
<tgm4883> yea
<bendailey> you can't get an ftp account on the new mirror?
<tgm4883> it was requested by the mirror to do it this way
<bendailey> I wrote a script for superm1 that pushes the isos via ftp
<tgm4883> but that pushes from his system right?
<bendailey> all he has to do is but lines in a config file for each and tell it what files to push and away it goes
<bendailey> it pushes from the mythbuntu.org system I believe
<bendailey> rsync is just overkill for 4 files that change maybe once a month
<bendailey> IMHO ^^^^
<tgm4883> i'll relay that info and see how they respond.
<tgm4883> bendailey, also, would I be correct in describing the d/l method as "a php script that uses location and weighted round robin to distribute the load of users downloading iso's"?
<bendailey> tgm4883: yes that is a good description the weighting is based on available bandwidth/month
<tgm4883> ok, i'll add that in
<bendailey> are they ok with using external dns for the mirror?
* tgm4883 shrugs
* tgm4883 sticks it in the email
<tgm4883> anything else I should find out?
<bendailey> is there a bandwidth limit/month
<tgm4883> thats in there
<bendailey> I can't think of anything else
<tgm4883> ok, i'll shoot this off then
<laga> re
<superm1> directhex, you here?
<superm1> or directhex|work ?
<directhex> yes
<superm1> you referred to two attachments from a bug regarding shutdown
<superm1> but it was applied to trunk as http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/changeset/14327
<superm1> have you tested if that applies cleanly to -fixes too?
<superm1> figure it'd be better to grab that changeset rather than one of the patches listed on the bug
<directhex> no, sorry. mostly because i think the implementation of that changeset is a horrible horrible hack
<superm1> i kinda see that
<superm1> 542	    QString reboot_cmd = gContext->GetSetting("RebootCommand",
<superm1>  	543	                                            "sudo /sbin/reboot");
<directhex> and i don't really see the use case for rebooting. if someone could explain it, then i might be happier
<superm1> hrm
<superm1> well i'm not sure what to do then
<directhex> superm1, i strongly suspect it *would* apply against -fixes, since mine does
<superm1> whether that should be addressed for gutsy or not
<directhex> it's your package, it's your call.
<directhex> did you take a look at my article? :)
<superm1> why wasn't yours used?
<superm1> directhex, no i've been timeless for such things :)
<directhex> superm1, not sure why mine wasn't used - maybe the approach was taken that if adding functionality, go the whole hog?
<superm1> hm
<superm1> well i have feeling i'm going to defer this to hardy then
<superm1> just to better explore the benefits of each
<superm1> okay i've gotta jet, just wanted to check that :)
<superm1> cu
<directhex> superm1, it was just something i needed to add - i'm in britain, we get lots of thunderstorms!
<directhex> hm, i should reqrite my quit patch
<directhex> rewrite
<tgm4883> bendailey, ping
<bendailey> tgm4883: pong
<tgm4883> I just got word back from the mirror
<tgm4883> looks like we need to setup rsync
<tgm4883> can i forward you the email?
<bendailey> that is fine but who owns the server?
<tgm4883> Actually, aparently there are 3 servers
<bendailey> no sorry the mythbuntu server
<tgm4883> oh
<tgm4883> jumpkick does
<tgm4883> but if we are using frink's server for rsync
<tgm4883> the I suppose frink_ does
<bendailey> ok frink_ will be the one to set it up I thnk
<bendailey> or at least install rsync
<tgm4883> Apparently though this mirror will give us 3 servers, one in oregon, one in atlanta, and one in chicago
<bendailey> don't misunderstand I will be gald to set it up but I will need to have permssion
<bendailey> wow that is fantastic
<bendailey> what was the response on dns?
<tgm4883> favorable
<tgm4883> totallly ok with it
<bendailey> great
<bendailey> do you have my email?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> actually
<tgm4883> i think i do
<bendailey> just pm it to you
<tgm4883> ok, emailed
<laga> re
<tgm4883> re?
<tgm4883> re-cola?
<tgm4883> re-diculas?
<tgm4883> o-re-ly?
<laga> ya rly
<tgm4883> re-garding di-hydrogen monoxide being a dangerous chemical, it should be kept away from small children and the elderly, so as to not cause bodily harm?
* laga burps
<sslashes> i can never get automatic recording transcoding working - is there something commonly done wrong?
<laga> sslashes: senable it in your recording profile?
<laga> BTW, i talked to the yi.org guy - looks like there might be a mythweb.de dyndns service some time in the future :)
<sslashes> laga: auto transcode is enabled in the Default, High and Low Quality recording groups, yet it never works
<foxbuntu> afternoon laga
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, your mirror is 100GB limit month right?
<foxbuntu> neg
<foxbuntu> 2.5TB
<laga> hi foxbuntu
<tgm4883> ah ok
<foxbuntu> !pastebin | tgm4883
<ubotu> tgm4883: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tgm4883> thanks
<laga> guys, i need to register a .de domain in the US. where could i do such a thing? (assuming i was a US citizen)
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> i dont know, that laga seems kinda fishy to me
<pdragon> http://www.domainregistry.de/de-domain.html
<pdragon> http://www.europeregistry.com/domains/domains-de.htm  or there maybe
<laga> pdragon: thanks
<laga> heh, lots of weird domains :)
<pdragon> that first one seems kinda weird
<pdragon> first one that came up in google tho
<laga> cool, europeregistry.com can act as german admin-c for free
<pdragon> nice
<therethinker> hey
<foxbuntu> ho
<therethinker> hum
* therethinker apologizes for lack of being 
<foxbuntu> being what?
<therethinker> being here :P
<laga> o_O
<laga> no need to apologize
<laga> some people in here do have a real life, too
<laga> therethinker: i hacked a bit on mcc, so if you plan on working on it you might wanna do a bzr up
<therethinker> Okay, thanks :P
<therethinker> I'm working on finding said life... its hard
<tgm4883> If anyone's going to be in Oregon on the 20th you're invited to the Oregon Team's Gutsy Release Party
<therethinker> Is it coming out the 18th, or the 20th?
<therethinker> nevermind
<therethinker> (18th)
<tgm4883> 18th
<tgm4883> but it's hard to have a LoCo party for very long on a week night
<therethinker> okay, so lets see, I need to work on Ubiquity, right?
<therethinker> Yeah :P I can imagine :P
<therethinker> Someone said that if I couldn't find the recipe file in the trunk, I'd have to do something else... what was that something else?
<laga> no clue
<therethinker> What's new in the trunk, just bugfixes?
<laga> in mythtv trunk or ubiquity or mcc?
<therethinker> mcc
<laga> features and fixes
<laga> check the commit log
<therethinker> The Changelog hasn't been changed since 0.2 :P
<laga> bzr log
<laga> ok, g'night
<therethinker> ah
<tgm4883> we are so close
<therethinker> That's good for you guys :P
<tgm4883> next update should pass the download mark
<laga> close to what?
<tgm4883> most downloads in a day for mythbuntu iso
<tgm4883> and visits in a day
<therethinker> That's cool :P
<laga> cool
<tgm4883> we are going to break that record, probably in the next hour
<therethinker> *refreshes mythbuntu.org*
<laga> about 710 downloads for i386
<therethinker> wow
<tgm4883> superm1, should get a speech prepared
<tgm4883> laga, for the beta?
<therethinker> :P
<laga> yeah
<therethinker> How healthy are the torrents?
<laga> not counting torrents
<tgm4883> they are pretty healthy, but those don't get counted in the downloads
<therethinker> Yeah, I was just curious
<tgm4883> we need 3 more downloads to break the record
<therethinker> wow, you're averaging roughly a 2 downloads every 3 minutes
<therethinker> (for today, although that's assuming that you have the same rate at 2 AM :P)
<tgm4883> Torrent AMD 64 Total Traffic	1.46 GB
<tgm4883> Torrent i386 Total Traffic	5.32 GB
<therethinker> How popular is the 64?
<Daviey> guys, why are we not hosting the .torrent file?
<tgm4883> Daviey, we had some issues with our tracker
<tgm4883> it pretty much freaked out
<Daviey> tgm4883: yeah, but why not host the torrent file from the external tracker?
<tgm4883> hopefully we'll have it back for the rc
<Daviey> then we could count clicks :)
<tgm4883> that would almost work
<Daviey> *ALMOST*?
<tgm4883> except I found out today that the torrent gets ripped off anyway from our rss feed
<laga> why cant we count clicks on the torrent file
<tgm4883> we can, but we will miss out on some
<tgm4883> http://www.torrentportal.com/details/1416756/mythbuntu-beta-i386.html
<Daviey> all we need to do is save the torrent file, and put it on our mirrors - surely
<tgm4883> yes
<Daviey> ah, torrentportal shows stats
<laga> Competed Downloads: 10
<laga> Seeders: 30    Leechers: 120
<laga> cool
<therethinker> I'll seed it... once its downloaded :P
<pdragon> 0.695 Share Ratio since i uploaded the new torrent this morning :)
<tgm4883> i've been seeding alot
<tgm4883> usually im not at the top of the seeders
<pdragon> yeah, i've been pretty constant since then
<tgm4883> but I seeded from school yesterday for a couple hours and that really helped
<tgm4883> i was uploading at 1.5Mbits
<therethinker> Wow
<pdragon> i have my upload capped fairly low so i don't piss my ISP off :p
<therethinker> I never use BT, but hopefully this won't piss them off :P
<tgm4883> eh, that was just at school, now I can only do like 100Kb/s
<pdragon> i use it constantly, and i've never heard anything from them
<pdragon> but i try and keep it controlled and do huge downloads over night
<tgm4883> still only the 1 person from kenya though
<pdragon> looking at your peers?
<therethinker> :p
<tgm4883> no, visitors of mythbuntu.org
<pdragon> ahh
<tgm4883> 1 visit from kenya
<tgm4883> downloaded the ISO on Sept 13th
<tgm4883> Daviey, we should also break apart the goal conversions for amd64 and i386
<tgm4883> just FYI, i was looking at the wrong graph earlier, we need 100 more ISO downloads *whoops*
<therethinker> Is this graph public?
* therethinker clicks the download link 101 times
<MitoTranin> 100 more downloads for what?
<therethinker> Break the record
<tgm4883> the iso
<tgm4883> I don't think it's public, lets find out
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: I figured that part :)
<tgm4883> https://www.google.com/analytics/reporting/dashboard?id=4891129&pdr=20070903-20071004&cmp=average&trows=10
<therethinker> I can see your credit card number!
<therethinker> Naw, its hidden
<tgm4883> sweet, and my SSN too?
<MitoTranin> I get a sign-up page... lol
<therethinker> Yep
<therethinker> And your REAL real name
<therethinker> You've been caught... Joshua Gradien!
<tgm4883> you got me
<therethinker> is registering public on mythbuntu.org?
<Daviey> any samba pro's here?
<MitoTranin> depends on what you classify as a pro
<MitoTranin> I've used it a bunch... but never did any dev for it
<Daviey> MitoTranin: any idea how to make //Server/* work?
<Daviey> i can get //Server/folder/* working
<Daviey> but not the root
<MitoTranin> what are you trying to do?
<MitoTranin> are you trying to mount //server/folder to a folder on your drive, or?
<MitoTranin> if you're trying to browse the share, it might be disabled...
<MitoTranin> samba can disable root folder sharing
<MitoTranin> so you can access the shared folders directly, but you can't access the computer itself to see what shares it has available
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> I want "guest" to be able to write to root
<Daviey> ie //server
<Daviey> currently get error: tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<MitoTranin> that's impossible to "write" to //server
<MitoTranin> because //server is the server name
<MitoTranin> that's not a share
<MitoTranin> you have to share a folder
<MitoTranin> namely, //server/folder/
<Daviey> oh.. thats working
<Daviey> i thought you could write to root
<Daviey> ah well
<Daviey> thanks
<MitoTranin> nope, there's nothing there to write too
<MitoTranin> it's virtual
<Daviey> and you can't map it to a share?
<MitoTranin> are you familiar with windows networking much?
<Daviey> nope
<Daviey> i suck at windows admin
<Daviey> hence, not much need for samba :)
<MitoTranin> think of it this way
<MitoTranin> litterally, the //server can be substituted with //10.1.1.20
<MitoTranin> it's just another dns name
<ubotu> New bug: #140821 in gdm (main) "[gutsy]  Can not change default GNOME splash background color (dup-of: 132833)" [Low,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140821
<MitoTranin> now imagine that to be the main page of a forum
<MitoTranin> you wouldn't want people posting messages right there...
<MitoTranin> you create sub-forums, and people make posts into there
<MitoTranin> you go to the main page to see the directory structure, and then you go to the apropriate forum
<MitoTranin> same with file sharing
<MitoTranin> you go to the parent share, or the computer share
<MitoTranin> this lists which printers are shared and which folders are shared
<MitoTranin> then you have to go into the shared folder to do anything
<tgm4883> Daviey, who set up the goal conversions?
<tgm4883> who mirror is us-il
<MitoTranin> I think that was fox's
<tgm4883> it's down/has issues and needs to be fixed
<MitoTranin> he knows
<MitoTranin> it's supposed to be out of rotation
<tgm4883> it's not
<tgm4883> bendailey, ping
<Daviey> tgm4883: goals? LP goals?
<Daviey> that was laga i think
<tgm4883> google analytic goals
<tgm4883> we have surpassed the mark for visitors
<Daviey> MitoTranin: ta
<Daviey> o/
<Daviey> that was superm1
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> 20 iso's to go :)
<MitoTranin> ta?
<MitoTranin> brb, family is hollering for dinner :)
<tgm4883> our torrent has hit a couple different torrent sites now
<therethinker> Whoo
<therethinker> when was the last time we broke the record?
<therethinker> s/we/you
<tgm4883> honestly, yesterday
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> what is the record?
<tgm4883> actually i lied
<therethinker> :p
<tgm4883> yesterday was the record for iso's
<therethinker> Are you a compulsive liar? I'm not
<therethinker> okay, I am
<therethinker> ah
<tgm4883> wtf, now I got no data, sec
<tgm4883> thats what I get for looking at our 2 visits from cuba
<therethinker> :P
<tgm4883> 1,366 visits on Sept 17th
<therethinker> wow
<tgm4883> today 1546 so far
<Daviey> 450 are probably us :)
<tgm4883> could be
<therethinker> Can you get a curve over 24 hours?
<tgm4883> although we did get alot of new comers from china in the last 2 days
<tgm4883> therethinker, i think so
<tgm4883> let me check
<therethinker> cool
<therethinker> china doesn't block him
<tgm4883> iso record is 456
<tgm4883> we are at 437
<tgm4883> I thought it was interesting that fidel allowed someone else to get mythbuntu :)
<Daviey> right.. /me bed
<Daviey> nn
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> fidel?
<therethinker> so can you get a graph of visitors over time?
<tgm4883> i get a graph my day, but im pretty sure I can get it by hour
<tgm4883> night Daviey
<therethinker> night
<tgm4883> yep, i can get hourly of some things
<therethinker> Cool
<therethinker> Can you take a screencap or something of the hourly ISO?
<therethinker> Along with your real name, SSN, and Credit card info?
<therethinker> s/your/your (insert_someone_you_know)
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> heh, i'm not exactly sure how I should be reading this report
<tgm4883> our timezone is set for GMT-6
<tgm4883> but it shows 24 hours of data
<therethinker> That's sort of correct, right?
<tgm4883> so is it the last 24 hours, or is 17:00 still 5:00 PM?
<therethinker> Yeah
<therethinker> so last 24 hours...
<tgm4883> well the way it's formatted is confusing
<tgm4883> it starts at 00:00 (obviously)
<tgm4883> and that should be midnight central time
<therethinker> ah
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> ah much better
<tgm4883> It was showing me hourly data for evey day of the last 30 days
<therethinker> that's nicer
<tgm4883> so there were 30 1:00's
<tgm4883> now I just have it set for today
<tgm4883> looks like we push roughly 25 iso's an hour
<therethinker> cool
<therethinker> Is that @ 450 a day?
<therethinker> or like 400?
<tgm4883> well thats just today
<tgm4883> we push over 300 a day usually
<tgm4883> but today and yesterday will be over 450/day
<therethinker> wow
<therethinker> that's odd
<tgm4883> nah, beta release will do that
<tgm4883> wait till final
<therethinker> :p
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-05
<superm1> laga, here?
<tgm4883> superm1!!!
<superm1>  tgm4883, !
<tgm4883> :( I have no upside down !
<tgm4883> I hope you have a speech prepared
<superm1> well you can copy and paste mine
<superm1> and use it in the future?
<superm1> why ?
<tgm4883> we're calling a press conference because today is now the day we have had the most visitors at mythbuntu.org
<superm1> haha
<tgm4883> iso's are soon to follow
<superm1> i haven't logged into analytics for a few hours
<tgm4883> throwing out the anonmilies, we push around 30 ISO's an hour
<superm1> interesting and 80 percent new visits too
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> we have a lot of china visits recently
<superm1> so i see, out of bejing and shanghai
<tgm4883> 247 today, second behind the US and France
<tgm4883> Daviey, Laga, how are you going to let France beat you?
<superm1> hm a referal from quebecos.com
<tgm4883> superm1, Daviey wanted to put the torrents on our server and count that too
<superm1> is where we got a lot of people
<tgm4883> yes, that and cnbeta
<tgm4883> or is it betacn
<tgm4883> thats the chinese one
<tgm4883> I'm not sure how good of stats we would get from that though, as our torrents have hit a number of other torrent sites
<superm1> well majoridiot's torrent box has seeded 2100% of the i386 torrent and 800% of the amd64 torrent
<superm1> wheatever that means
<superm1> or whatever even
<tgm4883> nice
<hansoffate|work> wow
<tgm4883> that probably means 21 i386 isos and 8 amd64 isos
<MitoTranin> superm1: that just means that you've uploaded 2100% of what you downloaded
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, well, 2100% of the size of the torrent
<tgm4883> cause you don't have to download the torrent via bittorrent
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: well... yeah
<superm1> yeah it was wget'ed from uk.cdimages.mythbuntu.org
<superm1> 11 MB/s download
<therethinker> Wiw
<tgm4883> superm1, did you get my latest forward regarding the mirror?
<therethinker> s/Wiw/Wow...
<superm1> tgm4883, yeah but i've been working on hw all night
<superm1> so haven't responded to much
<tgm4883> thats cool, just wanted to make sure you got it
<tgm4883> also, foxbuntu's mirror was never taken out of rotation
<tgm4883> he is us-il right?
<superm1> he's supposed to still be in
<superm1> he fixed things
<MitoTranin> it's not fixed
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> still broke
<superm1> wha?
<pdragon> hmm... still gettin the tracker error 3 even with a linuxtracker account. oh well
<tgm4883> I was doing a test of the script and it was still broken when it came to him
<superm1> ha
<superm1> you're right
<superm1> way to go foxbuntu
<superm1> there he should be taken out now
<tgm4883> ok
<laga> re
<laga> superm1: pong
<superm1> tgm4883, after you're done with the rest of the h.u.c pages, would you want to handle some more info at http://www.mythbuntu.org/about ?
<superm1>  laga, !
<tgm4883> sure what info?
<superm1> tgm4883, something more substantial.
<tgm4883> yea I can do that
<superm1> Perhaps refer a little about what the underlying projects are
<superm1> about myth
<superm1> about xfce
<tgm4883> I'll make it sweet
<superm1> and some neat side screenshots
<tgm4883> and it will find it's way to wikipedia too :)
<superm1> yeah that's what i was thinking :)
<superm1> once its here, its a copy and paste to wikipedia
<tgm4883> btw, we need to update that picture on there
<superm1> yeah we do
<superm1> laga, i saw you pushed a few more updates for mcc
<laga> superm1: whats up?
<laga> yes
<tgm4883> i was going to update it, but stopped when I starting reading about licensing and such for pictures
<superm1> laga, i was going to ask why you have a sep check box for "Enable experimental options"
<superm1> why not just have a title, "Experimental Options"
<laga> to make it harder for people to break stuff
<superm1> haha.
<superm1> click here, and *then* you can break stuff
<laga> heh
<laga> i'd look better if the following options were intended, though.
<superm1> well it still has parser errors fyi
<superm1>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/MythbuntuControlCentre/core.py", line 1275, in on_enable_experimental_options_toggled
<superm1>     if self.config.get("mythbuntu","mysql_tweaks_enabled") == "True":
<superm1>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/ConfigParser.py", line 520, in get
<superm1>     raise NoOptionError(option, section)
<superm1> ConfigParser.NoOptionError: No option 'mysql_tweaks_enabled' in section: 'mythbuntu'
<laga> btw, i'm gonna add tooltips to those options and add a text telling the user to move their mouse over the option to view it
<superm1> Traceback (most recent call last):
<laga> oh.
<laga> thanks.
<superm1> and nicely enough apport comes and tells you that there is a crash report and all
<laga> yes
<laga> which is totally annoying.
<laga> but oh well
<laga> heh
<superm1> well but it will be incredibly useful
<superm1> for finding $stuff that needs idiot proofing
<superm1> someone can screw something up, and then send us backtraces
<laga> those bugs reports are usually set as private. i reported a crash in npviewer.bin (flash related stuff) and it got marked as a duplicate.
<laga> got the following email:
<superm1> well as long as your bug contact on the package
<superm1> you still get them
<laga> "Well, I can not verify if this bug is a duplicate or not since the other bug is marked private and therefore I HAVE NO ACCESS TO IT!
<laga> THIS IS A PUBLIC BUG!
<laga> Either change the duplicate to the other bug or make it PUBLIC!!!"
<laga> some people are just lovely
<superm1> its a genuine safety concern though
<laga> superm1: i know, i'm not complaining about workflow or priavcy right now, i'm complaining about idiocy ;)
<therethinker> Do you want me to do the tooltips?
<laga> therethinker: do you know what to put in there? :)
<therethinker> Er...
<therethinker> Guessing is always fun :P
<laga> heh
<laga> "dude, don't ever do this. it's gonna break"
<laga> :)
<therethinker> Also, is there something wrong with my glade or .glade's?
<therethinker> All the tabs are just dummy windows...
<laga> therethinker: adding the tooltips is not hard, it's just one click away in glade-3 so i'm just gonna do it myself. i can show youhow to do it if you're interesting in the general procedure
<superm1> therethinker, double click the "dummy_window"
<laga> therethinker: that's normal
<superm1> and you will see it
<laga> superm1 was too lazy to name them properly
<superm1> no they are really dummy_window's
<therethinker> :P
<superm1> the way they work
<superm1> it never uses the top level of them
<laga> excuses.
<laga> ;)
<therethinker> They're named after their creator?
<laga> rotfl
<superm1> its very similar to what i implemented in ubiquity upstream
<superm1> lol
<superm1> okay now.....
<therethinker> And they describe who can't open them (moi)
<laga> so, i impressed the girlfriend when i claimed i can stream a DVD from my normal computer to the bedroom frontend (which doesnt have a DVD drive).
<superm1> therethinker, did you end up investigating mythpython and ubiquity's partitioner?
<laga> except that VLC didn't really like the DVD.
* laga needs to stop upgrading stuff because something will _always_ break
<therethinker2> I was looking into the partitioner
<superm1> vlc has been unstable for me lately on gutsy
<therethinker2> but I couldn't find where to edit the recipies
<therethinker2> But I made a recipie
<therethinker2> Even though I cant spell "recipe" for my life
<superm1> yeah i dont know about that stuff at all
<therethinker2> Ah
<therethinker2> I hunted around in the trunk, and they'res nothing. From what I understand, I think it installs the partitioner... so we'll need to investigate
<therethinker2> we'll = me
<laga> for some reason, mythplugins haven't been built for feisty lately. blah.
<superm1> laga, remind me what else you wanted to put in that last mythtv upload
<superm1> translations
<superm1> and that was it?
<therethinker2> laga: did you say you'd show me how that's done? I'd like to know ;-)
<therethinker2> when you get time
<sslashes> is there a jumpoint key to get to "Watch Recordings"?
<superm1> sslashes, you can set one
<superm1> in mythcontrols
<laga> so, to sum up: start bedroom frontend. find out that you're running the broken kernel you thought you'd downgraded. find out that your backend has already shutdown again. find out that mythvideo won't work. find out that vlc will only stream the DVD menu after you've manually fired up mplayer.
<laga> thank god for hardware dvd players.
<laga> therethinker2: yes
<laga> therethinker2: wait a second
<sslashes> superm1: mythcontrols?  is that the same as adding jumpoints in the jumpoints table in mythconverg?
<superm1> sslashes, probably.  but it has a very nice frontend
<superm1> its a full out myth plugin
<sslashes> superm1: ok, thanks
<therethinker> feel free to just call me trt or something while we're actively discussing, I look when its not directed @ me, so I'll still see it
<laga> therethinker2: open glade-3, load tab_advanced.glade for example, double-click dummy_window, click on one of the checkboxes, select "common" on the right, select "has tooltip" and enter stuff in "tooltip markup" and "tooltip text"
<laga> therethinker2: i type "th" and hit TAB; even shorter :P
<sslashes> superm1: ok, i installed the plugun and, after looking through the list, there is nothing that suhects the "my recordings" option
<superm1> sslashes, jumpoints->previously recorded
<superm1> ?
<superm1> or maybe TV Recording Playback
<therethinker2> see it
<tgm4883> yes therethinker much shorter
<sslashes> here is a "Previously Recorded" option, but that shows everything recorded in the past, even items deleted - i want to get to Media Library > Watch Recordings
<tgm4883> i learned about that last week
<tgm4883> superm1, therethinker therethinker2 laga Daviey tgm4883 :)
<tgm4883> hehe
<therethinker2> :P
<therethinker2> tgm4883: cool
<tgm4883> you guys are going to regret showing me that
<therethinker2> I never new about that, laga
<laga> i already regret knowing you. no worries.
<superm1> i still cant believe you always typed everyone's full names
<therethinker2> me?
<sslashes> superm1: t
<tgm4883> me
<laga> no, tgm4883
<laga> of course
<laga> ;)
* pdragon feels the love around here
<therethinker2> Naw, I used 3rd button c/ping
<sslashes> superm1: TV Recording Playback was it - thanks
<tgm4883> thats ok, laga still hasn't answered my last question
<superm1> cool np sslashes
<tgm4883> how can you let france beat germany?
<tgm4883> just seems wrong
<laga> where?
<laga> in WWII?
<tgm4883> heh, thats funny
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> in visits to mythbuntu.org today
<therethinker> :P
<laga> probably their IPTV stuff
<laga> :P
<tgm4883> France beat anybody in a way.  Your funny laga.  i'm going to have to remember that
<tgm4883> s/way/war
<therethinker> you mean s/anybody/nobody?
<pdragon> s/a/any
<therethinker> France beat nobody in any war.
<therethinker> That's the current revision
* tgm4883 suddenly remembers the french blog of mythbuntu beta today and changes the topic
<therethinker> I'm going to branch it, and make it "France has never won a war"
<pdragon> i was going with France beat anybody in any way and going with the whole sarcasim that was in that statment
<tgm4883> so
<tgm4883> how is the weather
<therethinker> yes
<laga> i live close to the french border, btw
* superm1 reminds everyone of /t
<therethinker> weatherly
<tgm4883> laga, you mean future germany
* tgm4883 stops now
<laga> :/
<tgm4883> my GF is german sorta but not really
* therethinker knows that tgm4883 will make another crack in the next 10 of his messages
<therethinker> How's life, tgm4883?
* tgm4883 smacks therethinker as he eats his freedom fries
<therethinker> No more freedom toast for you mister!
<tgm4883> oh this somehow needs to disappear from the logs :(
<superm1> laga, u didn't answer my question.
<tgm4883> arg, im tired of doing math
<therethinker> Math = fun
<therethinker> Damn, messed up my math again
<therethinker> Its suppost to be Math =/= fun... but I'm not good so I messed up
<therethinker> s/=/=/!=
<laga> superm1: sorry. translations and a bit fat warning not to mess with anything in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt inside that file maybe
<tgm4883> :( it should be Halo 3 time :(
* therethinker doesn't understand Halo 3 hype
<therethinker> laga: Good plan
<superm1> laga, i'm going to be very busy this upcoming week, so i'll try to pull that stuff tomorrow then
<laga> superm1: i'll try to have translations merged by the time you get up.
<laga> superm1: into the fixes branch that is
<superm1> laga, okay cool
<superm1> laga, you pulling them from rosetta then?
<laga> superm1: yes
<tgm4883> We have now pushed more ISO's than any other recorded day for Mythbuntu.org
* pdragon cheers
<superm1> i have a feeling we pushed more during alpha1
<laga> superm1: btw, remember when i wanted to setup a dyndns service for mythweb.de? maybe i'm gonna transfer the domain to the yi.org guy.
<superm1> yi.org?
<laga> http://www.yi.org
<laga> he's an "avid mythtv user" himself :)
<superm1> ah neat
<tgm4883> superm1, probably, but that wasn't recorded
<superm1> i have mythweb.homeip.net :)
<superm1> or had it at some point
<superm1> i haven't updated it for a while
<superm1> or had to use it
* laga wants another pizza like the one he had for dinner
<superm1> yeah that expired
<superm1> shame
<superm1> i had that for a long time
<laga> shame on you! :)
<superm1> i also used to have mythweb.d2g.com
<superm1> man i should stay on top of these things
<laga> yes
<laga> they're really important for your future
<laga> nothing's gonna get you the chicks like a nice dynamic dns host name
<superm1> wouldn't that be gret
<superm1> great even
<laga> it was disgusting how those hot teenage cam whores stalked me after i registered mythweb.de
<laga> so, right. the weather.
* superm1 gets back to his homework for the evening.
<superm1> cu in the mornin
<laga> yes, bye
<therethinker> so
<laga> therethinker: so, still looking for work?
<laga> heh
<therethinker> yeah
<laga> ohy
<laga> that's great
<therethinker> I'm not desparate though :P
<laga> heh
<laga> well, what'd tickle your fancy?
<therethinker> Something in Glade, maybe
<therethinker> I'd like to play around with that
<laga> alright
<therethinker> otherwise, just Python stuff
<laga> yeah, i think i got something for you.
<therethinker2> great
<laga> in the advanced tab, do you see the mysql repair/optimization check box? i#d like to add a button which executes said script automagically.
<therethinker2> k
<laga> if you don't like that, i have some other (more boring) ideas for you :)
<therethinker2> :P
<laga> so, do you know how you'd go about doing that?
<therethinker> I'd add the button, then make a signal to call the script?
<laga> yeah
<laga> look at terminal_button to see how it's done for example
<therethinker> that's exactly what I was doing :P
<laga> after you enter the name of the handler in the signals screen, hit enter. otherwise it's possible it won't get saved
<laga> heh
<laga> good boy :)
<therethinker> *woof*
<laga> you probably want to grey out that button you're gonna add if mythtv-backend is not installed.
<therethinker> okay
<therethinker> Thanks for the help
<therethinker> The greying out/running script is in the python file, right?
<laga> the script that does the mysql optimization is called /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/optimize_mythdb.pl
<laga> greying out happens in core.py, aye
<laga> use set_sensitive(False)
<laga> right place to add that is in find_case_for_change or whatever that function is called
<therethinker> Ah
<therethinker> thanks
<therethinker2> Let me make sure I understand this code
<laga> it'd be cool if you'd background m-c-c and fire up a terminal which runs the optimize_mythdb script
<therethinker2> I should have the mysql blacked out by default
<therethinker2> and then if mythbackend is installed, it will ungrey it
<laga> yes, the new button you'll be adding.
<laga> yes.
<therethinker2> whats your function that loads the terminal
<laga> look at how nvidia-settings and friends are started
<therethinker2> they all are just launch_app
<therethinker2> and just use os.system(...)
<laga> check what launch_app does?
<therethinker2> Yeah, thats all it does
<therethinker2> it figures out what button it was
<therethinker2> then just does os.system('command')
<laga> yeah, just add your widget name in there then
<therethinker2> I did :p
<therethinker2> I was looking where to grey it out
<laga> :)
<therethinker2> and just found it
<laga> oh
<laga> o_O
<therethinker2> what?
<therethinker2> Am I lightnin' fasht?
<laga> heh, nothing ;)
<laga> yes
<therethinker2> (or sllow)
<laga> yep, fast
<laga> it took me a long time to figure out mcc
<therethinker2> :P
<therethinker2> Ctrl+F = good
<laga> god, it's great how you can still crave cigarettes almost one year after quitting. blah
<laga> ah, are you using kate?
<therethinker2> Nope
<therethinker2> Gedit
<therethinker2> I love gedit
<therethinker2> although the 1024x786 px VM is very annoying :P I'm used to 2560x1024 :P
<laga> :P
<laga> ok, just fixed my local build system for the trunk packages,
<laga> blah.
<therethinker2> Okay, i think I got it
<therethinker2> I'm compiling right now
<therethinker2> Okay
<therethinker2> Well, I don't have backend on this VM
<therethinker2> so I can't test...
<therethinker2> and this is my only Gutsy VM/box
<laga> comment it out :P
<therethinker2> I'll just install backend
<therethinker2> I know that if I do that, that will be the part that won't work :P
<laga> heh
<therethinker2> Yep, doesn't work :P
<therethinker2> I should be using visible for active, right?
<laga> visible for active?
<laga> make sense? :)
<therethinker2> :p
<therethinker2> Hmm... I guess active is something that cant be set from Glade...
<laga> what does "active" mean in your part of the glade world? :)
<therethinker2> :P
<therethinker2> Apparently, that was only for checkboxes
<therethinker2> active, is like greyed out or now
<laga> do you mean set_sensitive?
<therethinker2> s/now/not
<therethinker2> Yeah, just figured that out :P
<therethinker2> never ever ever learn anything from me :p
<therethinker2> at least for a month, once I learn more about it
<laga> i need to put away the rack pipe. i've definitely fucked up my build system which used to be working. where are my cusotimizations gone? :/
<laga> heh
<therethinker2> hmm
<therethinker2> hello
<therethinker2> okay, this is annoying me
<therethinker2> I commented out the line that disables it
<therethinker2> and it still is disabled
<laga> "disabled"
<laga> or "greyed out"? :P
<therethinker2> greyed out
<laga> maybe you need to set_sensitive(True) it explicitly
<therethinker2> I do, though
<therethinker2> How long should that thing take?
<therethinker2> Wait, I think i have no data... so it probably went fine
<therethinker2> Okay, I think I got it
<therethinker2> I don't have bzr rights, do I? (I assume not :P), how should I send it to you?
<laga> email or pastebin?
<laga> laga@laga.ath.cx
<laga> ill take a look when i get up, its 3:30 here
<therethinker2> Okay
<therethinker2> sleep well
<laga> phew, just fixed my build stuff
<laga> finally
<therethinker> :p
<therethinker> sent
<therethinker> (zachary.banks0@gmail)
<therethinker> just so when you get a random email, you know
<therethinker> I'm going to go myself
<laga> got it, thanks
<laga> you need to read up on bzr diff :P
<laga> bye
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a way to get times to "snap" to the nearest 5 min block in schedules?  For instance, I have some shows that insist think they are 61 minutes long and some that think they are 59 minutes long.  Is there any way to auto correct this to that it always just knows 59 means 60 and 61 means 60?
<tgm4883_laptop> and the different episodes of the same show will be 61 minutes and 59 minutes, so I can't use the start early and end late functions
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, either there is something wrong with the formatting in mythweather, or I should expect 339 MPH winds tomarrow
<tgm4883_laptop> im hoping its a problem with mythweather :)
<MythbuntuGuest03> hello
<tgm4883_laptop> 1 more hour of stats for today
<foxbuntu> laga, how much do you know about sql?
<foxbuntu> laga, ping
<ubotu> New bug: #149268 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv fails to connect to remote DB on inital boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149268
<Aval0n-> anyone know if there is a place to get mythtv to accept 3 digit numbers?
<directhex|work> did someone want me? scrollback on this machine is tiny
<superm1> whew it's late.
<superm1> maybe?
<superm1> directhex|work, what do you think of making Pearody the default theme for a mythbuntu install off live disk?
<superm1> i'm starting to really like it
<directhex|work> superm1, i've not seen it. got a screenshot?
<superm1> http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Image:Pear-odyTV-wideFinal.jpg
<superm1> only problem is that its widescreen theme
<superm1> so it looks a little squished on 4:3 displays
<directhex|work> how much does the complete-rip-off-from-apple factor concern you, as a distro maintainer?
<superm1> that is the other issue ;)
<superm1> directhex|work, http://imagebin.org/10856
<superm1> that is what it looks like on a 4:3 monitor
<directhex|work> did gutsy suddently become remotely non-shit at doing widescreen in the last few days?
<directhex|work> last i checked, displayconfig-gtk was hopeless at it, and that's supposedly gutsy's gold standard
<superm1> displayconfig-gtk has changed in the last few days yes
<superm1> for better widescreen i dont know
<superm1> well knoppmyth is shipping with the pearody theme as of yesterday
<superm1> in reading this http://lpg.alfy.free.fr/?tag=mythtv
<directhex|work> pearody concerns me. linux should be celebrating its differences, not pretending to be something else
<superm1> directhex|work, you will have to see what troy_s is working on for us
<superm1> it will be certainly quite something else
<directhex|work> it's not brown, is it? ;)
<superm1> no...
<superm1> its quite radical though
<directhex|work> you intrigue me
<superm1> well he doesn't want to go public with it until his next mock up
<superm1> so i won't go into much more beyond that :)
* directhex|work plans on starting a redesign of some software he wrote for work today
* superm1 plans to go to bed
<DaveMorris> having an apple rip of as default isn't good
<directhex|work> i've given up trying to work out what time zone you work to, i'm sure it's got nothing to do with the movement of the sun
<superm1> haha
<superm1> you know i have no idea anymore myself
<DaveMorris> superm1: does a 28hr day
<superm1> sounds about right
<DaveMorris> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Image:Abstract.jpg is nice
<directhex|work> urgh @ juski throwing the toys out of the pram again
<superm1> DaveMorris, that has been broke for some time afaik
<DaveMorris> :(
<DaveMorris> I use http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Image:Iulius.png at hmome
<directhex|work> iulius is horrid though!
<superm1> i use juski's blootube on my tv
<superm1> well blootube-wide
<superm1> at least
<superm1> its almost 1100 in germany, shouldn't laga be up soon?
* superm1 is proud of using intlclock now to be able to figure out what time it is everywhere else with ease :)
<directhex|work> superm1, except juski has deleted all his themes. again. and even gone the extra mile & erased them from the mythtv wiki
<superm1> wtf?
<superm1> they're not even in svn.mythtv.org
<DaveMorris> they should be
<superm1> directhex|work, http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/browser/trunk/themes
<superm1> yeah they're right there
<DaveMorris> but you'll need to know the revison
<superm1> well i'm gonna head to bed for a few minutes.  laga i think i pulled the rosetta stuff right, pull the new -fixes branch from bzr and see if you think so too
<superm1> add anythign else you want added in, and i'm gonna push first thing tomorrow morning
<superm1> er um today morning
<Daviey> superm1: what time is it where i am?
<Daviey> directhex|work: did you read why he rm'd it all?
<directhex|work> Daviey, beyond the usual bipolar behaviour?
<Daviey> pmsl
<Daviey> no.. wait 1
<Daviey> He's 'angry with the world'
<directhex|work> the usual bipolar behaviour.
<Daviey> he'll change his mind next week
<Daviey> he *always* does this
<Daviey> It's up and down like a yoyo
<frink_> hey
<frink_> hey Daviey
<directhex|work> Daviey, you mean.... going from one extreme to another?
<Daviey> frink_: o/
<Daviey> directhex|work: I mean, next week his site and theme will be back.. i'll wager money on it
<directhex|work> Daviey, i'm not taking a bet i'll lose!
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> Anyway.. i need to go.. be back this evening. tata all
<frink_> I really need another me to work whilst I go to college.
<therethinker> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<frink_> !money
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about money - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<frink_> !life
<ubotu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<frink_> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<frink_> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<frink_> lol
<therethinker> Don't you just love ubotu?
<frink_> yup
<DaveMorris> !everything
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<therethinker> !nothing
<frink_> !nothing
<ubotu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<frink_> therethinker: great minds!
<therethinker> :p
<therethinker> !poking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaveMorris> !superm1:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about superm1: - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaveMorris> !dr who
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dr who - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<therethinker> I'm surprised at that
<therethinker> superm1:
<ubotu> New bug: #149370 in mythvideo (multiverse) "mythvideo can't find video files on local hard disk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149370
<therethinker> How lovely
<frink_> !Pnumatology
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pnumatology - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<therethinker> !!
<therethinker> !anything. I should really try getting out more, I guess. But whatever you do, don't
<laga> re
<therethinker> Hello, I wasn't messing up the bot, at all
<laga> no, never
<therethinker> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<therethinker> that's funny :P
<laga> ;)
<laga> you're up early
<laga> and i'm up late, fsck
<therethinker> Only for a bit
<therethinker> As in, bye now :P
<laga> :P
<therethinker> Bye now
<laga> looks like we've already had 1101 downloads
<frink_> nice
* frink_ looks at the graph and sees some nice peaks
<laga> bah, security.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com seem to have trouble here
<directhex|work> yes, they do
<laga> craptastic!
<laga> for fuck's sake, why does stuff stop working whenever i need it?
<laga> so, feisty + ubuntu-mythtv-frontend + iulius as theme results in a 47M memory footprint on my bedroom frontend. i don't think i'm gonna try gutsy  + xfce :/
<frink_> !your mum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your mum - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<frink_> !laga's sex life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laga's sex life - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* laga slaps frink_ 
<pdragon> yep... i can't even run an apt-get update
<laga> lirc-generator and vlc don#t work together properly here. hum.
<laga> will file a bug later
<Maybelline> Anyone else having trouble with a dist-upgrade? My libmyth, myth-backend-master, etc all get "Hash Sum Mismatch" errors.
<laga> yes
<pdragon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/148957   yup. change your repository
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148957 in mythbuntu "Apt repositories giving hash errors" [Undecided,Triaged] 
<pdragon> although, the archive.ubuntu.com ones seem to be having problems as well, right now
<Maybelline> Yeah, I'm getting that problem, too, but only this past hour.  This Hash Sum Mismatch has gone on for a few days now.  Thanks for the Launchpad report.
<laga> superm1: sorry, i didnt have time to merge the translations.
<laga> superm1: i need tor un now, i'll try to get it done ASAP
<tgm4883> frink_ you still around?
<pdragon> ROFL!!   http://www.xkcd.com/325/
<MitoTranin> nice...
<MitoTranin> I went back a few and found this one, also quite nice :)  http://www.xkcd.com/323/
<pdragon> have this one on my wall  http://xkcd.com/303/
<MitoTranin> lol.... I like that one :)
<MitoTranin> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<MitoTranin> bah, it actually knew that one
<MitoTranin> figured it might
<frink_> tgm4883: Hey there
<frink_> I am around..
<tgm4883> hey did anyone talk to you about setting up rsync?
<frink_> nope
<tgm4883> sweet, hey frink_ can we setup rsync on your server
<frink_> of course
<tgm4883> sweet again
<frink_> heh
<frink_> no prob
<MitoTranin> are we talking about rsyncing the mirrors?
<tgm4883> we have a new mirror, but we need to rsync and we figure your server is the best for that
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, yes, well, setting up rsync
<MitoTranin> I don't see why we don't have all the mirrors duplicate via rsync
<MitoTranin> that way you update any mirror, and they all get updated automatically
<frink_> ok cool
<frink_> MitoTranin: could be dangerous if one gets compromised
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, right, once we get rsync setup, it will probably be done that way
<tgm4883> also a good point
<MitoTranin> frink_: yeah, well... that's why you have backups :)
<MitoTranin> but yeah, I guess it would be good to do svn or something
<tgm4883> and as long as your's doesn't get comprimised then it's still only 1 server right?
<MitoTranin> and if needed mine can use rsync
<bendailey> I am cheap and I only have ftp/cpanel access to my mirrors
<MitoTranin> has anyone with a higher speed tested my cap?  I can download from it at my highest speed that I can download...
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, what mirror?
<MitoTranin> us-ca2
<tgm4883> it's started at 3000, now im down around 800kb/s
<tgm4883> 700 - 800
<MitoTranin> my cap is 600
<tgm4883> interesting
<tgm4883> us-ca2
<MitoTranin> should I say... my downloading cap at home is 600
<MitoTranin> so I couldn't test any faster than that
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> now im back up around 1000 again
<tgm4883> so somewhere in there i'd say
<MitoTranin> I'm cheap too, so it's a shared hosting service
<tgm4883> im also updating right now
<MitoTranin> could be changing due to other users on other vhosts
<MitoTranin> not bad though :)
<foxbuntu> laga, you around?
<frank81> something is wrong with the lirc config file for the Hauppauge remote
<MitoTranin> what's wrong with it?
<MitoTranin> (I probably won't be able to help... but someone else might...)
<frank81> Right now, the back/exit button doesn't do anything and the power button is doing doing the 'back' action
<MitoTranin> nice...  there is a screen where you can edit the commands, but I don't remember where it is
<frank81> MitoTranin: I see Power button is set to Escape in lircrc
<frank81> MitoTranin: I guess someone muast have changed that
<foxbuntu> frank81, which remote?
<foxbuntu> (I wrote the library that configs the remotes)
* DaveMorris has his ati remote wonder setup like that
<DaveMorris> out of choice I might add
<frank81> foxbuntu: It's the Hauppauge remote that comes with a PVR-150. The remote works but the behaviour changed. I need to push Power to go back in the menus because Power is mapped to Escape3
<frank81> Escape*
<foxbuntu> right
<foxbuntu> I think I have the same remote
<foxbuntu> the RC6 right?
<frank81> foxbuntu: it used to be the Back/Exit button that did that
<foxbuntu> perhaps I have a different one..when did this change?
<frank81> foxbuntu: I don't see RC6 written anywhere
<foxbuntu> on the back of the remote?
<foxbuntu> is it the mceusb/mceusb2 module?
<camelreef> hello everyone
<frank81> foxbuntu: under the battery cover I see A415   and    OH/S 1-4
<foxbuntu> idk what that is...are you using the mceusb/mceusb module?
<foxbuntu> do this quikc
<frank81> foxbuntu: nope
<foxbuntu> nano /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<foxbuntu> it will tell you what remote config you are using
<foxbuntu> laga, ping
<frank81> foxbuntu: well there are configs for several Hauppauge cards in that file
<foxbuntu> what does it say?
<foxbuntu> I can find it off of some remotes in there
<frank81> foxbuntu: how can I know which one it's using?
<foxbuntu> the way our config works it doesnt care which one it is
<foxbuntu> just give me the names
<foxbuntu> 1 or 2 of them
<frank81> name  Hauppauge   name  hauppauge_pvr
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> I could you file a bug with that so I can build a fix for it later?
<frank81> foxbuntu: ok
<foxbuntu> thats could you*
<foxbuntu> sorry had typed an I in there
<frank81> foxbuntu: np
<superm1> laga, no update? Tree is up to date at revision 24.
<foxbuntu> superm1, I have issues :)
<foxbuntu> the mcc just crashes everytime on me now
<foxbuntu> (even rolling back to the code from launchpad)
<superm1> foxbuntu, that means that laga's code still is broke
<superm1> roll back to the one in gutsy
<foxbuntu> no install candidate?
<foxbuntu> what is the ppa link
<foxbuntu> ?
<superm1> its *in* gutsy
<superm1> in the normal archive
<foxbuntu> well I got that error from apt-get install mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1> what error?
<foxbuntu> no install cand.
<superm1> open up synaptic
<superm1> click on the local section
<superm1> find mythbuntu control centre
<superm1> hit ctrl e
<superm1> and pick the one in guts
<superm1> gutsy
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> superm1, i am a little confused...how does the main glade open the tabs, i dont see where it calls it up
<superm1> foxbuntu, the main glade includes subtabs
<superm1> which are other glade files
<foxbuntu> I saw that
<foxbuntu> but where in the mythbuntu_c_c.glade does it in clude those to open the subtab?
<foxbuntu> I figured out how to add the button
<foxbuntu> and I created tab_mythtv_recordings_mgr.glade
<foxbuntu> but the button does nothign
<foxbuntu> nothing*
<superm1> um i thought your changes were better suited under an existing tab
<superm1> like how laga's were going?
<superm1> do you have enough things to justify an entire new tab?
<foxbuntu> well there isnt enough space left over in Laga's tab
<foxbuntu> and its really a different operation too
<superm1> there isn't enough space?
<foxbuntu> yea
<superm1> then make a two column table?
<superm1> i mean this is just something that you check a box
<superm1> the problem is that there are two other tabs (that are disabled), and its growing into a rather large list now
<superm1> so i'd like to avoid making too many tabs
<foxbuntu> well its going to have a schedule option and a run now option where they enter the date
<foxbuntu> so they can pick to remove everything before a certian date
<superm1> sure
<foxbuntu> and also set to remove everything older than x # of days
<superm1> okay well if you think it will fit on another tab better fine
<superm1> laga's stuff might be better suited there too then
<superm1> can you bzr branch from the main branch though when you modify things?
<superm1> so that when you bzr commit, there isn't going to be a chance of two people's broken items in there
<superm1> and then we will merge you in after laga fixes his
<foxbuntu> so i just bzr branch with it already down?
<foxbuntu> I already have the code
<superm1> well i would say bzr branch from the main url, and then copy your current (local) changes to the newly made bzr branch
<superm1> and rm the one you have right now
<foxbuntu> k
<superm1> you can then revert laga's bzr commits
<superm1> in your local branch
<superm1> so that you can test only yours
<superm1> and when we are ready to merge them together i'll teach you how to properly do the merge
<foxbuntu> ok sounds good
<foxbuntu> I will do that then
<foxbuntu> how do I revert from the main branch?
<foxbuntu> so I do "bzr branch http..
<foxbuntu> then bzr revet ?
<superm1> you'll have to look at the man page with how to use bzr revert to revert exact revisions
<superm1> you might be able to do it easier with olive-gtk
<superm1> or even doing bzr branch starting at my branch revision
<superm1> you can provide a -r switch i believe
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> I will give that a try
<foxbuntu> I just noticed something about the CC
<foxbuntu> when you first open it...the quit button is grey'd out
<superm1> yeah its normal
<superm1> but that might be worth modifying i guess
<foxbuntu> so...back to this glade thing
<foxbuntu> what tells the main glade which subtab to open?
<superm1> core.py/line 1042-1069
<foxbuntu> ok, I see, and I have to add it to SUBTABS at the top too
<foxbuntu> thanks
<foxbuntu> I think I am getting the hang of how this is built
<foxbuntu> all the more impressive what you did from this end
<foxbuntu> well loff to lunch
<foxbuntu> catch you later
<superm1> cu
<ubotu> New bug: #149510 in mythbuntu-lirc-generator "incorrect mapping of hauppauge pvr-150 Power button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149510
<bareflix> I installed the mythbuntu 7.10 beta yesterday, I'm trying to run updates and getting Has Sum mismatch errors:
<bareflix> Failed to fetch http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mythtv/libmyth-0.20_0.20.2-0ubuntu8_i386.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<bareflix> Failed to fetch http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mythtv/mythtv-backend-master_0.20.2-0ubuntu8_all.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<bareflix> Failed to fetch http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mythtv/mythtv-backend_0.20.2-0ubuntu8_i386.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<superm1> bareflix, switch repositories
<superm1> in Applications-System-Software Sources
<superm1> to a different mirror
<superm1> that one is having troubles
<bareflix> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, i talked t frink_ a little about setting up rsync, but didn't really get into specifics as I was short on time.  He's cool with it, but i didn't really get into when it's going to be setup or if he is going to set it up or if someone else with access needs to
<superm1> okay
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd also like to congradulate everyone, the stats from yesterday are pretty nice
<ElPopo> Hi!
<tgm4883_laptop> hi
<ElPopo> I installed MythTV from repository of Fiesty Faun (7.04)
<ElPopo> There seems to be a problem (several actually) with the database that comes with it
<ElPopo> As far as I can tell, there is about half the table missing...
<ElPopo> Does anybody know WHERE to get the table structure. Ideally the SQL command to create the tables
<superm1> ElPopo, they are created automatically
<superm1> if they weren't for you, then i would recommend doing this
<superm1> sudo apt-get remove --purge mythtv-database mysql-server-5.0 && sudo apt-get install mythtv-database mysql-server-5.0
<superm1> and when it asks you to drop the database, go for it
<ElPopo> Thx I'll try that. The thing is, there were 28 tables IN the database at installation time. But several had missing columns and several other tables were missing entirely.
<ElPopo> I know because I had a bunch of errors printed at the console when I tried to configure the back-end.
<superm1> yeah some people encounter corruption on their first install on feisty
<superm1> we're not particularly sure why
<superm1> but reinstalling it resolves the issue
<superm1> odds are you won't be able to reproduce it
<ElPopo> Thanks!
<tgm4883_laptop> why do i always get assigned the tasks that noone else wants in class?
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone got a good name for a project management company?
<pdragon> trying to think of something witty and failing terribly
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> thats my problem too
<pdragon> looks like official ubuntu archive repositories are working again, but really slow
<therethinker> they were broken?
<pdragon> couldn't connect
<therethinker> hm...
<pdragon> others were having probs this morning, too
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, i just saw problems with the one mirror
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, Business Soultions and Project Management Soultions
<foxbuntu> or BS/PMS :)
<foxbuntu> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> nice
<foxbuntu> you know you like it
<foxbuntu> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> and if we spell it like that, are slogan could be "now with more soul"
<therethinker> :P
<foxbuntu> soul?
<tgm4883_laptop> Soultions
<tgm4883_laptop> as apposed to solutions
<foxbuntu> ah
<pdragon> oh nice. new version of xmltv is in gutsy repository. can use the tv_grab_na_icons now. before 0.5.46 that wouldn't work
<pdragon> was giving me the invalid zip code error
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, you see the final numbers for yesterday?
<superm1> yeah laga wooed me into uploading the new xmltv
<pdragon> when i first started trying mythbuntu, it had 0.5.45. couldn't get xmltv to compile from source so i just gave up
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> very nice
<foxbuntu> huge
<foxbuntu> 2100+
<tgm4883_laptop> visitors?
<foxbuntu> dbl the daily average over the last 3 weeks
<tgm4883_laptop> i thought we only had 1905
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> 2123
<foxbuntu> final number
<foxbuntu> 809 so far today
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, i still see 1905
<tgm4883_laptop> are you looking at the right graph
<foxbuntu> yup
<superm1> pdragon, can you do a little write up explaining how to grab icons with tv_grab_na_icons for the wiki?
<foxbuntu> on the dashboard
<foxbuntu> superm1, thanks alot
<foxbuntu> no digg?
<foxbuntu> you dugg tgm4883
<superm1> huh?
<foxbuntu> and not me?
<superm1> well tgm4883 != foxbuntu
<pdragon> i can try. my first time doing it :)
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm looking in the visitors overview graph
<tgm4883_laptop> which is different than the top graph
<bareflix> I've got the mythtv-themes package installed, but I don't see the neon themes listed, is there another package for them, or do I need to install manually?
<foxbuntu> superm1 == cruel && superm1 != super
<superm1> bareflix, the package only includes the "official" themes
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu visitors graph probably gets rid of dups
<superm1> community themes had licensing troubles
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, oh right
<tgm4883_laptop> our forum is being used nicely :)
<foxbuntu> still
<superm1> you can grab them from http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Theme
<tgm4883_laptop> yea still
<tgm4883_laptop> nice numbers
<tgm4883_laptop> but not quite 2000
<bareflix> ok, thanks.
<foxbuntu> well 2123 with the loyalty
<foxbuntu> 565 downloads yesterday too
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> averages every couple minutes a download
<pdragon> 3.442 share ratio on my torrent
<foxbuntu> picked up some new countries too
<foxbuntu> 121 countries visiting now
<foxbuntu> 3922 cities
<foxbuntu> wow
<foxbuntu> London is our #1 visiting city
<therethinker> I think that's because UK is so dense
<therethinker> population wise
<tgm4883_laptop> my ratio is infinity
<therethinker> at least compared to the US
<therethinker2> Boo!
<bdmurray> superm1: Have you still been seeing unionfs errors?
<foxbuntu> 72.87% of our traffic is new traffic
<tgm4883_laptop> bdmurray, one maybe on the forums
<foxbuntu> which is darn good
<superm1> bdmurray, i haven't generated a daily in a few days
<superm1> bdmurray, but there have been no kernel changes to unionfs
<superm1> anyhow
<superm1> according to http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-gutsy-lum.git;a=summary
<bdmurray> Ben needs some isotesting done and I am looking for testers
<superm1> bdmurray, how soon?
<bdmurray> He has a special iso uploading now
<bdmurray> It should be available in an hour
<superm1> bdmurray, is it supposed to reflect unionfs fixes?
<bdmurray> As I understand it - it has a previous version of unionfs on it.
<bdmurray> So yes.
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, we are almost to 100,000 page views
<superm1> bdmurray, could you point me to where the deb is with the old linux-image is, i'll master a mythbuntu disk with it to test
<pdragon> superm1: do you have the mkiconmap.pl script included somewhere or do i have to download that separately?
<bdmurray> superm1: Maybe you should ask Ben about that directly he has only provided me with a link to an i386 iso
<superm1> pdragon, its changed for -fixes, grab it from svn
<superm1> bdmurray, okay i'll join -kernel and ask him there
<bdmurray> Sounds good.
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, off to lunch.  Email me if you need me
<pdragon> superm1: i'm pretty new to this stuff. is this the right way to be getting it? http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Channel_icons
<superm1> pdragon, that looks right, but i've never grabbed the icons myself
<pdragon> i managed to get the icons. that was my roadblock before and just never got passed it
<pdragon> now i see i need the xml map file, so wasn't sure how to get it
<foxbuntu> superm1, I think I am going to build a new backend server for my house, I believe we have out grown the current one's use
<foxbuntu> superm1, is there any good way of migrating the DB other than just moving the data by hand?
<superm1> migrating?
<superm1> move the hard drive to new box
<superm1> done.
<superm1> ?
<therethinker> Why don't you just export/import?
<therethinker> Its like 1 file... not that hard
<foxbuntu> eh
<foxbuntu> i suppose
<therethinker> I've done it over PHPMyAdmin -- much easier ;-)
<foxbuntu> but I will have to carry a certian amount of recordings too
<therethinker> Ah\
<therethinker> I'd just do the HD thing then
<foxbuntu> well I am going to an actual server platform though
<foxbuntu> RAID
<foxbuntu> and such
<foxbuntu> guess I could build and LVM volume for the O/S and Raid for the Data
<foxbuntu> My Raid volume on the new box is going to be 1.25TB
<foxbuntu> 4 Tuners
<foxbuntu> 4GB of Ram
<foxbuntu> 6200+ X62 AMD AM2
<foxbuntu> 6200+ X64 AMD AM2
* foxbuntu drools thinking about it
* foxbuntu is also writing it off on taxes as product research!
<Aval0n-> guys does the feisty proposed mythtv packages include the -fixes
<Aval0n-> ?
<superm1> Aval0n-, they are in -updates now
<Aval0n-> nice.
<superm1> Aval0n-, and they are from -fixes yes
<Aval0n-> excellent
<Aval0n-> thank you.
<pdragon> superm1: I'm getting "Can't locate MythTV.pm in @INC" when i try and run the script
<camelreef> foxbuntu, my machine trumps your machine ;o)
<camelreef> except on disk capacity
<camelreef> but the 4 disks  have are 15K SAS in RAID 1+0
<foxbuntu> camelreef, very nice
<foxbuntu> hotswap then
<foxbuntu> ?
<pdragon> superm1: that page said the MythTV Perl bindings had to be installed during compile. is that the problem?
<camelreef> internal disks
<camelreef> its a Dell Precision 690 workstation
<Aval0n-> is mythtv stable for everyone else here?
<camelreef> but 16GB quad-channel FB RAM
<Aval0n-> I've had the backened just crash without reason or error several times
<camelreef> and 2x Xeon quads
<Aval0n-> and the FE just say, couldn't display video and crash to main menu
<camelreef> Aval0n-, mine has been stable lately, but I've had the backend segfault all by itself
<gbee> Aval0n-: not a firewire recorder by any chance?
<Aval0n-> eek
<Aval0n-> that sucks
<Aval0n-> gbee, no sir
<Aval0n-> just analog cable and QAM with kworld card
<superm1> pdragon, that is a problem
<superm1> because we dont build with perl bindings afaik
<camelreef> I suspect my DVB-T card is giving crap to the backend and crashes it
<gbee> hmm, no idea then without a backtrace, shouldn't the apport stuff automatically generate one?
<pdragon> k. looks like that script won't work then. i've got the channel icons. there a way to add them manually or another way to general the xml map file?
<Aval0n-> when I switch from analog cable to my kworld tuner it has like a 7 second lag before it even starts to try and tune the channel.
<Aval0n-> is that normal?
<Aval0n-> i run a 3.4ghz p4 HT, 1gb RAM
<Aval0n-> nvidia 7300gs w/hdmi
<superm1> pdragon, like i said i haven't worked with the icons at all.  you might need to poke #mythtv-users if no one else in here has either
<pdragon> ok
<Aval0n-> superm1: is there a place you can d/l a master set of icons?
<Aval0n-> that you have sen.
<Aval0n-> seen*
<superm1> Aval0n-, haven't done anything with icons as previously said :)
<Aval0n-> ahh
<Aval0n-> ok
<Aval0n-> :)
<superm1> gbee, Aval0n- something about backtraces?
<superm1> what's happening, i haven't followed your discussion
<pdragon> Aval0n-: I found this site http://www.lyngsat-logo.com/
<Aval0n-> thanks pdragon
<pdragon> not sure if it can do that, but it's got tons of channel icons
<camelreef> pdragon, I have made my own icon DB and entered all manually in the DB, using phpmyadmin
<laga> superm1: no update, sorry. i'll get the translations merged ASAP, but i have to figure out how to do that first so i'll do it tomorrow
<Aval0n-> I just get random seg faults from the backened
<Aval0n-> with no error log superm1
<Aval0n-> that is what I was tellin gbee
<camelreef> pdragon, what country do you need ?
<superm1> laga, which translations need to be merged?
<psilocyde> Can anyone tell me if the Haupauge WinTV-PVR-USB2 MCE is supported in Myth?
<Aval0n-> psilocyde: it's supported my lirc
<superm1> Aval0n-, apport should catch the seg faults
<Aval0n-> superm1 and I use one
<pdragon> i've got the icons. i just installed xmltv and ran tv_grab_na_icons
<superm1> Aval0n-, you have apport running right?
<Aval0n-> probably not
<Aval0n-> cause I havn't heard of it before
<superm1> Aval0n-, is this a mythbuntu install?
<laga> foxbuntu: whats up
<superm1> Aval0n-, or a feisty or edgy?
<Aval0n-> superm1 no it's not
<laga> superm1: mythplugins and mythtv
<psilocyde> This is all verry new to me.
<Aval0n-> feisty
<superm1> Aval0n-, then its probably not installed by default.  install apport
<psilocyde> Lirc is what?
<psilocyde> sorry
<superm1> and make sure the service is running
<pdragon> camelreef: just need to get them installed now :)
<superm1> it will catch your crashes
<laga> superm1: and mcc, but i dont know if you're gonna push that to the archives this weekend
<Aval0n-> okie tay stand by
<superm1>  and generate backtraces that you can submit as bug reports
<foxbuntu> laga, sorry gotta run, but its about mcc, I am working on a new feature now too, fill you in more later
<superm1> laga, i merged translations from rosetta
<laga> bah :)
<superm1> laga, last night
<superm1> is that what you were talking about?
<camelreef> pdragin, install phpmyadmin and do it by hand, it not worse than a spreadsheet
<psilocyde> NM ill look it up
<Aval0n-> apport already isntalled
<pdragon> where do they go in the database? i haven't yet peeked at that :)
<superm1> Aval0n-, make sure the service is running
<superm1> check your process lists
<Aval0n-> I don't return anything back with a grep for apport
<superm1> sudo /etc/init.d/apport start ?
<Aval0n-> it says ok
<Aval0n-> I guess it started then
<Aval0n-> still can't grep it though
<superm1> is this a feisty standalone
<superm1> or regular feisty?
<Aval0n-> regular feisty
<superm1> like is there a desktop role installed
<laga> superm1: oh.
<laga> superm1: yes, i was talking about the rosetta stuff
<Aval0n-> I use openbox for the mythtv
<camelreef> pdragon, mythconverg DB, channel table, icon column, enter the path/filename
<superm1> yeah that's done laga
<superm1> anything more that needs to be done?
<laga> superm1: cool.
<pdragon> superm1: just curious... any reason you don't compile with perl bindings? might be able to make an icon install wizard using that script
<superm1> Aval0n-, check /var/crash
<laga> superm1: i was gonna add a big warning into mysql.txt that people shouldn hand-edit it.
<superm1> pdragon, i'm going to experiment with a build with it quickly
<Aval0n-> ahh
<superm1> the problem is that it would need another binary package i'd think
<laga> pdragon: i didnt know there are perl bindings in0.20
<Aval0n-> i see mythbackend in there
<superm1> or need to ship within an existing
<laga> i have perl bindings in trunk.
<Aval0n-> it's giberish whenI open it though
<superm1> where do perl bindings fit best then, mythtv-common?
<superm1> or mythtv-backend?
<Aval0n-> 22 megs for my myth backend crash log superm1
<Aval0n-> he
<Aval0n-> h
<superm1> Aval0n-, okay so in normal feisty desktop, gutsy desktop, and mythbuntu there is an automatic way to submit it
<superm1> let me see what the manual method is
<Aval0n-> this is normal feisty
<Aval0n-> I d/led the iso and installed
<superm1> try this: /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk,
<Aval0n-> then install mythtv
<superm1> /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk
<superm1> that should process it
<Aval0n-> core dumped
<Aval0n-> seg fault
<superm1> are you doing this via ssh?
<Aval0n-> yep
<superm1> you need to X forward
<superm1> ssh user@machine -X
<Aval0n-> still seg faulted
<superm1> Aval0n-, do it then with
<superm1> ssh user@machine -X -Y
<superm1> and the machine you're on has X installed right?
<Aval0n-> lol
<Aval0n-> it's vista
<superm1> okay well you need a machine with X on it to forward an X app
<Aval0n-> probably the problem then eh
<Aval0n-> haha
<Aval0n-> my fault
* camelreef asks for kick perms ;o)
<superm1> you either need cygwin/x
<camelreef> please ?
<camelreef> baaaad word
<superm1> or hummingbird
<superm1> or something similar
<Aval0n-> can I just run it from the myth machine?
<Aval0n-> I'll just log in as a regular user
<superm1> yeah you can do that
<Aval0n-> k
<camelreef> hmm, my apport-gtk does not like X forwarding in ssh
<camelreef> nothing coming up
<superm1> it only works if you have a crash report
<camelreef> I do, 3
<superm1> try it with -Y
<superm1> then too
<camelreef> same
<Aval0n-> uploading problem info
<camelreef> I have to say, typical Ubuntu work.... Their own tools without man page... Not trolling, but this would not exist in Debian
<superm1> camelreef, this is because the service runs automatically on desktop installs
<camelreef> so what ?
<superm1> and its fully documented here
<superm1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<camelreef> binary -> man page
<camelreef> dammit! :o)
<superm1> camelreef, man apport <tab>
<superm1> $ man apport-
<superm1> apport-chroot   apport-cli      apport-retrace  apport-unpack
<superm1> tools are documented there
<camelreef> and what about apport-gtk ?
<superm1> what is there to document?
<superm1> run apport-gtk
<superm1> done
<camelreef> we'll never know....
<camelreef> except apport saw only 2 crashes out of 3
<camelreef> and now it does not want to see anything anymore
<camelreef> I was thinking parameters there
<superm1> well it is normally run as a service remember
<Aval0n-> anyone in here run their mythtv boxen inside of an enclosed entertainment cabinet?
<Aval0n-> I'm worried aboot overheating ;)
<camelreef> Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyze the problem and send a report to the developers.
<camelreef> ahah
<camelreef> 1 GB RAM ?
<camelreef> oh well...
<camelreef> dinner time
<camelreef> bye everyone
<Aval0n-> dinner?
<Aval0n-> wtf
<Aval0n-> where are you?
<camelreef> <- Scotland
<Aval0n-> ahhh
<Aval0n-> I see
<camelreef> you ?
<Aval0n-> US
<Aval0n-> arizona
<Aval0n-> i'm 60% scottish though
<Aval0n-> :)
<Aval0n-> err 50
<Aval0n-> sorry typo
<pdragon> superm1: still want me to write anything in the wiki about channel icons? can write how to download them, but as for getting them into mythtv, manually is all i've found without the perl bindings
<camelreef> I still lived in Housaton, TX 6 months ago
<camelreef> Houston
<Aval0n-> ahh cool
<camelreef> bye
<superm1> pdragon, can you hold off a little bit?  I'm adding the perl bindings to this last upload
<superm1> pdragon, as long as they work, you can grab the new package, do the icons from that
<superm1> and then do the write up
<superm1> laga, can you get that warning in right now?
<pdragon> just do a regular apt-get upgrade then to get the new one?
<superm1> right
<pdragon> alright. sounds good
<superm1> i'll upload after i get a local build working with them
<Aval0n-> guys when you import a DVD, if you transcode it, do you still retain the menus etc...
<Aval0n-> or do you just get the main movie.
<superm1> beats me
<Aval0n-> I was kinda hip on the idea of putting my dvd's on
<Aval0n-> but at like 7-9 gig a peice
<Aval0n-> that's gonna fill up quick :)
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> if you transcode it you don't retain the menus
<Aval0n-> ahh
<Aval0n-> ok thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> afaik
<Aval0n-> bummer
<tgm4883_laptop> if you transcode it, usually you just keep the movie
<Aval0n-> :)
<Aval0n-> right, that's kinda what I was thinkin
<pdragon> Aval0n-: just the movie
<tgm4883_laptop> but it really depends on how it is setup to transcode
<pdragon> that's one of the main reasons i got mythtv. want to make an on demand player for my whole dvd collection
<Aval0n-> you know what else is weird
<Aval0n-> when I play a dvd with myth
<Aval0n-> on to root menu
<Aval0n-> things don't line up, like the cursors and whatnot
<pdragon> weird. works for me
<Aval0n-> anyone experiencing this phenomenon
<Aval0n-> I wonder if it has anything to do with the res I run
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, you got a few min to download an image and test it?
<superm1> unionfs fix........
<superm1> not workaround.
<superm1> FIX
<superm1> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> yea i suppose
<superm1> http://uk.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/~superm1/mythbuntu-7.10~071005-i386.iso
<tgm4883_laptop> im in class, but i can test it no problem
<superm1> haha okay
<superm1> it has a much older version of unionfs (1.4 rather than 2.1.4)
<tgm4883_laptop> im playing around with seemless integration in virtualbox
<superm1> and the workaround for for ubiquity is disabled
<Aval0n-> superm1: is that fix for me?
<superm1> Aval0n-, did you have troubles installing?
<superm1> mythbuntu?
<Aval0n-> ahh
<superm1> because of unionfs issues?
<Aval0n-> wasn't for me
<Aval0n-> heheh
<Aval0n-> sorry
<superm1> well i mean if you did, then by all means the more the merrier
<tgm4883_laptop> soo slow
<tgm4883_laptop> im doing to many things at once
<superm1> i'm getting 915 kb/s
<tgm4883_laptop> stupid windows
<superm1> downloading it
<tgm4883_laptop> im doing windows updates, ubuntu updates, and downloading the iso
<tgm4883_laptop> and my system is feeling sluggish
<tgm4883_laptop> and seeding, i almost forgot about that
<tgm4883_laptop> Windows updates suck :(
<therethinker> Yes, yes they do
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, is there someone with all the info on our mirrors?  I'm trying to reply to that email from my mirror contact letting him know were in the process of setting up rsync and also the numbers for our other mirrors
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, you can see the list of mirrors in drupal
<superm1> under the administration->db module
<tgm4883_laptop> I can?
<tgm4883_laptop> Does it list the bandwidth limits?
<superm1> it should
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
* tgm4883_laptop goes to check it out
<tgm4883_laptop> listed in gigabytes?
<tgm4883_laptop> 4000 for canonical server
<superm1> um
* superm1 hunts for bendailey 
<superm1> ask him
<superm1> i just know its all there
<bareflix> anyone having a problem with xv on the beta? mplayer -vo xv give me garbled colors, but -vo x11 or vo gl works fine.
<superm1> shouldn't have any issues with that
<superm1> fglrx?
<laga> re
<superm1> hey laga
<superm1> i'm worried about modifying mysql.txt with comments
<laga> superm1: no, i can't. i'm not at home
<laga> why
<superm1> will it still work w/ postinst scripts?
<laga> oh
<laga> hum.
<superm1> i'd hate to break that last minute
<laga> dunno.
<laga> let's postpone it to hardy then.
<bareflix> it's an nvidia card.
<laga> and hope that people wills top fscking thing sup :)
<superm1> k laga
<superm1> i'm doing the test build with perl bindings right now
<superm1> i'm just putting them into mythtv-common
<superm1> for hardy, i'll do a sep binary package
<laga> superm1: things are getting more stressful every minute, btw, sorry that mcc is still broken. completely forgot about that.
<superm1> laga, i hear ya.  i really hope this is the last 'mythtv' upload, i've got a ton of other stuff to attend to this next week
<superm1> laga, but did you hear about unionfs???
<laga> superm1: i had problems with the perl bindings - they'd install to the wrong prefix. but i think this is not the case for 0.20.x where stuff just gets installed into the 'normal' prefix
<laga> superm1: no
<superm1> <heno> *** I've posted a custom entry on for tacking a custom ISO with unionfs 1.4. Please help test! ***
<superm1> i remastered the mythbuntu disk with it a few moments ago
<superm1> testing as we speak
<laga> superm1: any reason why we cant make a libmyth-perl package? that'd make transitions easier
<superm1> laga, because it would sit in the NEW queue for the next week
<superm1> and have to be cleared by an admin
<superm1> and i dont want to deal with that
<laga> ok.
<laga> i'll have to add a replaces: ccordingly then to my package :/
<superm1> well yeah
<superm1> but tis a solution for now
<laga> i'll try to have mcc fixed in the next 18 hours.
<laga> yes, no worries.
<superm1> okay sounds good
<laga> it's just hard for me to remember too much stuff :)
<superm1> you talk to foxbuntu?
<laga> no
<superm1> he has other stuff that he was wanting to add
<laga> he had to leave
<laga> what does he wanna do?
<superm1> that may go with yours well
<superm1> some more cron job stuff
<laga> ah
<superm1> he was going to have awhole page of stuff
<superm1> that would probably mesh well with yours
<laga> oh, sucker gets his own tab! :)
<superm1> but placement is arbitrary
<superm1> you can discuss with him where it fits best
<superm1> i dont know that he will have it done by early next week when i want to upload though
<superm1> if he doesn't, then it will have to be deferred
<superm1> i told him to do it in his own branch and we'll merge it so as to not have two sets of broken people in the main branch
<laga> i'm not broken, it's just my code :)
<laga> es, i read the backlog
<laga> i'll talk to him, maybe later tonight. not sure what the GF is gonna do with me :P
<superm1> mkay
<laga> ok, g2g.
<superm1> see ya
<superm1> tgm4883, ugh looks like it didn't resolve things.  no unionfs spam in dmesg, but still hangs at that particular section
* superm1 gives up
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<therethinker> there was a bunch of stuff, what did I miss?
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker, we tasked you with fixing the bug
<therethinker> k
<therethinker> I'll go do that
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, this means that it may not have been unionfs in the first place
<superm1> i dont know what to make of it
<superm1> because the newer ubiquity works on the older disk
<superm1> but ugh.
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a super log function for the installer?
<superm1> well i know exactly which line it freezes in
<tgm4883_laptop> which line?
<superm1> and its within an apt call to a C function
<therethinker> It doesn't say any bugs are assigned to me?
<therethinker> on mythbuntu
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, line 1418 in /usr/share/ubiquity/install.py
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker, thats because superm1 wants all the glory of fixing it himself :)
<therethinker> :P
<superm1> haha
<therethinker> which one is it then?
<therethinker> ubiquity
<therethinker> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> the unionfs but no longer is caused by unionfs bug
<superm1> therethinker, you want omsething to do?
<superm1> therethinker, can you submit all the pending reports with backtraces upstream?
<superm1> on the 'mythtv' package?
<therethinker> Okay...
<therethinker> maybe that's not best for me, I understood none of the jargon :P Maybe I'll add a feature to mcc?
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1 the canonical mirror is heavly weighted right?
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, which that line calls /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apt/cache.py.  it hangs in lines 62-64
<superm1> therethinker, actually yeah there is a feature i'd really like to see work in m-c-c
<superm1> that is just deactivated right nwo
<therethinker> Great
<superm1> because it wasn't finished
<therethinker> What?
<superm1> the 3rd party repository activations
<superm1> to turn on medibuntu from m-c-c
<therethinker> k
<superm1> there is a glade file included with some basic stuff to turn it on and off
<superm1> but beyond that it wasn't completed
<therethinker> Ohhh... like activate multiverse/medibuntu
<therethinker> ah, k
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, and to turn on ppa?
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, i was thinking about adding that too, but i think medibuntu is more ugrent
<superm1> therethinker, yeah that's exactly where i was going with it
<tgm4883_laptop> right, it is
<therethinker2> Yeah
<superm1> to turn on multiverse or medibuntu
<therethinker2> yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> once thats added, the ppa should be easy
<superm1> there are probably functions from software-properties-gtk
<tgm4883_laptop> we should make an unofficial plugin ppa
<superm1> that you can inherit from to do some of it
<therethinker2> k
<superm1> but to checkout, you need to branch from a revision before laga broke $stuff
<therethinker2> what is PPA? I can't quite see where that's coming from
<tgm4883_laptop> it's  a repo
<therethinker2> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> Personal Package Archive
<therethinker2> which revision?
<superm1> therethinker2, the last revision that i know is good is the one with this description
<superm1> idiotproof the creation of ~/.config/autostart
<therethinker2> :P
<superm1> revision id: supermario@portablemario-20071001211810-r0fvyx13xe9v1gle
<therethinker2> k
<superm1> laga, decided to break things after that
<superm1> so something along the lines of bzr branch url -r revno will need to be done
<therethinker2> k
<superm1> the code.launchpad page will show revno's
<laga> re
<laga> therethinker2: btw, those changes you send to me - please resent them as a diff
<laga> ok, i turned on the playstation for the GF
<superm1> haha
<laga> that bought me 30 minutes.
<superm1> awesome
<therethinker2> Ah, k
<therethinker2> and its 72
<therethinker2> if anyone has an urge to branch as we;;
<therethinker2> s/we;;/well
<superm1> yeah foxbuntu needs to
<superm1> but he's not here
<superm1> therethinker2, okay to activate the extra tab where i was planning to do this, open up glade designer on mythbuntu_control_centre.glade
<superm1> you will see a proprietary codecs tab on the left
<superm1> choose it and then pick  "Common" on the right
<superm1> and change its 'Visible' property
<therethinker2> got it
<therethinker2> Let me just get the diff patch...
<laga> superm1: do you remember what was broken in mcc?
<superm1> laga, um it doesn't work?
<superm1> laga, :)
<laga> superm1: oh, right! that's easy to fix
<superm1> laga, let me reinstall the broken deb and see
<superm1> Traceback (most recent call last):
<superm1>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/MythbuntuControlCentre/core.py", line 1020, in apply_pressed
<superm1>     (to_install,to_remove,to_reconfigure) = self.find_case_for_change()
<superm1>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/MythbuntuControlCentre/core.py", line 420, in find_case_for_change
<superm1>     old_mysql_tweaks = self.config.get("mythbuntu","mysql_tweaks_enabled")
<superm1>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/ConfigParser.py", line 520, in get
<superm1>     raise NoOptionError(option, section)
<superm1> ConfigParser.NoOptionError: No option 'mysql_tweaks_enabled' in section: 'mythbuntu'
<laga> thanks.
* laga makes a mental note to choose a less noisy game than need for speed next time
<superm1> wasn't there some way to auto login to a pbudiler that froze?
<superm1> er failed
<superm1> rather than letting it go and clean out the filesystem
<superm1> so i can see where things went wrong
<laga> superm1: a hook AFAIK
<laga> ah, think i got a fix.
<superm1> laga, ah yeah C10Shell
<superm1> /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/C10shell
<superm1> wish i had that on *before* i did the build
<superm1> psh
<therethinker2> Shouldn't I use somethign later than 72?
<therethinker2> I was working on at least 73 last night
<superm1> therethinker2, the nice thing about bzr is that you can merge things
<superm1> so you can do your work there
<superm1> without disturbing the current work going on in the branch
<therethinker2> hmm...
<superm1> if you don't complete it now, we can always merge it later
<superm1> just so long as you do a proper 'bzr branch url'
<tgm4883_laptop> mythtv needs some schedule snapping
<laga> superm1: can you bzr up and try again
<laga> i need some beer
<laga> it's friday \o/
<laga> and someone get me the openmedia guy, i wanna see how he tuned his mysqld
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, how are those optimizations coming along?
<therethinker2> HHm... so bzr can merge what I did with the MySQL opt. stuff, with the other versions? So shoudl I just dev. on that branch, and send the diff to you guys all at once?
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: the stuff im adding to mcc? 90% finished. ui code and backend code is there, just need to polish it and will the msql tweaks option with useful stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<tgm4883_laptop> i may need to test them out
<superm1> therethinker2, actually since you're part of the mythbuntu team, you can merge directly into the branches
<laga> why? mysqld trouble?
<superm1> dont need to send diffs around
<therethinker2> Really? Cool :)
<superm1> just need to teach you the right way to use the merge function
<therethinker2> Yes, please do :P
<therethinker2> If you can't tell by my lack of knowledge of anything bzr, first timer using it :P
<superm1> well the important thing is to bzr branch rather than bzr co when you have a big fix that might not work
<therethinker2> k
<tgm4883_laptop> since updating to mythbuntu, i have some serious issues
<superm1> then you make a duplicate of the branch
<tgm4883_laptop> and all the optimization helps:)
<tgm4883_laptop> but mythfrontend mostly is causing me trouble
<superm1> and you can either publish that or do a bzr co in another directory, and i'll teach you how to merge it back up when you're ready
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, what issues?
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, mythfrontend is giving me some seriously high cpu usage
<tgm4883_laptop> which is strange
<tgm4883_laptop> because before when i had 2 HD recorders in the same machine it was fine
<superm1> laga, are these supposed to be available on non backend roles?
<superm1> because they are available to me....
<superm1> but that fix of yours appears to have worked
<tgm4883_laptop> then i switched my STB out for a PVR-150 and my pata HD out for an Sata HD
<tgm4883_laptop> and now i have major issues
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, high usage when recordings?
<superm1> or playback
<tgm4883_laptop> well i noticed it during playback
<tgm4883_laptop> i get very high gliching
<tgm4883_laptop> this disappeared though during playback when i stopped recording HD while watching
<superm1> so moral of the story is dont record HD while watching it?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<superm1> is it don't let foxbuntu touch your stuff?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<superm1> yeah that's what i thought
<tgm4883_laptop> I use to be able to record 2 HD programs and watch 1 just fine
<tgm4883_laptop> now I can't record 1 HD, 1 SD, and watch 1 HD
<superm1> any indicative errors?
<superm1> in /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log, dmesg or /var/log/syslog?
<superm1> laga, i pushed up one more revision
<superm1> that cleans up your GUI a little
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll check dmesg and syslog when i get home
<tgm4883_laptop> im actually a little worried about my backend log
<laga> superm1: great, thanks. i'm not much of a glade guy
<tgm4883_laptop> where do you set what gets logged
<superm1> laga, so shouldn't those only show up on backend roles being activated?
<laga> superm1: well. the mysqld tweak shows up if mysql-server is installed, the others show up all the time
<laga> hum
<superm1> well mysql tweaks showed up for me
<laga> you might have a point there.
<superm1> and i dont have mysql-server installed
<tgm4883_laptop> well off to work for a few hours, i'll check those logs a little later and report back
<superm1> it might be easiest to just set that whole vbox as sensitive(False)
<laga> superm1: about which checkbox are you talking
<superm1> if its not a backend role
<therethinker2> figured out how to add a source
<superm1> so don't let any experimental options be enabled
<laga> oh, can i do that for a whole vbox?
* therethinker2 feels smart
<superm1> laga, yeah
<laga> superm1: nifty.
<tgm4883_laptop> I think it's an issue with recording as I think the gliching is in the same place every time
<superm1> makes life a heck of a lot easier
<laga> superm1: alright, but that's cosmetics.
<superm1> all the children then inherit the parent's property
<tgm4883_laptop> and that mythfrontend is having trouble processing that
<tgm4883_laptop> but i'll do some more tests later
<superm1> laga, well and preventing people from changing things that shouldn't be changed on FE's
<tgm4883_laptop> ciao
<superm1> or non mythbuntu setups
<superm1> cya tgm4883_laptop
<laga> superm1: in fact, the mythtv database optimization works everyhwere - it just connects to the DB.
<superm1> laga, for sanity's sake though, perhaps should that just be on a master backend
<superm1> just to prevent any possible issues
<superm1> if mysql is misconfigured
<superm1> etc
<superm1> limited permissions on the db
<laga> bah. if the user fucked up like that...
<superm1> haha
<laga> hum
<superm1> i'm just saying.  you want to leave as little room for people to break things
* laga ponders
<laga> yes, but i also want choice
<superm1> it shouldn't be more than 10 lines of code to control it
<superm1> just a matter of where to place those 10 lines. :)
<laga> well, i was thinking of 2 lines ;)
<laga> heh
<superm1> 1 to activate, 1 to deactivate, 1-3 for an if.  1-3 for querying packages installed
<superm1> so little less than 10
<superm1> but yeah
<laga> packages installed is already handled for some options
<laga> OK
<laga> you're right. if the system is in a backend role, the vbox will be enabled.
<laga> i'm just used to the fact that my backends are headless boxen ;)
<superm1> well ssh user@box -X
<laga> and "enable mysql tweaks", is that gonna show up on all backends or just on the masteR? right now i#m checkinf if mysql-server is installed which should suffice.
<superm1> and remember mythbuntu backends still get gdm and such for now
<laga> true
<superm1> well i would say you're better off querying the role it has
<superm1> rather than check for mysql-server
<superm1> because someone might install mysql-server on a different box
<superm1> and i think that the mysql tweaks should only be on master
<laga> i thought there was no master backend role without mysqld. what you're saying now is that i should make that option available because the user might have the mysqld installed on different box?
<laga> mysql tweaks set options in the mysqld config
<laga> therethinker2: can you commit the changes you sent me the other day?
<superm1> well just thinking ahead
<laga> superm1: yes, that however implies that mysqld is only installed on the master.
<superm1> which is typically the case?
<laga> < superm1> because someone might install mysql-server on a different box
<laga> ^^ what were you trying to say there?
<superm1> oh you interpreted that differnt than my intention
<laga> probably :)
<superm1> it was meant because if someoen installed mysql-server on their frontend, but they dont use it for myth purposes
<superm1> say they run a website on the frontend
<laga> ah, right
<superm1> dont want to see that option avail
<laga> can thurt if they install the optimizations :)
<laga> anyways
<superm1> in the end its your call
<laga> it doesnt matter much i suppose.
<superm1> as long as  the vbox only shows up on backend roles
<superm1> that is what matters to me
<laga> yeah
<laga> good call.
<laga> so, it's back to spending quality time with the GF for me, unless you have something else to discuss
<superm1> no that should be all :)
<superm1> i might check how you installed your perl bindings since my build failed
<superm1> because of where i was trying to put them
<therethinker2> S-P-GTK is so confusing... I need to find documentation
<therethinker2> hmmm
<laga> superm1: i have a dpatch to correct the prefixy, but that prolly isnt needed on fixes
<laga> err, most likely not needed AFAIK
<laga> bye
<hansoffate> man...
<hansoffate> the amd64 torrent is downloading at .7 kbs
<hansoffate> yea im downloading it from the site at 450 kbs
<superm1> well from one of the mirrors :)
<hansoffate> yea
<hansoffate> hey remember helping me setup mythtv on my box? i really hope I can do it by myself this time.  I think i learned alot from that experience
<hansoffate> i never got my channel changer script fully working
<hansoffate> i still can't change to any channels with a 2 in it
<therethinker2> k, think thsi should work
<superm1> hansoffate, i've helped so many people, its a blur :)
<hansoffate> lol
<hansoffate> after you helped me you worked with someone else to get the PVR 150 stuff to work out of the box
<hansoffate> does that help?
<hansoffate> i think
<superm1> i'd have to look at the thread, i remember seeing your name, but it was some time back
<hansoffate> yea
<hansoffate> its cool
<hansoffate> anyways, im really excited to get this installed
<hansoffate> gutsy + mcc looks amazing
<superm1> yeah it's been a lot of work, hopefully it works out well :)
<hansoffate> yea, im still sketchy on getting my external channel changer working, does mcc do that too?  I dlled alpha 4 like 5 days ago, but i just finisehd rebuilding my computer
<therethinker2> Whooo! I got it to work :P
<therethinker2> whats the deb line for the mediabuntu?
<superm1> hansoffate, no external channel changing/ir blasting yet
<superm1> that will be for next release
<superm1> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
<superm1> therethinker2, ^
<therethinker2> thanks
<hansoffate> awesome.
<hansoffate> i need to go through the ubuntu help pages and try to fix my channel changing script.  It kinda sucks not being able to change to any channels with a 2
<Aval0n-> anyone here run their mythtv box in an enclosed cabinet
<Aval0n-> I have had mine sitting ontop during setup phase, and now that it's nearing completion I've put it inside
<Aval0n-> it's freakin baking in there..
<therethinker2> :P
<therethinker2> I have mine running in the basement
<therethinker2> Okay, so I have a toggle function
<therethinker2> haha, I worked on it separate from the other one :P
<therethinker2> okay
<therethinker2> so in glade, for the codec tab
<therethinker2> there was only a warning thing
<therethinker2> there weren't any boxes or stuff like that
<tgm4883_remote> superm1, ping
<therethinker2> Hello
<tgm4883_remote> hi
<tgm4883_remote> I think i found a bug in MCC, want someone to confirm
<hansoffate> does anyone have any experience on setting up a channel changing script?  I have mine mostly working except for it can't change to the number 2.
<therethinker2> k
<tgm4883_remote> hansoffate, nothing good on channel 2 anyway :)
<therethinker2> :P
<hansoffate> i mean anything wit ha number 2 in it
* therethinker2 loves pledging 50$ for a cheapo sticker
<tgm4883_remote> sticker?
<therethinker2> You know on PBS, if you pledge xxx $, you get some gift thing
<tgm4883_remote> wow
<therethinker2> sticker seemed incredibly cheap at the time
<therethinker2> Its normally like a DVD or bag or something
<therethinker2> I just made it up :P
<tgm4883_remote> I pledged $.82 for a Ubuntu Case badge :)
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> whoops
<therethinker2> So, I've got the function, its just I'm confused by glade
<therethinker2> by what you said, and the comments of core.py, it would seem that they'res already a box/button for this
<therethinker2> but I can't find it
<therethinker2> Hello fox
* foxbuntu tries to sneak in like superm1 
<tgm4883_remote> doesn't work
<foxbuntu> evening therethinker
<foxbuntu> laga, you there?
* therethinker jumps across the room
<therethinker> Boo!
<therethinker2> Now I'm here
<therethinker> laga isn't, no
<foxbuntu> ah
<foxbuntu> always missing him
<foxbuntu> oh well
* therethinker pretends to be laga
<therethinker> ... what are laga's mannerisms?
<tgm4883_remote> complaining about unionfs
<tgm4883_remote> and users of the web chat system
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_remote, you got that one dead on
<foxbuntu> lol
<therethinker> I've dealt with so many people using that web chat system complaining about unionfs, I can't stand it!
<foxbuntu> !bugs
<therethinker> ubotu just restarted, so he may be a bit slow
<foxbuntu> arg
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<therethinker> what's the link to the unionfs bug?
<therethinker> Argh, those web chatters always just hop in then leave!
<foxbuntu> superm1, you around?
<therethinker> he's not either
<foxbuntu> slackers
<tgm4883_remote> foxbuntu is striking out
<pdragon> that was me. just felt like keeping you on your toes ;)
* therethinker drops XBox controller and gets to worrk
<MythbuntuGuest72> hm.... so this is that web-thing...
<therethinker3> I'm omnipresent
<pdragon> three of them?
<tgm4883_laptop> yay, im on for real now
<therethinker3> pdragon, yes
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, Your telling me
* tgm4883_remote smacks foxbuntu
* foxbuntu cries
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry, i can't control him
* therethinker smacks foxbuntu
* foxbuntu kicks therethinker in the jewels
<tgm4883_laptop> haha
<therethinker> Those rubies were worth a lot of money!
<therethinker> (that's not a euphemism)
<therethinker> Haha, he left
<therethinker> now we can do things to his corpse
<foxbuntu> therethinker, he is on his laptop now
<foxbuntu> therethinker, why so many logins
<therethinker> I know... we can still do things to him though :P
<foxbuntu> ?
<therethinker> Why?
<therethinker> I have 1 on my main box
<therethinker> Then 2 is my gutsy VM
<therethinker> then 3, I just tested out the web thingy
<therethinker> I had to make sure it wasn't... er broken
<therethinker> And safe for our... patrons?
<foxbuntu> sure
* tgm4883_laptop smacks therethinker and therethinker2 
* therethinker smacks tgm4883_laptop
* therethinker2 smacks tgm4883_laptop
<therethinker2> So, who got more hurt?
* tgm4883_laptop smacks therethinker and therethinker2 5 times each and says tag and no tag backs
* therethinker2 will smack foxbuntu if he doesn't smack tgm
* tgm4883_laptop puts up a plasma shield
<foxbuntu> enough...
<therethinker2> Good plan
<therethinker2> I won  anyways
<tgm4883_laptop> yes mom
<tgm4883_laptop> j/k
* therethinker2 accepts trophy
<therethinker> We should probably do something... productive?
* foxbuntu is working on m-c-c
* therethinker is waiting for superm1 or laga to work on mcc
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu i think i found a bug in mcc
<foxbuntu> where?
<therethinker> what is it?
<foxbuntu> I prob don't know how to fix it
<foxbuntu> I just started working on the m-c-c last night
<tgm4883_laptop> on my gutsy laptop with mcc installed, i upgraded today and the next time i logged in i was in xfce
<tgm4883_laptop> even though i don't have auto login installed
<tgm4883_laptop> err, enabled
<tgm4883_laptop> and i should have been in gnome
<foxbuntu> do you have mythbuntu-default-settings installed?
<tgm4883_laptop> im wondering where that is set
* tgm4883_laptop shrugs
* tgm4883_laptop goes and looks
<foxbuntu> or...did you have ubuntu-mythtv-desktop?
<tgm4883_laptop> Mythbuntu artwork and setting would do it huh
<foxbuntu> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> can we seperate those 2?
<foxbuntu> that will change it
<foxbuntu> what do you mean?
<tgm4883_laptop> can you have the artwork in gnome?
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> but not via mcc
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<foxbuntu> go grab my artwork out of the branch
<tgm4883_laptop> there may be a slight problem then still
<foxbuntu> then set it up anyway you like
<tgm4883_laptop> we need a third button for Frontend & Desktop
<foxbuntu> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> that installs the frontend software, but doesn't set auto login and mythbuntu settings
<therethinker> I agree
<foxbuntu> I seem to think Laga is already working on something like that
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<foxbuntu> if not you can discuss it with him
<foxbuntu> he would know better than me on that
<therethinker> Pokes everyone
<MitoTranin> pokes therethinker back
<troy_s> foxbuntu: I would love to figure out a way to get speedier response time in the myth menu... I have no idea why it is gagging and it most certainly shouldn't be.  Makes testing elements brutal.
* MitoTranin can't back troy_s up enough!
<MitoTranin> then again, I'd also like to be able to install Mythbuntu in the first place :)
<foxbuntu> troy_s, which menus again? all?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Yes.  Right out of the gate.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, are you using OpenGL or QT?
<tgm4883_laptop> biab
<therethinker> Ah MitoTranin KILLED me with his poke
<therethinker> (don't ask how I typed that, or this)
<therethinker> Remember, laga/superm1, please clarify upon return.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Set to QT (thanks to the newer nvidia drivers.)
<therethinker> Just in case I mis you guys again
<foxbuntu> troy_s, switch to OpenGL
<troy_s> foxbuntu: No can do.  Nvidia drivers crash my system.
<foxbuntu> ??
<foxbuntu> what card?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Surely it can't be the different between GL and QT raw???
<troy_s> foxbuntu: 7000 series.  Borks out with 10-14 nvidia.
<foxbuntu> yeah
<foxbuntu> My system drags with QT
<foxbuntu> OpenGL is much better
<MitoTranin> I tried OpenGL and my system was dog slow with it, but then again, that was with an older system
<foxbuntu> troy_s, which driver are you trying with? the one in the repos? or the nvidia one?
<MitoTranin> btw, anyone know how to get around the bug that was very prominent in the 10/01 release?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Apparently all 10-14s bork the 7000 class.  I would need to revert to 9.
<MitoTranin> I'm getting it in every install attempt I make with the 10/02 release
<foxbuntu> which bug?
<foxbuntu> troy_s, thats not all bad
<MitoTranin> where it gets to 94% and then locks up checking for packages to remove
<foxbuntu> I would grab the older driver and switch to opengl
<troy_s> foxbuntu: And while GL should be better, I can't imagine that the default engine gives you nearly 2 seconds between keypresses?!
<troy_s> (dual core amd unit here with 3 gigs of ram)
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, I am not sure, but I think thats the uniofs bug
<MitoTranin> superm1 said that this was the reason that the beta release is the 10/02 release and not the 10/01 release
<MitoTranin> uniofs ?
<foxbuntu> troy_s, sounds exactly like my system on QT
<dannyboy79_> does anyone know how to use 1 digital lineup with 2 sources. firewire and s-video input on pvr-350?
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, oh, that might be the cd repo bug they recently fixed
<troy_s> foxbuntu: So with QT you don't get 2 seconds per button click before you get visual response?
<MitoTranin> yeah, he said that they fixed it between the 10/01 and the 10/02 builds
<MitoTranin> which is why the beta is the 10/02 build
<MitoTranin> but I'm still getting it...
<foxbuntu> troy_s, I would suggest giving it a try...OpenGL processes much betterthan QT and if your system has video driver issues anyhow...it can cause video lag like that
<foxbuntu> even though it seems like a hardware lag issue
<dannyboy79_> I have tried he cached support but it's not working. I get this: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/292513 when running mythfilldatabase --remove-new-channels per wiki here: http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-24.html#ss24.4
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-06
<dannyboy79_> anyone help with cached support with 2 sources with lineup
<foxbuntu> superm1, you around?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop_, want to know something sad?
<foxbuntu> tonight is the first time I have used MythDVD for the first time since I built this machine
<pdragon|games> anyone have the URL of that article directhex wrote?
<tgm4883_laptop_> pdragon|games, google mythbuntu beta
<tgm4883_laptop_> it's on there somewhere
<tgm4883_laptop_> foxbuntu, does it work?
<therethinker2> so...
<therethinker2> wow, timestamps were way off, nevermind
<pdragon|games> yeah, i can't find it. happen to even remember which website the article was written for?
<tgm4883_laptop_> http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=10005
<tgm4883_laptop_> booya
<tgm4883_laptop_> i'm that good
<tgm4883_laptop_> I searched for
<tgm4883_laptop_> mythbuntu chimney
<pdragon|games> bah... i knew it had hex in it
<pdragon|games> hah... i would've never thought of that
<tgm4883_laptop_> i remembered the word chimney from the article
<pdragon|games> thanks!
<pdragon|games> back to WoW
<Wy|laptop> Stupid simple question, but I'm unable to view videos on myth (using mplayer) that I can view using totem (from gnome)
<foxbuntu> troy_s,  any luck with that
<DiggThis> Hi superm1
<DiggThis>  can anyone tell me after installing mythbuntu i get a zen command line then ata 7 saying irq_stat, connection status changed. What does this mean?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Not yet... I would need to compile in the binary blob drivers...
<troy_s> foxbuntu: I probably should do that so that we can start the rather massive theming.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, indeed
<troy_s> foxbuntu: In your eyes, what would the priority be -- theme the MythTV interface probably seems logical (and a monumental task really) then provide a desktop wallpaper and minimalist xfce theme
<foxbuntu> I am working on like 3 things now too
<foxbuntu> lol
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Does that make sense to you?
<foxbuntu> never ending cycle
<troy_s> foxbuntu: yeah but it is all for the better... the better people can make things for others, the more our community grows.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, I think if we can spit out a desktop wall paper and get in contact to get the USplash done while we work on the MythTV theme
<MitoTranin> have either of you tried to install Mythbuntu on a system with 256mb ram?
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, no, but it should work (slow)
<MitoTranin> I'm having problems with it locking up at the 94% mark, (where it says "checking for packages to remove") and I was wondering if it had to do with that
<MitoTranin> foxbuntu: what was that cd repo bug you were talking about before?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Yes... the usplash will require some animation and such.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Which will take a little time then code.  Not a huge deal.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, those two items are a pending nasty on my list, the MythTV Theme can get pushed back a little more to complete them
<troy_s> foxbuntu: well yeah... the whole thing won't come together until we are further along.  Probably better to just use placeholder bits that are acceptable until then.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: In plain language -- a crappy Ubuntu progress bar etc.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: The animation and such will take some thinking and design.  I have a pretty good idea where i would like to take it but it will still take time to animate.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: The default wallpaper is probably going to be very 1950 -- as in a repeated television motif and the 1950 atomic era small rubber bandy loops repeated.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: In my eyes, the most important part of the presentation is the actual MythTV theme... I want that to be as top shelf as possible and as embroiled in the design theme as it can get.  I don't expect that to be easy as we will be wrestling with the button look versus font rendering on the fly etc.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, exactly. You are dead on as usual.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: You can code correct?
<foxbuntu> yup
<foxbuntu> the USplash animation I have no idea
<foxbuntu> you said you have someone for that however right?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: that might be useful in terms of fixing usplash.  Apparently the code (as per seveas) is in place for the autodetection of widescreens.  My gut tells me that the ratio (16x10 over 16x9) is too low and therefore is selecting the 4x5 ratio usplash.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: if we can look into that, it might be a quick fix and something that aesthetically would benefit much of the Ubuntu platform.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: and yes, tonic-pushcart is a usplash wizard as well as a top shelf guy.  He might be able to help out this project, and if he is too busy, he can probably get you up to speed very quickly.  His code is clean and well commented too.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, the issue with that is the data provided to the video card about TV's via their connection type. There is no industry standard for it
<troy_s> foxbuntu: I think it might be possible to fix it... seveas seems to think it is probably because 16x10 is the reported res and 16x9 is closer to the 4x3 ratio.
* superm1 walks in the roome unannounced 
<superm1> foxbuntu, what'd you need?
<troy_s> (all of this aspect ratio stuff really needs to be resolved in a graceful way from a higher level really -- along with a standard 'orgin' point that doesn't move so that people can design for both ratios using a center anchor or something)
<foxbuntu> troy_s, agreed. I will look at it as we get closer to that
<DiggThis> superm1: installing prop vid drivers on mythbuntu causes so much havoc that reinstall has to be done!!
<superm1> DiggThis, huh?
<superm1> why?
<superm1> it should work as of beta
<DiggThis> ive now tried it in installation mode and in desktop mode and both times the system becomes unusable by dropping to command line and spitting out irq_stat connection status changed errors. it really sux
<superm1> DiggThis, that doesn't sound like a misinstallation
<superm1> DiggThis, did you check out the logs?
<superm1> /var/log/messages
<superm1> /var/log/syslog
<superm1> /var/log/Xorg.0.log*
<DiggThis> cant actually get into the syste,
<DiggThis> system
<superm1> single user mode even?
<DiggThis> ill try recovery give me a sec
<DiggThis> no recovery spits out that garbage as well...
<DiggThis> unusable system!!
<superm1> something really messed up must be going on with your system
<superm1> if that's happening
<superm1> because the proprietary drivers dont get loaded in single user mode
<DiggThis> thats what i figured but vesa works fine which is weird but prop no
<superm1> but i mean in single user mode it doesnt even load vesa
<superm1> so something else must have occurred here
<superm1> for things to break
<DiggThis> am i doomed to never have prop drivers?
<DiggThis> all i get is some line saying zen then a randon number then irq_
<DiggThis> stat then connection changed
<superm1> are you sure that is the *only* thing you changed
<superm1> when you rebooted?
<DiggThis> positive did it on purpose
<superm1> any odd hardware in the machine?
<superm1> is this amd64?
<DiggThis> opened fine in vesa then when i went to install prop driver and reboot - nothing.
<superm1> well single user mode brings you right to a console though
<DiggThis> on it it a core 2 duo
<superm1> so i dont know how this can be possible
<DiggThis> could it be ahci but i dont think so though
<DiggThis> ?
<superm1> you can mess with io apic and acpi options
<superm1> for boot parameters
<superm1> but they shouldn't have changed o
<superm1> you sure that you're not at a console in single user mode?
<superm1> that it just hangs?
<superm1> eg hit enter and see if you really do have a prompt
<DiggThis> i mean it is a dual boot and vista works great but mythbuntu no after prop driver install
<DiggThis> a prompt comes up when i press enter but it does not stop and starts spitting again
<superm1> okay can you ssh in?
<superm1> and did you install the 64 bit version or 32 bit version on your c2d
<DiggThis> have not tried
<superm1> well the only way your going to get at the logs it sounds like is via ssh
<superm1> to find out what is really happening here
<DiggThis> wouldnt even know where to start with ssh
<superm1> ssh user@machine
<superm1> and then those exact places i said
<superm1> /var/log/syslog
<superm1> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<superm1> /var/log/messages
<superm1> dmesg
<DiggThis> from network or same computer?
<superm1> network
<DiggThis> a linux network or can it be windows as well?
<superm1> you can do it from windows if you use putty
<superm1> or cygwin
<DiggThis> which is better?
<DiggThis> easier?
<superm1> putty is easier
<DiggThis> k
<DiggThis> ill download now and get back in 5 mins
<DiggThis> superm1: update - impossible to do cause network card not activated in 'spit out' modes
<DiggThis> any other suggestions?
<superm1> DiggThis, boot into normal mode
<superm1> and the network will activate in the background
<DiggThis> ill try it
<dwf_starband> With MythTV, if the capture card has an encoder can a p3 665mhz with 384mb of ram capture and view live tv?
<superm1> probably stuggle playing it back
<superm1> you'll have to try though
<dwf_starband> ok thanks, im still playing with it on my main computer, just wondering about my options
<superm1> dwf_starband, not even necessarily live struggle
<superm1> just in general
<dwf_starband> might struggle showing any video?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> unless you have hardware decoding
<superm1> via like an nvidia card
<dwf_starband> ok, thanks, i have an nvidia card, does it have hardware decoding?
<Coded1> is there a way to connect the vga port on a laptop to component on my hd-tv?
<Tari> not easily, I don't think
<superm1> yeah there are ways
<superm1> but like Tari said
<superm1> there are standalone converters you can buy
<foxbuntu> superm1, I had no idea glade3 exsited
<superm1> foxbuntu, what you mean?
<foxbuntu> for building those glade tads
<foxbuntu> tabs*
<superm1> how do you think it was done
<superm1> haha
<Coded1> cool, I have a p4 laptop with an ati card, right now i have it connected to my 360 as a media server running xp/tversity, i wanna change to linux since ive been getting kinda used to it
<foxbuntu> I was doing it by hand
<foxbuntu> seriously....that blew goats
<superm1> haha funny foxbuntu
<Coded1> is there a way to set up a media streaming server to an xbox?
<Coded1> using myth?
<superm1> Coded1, myth supports some upnp stuff
<superm1> but i've never worked with it
<superm1> you can check on the upstream mythtv wiki, mythtv-users mailing list and irc channel #mythtv-users for more info about it
<Coded1> you think a p4 could upscale SD/DIVX well to 1080p?
<superm1> well it could, but an easy method to do that is going to be more of your trouble
<Coded1> it would be a dedicated server
<foxbuntu> superm1, I can't get the code to run my subtab
<foxbuntu> and I built it with glade
<superm1> foxbuntu, you have to attach a signal
<foxbuntu> to the main button?
<superm1> look at the signals done by the other tabs
<superm1> on the main glade file
<foxbuntu> the mcc glade?
<superm1> you can click each tab button and figure out what signals it emits
<troy_s> Coded1: realtime?
<foxbuntu> ok
<troy_s> Coded1: I would think if it were on card, possibly... off card seems unlikely.
<foxbuntu> superm1, I already have the button set to tab_change
<foxbuntu> however not clear
<Coded1> troy_s: not necessarily maybe off by a couple of seconds or so
<foxbuntu> after the debuild and install...it just crashes
<superm1> well it sounds like you broke something then :)
<foxbuntu> thanks for the help
<superm1> well publish your branch to your launchpad user
<foxbuntu> as usual...smart remarks instead of smart answers
<superm1> i'll look at it
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> ok
<superm1> this is why i told you to do it in a sep branch, i had a feeling things would break :)
<foxbuntu> since I did bzr branch when i bzr commit does it stick it in mine only then?
<Coded1> as far as i can tell the main parts will be a function to connect the pc/360 and another to transcode the files, i dont mind using the 360 interface
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> foxbuntu, ^
<foxbuntu> ok
<superm1> Coded1, i'm really not sure about how the streaming to a 360 works
<foxbuntu> uh... superm1 it said it went to the master
<DiggThis> superm1: finally an update for you...EH complete and soft resetting port and sata link down in syslog and messages and in dmesg also in xorg fatal error no screens found error
<superm1> foxbuntu, if you bzr branch'ed master is local
<superm1> when you bzr commit
<superm1> if you bzr bind though, then it binds to master
<foxbuntu> but it showed up in launchpad now too
<superm1> um
<superm1> then you must have branched wrong
<foxbuntu> I did bzr branch to the master
<superm1> you did bzr branch http://blah here
<superm1> branch to master???
<superm1> what?
<foxbuntu> right
<foxbuntu> ^^
<superm1> then bzr commit doesn't push
<superm1> bzr bind causes it to push
<superm1> or bzr co does
<foxbuntu> uh oh crap
<foxbuntu> thats what i did wrong
<DiggThis> what does this all mean superm1?
<superm1> what did you do?
<foxbuntu> i did a bind earlier
<foxbuntu> wack that rev then
<superm1> um
<foxbuntu> can I break the bind
<superm1> bzr unbind i think
<foxbuntu> k
<superm1> binding to a branch controls where it pushes
<superm1> so don't do that
<superm1> the commit should be  very very fast when your not bound anywhere
<DiggThis> superm1: any idea what is going on?
<superm1> DiggThis, the sata link being down, you sure your hardware is good?
<superm1> and the error in xorg, can you paste bin xorg
<foxbuntu> superm1, ok that time it just coomited and didnt push
<foxbuntu> now what do I do with it?
<DiggThis> superm1: k ill pastebin xorg. sata is fine in vista why does it play up in mythbuntu?
<superm1> push it to a local branch at bzr+ssh://user@bazaar.launchpad.net/~user/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1> DiggThis, just asking if you know the hardware is fine
<DiggThis> As far as i know all works good. all is new hardware and works fine in vista. How do i double-check hardware?
<superm1> DiggThis, run hardware tests on it all
<superm1> i suspect you had these hardware errors before the proprietary drivers were installed though
<superm1> just you are seeing them when something goes wrong with the proprietary drivers because your looking at logs
<DiggThis> how do i run hardware test?
<superm1> DiggThis, that is more than i'm going to go into in this channel
<superm1> pastebin the xorg log
<DiggThis> fair enough
<superm1> and we'll go from ther
<DiggThis> k
<foxbuntu> superm1, ok its up
<superm1> foxbuntu, i'm still trying to uncommit your old revision
<superm1> doesnt want  to do so
<dwf_starband> i found my answer,
<dwf_starband> A Pentium Celeron 600 MHz with a PVR-150 can record and playback MPEG-2 material simultaneously.
<dwf_starband> does this sound right?
<foxbuntu> sorry... foxbuntu + beer != good results in code
<dwf_starband> off of the mythtv wiki
<superm1> dwf_starband, you won't know for sure until you try
<superm1> um foxbuntu its not listed here https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~nickj-fox/
<dwf_starband> if it works as a frontend viewing, then it shouldnt have trouble should it?
<foxbuntu> well I did exactly as you said that time
<foxbuntu> wth tho..its on the main trunk again
<foxbuntu> ....arg...
<superm1> foxbuntu, you didn't put the ~user did you
<superm1> when you did bzr push
<superm1> as in bzr push bzr+ssh://user@bazaar.launchpad.net/~user/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1> that would have registered your branch and gotten it put in the right place
<foxbuntu> oh man...I am retarded tonight
<superm1> omg this branch has gotten way out of control
<foxbuntu> I didn't put user in
<superm1> you've got a ton of crap in it now
<foxbuntu> what do you mean?
<foxbuntu> i sh**& the debuild garbage is in there
<superm1> all of these binary files are added, all the properteis changed again
<superm1> debian/stamp-makefile-build
<superm1> debian/mythbuntu-control-centre/usr/share/pycentral/mythbuntu-control-centre/site-packages/mythbuntu_control_centre-0.0.0.egg-info
<foxbuntu> ...
<superm1> there isn't supposed to be a debian/files
<superm1> EVERY single file changed properties
<superm1> wtf did you do?
<foxbuntu> i didnt do anything to perms
<foxbuntu> I did everything as non-root
<superm1> well in your bzr commit did you not see all these files marked different
<superm1> and all these added files?
<foxbuntu> I was not looking closly..
<foxbuntu> arg
<foxbuntu> just delete it all
<foxbuntu> and I will do the same
<superm1> well i'm having a hard time uncommiting the branch
<superm1> stop pushing to it okay?
<foxbuntu> until a day where I am less retarded
<superm1> please
<foxbuntu> I am not pushing
<superm1> well you can push to your own LP id okay?
<superm1> so i can look *there*
<foxbuntu> superm1, I will clean it up and get that up
<superm1> foxbuntu, i've uncommited your last two changes locally, i'm just trying to push them
* foxbuntu slaps himself so superm1 doesn't have to
<superm1> (and failing with that)
<foxbuntu> superm1, it tells me my user location is not a branch
<superm1> paste the exact command you were doing
<foxbuntu> bzr bind bzr+ssh://nickj-fox@bazaar.launchpad.net/~nickj-fox/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1> NO
<superm1> no bind
<superm1> dont bind
<superm1> push
<superm1> that's *it*
<foxbuntu> ...
<superm1> you can bind to your own branch later if you want, but to initialize a branch you need to bzr push
<foxbuntu> superm1, can't I just do a clean with debuild?
<superm1> yeah you can
<superm1> the important part is that no files are added to the commit
<foxbuntu> well I need to clean it first
<foxbuntu> I want to kill all the debuild junk in here b4 I push and be retarded some more
<superm1> well debuild clean will do that
<superm1> have you been typing debuild as root?
<superm1> or something like that
<foxbuntu> no
<foxbuntu> I did the bzr branch and everything as non-root
<superm1> okay the main branch has been reverted
<superm1> that was way more trouble than it should have been
<foxbuntu> superm1, I cant see the screen anymore...time to stop working on thsi for now...I will catch you later so I don't hose anything else up
<foxbuntu> I seriously cant read the irc window right now
<foxbuntu> night
<superm1> foxbuntu, if you can at least push things somewhere in your local branch
<foxbuntu> lata
<superm1> i can look at that though
<superm1> can you get that far or not?
<foxbuntu> I can't read the irc and my term is smaller
<foxbuntu> I will push it and come back to it tomorrow
<superm1> okay
<foxbuntu> later
<superm1> cya
<ubotu> New bug: #149702 in mythbuntu "no menu text with low resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149702
<DiggThis> superm1: sorry for taking so long pastebin url is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39736/
<DiggThis> please help me!!
<superm1> DiggThis, can you pastebin your xorg.conf too?
<superm1> lets see one thing in there
<DiggThis> ok one min
<DiggThis> where is that file located>
<DiggThis> ?
<superm1> /etc/X11
<DiggThis> k
<superm1> that Xorg.0.log is telling me that you found a different bug though, that BulletProofX isn't working
<DiggThis> done url is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39737/
<DiggThis> please help
<superm1> okay so you're actually using an ati card then
<superm1> try commenting out line 66
<superm1> and restarting
<DiggThis> ok
<superm1> DiggThis, are you sure that your card is even supported by fglrx?
<DiggThis> dont know its a brand new card
<DiggThis> rebooting...
<superm1> brand new card...
<superm1> okay well you might have your problem laid out right there
<MitoTranin> superm1: you got a sec?
<DiggThis> line 66 comment out not working
<superm1> DiggThis, checkout if you have a /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old then
<superm1> MitoTranin, sure
<DiggThis> so my card is too new then?
<DiggThis> ill check
<MitoTranin> superm1: remember my lockup at 94% bug that you said was why the release is the 10/02 release instead of the 10/01 release?
<MitoTranin> how do I get around it?  I still can't get an install to finish
<superm1> DiggThis, that's what i suspect, hopefully that log will prove that
<MitoTranin> and if I start ssh or terminal or something before my install starts, I can't even get the installer to respond
<superm1> MitoTranin, you did eventually grab the 10/01 release right?
<superm1> MitoTranin, you did eventually grab the 10/02 release right?
<DiggThis> superm1: i have it
<superm1> that is
<superm1> DiggThis, post that
<superm1> let me take a look at it
<DiggThis> k
<MitoTranin> I've never had anything but the 10/02 release
<MitoTranin> (I didn't know about Mythbuntu until the 1st, so I just waited...)
<superm1> hrm
<superm1> well the thing is the workaround is mastered into the disk
<superm1> so there are no "other" workarounds to try really
<MitoTranin> don't get me wrong... I like what I see.... (otherwise you guys wouldn't be using my hosting as a mirror :) )
<superm1> you can attempt to not make any packaging changes
<MitoTranin> but I just can't get it installed!
<MitoTranin> lol
<superm1> so dont choose proprietary drivers
<superm1> or change anythign but remote
<superm1> during install
<superm1> and see how that works through
<MitoTranin> I can try that
<MitoTranin> I always do set it to the proprietary drivers, so I can have tv-out
<superm1> yeah.  you can do that post install if it comes to it
<MitoTranin> is there a way to install them after the install?
<MitoTranin> cool, that's what I thought
<DiggThis> superm1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39739/ hopefully you can get to the source of the prob
<superm1> DiggThis, you have a HD 2600XT don't you.
<DiggThis> exactly
<superm1> ha
<superm1> i figured as much
<superm1> okay so the problem is this
<superm1> the 8.41.6 driver came out officially a few weeks ago
<superm1> it is the minimum driver you need for that card
<DiggThis> crap
<superm1> but the problem is
<superm1> it cant be included by default in ubuntu
<superm1> because it breaks functionality of a few other cards
<superm1> you can install it locally if you'd like
<DiggThis> just my luck
<DiggThis> how do i do it?
<superm1> DiggThis, more or less its a matter of following this: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<superm1> in "method 2"
<superm1> but you need to download the newer driver
<superm1> the 8.41.6 or 8.41.7
<superm1> from the amd website
<DiggThis> from where though?
<DiggThis> amd
<DiggThis> k
<DiggThis> do they have linux driver?
<superm1> yeah
<DiggThis> thx i just saw it
<DiggThis> great ill devote 2moro to this and get back to you about progress. will the wiki walk me though it enough ya think?
<superm1> it does
<DiggThis> awesome thx once again superm1 you are a legend!!
<superm1> no prob DiggThis, hopefully this all works out well for you in the end :)
<DiggThis> night
<superm1> laga, fyi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3483843#post3483843
<superm1> eh this isn't good.  there are locks on universe now.  laga get the mythbuntu-control-centre stuff done asap.  it needs to pass against archive admins for exceptions and stuff, so this can turn into major trouble
<superm1> i just got a 'waiting for distro maintainer to ack' thing on my mythtv upload
<superm1> laga, also merging all that logging support for ubuntu-mythtv-frontend might end up being more troublesome than expected
<superm1> we'll see
<MitoTranin> superm1: I just checked on the install, and it still got stuck at 94%
<MitoTranin> I'm thinking my next try will be to do a custom install instead of standard
<MitoTranin> and choose some different options in there
<MitoTranin> any other suggestions since you know more about what is getting stuck than I do?
<Wy|laptop> Did the last edgy update break restricted drivers for anyone else?
<deffcon> he guys, can someone tell me why i don't have stereo tv sound or music anymore, but d.d .5.1 i still have when watching dvd, this has happen't after a few updates on alpha4
<Wy|laptop> alsa problems?
<Wy|laptop> sounds like your passthrough is working, but not your regular playback
<deffcon> yes but what can i check to make it work again
<Wy|laptop> check in your mythfrontend settings
<deffcon> i did but no result
<Wy|laptop> Hrm. open a term window and try using aplay on a sound file
<deffcon> ok i will try
<deffcon> nope no sound
<Wy|laptop> What sort of sound card and outputs are you using?
<deffcon> creative audigy and all via spdif to my receiver and for a couple of days ago it worked like a charm, something has broken some config
<Wy|laptop> check your outputs in the gui sound config in gnome
<Wy|laptop> and run a 'test sound' there. Also, see if sound is working playing back files in totem
<deffcon> ok i will try
<deffcon> btw never mind this isseu i will go and give the beta i real good try
<deffcon> but thnx anyway\\
<Wy|laptop> np. ALSA sucks :P
<deffcon> haha
<deffcon> are you running the beta 1
<Wy|laptop> well, I'm running the up to date one
<deffcon> up to date one ?
<Wy|laptop> Well, latest verion in the repository
<deffcon> svn or weekly builds
<Wy|laptop> svn .. shouldn't make a difference, though
<Wy|laptop> it's all the same packages
<deffcon> yes but no mythstream in svn
<Wy|laptop> right now I'm just a bit peeved that the last update broke restricted-drivers
<deffcon> oops really
<Wy|laptop> yeah
<deffcon> and what steps do you do to resolf this problem?
<Wy|laptop> revert a bunch of stuff, OR wait until the next update
<deffcon> are there some repo's broken right now?
<Wy|laptop> some were. updated my repos and they seem good now, though
<davro> I have installed mythbuntu with a hauppauge PVR500 but i have not got a network card that works have ordered one , is it possible to run mythbuntu without a network card just use the tv side ?.
<Wy|laptop> um, sure, but you won't get any schedule updates
<Wy|laptop> or hell, any ubuntu updates
<davro> yup, just thought i might be able to check the PVR card is working, while the network card arrives.
<Wy|laptop> sure
<Wy|laptop> you should have a /dev/video0 and /dev/video1 devices, just mplayer them
<deffcon> Wyllaptop take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39749/
<laga> superm1: crap. ok.
<davro> running mplayer /dev/video0 and /dev/video1 shows no output ?
<laga> superm1: i'll try to have mcc mostly ready by 8pm my time (UTC+2)
<laga> Wy|laptop: are you using the trunk packages?
<superm1> laga, so another 7 hours or so?
<laga> 6.5h, yes
<superm1> okay cool
<laga> superm1: how much time is left?
<laga> i'll go outside soon but return later and then get hacking
<superm1> laga, well the freeze went sometime yesterday or today
<laga> bad.
<superm1> so at this point the sooner the better
<laga> ok
<superm1> because its going to be in a queue until an archive admin is buggered enough
<laga> :/
<superm1> and main is under a hard freeze, so i think that means the end of lirc
<laga> teh suck
<superm1> indeed
<laga> oops, forgot about lirc
<laga> oh well
<laga> we can't fix everything.
<superm1> well mythbuntu-lirc-generator does need to be sorted out still
<superm1> and that's universe
<laga> whats wrong with it
<superm1> i'm hoping foxbuntu will be able to do that
<superm1> it spits out bad configs for hauppauge remotes
<laga> oh
<laga> too bad
<superm1> which i think is bad
<laga> it doesnt work well for VLC for me.
<superm1> because the two biggest remotes
<superm1> are hauppauge and mceusb*
<laga> some stuff works but some stuff doesn't.
<superm1> but if foxbuntu can't get to it, then i say forget it
<laga> superm1: good to know - i was gonna give the GF my hauppauge remote and install mythbuntu beta
<laga> heh
<superm1> haha
<superm1> see!
<laga> stress++;
<superm1> yeah indeed
<laga> o_O
<laga> looks like the ps2 is not good anymore for the GF
<superm1> i'm a bit pissed this morning too.  i've got recordings from ~2 years ago that i haven't been able to burn because they were > 4.37 gb after taking out commercials
<laga> she wants to know what you look like
<superm1> so i set them to not autoexpire
<superm1> well in doing so, i've got recordings from 2 weeks ago
<superm1> that i didnt get to watch
<laga> and they autorexpired? :/
<laga> heh
<laga> you need more diskspace
<superm1> so i bought a copy of nero linux
<superm1> and some dual layer disks
<superm1> and i'm burning off the 2 year old recordings in UDF
<superm1> i couldn't find any other way to do it
<laga> poor mario
<superm1> this is what i get for working on myth stuff more than using it! :)
<laga> whas needed for RC?
<laga> heh
<laga> i almost enver use my mythtv
<laga> BTw
<laga> i got a reply from gigabyte. i can't set the primary VGA card in my BIOS. they just told me "that's not possible, sorry"
<superm1> well m-l-g, m-c-c are the main things that i'd like to see happen.  i need to sort out with installer stuff still
<laga> so i can almost forget about my multiseat idea.
<superm1> that's a shame
<laga> yes
<laga> i#m gonna write a very angry email back.
<laga> or probably buy a new mother board, but that costs money. and never change a running system :/
<laga> .oO(.. fsck gigabyte...)
<laga> i wish stuff was just working
<laga> :P
<superm1> haha stuff working
<superm1> that's funny
<laga> hehe
<laga> i'm gonna kick some major ass if the feisty kernel is not fixed soon. c'mon, why the hell do you have to break existing hardware support
<laga> (GF keeps requesting pictures of you, i think i have to go)
<superm1> eh?
<superm1> haha
<superm1> okay i'll cu in a few hours, i've gotta run to work anyhow
<laga> bye
<sebrock> need help setting up a cron job with mythfilldatabase
<laga> i really dont mean to be an asshole, but you need to ask a question as well. even better yet, you need to seach the web and read the manual of cron before asking.
<sebrock> I'm searching right now
<sebrock> anyway, I guess this is not a big issue, how would I go about to do this, say doing a mythfilldatabase once ever day
<laga> enable it in mythfrontend, mythbackend will do it for you then
<sebrock> well, I need to specify 14 days
<sebrock> do you know where this settings is stored?
<laga> see mythfilldatabase --help
<sebrock> as of now its set to 15 days (cant remember where I set it) and that gives an error with my grabber
<sebrock> how can I set that permanently?
<sebrock> I know --max-days flag
<sebrock> but I'm pretty sure I have set it to 15 days somewhere
<laga> maybe in your grabber's config.
<laga> i dont know your grabber.
<sebrock> XMLTV
<sebrock> dammit cant find it :D
<laga> oh, you#re using XMLTV! no shit! :>
<laga> check ~/.mythtv/*xmltv
<laga> or ~/.xmltv/
<laga> it's possible there's no such setting.
<sebrock> already checked them files
<sebrock> so it's stored withing myth settings somewhere
<sebrock> it's swedish xmltv  :P
<laga> i have never seen such a setting
<laga> therethinker2: you still haven't committed your recent changes to mcc (where you added that button). please do so or it won't get it.
<laga> therethinker2: i will not pull out your changes out of the tarball you sent to me.
<therethinker> laga: I will, don't worry. I was just going to wait until I fixed this Medibuntu thing
<laga> great
<laga> mind you, we need to get this done ASAP because the archives are closed
<therethinker> Oh, yep
<superm1> therethinker, did you get that thing for adding repos in or no?
<therethinker2> I'm working on it
<therethinker2> I was confused, the way it sounded, that theyre was already something in glade (a button)
<therethinker2> but I couldn't find it
<therethinker2> so I've been working on doing that
<therethinker2> the pythons all set
<laga> cool
<superm1> therethinker2, there is stuff in glade
<superm1> already
<superm1> its just marked as not visible
<superm1> on the main glade file
<superm1> you mark it visible and then the tab suddenly becomes accessible
<therethinker2> Yes, I got that
<therethinker2> But then in the tab, its just the warning
<laga> morning superm1
<superm1> mornin (again)
<therethinker2> morning all
<superm1> therethinker2, there might be a button too
<superm1> its been some time
<therethinker2> Yeah, there isn't. I added a check box
<superm1> since i touched that when i realized it was more trouble then i was prepared for
<therethinker2> and I'm working on the python stuff
<therethinker2> Oh, and you have a function checking for the repo... but it checks for deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/, thats wrong, right?
<superm1> oh its changed :)
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> forgot about that
<superm1> you are correct, it needs to be updated
<therethinker2> good
<therethinker2> Thanks
<laga> superm1:  i need to run now. i've added tooltips to the experimental options (please proofread and modify them to your taste so we can upload new translation templates). the whole experimental options vbox is greyed out now if there's no backend installed. however, the options are not unselected, eg those tweaks will stay installed.
<laga> if you remove the backend
<superm1> awesome
<superm1> sounds great
<laga> i couldn't find a sane way to do that right now. with every option added, the code gets increasingly complicated as there are various dependencies on each other
<superm1> you pushed them to bzr?
<laga> which is 'teh suck'
<superm1> 2$ bzr pull
<superm1> Using saved location: bzr+ssh://superm1@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-control-centre/
<laga> yes, forgot to enter my pass
<superm1> yeah i ran into similar issues with the plugins and such
<laga> wait a sec
<superm1> so i hear ya
<therethinker2> Oh, can glade read the self.config vars? It seems to be that way...
<superm1> therethinker, well not directly
<superm1> you have to set and get them
<therethinker2> Hmmm
<superm1> look at either how the plugins do it
<superm1> or vnc
<laga> i did handle it for the "enable experimental options" checkbox, so i tried to couple it with that, but no dice. i've gotta run right now, so i'll finish the commit message and be gone
<therethinker2> hmm
<superm1> okay laga
<superm1> if there's any troubles i'll leave you a message or fix it myself if i can
<therethinker2> Ahh
<therethinker2> so it is, you just loop through them, thanks :-)
<laga> superm1: great.
<laga> superm1: ya think the tweaks need to be removed from the system if there#s no backend? might make a lot of sense
<superm1> makes sense to me
<laga> bah
<laga> right.
<laga> will try to get that added
<laga> it's simple, but i need to find out where to add it
<superm1> okay i'll wait to push until later when you do that
<laga> so, dont push it to the archives today
<laga> :
<laga> :P
<laga> oh, there's still some more polishing
<superm1> go have fun with your lady
<laga> need to run now, GF is about to kill me
<laga> unless she gets a picture
<laga> :P
<therethinker2> :P
<superm1> get on the facebook
<superm1> i'm on there
<therethinker2> I almost got it
<superm1> cool good :)
<therethinker2> Superm1, can you teach me how to upload/merge?
<superm1> therethinker2, okay so here is how it goes
<therethinker2> Do I need an SSH key?
<superm1> you've got your separate branch
<superm1> yes you will
<therethinker2> k
<superm1> what you will do is keep this branch around as a "development" branch
<superm1> and then in another directory your going to do a "bzr co bzr+ssh://user@bazaar.launchpad.net/~user/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-control-centre"
<superm1> and that checks out directly from the branch on launchpad
<superm1> and is bound to that branch
<therethinker2> okay
<superm1> so when your ready to merge, you go to that other directory
<superm1> and type bzr merge OTHERPLACE
<superm1> where OTHERPLACE is where you were doing development
<therethinker2> okay
<superm1> and then when that merge is done, it will tell you if there were conflicts (which hopefully there weren't)
<superm1> if there weren't, then you type bzr commit from the bound branch
<superm1> and it pushes it up to launchpad automatically
<therethinker2> okay
<therethinker2> thanks
<superm1> in your development branch then, you can either bzr pull or bzr merge from launchpad if you want to keep it in sync
<superm1> but it knows exactly what revision it came from, so that's not for sure necessary
<superm1> it just makes for cleaner easier merges
<therethinker2> Okay
<therethinker2> thanks
<tgm4883> Either I don't pay attention very much or my University just decided to go back to high school
<therethinker2> :P
<tgm4883> Have there always been homecoming kings and queens in college?
<superm1> yeah there have
<superm1> its ridiculous
<tgm4883> chalk me up as surprised
<tgm4883> I just got an email about it
<tgm4883> i was like wtf
<tgm4883> I'm supposed to vote for some people that I have never even seen or heard of
<therethinker2> wait, shouldn't the functions like toggle_vnc/vnc_password/role be in changer.py?
<tgm4883> at least in high school i had seen the people
<therethinker2> I'm getting confused. I don't know how I can enable the repo
<therethinker2> since I'd have to do it in changer.py
<therethinker2> it seems
<superm1> yeah you do
<superm1> have to do it in changer.py
<superm1> the toggle stuff is just glade callback functions
<superm1> to update gui
<superm1> and the data objects behind the gui
<therethinker2> yeah, I just realized that ;P
<therethinker2> But I'm trying to figure out where and how I do this
<superm1> all changes happen in the 'class for making change' :)
<therethinker2> :P
<therethinker2> Wait, it  shouldn't take long to do, so it probably don't have to run it at the exact moment...
<superm1> look at the way that things are done in there
<superm1> its a fake progress dialog
<superm1> that just increases percent as things are to be worked on
<therethinker2> Yeah... it seems that its all for just installing
<therethinker2> though
<superm1> well you have to look a little further
<superm1> that is some more complicated stuff
<tgm4883> is there a frontend log now?
<superm1> for installing and removing packages
<superm1> tgm4883, there was
<superm1> but its gone
<tgm4883> :(
<tgm4883> I like to crash my frontend
<therethinker2> ahh
<superm1> tgm4883, how to put it back is a bit complicated too
<therethinker2> found it... I think :P
<tgm4883> eh not important
<tgm4883> I use to think i was crashing the who DE
<superm1> laga, okay i cleaned up your stuff a little bit.  i'm happy with it now.
<tgm4883> but since we switched to xfce, I can just crash the frontend
<superm1> right
<tgm4883> which kinda sucks
<tgm4883> but not really
<tgm4883> also, can we add a third option for frontends MCC
<benlake> anyone have issues after using the nice restricted drivers popup to install nvidia drivers on a fresh install?
<tgm4883> benlake, what kind of issues
<superm1> tgm4883, what third option?
<benlake> after doing this, X doesn't start
<tgm4883> frontend/desktop
<superm1> benlake, check out /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<superm1> see what's up
<tgm4883> doing just frontend also loads mythbuntu settings, which enables xfce.
<tgm4883> so on my laptop it set me up to use xfce
<superm1> tgm4883, but it doesnt setup auto login
<benlake> the machine just gave me a prompt, somestimes it does and sometimes not
<tgm4883> right
<superm1> when you just install does it?
<tgm4883> no
<superm1> so isn't that by default a frontend/desktop
<superm1> tgm4883, add names to the front of your comments, you got me confused now :)
<benlake> hmm, it says "Fatal server error: no screens found", well that'll do it
<tgm4883> heh
<superm1> benlake, look earlier in the file and see what caused it
<benlake> I was hoping I wouldn't have to touch the x config for mythbuntu
<tgm4883> superm1, when you just install frontend, it sets you env to xfce (it did on my laptop) so the next time you login you are in xfce
<benlake> I'm coming from a gentoo machine, those are so temperamental
<tgm4883> so i was in xfce instead of gnome
<tgm4883> superm1, because I want to use the frontend on my laptop from applications, not any auto login or such
<benlake> (II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:02:0 (WW) VESA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:2:0) found (EE) No devices detected.
<benlake> that's weird.
<benlake> http://pastebin.org/4251
<benlake> superm1: do I need to specify that glx and dri should be loaded?
<superm1> tgm4883, it shouldn't set the env to xfce
<superm1> tgm4883, was this with the latest m-c-c
<superm1> and m-d-s?
<tgm4883> yea
<superm1> benlake, wrong log, that is from the failed failsafe
<tgm4883> cause installing frontend activates mds doesn't it
<superm1> can you see if you have /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old?
<benlake> superm1: its using the nvidia driver is it not?
<superm1> tgm4883, well it install m-d-s
<benlake> sure
<superm1> but autologin isn't setup unless you turn it on with the other tab
<tgm4883> right, auto login isn't the issue
<superm1> i'm pretty sure that is how the behavior should be on a fresh install
<superm1> tgm4883, was this a new user account?
<tgm4883> no
<superm1> or was it the user u ran m-c-c with?
<superm1> can you check your ~/.dmrc?
<superm1> see if you have one
<tgm4883> i only have one user on my laptop
<benlake> superm1: http://pastebin.org/4252
<superm1> benlake, can you edit your xorg.conf and comment out the line with that pci id
<superm1> its usually around like 66 or so
<benlake> but didn't it detect the video card at that ID?
<tgm4883> i have .dmrc
<superm1> just comment it out
<superm1> it can auto detect
<superm1> x can
<superm1> tgm4883, can you check the date that was made?
<superm1> i suspect it was there from an old m-d-s
<superm1> or m-c-c
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> it only has modified and accessed
<tgm4883> no created
<superm1> well what modified date then
<benlake> superm1: there is no device in the conf with that ID
<tgm4883> Oct 5
<tgm4883> it could be from an old mds i suppose, this wasn't a fresh install of the mcc or frontend, it happened after an update
<superm1> tgm4883, can you double check it in say a fresh vm?
<tgm4883> yea, give me a little bit
<superm1> i'm almost (92.4%) positive that it shouldn't do that
<benlake> superm1: http://pastebin.org/4253
<superm1> benlake, so what happened when you commented out line 66?
<superm1> and restarted X?
<benlake> superm1: I guess I didn't read you right, doing that now
<tgm4883> arg, how do i not have a gutsy iso?
<tgm4883> superm1, quick question, are universe and multiverse default on pre release software and they will be disabled for release?
<superm1> i'm not sure.
<superm1> check in #ubuntu+1 i think
<tgm4883> they have been on for all my installs
<tgm4883> i'll do that
<superm1> universe turns on when you install m-c-c from the website
<superm1> but multiverse doesn't
<tgm4883> k
<superm1> and if therethinker2's changes work well, we can probably enable multiverse from m-c-c
<tgm4883> sweet
<therethinker> :)
<benlake> superm1: it started!
<benlake> superm1: Now where do I tell it what monitor I have?
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> superm1, I think your suppose to move posts like that
<superm1> benlake, its supposed to detect most of that automatically
<superm1> you might consider commenting out that hsync and vrefresh lines too
<superm1> those are fairly automatic
<superm1> you can also open up nvidia-settings from m-c-c
<superm1> to do a lot
<benlake> mcc?
<benlake> myth control center?
<superm1> mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1> yes
<superm1> its in Applications->System
<benlake> hmm, well it knows what monitor I have, but it doesn't give me its res
<superm1> like i said comment out those lines
<benlake> honestly I think I was forcing a res it doesn't officially support
<superm1> it will detect the monitor more on its own
<benlake> comment out the display all together?
<superm1> no
<superm1> the hsync
<superm1> vrefresh
<superm1> they restrict the resolutions it can do
<benlake> k
<superm1> gotta run myself though
<superm1> back in a few hours again
<therethinker2> this is annoying. it runs fine in the python console, but locks up when mcc runs it
<therethinker2> any devs here from mcc?
<therethinker2> besides me :P
<laga> re#
<laga> yes
<therethinker2> In changer.py
<therethinker2> it hangs whenever it gets to my lines
<therethinker2> its very  wierd
<therethinker2> even if it doesn't execute my function
<laga> can you commit so i can take a look?
<therethinker2> sure
<laga> superm1: ohy. why did you remove the checkbox?
<laga> therethinker2: commited?
<therethinker2> Can I just do bzr commit, or will I screw soemthign up?
<laga> just bzr commit
<laga> i'm not entirely happy with superm1's last commit anyways.
<therethinker2> k
<therethinker2> its 79
<therethinker2> i'm having trouble with changer.py
<laga> no, the main branch is at rev 83 or something
<therethinker2> really
<laga> maybe you need to merge beforehands and push afterwards
<therethinker2> it said "committed revision 79"
<laga> because you're not working with the main branch
<laga> try bzr merge
<therethinker2> yeah
<therethinker2> damn, conflics
<therethinker2> *conflicts
<laga> ignore conflicts in po/
<therethinker2> theres still 2 others
<laga> or just bzr resolve them without actually resolving them (and dont commit those then ;))
<laga> i need to fand a way to handle po/ sanely
<laga> yeah, resolve them ;)
<therethinker2> How?
<therethinker2> bzr resolve didn't fix any
<laga> you're supposed to resolve them man ually, bzr resolve is just to let bzr know it's all good now.
<therethinker2> how do I resolve them though? Remove what I've done?
<laga> you look at the new code and your code and make it work together. or maybe you just need to move yours down etc
<therethinker2> hmm
<laga> superm1: as much as i hate to admit it, removal of the experimental checkbox almost didn't hurt.
<therethinker2> hmm
<laga> if your google-fu doesnt help, i can take a look in a few minutes
<therethinker2> Yeah, its not
<benlake> hda_intel has been properly detected for my sound card, I've selected it in the Mixer, but I get no sound.... where might I start looking?
<laga> benlake: do you get sound on mp3 playback?
<benlake> laga: nay
<benlake> getting hda_intel on gentoo was a chore, but it worked :P
<benlake> I'm curious where else to go for sound configs and such, this setup is new to me
<laga> benlake: try #ubuntu+1
<laga> also, state what hardware you're using
<benlake> this is a myth setup :P
<benlake> but fair enough
<laga> benlake: so what. it's based on ubuntu.
<laga> benlake: sorry, don't mean to come across as the grumpy guy i am, but we can't be held responsible for other people's broken packages ;)
<benlake> no worries
<therethinker2> okay, I commited
<laga> benlake: i hear there#s trouble withj snd-hda-intel; it requires a newer version for some people
<laga> therethinker2: will take a look in a few minutes..
<therethinker2> its k
<therethinker2> just wanted to let you know
<therethinker2> Wait, I need to upload it, right? Should I do that in a 2nd directory or something?
<benlake> laga: how do I attempt this newer version? latest source type new?
<benlake> they said "go to system > preferences > sound and test your cards there", but we no have :/
<therethinker2> laga, should I push this broken branch?
<therethinker2> that just seems bad ;P
<Coded1> im thinking of getting a dvb s2 card for sattelite hd, i havent made a real decision on what hardware manufacturer to go with, can anyone here share their hd-sat experiences?
<Coded1> i checked www.linuxcompatible.org for dvb and only 2 cards came up, neither were supported
<Coded1> i have a 2.53ghz /512mb pc1066 base machine
<laga> benlake: i dont think there's a module available.
<therethinker2> laga: I just commented it out
<laga> Coded1: www.linuxtv.org
<therethinker2> its on like 404
<therethinker2> on changer.py
<therethinker2> just pushed it right now
<laga> ok
<benlake> hmm..
<laga> benlake: check the bug tracker at launchpad.net
<therethinker2> Oh crap, Sorry, I had no clue I was uploading each time :P
<therethinker2> I messed that up :P
<laga> heh
<laga> well, without comitting it's no fun.
<therethinker2> Well, I thought you had to push it
<laga> need to finish my changes here first before i upgrade
<laga> yeah, but if your branch is bound to branch upstream you dont
<laga> or so
<therethinker2> oh
<therethinker2> I got it working :-)
<laga> cool
<laga> i think mine is about to start working, too.
<therethinker2> okay, and I pushed it
<laga> cool
<therethinker2> (correctly, this time :P)
<therethinker2> Should I add the multiverse?
<laga> yes. mythtv is in multiverse
<therethinker2> No, I mean superm1 wanted the same thing done to multiverse as the medibuntu repo
<laga> ?
<laga> you need to talk to him then
<therethinker2> k
<laga> mcc should be in multiverse, too, but it's in universe o_O
<therethinker2> hmm
<laga> i cant find a way to remove the optimiztation stuff and the backend role simultaenously while retaining my sanitey
<laga> sanity*
<therethinker2> :P
<therethinker2> thats what pills are for
<therethinker2> I should probably put the multiverse thing in the Advanced tab,
<laga> and pop some pills? :)
<laga> there's no more room in the advanced tab IMHO
<laga> maybe you can make the medibuntu tab more generic
<therethinker2> Well, since we removed the last box...
<therethinker2> Well, the medibuntu tab, at least it seems, will eventually become a codec tab. (Thats the name of it... but so far its just the repo)
<laga> hum
<laga> superm1: ping
<therethinker2> what does that look like? Hmm
<therethinker2> therethinker: ping
<therethinker2> ah
<laga> heh
<laga> nothing special here
<therethinker2> I thought it was similar to /msg or something
<therethinker2> Okay. multiverse works
<laga> cool
<laga> bah, conflict
<therethinker2> wow,libdvdcss2 takes forever to install
<therethinker2> I merged my updates  with your branch
<laga> yes
<laga> you probably renamed a vbox in glade which broke my code :)
<laga> i'll fix it
<therethinker2> k
<therethinker2> I pushed, but you can fix it
<therethinker2> And yeah, I probably did. sorry :P
<therethinker2> Also, the reason  I did it a bit different for the codecs, was that if you already had something installed, you'd want to be able to uninstall it after you removed the repo
<laga> i'll try yours now
<laga> hum
<laga> ah, so i can't select individual codecs after enabling medibuntu?
<therethinker> YOu should be able to...
<therethinker> why?
<therethinker> You can install them separately after enabling
<laga> where?
<therethinker> The codec tab
<therethinker> There's only 2...
<laga> therethinker2: http://laga.ath.cx/medibuntu-odd.png
<therethinker> that's very odd
<laga> also:
<laga> sh: /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/optimize_mythdb.pl: Permission denied
<laga> i'll fix that
<laga> the permission denied problem
<therethinker2> I assume that the former is a merge problem
<laga> i'll commit my local stuff ASAP
<laga> so we can check the diff.
<therethinker2> lets see...wow... mcc won't even start on mine
<therethinker2> yeah, the vbox thing
<laga> you're missing some fixes probably
<therethinker2> Yeah
<therethinker2> Was there any besides that?
<laga> problems?
<therethinker2> Wait, you commit your thing
<laga> yes.
<therethinker2> and I'll just fix the medibuntu problem from there
<laga> bah
<laga> conflicts
<laga> Contents conflict in po/mythbuntu-control-centre.pot.OTHER.OTHER.OTHER
<therethinker> :P
<laga> i swear, if i can't get this fixed i'll kill someone.
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> Again, pills
<therethinker> And I think tgm4883 lives closer to you than I do...
<laga> heh
<therethinker> What text editor do you use? is that kate?
<laga> yes, kate
<laga> oh, looks like i was missing some changes to the advanced tab
<therethinker> Yeah
<laga> ok, that#s a bitch to merge. i'll just redo my changes.
<therethinker2> Yeah, I just compiled from the last commit, and its fine for me
* superm1 returns
<therethinker2> if you open it up, and theres a "checkbox1" and "checkbox2", then you have an old branck
<therethinker2> *branch
<therethinker2> I got the mediabuntu, multiverse, and 2 codecs working :-D
<benlake> laga: I ran alsamixer and my direct channels were muted, all is well
<therethinker2> ^superm1
<laga> benlake: ouch
<benlake> mythbuntu might want to inherit the sound settings app in ubunut
<laga> benlake: send a patch or file a bug?
<laga> wait
<benlake> not a bug
<benlake> just not obvious
<laga> the sound settings app should just set them system-wide.
<benlake> that's what I did
<laga> alsactl save, alsactl restore
* laga tries to stay away from gnome as much as possible, tbh
* therethinker shows laga a travelocity commercial
<superm1> nice therethinker2 :)
<laga> there is a problem
<laga> therethinker2: if i disable medibuntu support and hit apply, i can still toggle the libdvdcss2 switch
<therethinker> Yeah, I figured it out
<therethinker> but I'll stick it in after you commit
<laga> oh
<laga> i have my stuff committed now.
<therethinker2> oh, great
<therethinker2> if you want to change it - line 746, should be False
<therethinker2> sorry, 747
<laga> no i'll just pull your commit
<therethinker2> I'm compiling right now... was there another problem to fix?
<superm1> laga, you no like my change
<superm1> getting away the experimental settings?
<laga> superm1: i do like it now
<superm1> okay good
<superm1> did you resolve your conflict?
<superm1> meld is really good for that
<superm1> meld FILE1 FILE2 FILE3
<laga> superm1: i was just gonna use that function for someone else, too, but it's all good now.
<superm1> it does a 3 way merge
<superm1> okay
<laga> no, it was just a minor conflict.
<laga> superm1: problem is now, however, that after removing the backend, the tweaks are still on the system. they#ll be removed after hitting apply a second time.
<therethinker2> I'm just testing, then i'll commit
<laga> if the old function was still in place, i could have just toggled that button but oh well
<superm1> laga, well you can put the old function back
<superm1> sorry for wiping it :)
<laga> um
<laga> no
<laga> now i got the other solution into place already :)
<laga> although
<laga> hum
<laga> i can indeed put that function back, there's no need for a b utton.
<therethinker2> wait, did you push that small fix?
<therethinker2> Or was that a different typo?
<laga> what small fix
<laga> no, different typo
<therethinker2> k
<laga> ok
<laga> two items left for me:
<laga> err, three.
<laga> * get a sane mysqld config
<laga> * merge translations
<superm1> sane in what sense?
<therethinker> Let see, what else is there for mcc?
<laga> * dont overwrite custom mysqld config, bu make a copy first
<laga> superm1: meaning performs better than default, but doesnt cause other harm
<superm1> i thought you were putting a /etc/mysql/conf.d/blah.conf
<superm1> that overrides my.cnf
<laga> i've been running with a tweaked msqld for a few months, i'll probably take those values
<laga> superm1: yes.
<superm1> so how would that overwrite anything possibly?
<laga> but maybe the user makes custom changes so i'll make a copy just in case
<superm1> oic
<therethinker2> are there any other important  codecs in that repo?
<therethinker2> Hmm.. should I work on the multi-desktop-enviorment thing?
<superm1> therethinker2, i'm not sure what else is there that is useful for a mythbuntu box
<therethinker2> Mult-desktop-env thing?
<superm1> what mult desktop env thign?
<laga> the bug i filed?
<therethinker2> Like, someone said they wanted to be able to have Kubuntu AND xubuntu
<superm1> oh yeah therethinker2 if yo ucan do that
<superm1> that'd rock
<superm1> therethinker2, is the repo stuff all done then?
<therethinker2> Yep
<superm1> awesome let me pull and see
<therethinker2> I added 2 codecs that were already halfway into it
<therethinker2> I'll add more if theres any other packages
<superm1> therethinker2, do you mind if i tweak that gui a little bit?
<laga> don't say yes, he'll randomly delete buttons.
<superm1> haha
<superm1> no i just want to add some alignment boxes
<superm1> and change spacing
<therethinker2> :P
<therethinker2> Yes, do that
<superm1> ok
<therethinker2> Just no button carousing :P
<superm1> um?
<superm1> there is a mutliverse button on advanced management
<superm1> that can't be touched
<therethinker2> What do you mean
<therethinker2> can't be touched?
<superm1> well if you dont have mythtv-backend installed
<superm1> its greyed out
<therethinker2> Ohhh :P
<therethinker2> Maybe I should have moved that somewhere else :P
<therethinker2> do you want to place it?
<superm1> yeah put that somewhere else
<superm1> hm
<superm1> well actually
<superm1> perhaps system roles
<therethinker2> K
<superm1> and then grey out backend role and frontend role's boxes
<superm1> if its not enabled
<therethinker2> k
<therethinker2> Question:
<therethinker2> If I install xubuntu-desktop, the package
<therethinker2> and I have ubuntu-desktop installed
<therethinker2> then I remove xubuntu-desktop
<therethinker2> Could that break ubuntu-desktop
<superm1> No it wouldn't
<superm1> because you'd still have ubuntu-desktop installed
<therethinker2> I think I remember messing up like that before...
<superm1> well it *shouldn't* at least ;)
<therethinker2> So, basically, I could just have 3 checkboxes acting like the plugin boxes, right?
<morphinex> therethinker2: when I did something like that it didn't break anything, but now apt-get remport all this crap it wants to autoremove
<superm1> yeah that sounds good
<therethinker2> Hmm
<therethinker2> k
<therethinker2> morphinex: hmmm
<morphinex> And I have to live with the big autoremove list forever
<morphinex> Maybe they've fixed it though
<laga> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/14317 <- check out that the simon jenkison guy said
<laga> i almost answered "put down that crack pipe."
<therethinker2> rofl
<laga> superm1: well, looks like these settings worked for that guy: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/90942#90942
<guddl> hi.
<superm1> yeah those look good
<laga> superm1: just use them? :)
<superm1> laga, well this is an *experimental* button isn't it :)
<superm1> if it doesnt work we're not responsible
<laga> ah
<laga> right
<laga> :)
<therethinker2> 5qu1d1485
<therethinker2> Yay keyboard banging :D
<superm1> okay gui is a little more tweaked in revno 90.  hopefully no complaints
<therethinker2> k
<therethinker2> did you touch the roles tab?
<superm1> No
<superm1> only touched the proprietary codecs tab
<therethinker2> okay
<laga> superm1: wow. some default settings in my.cnf are even 'better' than the tuned ones
<superm1> therethinker2, something i think is wrong in the detection of whether to enable sensitivity on w32codecs / libdvdcss2
<laga> unless different config files are installed for different machines (RAM size?)
<superm1> i just tried turning on and off a few options
<superm1> and there is some erratic behavior
<therethinker2> Hm... I agree. I fix it after I get this working
<superm1> not afaik
<superm1> Ok.
<therethinker2> Which *should* work right now...
<superm1> wow this control centre is really becoming feature filled
<therethinker2> But it always helps hitting "save" before compiling, doesn't it?
<superm1> i think for hardy we're going to have to discuss what needs to be moved where
<superm1> of course :)
<therethinker2> :P
<therethinker2> Yeah, this is amazing
<superm1> i think its a bit more than originally planned, that's for sure
<therethinker2> Its great though
<therethinker2> it installs everything you need
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> do you issue a refresh of package lists when you enable medibuntu?
<superm1> or multiverse for that matter?
<therethinker2> Yep
<therethinker2> Thats what takes so long
<superm1> ah so that is probably the delay encountered
<superm1> is there any way status can be shown for that?
<superm1> and what happens if internet is down at that time?
<laga> maybe you can say that in the progress thingamjic?
<therethinker2> I was thinking about putting it at a later step
<superm1> yeah that's feasible
<therethinker2> and if the internet is down, it will just fail silently, I guess
<therethinker2> Not sure though
<laga> you should refresh when applying the settings and ungrey the w32codecs/libdvdcss stuff afterwards.
<therethinker2> Yeah, I'll do that
* superm1 agrees
<superm1> same thing with when multiverse is off
<therethinker2> What do you mean?
<superm1> don't have backend/frontend viewable until apply is hit
<superm1> have it greyed out
<therethinker2> k
<laga> superm1: btw, why is mcc in universe when it depends on multiverse?
<laga> eg mythtv-common
<superm1> oh that's interesting
<superm1> didn't make that connection
<superm1> therethinker2, forget all the multiverse stuff then i think
<therethinker2> Why?
<superm1> because there is no way to install it unless multiverse is on
<therethinker2> So just remove it
<therethinker2> K
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> sorry
<therethinker2> Not a big deal
<therethinker2> Hellava lot easier to remove than to add
<therethinker2> :P
<laga> heh
<laga> shoulda brought it up earlier, sorry.
<therethinker2> Don't mind
<therethinker2> it wasn't hard to add either
<therethinker2> it was just renaming medibuntu stuff
<laga> show-off
<laga> takes me ages to add anything :P
<therethinker2> :P\
<laga> ok
<therethinker2> In a merge, is there a way to say "just go with the other file"
<laga> mysql config ought to be done. hope it's sane
<laga> superm1: should i ignore mythconverg for binary logs?
<therethinker2> did someone just push?
<superm1> laga, in the tweaked version
<laga> superm1: yes.
<superm1> therethinker2, did you pull my changes?
<superm1> yeah that's probably a good idea
<therethinker2> I did like 10 minutes ago
<superm1> omg vnc_pass creation was broke
<superm1> most stupid thing
<superm1> configure_vnc( blah, "vnc_password") rather than configure_vnc( blah, vnc_password )
<laga> heh
<laga> i think we're getting there..
<laga> too bad that we wont be able to do an additional upload with more translations.
<laga> i'll update the translations in a minute
<laga> or rather as soon as i get them from rosetta.
<laga> bye for now.
<superm1> well slight issue?
<superm1> haven't a ton of things changed/
<superm1> or will that matter
<superm1> since the po hasn't been uploaded there for a while
<therethinker2> superm1 -- are you still working on soemthing?
<superm1> therethinker2, i'm done
<therethinker2> I keep merging, and you come out with something else :P
<superm1> uploaded revno 91
<superm1> haha
<therethinker2> good
<therethinker2> Okay
<therethinker2> No more traces of multiverse
<therethinker2> Wait, on the CD
<therethinker2> is multiverse enabled?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> on mythbuntu disk?
<superm1> it has to be
<therethinker> yeah
<therethinker2> Okay, I committed that change...
<therethinker2> Now for the desktop stuff
<therethinker2> Wow... this is incredibly laggy on my VM
<therethinker2> up, there it goes
<therethinker2> (IRC was laggy)
<morphinex> hey guys, I'm getting hash sum mismatches on myth packages when doing apt-get upgrade
<morphinex> Failed to fetch http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mythtv/mythtv-backend-master_0.20.2-0ubuntu8_all.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<morphinex> for example
<superm1> morphinex, try another mirror
<superm1> mirror.cs.umn.edu is having troubles
<superm1> the last few days
<superm1> Applications->System->Software Sources
<superm1> you can choose one there
<morphinex> heh, I could do that if X wasn't also broken
<superm1> how'd X break?
<morphinex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/149707
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149707 in ubuntu "gutsy, 2.6.22-13-generic, X won't start, nvidia" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<superm1> morphinex, those should be available as of today
<superm1> i just got a new linux-restricted-modules myself
<morphinex> yeah, but if umn is broken...
<superm1> well
<superm1> then do this
<superm1> sudo sed -i s/mirror.cs.umn.edu/us.archive.ubuntu.com/ /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<laga> oh my god
<therethinker2> for checkboxes, what's the signal for changed? I'm thinking button_release_event, but I'm not so sure
<superm1> laga, what?
<laga> guys, if you can't handle apt-get, don't use beta software.
<therethinker2> Oh
<superm1> therethinker2, i use the toggled signal
<therethinker2> I thoguht that was just for radio buttons...
<superm1> all checkboxes inherit GtkToggleButton
<superm1> oh
<therethinker2> ah
<superm1> well yeah they do too
<morphinex> hey laga, every single time I come in here you talk shit
<morphinex> If you don't want people coming in here for help, why advertise this channel on your webpage?
<morphinex> Why not make the topic indicate that you give no help?
<superm1> hey kids lets be nice.  laga we'll get you your dev channel soon okay?
<superm1> morphinex, he gets ornery sometimes :)
<laga> morphinex: i won't give you the pleasure of answering to that :)
<therethinker2> :P
<morphinex> thanks superm, that worked, and maybe I can get X working now too
<superm1> good luck morphinex :)
<superm1> don't break stuff in the future.
<superm1> :P
<morphinex> heh, yeah, I'll work on not breaking the university of minnesota's mirror in the future ;)
<therethinker2> Wow... I'm surprised you didn't do this first
<superm1> therethinker2, which?
<therethinker2> the desktop enviorments
<superm1> therethinker2, if you get that one fixed quick and want another to tackle, you can have at that this one too :) bug 148318
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148318 in mythbuntu-control-centre "m-c-c opens terminal as root" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148318
<therethinker2> Sure.
<therethinker2> Yep, I'll get on it once I commit this...
<therethinker2> After I do bzr merge, do I need to do bzr commit again?
<superm1> yeah you do
<therethinker2> okay
<therethinker2> wow
<therethinker2> I have like a GB left on this VM :P
<superm1> that filled up quick?
<therethinker2> I have 16 different branches of MCC
<therethinker2> wait, 18
<superm1> wow
<superm1> why?
<therethinker2> I haven't deleted the ones that I first used
<therethinker2> And its not actually that much, its a 3.7GB VM anyway... so :P
<superm1> oh you can keep working in the same ones after you merge them back to the main one you know right?
<therethinker2> Yeah, I know
<superm1> you dont have  to start a new one
<superm1> ok
<therethinker2> Each ones like 2.3 MB, so its not a big deal :P
<benlake> should I make direct modifications to the xorg.conf or have a .local file?
<laga> morphinex: sorry if i came across as unfriendly earlier. your issue was a legit one and we do provide support for mythbuntu in here. however, i believe that one shouldn't use a pre-release linux distribution if they don't even know the basics. guess our expectations clashed here a bit - and i'd probably actually feel bad if you didn't accuse me of "talking shit" :P
<therethinker2> Wait, superm1, I think you went over my revision
<laga> superm1: i updated the changelog
<therethinker2> Wait, that was laga
<superm1> therethinker2, went over it?
<superm1> someone isn't bound in the branch they push?
<superm1> that's not good
<therethinker2> What I mean is
<superm1> oh just bzr update again
<therethinker2> I pulled a branch, and it didnt have my things
<therethinker2> yeah
<superm1> and then you can push therethinker2
<laga> superm1: ok, the remote control issue should indeed be fixed
<laga> did i do something wrong?
<laga> i commit directly into the branch at launchpad
<therethinker2> I just branched, and my revisions weren't there...
<laga> ok, i'll be gone now.
<laga> bye
<therethinker2> bye
<therethinker2> in bash, is there a way to take the output of one command, and use it in another?
<superm1> pipes
<therethinker> Oh yes
<therethinker2> Thanks :P Brain fart
<therethinker2> any other MCC problems?
<therethinker> Oh, right the repos/codecs
<DaveMorris> laga: whats eating you up now re your mailing list mail
<superm1> therethinker, just the repos/codecs, desktops, and root terminal item
<superm1> and that's it
<therethinker2> Great
<therethinker2> I'm working on fixing the codecs thing
<superm1> k cool
<superm1> innovative solution to the root terminal issue, but it doesn't appear to work?
<therethinker2> It did for me
<therethinker2> :P
<therethinker2> Thats the bug-fixer's mantra :P
<superm1> well if you have more than one user logged into the box
<superm1> that breaks
<superm1> eg: $ users
<superm1> supermario supermario supermario supermario
<therethinker2> hmm
<superm1> i think what you need to do, is determine the SUDO_UID
<therethinker2> k
<superm1> and then from that calculate the username as listed in /etc/passwd
<superm1> something very similar needs to be done in changer.py
<superm1> a few times
<therethinker2> okay
<therethinker2> Can you help me out?
<therethinker2> type sudo su
<therethinker2> echo $SUDO_UID
<therethinker2> then does it match the first, or second number in /etc/password
<therethinker2> for your entry
<therethinker2> wait, its a range, right?
<superm1> well so
<superm1> # echo $SUDO_UID
<superm1> 1000
<superm1> is what i get when i try it
<therethinker2> yeah
<therethinker2> I think in /etc/password, it lists a range
<superm1> No.
<superm1> it lists the uid
<superm1> and then gid
<superm1> so its the third field in /etc/password
<superm1> /etc/passwd
<therethinker2> oh
<therethinker2> wow, thanks
<superm1> the code to find the entry for that should already do that exact thing in changer.py
<superm1> break it into fields and all
<therethinker2> oh, okay
<superm1> so a literal copy and paste should probably suffice
<therethinker2> yeah
<superm1> now the important thing you need to do though, if SUDO_UID isn't a number
<superm1> eg its launched as root
<superm1> not from su/sudo
<superm1> then make sure to skip the section
<therethinker2> to skip what?
<superm1> skip finding the uid
<therethinker2> Oh
<superm1> it will be crashing otherwise
<therethinker2> yeah
<therethinker2> Hello fox
<foxbuntu> afternoon therethinker
<therethinker2> How can I get the output of an os.system command, though?
<therethinker2> just doing an = doesn't work
<therethinker2> Also, if I could...
<therethinker2> I could always do up to the first space of the output of users
<superm1> therethinker2, don't use output of os. commands
<superm1> you can do it all from the environment
<superm1> SUDO_UID can be obtained
<therethinker2> Well, getuid() doesnt' work
<superm1> and you can read /etc/apsswd
<superm1> well dont do it via getuid
<superm1> again look at changer.py :)
<therethinker2> Ooh
<superm1>         uid = int(os.getenv('SUDO_GID'))
<therethinker2> I thought you were saying it NEEDED to be done in there :P
<therethinker2> Wow, thanks :P
<therethinker2> *smacks self*
<superm1> haha
<superm1> oh god
<superm1> that would be messy
<superm1> not to say this app isn't already messy
<therethinker2> :P
<superm1> but then so you just do a check
<superm1> if uid != None
<therethinker2> Yeah
<superm1> then continue to find the username
<superm1> otherwise launch terminal
<therethinker2> and if int(uid) not equal uid
<superm1> well i dont think you even need to do int(uid)
<superm1> python types inherently know that kind of stuff
<therethinker2> ah
<therethinker2> still... can't hurt :P
<superm1> well i dont know that python knows how to typecast actually
<superm1> it may or may not
<superm1> foxbuntu, i dont think you need your own tab for your stuff, there is plenty of room on the advanced management tab left over
<superm1> especially if you make two columns
<superm1> merge the main branch back on top of your local branch and take a look
<therethinker2> what happened
<superm1> with what?
<therethinker2> Was he privately messaging you or something? :P
<superm1> No?
<tazgodx> so, is there a way to get LVM set up with mythbuntu? i know its not supported on the disk, but i have a few smaller drives, and i need LVM mainly
<therethinker2> Or was it from yesterday?
<superm1> he was working on something else he wanted to add
<superm1> yesterday
<superm1> tazgodx, just dont format the partition that you want to  use for lvm
<superm1> during install
<therethinker2> All of the sudden, it was like *wow* :P
<superm1> after install you can activate it
<tazgodx> can i still mount it to /var/lib
<superm1> yeah
<tazgodx> do you have any guides on how to activate and mount to /var/lib after install like that?
<superm1> i've always just googled "lvm howto"
<superm1> its a standard procedure, setting up an lvm
<therethinker2> got it
<foxbuntu> superm1, really?
<superm1> what?
<foxbuntu> tab space^^
<superm1> merge the latest changes, we are pretty much out of room for additional tabs
<superm1> especially if the network shares tab gets activated
<foxbuntu> superm1, alright...I will try to fit it in on Adv
<foxbuntu> is Adv where you want to stick this?
<foxbuntu> wow
<foxbuntu> 18 revs since last night?!?
<therethinker2> Yes
<therethinker2> I messed up, and did like 4 at once
<therethinker2> but other than that... we were busy :P
<superm1> yeah a lot of stuff changed today
<superm1> therethinker2, has gotten a few bugs fixed, so has laga.  i fixed one and then reorganized a few things :)
<foxbuntu> superm1, ok now should I move the buttons on Adv all up to the top and put my stuff below, or try to split the tab in half and put my stuff to the right?
<therethinker2> And I just fixed another :p
<superm1> foxbuntu, i personally think that all 3 current buttons for launching apps can be grouped along the top
<therethinker2> Well... I would have... if it worked
<therethinker2> I agree
<superm1> and then laga's mysql section
<superm1> and then your section
<foxbuntu> ok
<therethinker2> Why don't you make a MySQL tab?
<superm1> we're running out of space for tabs!
<therethinker2> Or move the optimize stuff into the DB Connect tab?
<foxbuntu> meh
<foxbuntu> my stuff will fit with MySQL here
<foxbuntu> I will move some stuff around
<DaveMorris> btw what does the mcc look like in sd tv resoultion?
<superm1> as of right now it takes up 800x550
<superm1> so what resolution do you drive your tv at?
<DaveMorris>  Modes           "800x600" "640x480"
<therethinker2> we could maybe squeeze an extra 50 px > way. But thats it
<superm1> yeah the whole app is very very tight right now
<DaveMorris> can you put scroll bars in so that if it's too big we can scroll around it
<superm1> um.
<therethinker2> I can once I fix this terminal thing
<superm1> how about instead we just make it act like a full screen app in 800x600?
<DaveMorris> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PAL look at the bottom of that
<DaveMorris> NTSC is only 480
<therethinker2> why don't we just resize it
<therethinker2> The longest tab was the roles
<superm1> resize the app?
<therethinker2> which I made shorter with only 1 row of DE's
<superm1> your asking for trouble there...
<superm1> because a lot of children have set desired widths
<superm1> that need to be adjusted then
<therethinker2> Hmm
<DaveMorris> scroll bars will make it useable for lower res users
<superm1> screw low res users i say.
<superm1> ;^)
<therethinker2> :P
<therethinker2> yeah
<tazgodx> does the new beta rls of mythbuntu set up serial IR Blasters?
<superm1> unfortunately not automatically
<superm1> it should be easier than on feisty, but its still a time consuming setup
<tazgodx> joy...
<tazgodx> :)
<foxbuntu> superm1, how can I get the tables to resize in glade?
<foxbuntu> they dont drag
<superm1> you have to change their expand and fill properties
<superm1> to control what space they cover
<superm1> and you can set requested with and height, but genrally stay away from over use of those
<superm1> and that's for the entire table
<superm1> not individual cells
<therethinker2> Hmm
<superm1> hmm?
<superm1> still something = no work?
<therethinker2> Yes
<therethinker2> When I run the program in the console it works...
<therethinker2> well, the function
<therethinker2> but it wont work in MCC
<superm1> how are you testing in mcc?
<therethinker2> Yeah
<superm1> i mean are you running debuild?
<superm1> and installing the deb to test?
<superm1> or how
<therethinker2> Yeb
<superm1> well you can debug better like this after installing
<superm1> sudo /usr/share/mythbuntu-control-centre/bin/mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1> you'll get traceback spit to the terminal when things cras
<superm1> crash even
<therethinker2> I do that
<superm1> o
<therethinker2> Its not that it crashes
<therethinker2> it just doesn't work :P
<tazgodx> is the PVR-500 the best dual tuner for mythtv?
<therethinker2> Its always root
<therethinker2> Oh wait
<therethinker2> I think I'm stupid...
<superm1> tazgodx, matter of opinion
<tazgodx> are there any other dual tuners that are good? i don't have HDTV yet, but i do plan on getting one soon also, so can i use HD tuners for regular analog for a few months?
<superm1> well the 500 is probably the best way to go for now
<Wy|laptop> I think the HDHomeRun is the best myth tuner at this point
<superm1> when you get hd
<superm1> add a hdhomerun
<tazgodx> yeah, i was thinking of the HDHomeRun. does that have a built in HD antena? or will i need an antenna to get the OVA HD channels?
<superm1> you'd need an antenna
<tazgodx> or OTA
<tazgodx> ty, i guess ill get the PVR-500 for now
<superm1> or you'd need cable supplied QAM channels
<superm1> have fun with it :)
<tazgodx> :) im sure i will, the one tuner i have now just sucks when i want to record somthign and watch another
<Wy|laptop> Well, an antenna is like 30 bucks for some nice amplified rabbit ears
* Wy|laptop is just mad at his pchdtv5500 right now
<tazgodx> haha, i was thinking of getting that pchd5500 also for after i got my HDTV
<tazgodx> guess that would be a bad move...
<superm1> i'm quite happy with my hdhomerun
<superm1> come monday nights, i drive 3 hd tuners and an sd tuner all at once
<superm1> hd home run is 2 of those
<Wy|laptop> yeah, the card detects fine but no signal detected
<tazgodx> can you get 2 different HD channels at once with one antenna plugged into that with a splitter?
<Wy|laptop> and no response to my email to support
<superm1> tazgodx, yeah
<Wy|laptop> taz: yeah
<Wy|laptop> superm1: I just bought one as well, should arrive in a few days
<tazgodx> i can't wait till i get my HDTV, i want hi def programming
* Wy|laptop grins. I need a new projector
<tazgodx> so, in 2 years when the US goes to all HD programming, will these sd tuners be unusable?
<Wy|laptop> CATV will be SD analog until 2011
<Wy|laptop> at least
<tazgodx> i thought they set a deadline for 2009
<Wy|laptop> that's OTA
<tazgodx> oh
<tazgodx> in any case, will my SD tuners be garbage in a few years?
<superm1> who knows
<Wy|laptop> aoops, 2012 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analog_television#Digital_switchover
<superm1> its not that everything is going to all HD, its just all digital broadcasts
<Wy|laptop> And often, if you have a cable modem, you'll pick up analog cable for .. ahem.. :P free.
<superm1> which i wonder how the cable infrastructure is going to fare with that
<superm1> given the already limited bandwidth
<foxbuntu> superm1, do you want me to upload my update to the main branch?
<Wy|laptop> Well, a digital signal uses less bandwidth than an analog signal
<superm1> foxbuntu, does it break things?
<superm1> or does it work?
<foxbuntu> let me build it quick
<tazgodx> is the PVR-500 MCE the normal 500? will it work i guess is my question
<Wy|laptop> yes
<tazgodx> ty
<foxbuntu> so far all I have done id update the advanced tab
<foxbuntu> no code for the scripts or anything yet
<tazgodx> guess ill buy that now while i set up my myth box
<superm1> foxbuntu, i thought you had a big patch
<superm1> from yesterday that you were testing?
<foxbuntu> superm1, that was before I merged it all into the Adv tab
<superm1> shouldn't have changed too much though?
<superm1> okay whatever
<superm1> if that's all you changed, as long as everything works
<superm1> push it
<foxbuntu> I will build it quick however
<foxbuntu> arg
<foxbuntu> its broken
<foxbuntu> I started over with rev 98
<foxbuntu> and just modified tab_advanced
<Wy|laptop> getting everything to output to alsa is such a pain in the wazoo
<Wy|laptop> er, -alsa, + toslink
<Wy|laptop> of course, now that I have that running fine, video playback for recordings results in screen barf
<therethinker2> Can someone help out with my code
<superm1> therethinker2, yeah sure
<therethinker2> I'm completely stumped
<superm1> what you got?
<therethinker2> Should I pastebin or commit?
<therethinker2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<superm1> yeah pastebin will be fine
<therethinker2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39810/
<foxbuntu> superm1, I am pushing up to my launchpad branch for this one...its broke again and I dont know why
<superm1> foxbuntu, you pushing broken stuff again?
<therethinker2> It gets into  the else:
<therethinker2> thats all I know
<superm1> um, well for starters
<superm1> you want to get SUDO_UID
<superm1> not SUDO_GID
<therethinker2> Wow
<therethinker2> I can't believe I missed that
<foxbuntu> superm1, yes, but only to my personal branch
<superm1> therethinker2, otherwise it works
<therethinker2> Nope. still doesn't
<therethinker2> Wait
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-07
<superm1> i switched out the return statements for prints
<superm1> and they worked as expected
<therethinker2> Well, now it just crashes, so its a problem eariler on
<therethinker2> i got it from here
<superm1> probably import os or import string?
<superm1> no those are both imported
<superm1> hm
<therethinker2> Nope... something so bad, I don't dare say and shame myself
<superm1> well probably good you didn't push then :)
<therethinker2> Oh wow, I did it, and its root
<therethinker2> :P
<superm1> foxbuntu, the way you did it, you broke the existing vbox behavior
<foxbuntu> arg
<superm1> which of those buttons got highlighted was controlled by what was installed
<foxbuntu> why?
<superm1> so for example the old box called synaptic_vbox
<superm1> can't just be deleted
<superm1> unless you modify the code
<superm1> which it probably can be taken out of the code now anyway : software-properties-gtk has it
<superm1> and is a dependency of mythbuntu-control-centre
<foxbuntu> superm1, ok
<foxbuntu> so what do I need to do to fix it?
<superm1> find the references to it in core.py
<superm1> and clean them up
<superm1> you could debug this in the future by running m-c-c like this 'sudo /usr/share/mythbuntu-control-centre/bin/mythbuntu-control-centre'
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> i did a cut and paste though
<superm1> you didn't cut the vbox it was in
<superm1> 'synaptic_vbox'
<superm1> is what it was in
<foxbuntu> oh
<superm1> update manager and terminal probably had similar ones
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> so I gotta find those in core right?
<superm1> that is where it crashes correct?
<therethinker2> Oh
<therethinker2> I have an idea
<superm1> uh oh.  are you doing that thinking thing again
<therethinker2> Yes
<superm1> today is about coding.  not thinking silly.
<therethinker2> Give me asprin, I have headache
<therethinker2> Rather than launch a terminal and change the user
<therethinker2> I'll launch the terminal as the user
<therethinker2> su USER -c COMMAND
<superm1> ha.
<superm1> does that work?
<therethinker2> er... no
<superm1> to solve your current problem
<superm1> what is the current problem then?
<superm1> have you tried to add print statements?
<therethinker2> Well, the problem is launching it
<therethinker2> Yep
<superm1> to make sure that its properly passing data
<superm1> and is it?
<therethinker2> Yep
<therethinker2> Yep
<superm1> so what's the problem then :)
<therethinker2> launching the terminal as user X
<therethinker2> found it
<therethinker2> spaces
<superm1> oh those things are pretty annoying
<therethinker2> Iknow,Idon'tthinkweshouldactuallyusethem
<therethinker2> diespaces!!
<OpenMediaSupport> laga: You around?
<therethinker2> laga: ping
<therethinker2> WHOO
<therethinker2> it worked :D
<therethinker2> And pushed
<therethinker2> well, pushing
<superm1> woah OpenMediaSupport is alive :)
<OpenMediaSupport> Sorry.. Been a bit distracted of late.
<OpenMediaSupport> superm1: Your beta rocks by the way.
<superm1> thanks :)
<superm1> you like Xfce?
<OpenMediaSupport> Do you know what laga was after? Was is the mysql optimisations?
<superm1> yeah mysql stuff
<superm1> he wanted to know what sort of things you guys were up to
<superm1> so he could implement them into m-c-c
<OpenMediaSupport> I've alwasy liked xfce. I like how you've used it.
<OpenMediaSupport> Is there a ticket I can add some notes into on launchpad?
<superm1> i dont think so
<OpenMediaSupport> Most of our settings are the same as vanilla knoppmyth.
<superm1> i see
<therethinker2> anything else
<therethinker2> nevermind
<OpenMediaSupport> I don't have any mythbuntu instances booted. Do you set any values in my.cnf at present?
<superm1> OpenMediaSupport, well beyond defaults no, but laga has some new stuff in m-c-c
<superm1> if you look at the m-c-c branch
<OpenMediaSupport> OK.
<tazgodx> so just curious, is there a way to get web movies playing in mythbrowser? like videos from stage6.com and youtube?
<OpenMediaSupport> superm1: Details at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39811/
<superm1> OpenMediaSupport, okay cool.  laga will be greatful :)
<OpenMediaSupport> I tried foxbuntu's settings but I couldn't see any major performance differences, but my test rig doesn't have a huge database.
<foxbuntu> OpenMediaSupport, if your DB is stock (not much in it) you wont see much of a difference it only makes a difference as the DB grows
<superm1> therethinker2, okay one thing
<superm1> it spawns the terminal but doesn't hide m-c-c
<superm1> is that how you wanted it to work?
<superm1> because the old way was pretty much spawning , hiding m-c-c, and then after the terminal quit, m-c-c came back
<therethinker> Hmmm
<therethinker> I didn't like when it was hidden
<therethinker> but I guess I can see why people might want it to hide
<superm1> well either hide that or don't hide the other launchables
<superm1> your call :)
<superm1> therethinker, otherwise good job :)
<superm1> therethinker, one last thing i had in store for m-c-c if you want it.  i expect this one to be "fun" though
<therethinker2> sure, what is it>?
<therethinker2> although I think you've said that everything is fun
<superm1> haha
<superm1> and isn't it?
<superm1> well there is a last tab
<therethinker2> ...damn you
<superm1> that is deactivated
<therethinker2> Whoo tabbage
<superm1> Network Shares
<superm1> this one has a lot less code to match it yet
<therethinker2> Yes
<superm1> and will require some python-samba action
<therethinker2> I haven't seen anything on it
<therethinker2> Although... some samba
<superm1> and if it exists (python-nfs)
<therethinker2> :P
<superm1> so this one, if you don't get figured out, no biggie, i was planning to defer until hardy because it looked like trouble
<therethinker2> Yeah
<therethinker2> was this always there?
<superm1> what do you mean?
<superm1> the tab?
<therethinker2> Shows how observent I was :p
<therethinker2> I never saw it
<therethinker2> or the glade file
<superm1> well its not marked visible
<superm1> the glade file has always been tehre
<superm1> but the tab was off because it wasn't sorted out yet
<therethinker2> Yeah, so I am blind
<therethinker2> hmm.. cool
<tazgodx> i have a PVR-350 that came with a remote, its the grey remote with the 4 color buttons accross the bottom, which remote should i choose during setup for that remote?
<laga> re
<therethinker2> G'night laga
<superm1> hey laga
<superm1> OpenMediaSupport, showed up
<therethinker2> Who are they exactly
<superm1> i pm'ed you what was said
<therethinker2> that's so... amazing?
<laga> OpenMediaSupport: thanks!
<laga> superm1: yeah, saw it.
* therethinker2 feels so... ignorant
<superm1> therethinker, i thought of something.
<superm1> during that apt get update
<therethinker2> Yep
<superm1> i'm gonna see if that progress can be shown in the terminal window
<superm1> i'll experiment
<therethinker2> Yeah
<therethinker2> I think its xterm [--some-modifier]  apt-get update
<therethinker2> xterm is the small black one
<superm1> well i mean in the m-c-c window
<superm1> there is a way to do it
<therethinker2> Oh
<superm1> i'll take care of it
<superm1> don't worry
<laga> DaveMorris: oh, nothing. just clueless people testing bleeding-edge software, but i'll stop before someone fuels my misanthropy again by accusing me of talking shit :)
<laga> foxbuntu's suggestion looks similar to the one posted on the mailing list
<superm1> coincidence?
<superm1> i think not.
<therethinker2> :P
<therethinker2> That was worthy of CAPS
<superm1> haha your right it was
<superm1> well it would have been if he was here
<superm1> wonder if he got scared of the little python
<therethinker2> :P
* therethinker2 always wears gloves while programming pythons
<therethinker2> THICK gloves
<therethinker2> IRC needs italics :P
<laga> /test/
* superm1 should be working on school stuff, but python is more enjoyable to toy with
<laga> hum, not working
<therethinker2> \test\
<laga> superm1: your school stuff must be horrible
<therethinker2> _test_
<therethinker2> :P
<therethinker2> I do that too
<laga> <3 polemic
<therethinker2> How to I view bugs for MCC
<therethinker2> I've seen it before
<therethinker2> but I can never remmber how to get ot it...
<therethinker2> Yeah, so I fixed 2 bugs
<laga> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythbuntu-control-centre/
<laga> or so
<laga> -> bugs
<superm1> well two reported bugs
<laga> therethinker2: cool
<therethinker2> Yeah
<superm1> you've handled a lot more today
<superm1> lots of stuff that's been on the todo
* therethinker2 is proud
<laga> come to think of it, i fixed a bug, too. one which i reported myself, but hey. ;)
<therethinker2> Yeah, "Err... this isn't working"
<superm1> i fixed one that i found without needing to report
<therethinker2> *10 minutes later*
<therethinker2> I fixed it! I'm a genius!
<therethinker2> I think I did that on IRC quite a few times... quite too often
<laga> superm1: i always hope someone else takes care of it, but that doesn#t happen a lot :)
<therethinker2> When do the Archives close?
<laga> yesterday or so.
<therethinker> That's nice
<laga> i was gonna suggest to make a -fixes branch for mcc where we merge translations. but since the archives are already closed..
<therethinker> that sucks...
<therethinker> When do they "open" again :P
<superm1> well this is goign to be pushed
<superm1> but i need to poke
<superm1> on monday to convince them that it doesnt break
<superm1> or tomorrow
<superm1> or whenever i find an archive admin
<therethinker> This is universe, or multiverse?
<superm1> universe
<therethinker> Hmm,
<laga> it should be in multiverse unless i misunderstood something
<therethinker> Yeah
<laga> (i do know it's in universe, but it depends on mythtv-common)
<therethinker> Yeah
<laga> superm1: it fixes some known bugs as well and it#s maintained by ubuntu people so it shouldn't be a problem
<superm1> well it itself is okay to be in universe though
<superm1> it doesnt link with any wacky stuff
<superm1> laga, well that's my argument for monday
<morphinex> heh, finally got my entire myth system working, thanks for all the hard work guys :)
<superm1> but as i learned with the SRU, this is a pia when we're in freeze mode
<laga> superm1: heh
<therethinker> Whoo 12 days 'till gutsy :D
<laga> we were a bit late with mcc, right
<laga> let's do better in 6 months :)
<therethinker> Yes
<therethinker> I think MCC will be done in 2 :P
<therethinker> I don't think we can do much more to it...
<superm1> are you kidding?
<superm1> code rework
<superm1> it needs it sooo bad.
<superm1> especially if mythpython is going to be used
<superm1> this needs to be less tied to gtk
<laga> if mythpython ever gets anywhere
<therethinker> Oh yeah...
* therethinker gets out of fantasy world
<superm1> and we really needs a libmythbuntu
<superm1> there is sooo much code duplications
<superm1> everywhere
<laga> in python?
<laga> yes
<therethinker2> Yes
<laga> superm1: sorry that i couldn't convert the lirc stuff to debconf :/
* laga waves goodbye to morphinex
<therethinker2> Do you want me to do like libmcc? :P
<superm1> oh i forgot about that
<superm1> crap.
<superm1> therethinker2, its not just in m-c-c
<superm1> there are multiple other python apps
<superm1> that we use
<therethinker2> Yeah, I know
<superm1> that do very similar calls
<superm1> all over
<superm1> the board
<therethinker2> Hmm
<therethinker2> Is there ANY hope in getting a libmyth?
<laga> there is a libmyth
<therethinker2> like, is there a blueprint
<therethinker2> Oh, there is
<laga> it's just c++ ;)
<therethinker2> ohhh
<superm1> the nice thing about doing this whole thing in python was that could easily rely on ubuntu's existing python infrastructure
<superm1> for stuff like apt
<laga> there's mythpython, the mythtv perl bindings and some even more limited python bindings
<therethinker2> Exactly
<superm1> whereas you go to C, and it turns not so pretty
<therethinker2> yeah
<laga> python + glade seems like the right job for this task, IMHO. just need to make it structured.
<therethinker2> Yeah
<laga> i need to upload the feisty packages, darn
<therethinker2> Should I build MCC for fiesty?
<therethinker2> Is it possible? :P
<laga> no
<therethinker2> figured
<laga> :)
<laga> we depend on some gutsy stuff
<therethinker2> Of course.
* therethinker2 really hates the VM
<superm1> there is so much stuff in gutsy that would not backport
<superm1> even if we tried
<superm1> :)
<laga> i think i need to delete my ~/.kde dir. there's too much weird stuff going on.
* therethinker2 laughs at joke he doesn't get
<laga> hat was not a joke. that's a real problem ;)
<therethinker2> I know, but if I understood, I'd say "heh"
<laga> i tend to get crash reports on login from program i was not running. which feels like windows ME to me
<therethinker2> AHH
* therethinker2 runs in a corner... laga said the M word
<superm1> therethinker2, your gonna like the change i am about to commit
* therethinker runs to the other corner
<laga> windows me. spreading fear among geeks since .. well, whenever
<therethinker> I've used Win. ME for 2 years... uughh
<superm1> therethinker, even better, it happened in revno 100
<therethinker> At least they had sys. restore...
<therethinker> Whoo@
<therethinker> We should throw a party
<superm1> update and turn on and off your medibuntu
<superm1> and checkout what happens
<therethinker> NOOOOO
<superm1> you'll be in awe and/or amazement
<therethinker> *looks at diff*
* therethinker2 waits for 100 to show up...
<therethinker2> Ahh! BLING
<laga> ohy. the i386 PPA must hae a long queue by now.
<laga> mythtv-additional-themes was queued 13 hours ago and it's still not built
<superm1> yikes
<therethinker2> Eugh
<superm1> don't like it therethinker2 ?
<therethinker2> not sure
<therethinker2> its building
<therethinker2> is there a quicker way?
<therethinker2> Eugh was @ laga
<superm1> other than debuild
<superm1> no
<therethinker2> k
<therethinker2> Nice
<therethinker2> We need to add the medibuntu keys
<superm1> therethinker2, oh that's right
<therethinker2> How can we make sure we do that only ONCE
<laga> query the key ring?
<superm1> apt-key list | grep blah
<OpenMediaSupport> laga: Whats in the additional themes, or is still just a placeholder?
<therethinker2> Good'un
<laga> OpenMediaSupport: juski's themes in trunk
<OpenMediaSupport> laga: Nice..
<OpenMediaSupport> Since 0.20.2 these larger themes have become usable..
<laga> yes, the memory usage improvements are nie.
<superm1> laga, can you push those to the normal mythbuntu ppa too?
<therethinker2> Ah, figured out how to do it
<superm1> even though they can't get into the archive, we can still build our disks with them i guess.
<therethinker2> I'll get on it
<superm1> laga, how big is the resultant binary?
<therethinker2> Do you know where the documentation is for apt python?
<laga> superm1: no, i can't. they pull from svn and it's only applicable to trunk. if you want me to package some themes for fixes, i can do that but it's not that easy
<therethinker2> eh, I've poked around and found some stuff
<therethinker2> I'll ask if I still cant' find what I need
<therethinker2> and yeah, everythings blank
<superm1> therethinker2, everything's blank?
<superm1> laga, they're only applicable for trunk?
<therethinker2> Well, all the sites, IE sourceforge, didn't have any doucmentation on it
<superm1> i thought that the same binary worked on both/
<therethinker2> and the doc folder just had some irrelivant examples
<laga> yikes. i'll have to push the feisty trunk builds tomorrow. the svn revision will differ but oh well.
<superm1> therethinker2, the best place to look for apt keyring stuff in python
<laga> superm1: i'm not sure about that. i doubt it for now :)
<therethinker2> ... is...
<superm1> is software-sources-gtk
<laga> superm1: there are theme changes between trunk and fixes
<superm1> look at its source
<therethinker2> yay, thanks
<superm1> they use apt in there
<therethinker2> Oh, yeah, I remember poking in there
<superm1> that is how i got the synaptic bling
<superm1> through them
<therethinker2> Yay stealing!
<superm1> they're credited
<laga> yay, software communism!
<therethinker2> Yeah, I was joking
<therethinker2> :P
<therethinker2> Yay open source!
<superm1> laga, really?
<superm1> i didn't consider that
<laga> superm1: wrt communism or themes?
<superm1> haha
<therethinker2> Hmm
<superm1> themes
<superm1> i thought that stuff like blootube you could get there
<superm1> and go with ti
<therethinker2> It is kinda communism...
<laga> superm1: yes, there are differences. some themes wont work anymore because of that, eg purpegalaxy
<laga> superm1: there are versions for -fixes, of course.
<superm1> oh purplegalaxy never worked anyway
<laga> superm1: i think it did when i started a few years ago
<laga> superm1: this is a secondary backend and mysql-server is installed. however, in the system services tab, "mysql service" or whatever the english string is is set to "deactivated"
<laga> but without looking at the code, i'm afraid that it's a translation problem.
<superm1> laga, yeah that is only valid on master backend
<superm1> mythtv-backend-master?
<superm1> i thought
<laga> ah, ok
<laga> still, i can toggle it and stuff gets installed
<laga> odd.
<laga> now it's greyed out
<laga> i give up and chalk it off as "works as intended" O_O
<superm1> so is something borke or no?
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> Again, that's the bugfixer's mantra
<laga> no.
<laga> superm1: sorry for the confusion
<laga> i got confused by my translation.
<superm1> i'm still confused.  but okay
<laga> i basically translated activated as "to activate"
<laga> what else is needed for final? unionfs?
<OpenMediaSupport> Anyone got some specs on the smallest possible mythbuntu frontend install?
<laga> oh, superm1: what was that about mythbuntu-default-settings? i was supposed to merge ubuntu-mythtv-frontend in there, but you said something about trouble
<superm1> well i think this is good as long as nothing else breaks (m-c-c)
<superm1> laga, yeah that's right
<superm1> so
<therethinker2> Whoo
<therethinker2> andding keys is easy :P
<superm1> the new way that xfce and stuff works
<superm1> awesome
<superm1> the frontend is started by symlinking /usr/share/applications/mythtv.desktop to ~/.config/autostart/mythtv.desktop
<superm1> so the only way to really implement the logging support would be directly within the 'mythtv' package in it's .desktop file
<superm1> or by changing the behavior that m-c-c does
<superm1> OpenMediaSupport, smallest frontend only?
<OpenMediaSupport> Yeah.. Basically a lite install for flash based frontends
<OpenMediaSupport> At the moment Its about 1.3G which is high
<superm1> well i imaging ~800
<superm1> but i dont know for sure
<superm1> i can fire up a vm and check though
<OpenMediaSupport> Hmmm Things like themes and mytharchive don't helpo
<OpenMediaSupport> I'll try to build as clean a frontend as I can and then see what is still "surplus"
<superm1> well so by smallest what do yo ureally mean
<laga> superm1: ok. i could imagine a wrapper script which does most of the stuff startmythtv.sh did. so, if someone clicks on the desktop file everything goes to /var/log/mythtv/ and if it#s started in the terminal everything is back to normal
<superm1> you want literally smallest, no plugins
<OpenMediaSupport> Runs on a 1Gb stick
<superm1> no themes
<superm1> etc
<OpenMediaSupport> some themes, no need for mytharchive etc.
<superm1> OpenMediaSupport, how about i tell you the absolute smallest with no plugins, and you can add what you want from there
<OpenMediaSupport> Could stretch to a 2Gb stick, but 1Gb would be nice
<OpenMediaSupport> Cheers
<superm1> i have a feeling that there are extra dependencies that we didn't take care of though
<superm1> in terms of removal
<laga> 1Gb was no problem with feisty here...
<superm1> but i dont know for sure
<laga> could go as low as 700 to 800M by removing locales and man pages :)
<superm1> laga, well the thing is that desktop file isn't double clicked
<OpenMediaSupport> I'm looking at 1 or 2 Gb flash and 512Mb Ram
<superm1> its automatically started
<superm1> 2gb will be no trouble for sure
<laga> superm1: what would that change wrt logging?
<OpenMediaSupport> Yeah. 2gb is easy
<superm1> well you dont want to log all the time on the desktop file do you?
<OpenMediaSupport> Might be worth it to cut down on the pain
<superm1> like even on normal installs?
<laga> superm1: why not?
<superm1> well i guess
<superm1> ugh i pushed mythtv though already, i wonder whether or not i can push the same version again
<superm1> since it hasn't cleared
<laga> superm1: it's almost 4am here, i wont get any work done tonight
<superm1> laga, okay well if it doesn't get acked by an admin tomorrow
<superm1> then we'll add this in somehow
<superm1> otherwise for hardy
* OpenMediaSupport wanders off to make coffee
<laga> superm1: ok.
* laga really needs to get some numbers wrt memory foot print
<laga> feisty + ubuntu-mythtv-frontend: 60M, gutsy + xfce + no frontend = 128M :/
<laga> that was on different boxen, though
<superm1> i'll tell you when i finish this install
<superm1> turned off every possible install option
<superm1> well what do you need the ram for anyway though?
<superm1> it's overrated
<laga> my bedroom frontend only has 128M and it's not upgradeable without a soldering iron and the matching pair of chips :)
<superm1> oh that can be trouble indeed then
<therethinker2> do you have to remove keys?
<therethinker2> Or can we just leave it there
<superm1> this is why i kinda wanted an option to still use ubuntu-mythtv-frontend, but eh
<superm1> leave them i say
<therethinker2> yay less coding!
<laga> superm1: it's ok, i can still use ubuntu-mythtv-frontend.
<superm1> maybe in hardy we can sort out a frontend and frontend-lite option
<superm1> well better yet
<superm1> frontend-heavy
<superm1> frontend
<superm1> and frontend-light
<superm1> and then default to frontend
<laga> superm1: 'm even thinking about ordering another box like that. fanless, wlan built-in, very good tv-out (which requires nasty proprietary driver, but OK), turns on using the remote, draws like 20W. celeron 733 and can be had for 50 :)
<superm1> doesn't sound like a bad deal at all
<superm1> especially if that proprietary driver is nvidia
<laga> no, it's intel. you have to tell X to ignore the ABI versions ;)
<superm1> intel has proprietary drivers?
<superm1> wha?
<laga> one day i'll just stop upgrading stuff and be happy with the status quo :)
<laga> superm1: yes.
<laga> superm1: the IEGD
<superm1> crazyness
<laga> it's the tv-out encoder which needs a binary-only module
<superm1> eh maybe its not a smart idea to be doing virtual machine, burn dual layer dvd, ff, OOo, geany, xchat all at same time
<superm1> i wonder which one decides to lose first
<laga> hum
<laga> OOo i say
<superm1> well i'm only using 1.4/2 gb ram.  maybe i'm fine
<therethinker2> Do you have FF too/
<therethinker2> Thats a big waste
<superm1> yeah
<laga> it's not a big waste unless you wat a browser
<therethinker2> Its taken up 1.4GB RAM for me before...
<therethinker2> I use Epiphany...
<laga> i used to have like 200 tabs in FF
<therethinker2> Haha me too :P
<superm1> na ff is only using 125
<superm1> and thats because both acroread and java are running within it
<laga> sounds crashtasti
<laga> c
<therethinker2> Yeah, I had Meebo, Pandora, and 198 other tabs running in it, its very demanding
<therethinker2> now I just use Gaim, and Epiphany... and try to use less tabs
<superm1> okay lets see how much this VM is using now that it finished
<laga> therethinker2: i just bought  a gig of ram ;)
<therethinker2> I only gave mine 400MB, and its doing surprisingly well O_o
<therethinker2> How much do you have now?
<therethinker2> (total)?
<therethinker2> I have only 2GB... I think I need more...
<superm1> well according to free -m: mem used: 288.  +/- buffers cache: 72
<superm1> with a full out frontend running in xfce
<laga> and w/o a frontend?
<superm1> w/
<superm1> oh
<superm1> give me a sec, i'm apt get autoremoving
<therethinker2> I'm running about 20 tabs in FF, Glade, Gedit with 20 tabs, pidgin, and a few nautiluses. (In GNOME) I'm using 200MB ram and 200MB swap. (VM)
<superm1> OpenMediaSupport, it's just around ~1.1 gb post install.  apt-get autoremove claims i can free another 90 megs though
<therethinker> My real computer is using 1.1GB Ram, just under 1GB swap
<MythbuntuGuest06> hi
<therethinker> .8MB away)
<therethinker> Hello
<superm1> OpenMediaSupport, so in the end 965 mb
<MythbuntuGuest06> When installing to disk, should I use the guided partitioning? or should i manually set my own partitiong from following the ubuntu help community mythtv pages
<therethinker> I'd guess the manual
<therethinker> Don't hold me to it, though
<MythbuntuGuest06> arg... i just did guided, and i think it did everything ext3 ...
<MythbuntuGuest06> how do you check the partiton skeem?  nano /etc/fstab
<MythbuntuGuest06> ?
<superm1> laga, w/o frontend running: used 347 and +/- buffers/cache 63
<superm1> wha?
<superm1> that doesn't make sense.
<superm1> i dont trust free -m anymore
<laga> can you paste the complete output?
<MythbuntuGuest06> ?
<superm1> let me give it a fresh boot
<laga> MythbuntuGuest06: cat /proc/partitions as well
<therethinker2> GReat. I'll push the key fix
<superm1> awesome
<superm1> this has to have been m-c-c's most productive day since i first coded her
<MythbuntuGuest06> laga thanks
<therethinker2> :P
<therethinker2> Yep, because of me :D
<therethinker2> jk :p
<laga> therethinker2: :P
* therethinker2 is not egocentric
* therethinker2 never has compulisive lying fits
<therethinker2> ...okay maybe I do...
<superm1> laga, http://pastebin.org/4287
<therethinker2> Okay, I think i've figured out bzr. And how to upload only once :P
<superm1> yeah it took me a while to figure it out
<therethinker2> Although, I still dont get merging
<therethinker2> it won't let you unless you commit
<therethinker2> then you cant push if you dont commit again
<superm1> if you look at olive-gtk's log output
<laga> superm1: ho-hum. ok, that looks good.
<superm1> you'll understand it a little better i think
<therethinker2> Should I add more codecs?
<laga> superm1: guess ill take back my xfce FUD :)
<laga> therethinker2: maybe ffmpeg?
<therethinker2> k
<therethinker2> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/packages.php
<superm1> laga, so -/+ buffers/cache means how much its really using?
<MythbuntuGuest06> arg ... yea guided did just an ext3/swap partitions
<laga> superm1: yes
<therethinker2> I'm wondering what "non-free-codecs" is
<superm1> ah neat
<superm1> then that's not bad at all
<MythbuntuGuest06> to setup mythbuntu, should i just follow the feisty fawn mythtv pages?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest06, no.
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest06, see www.mythbuntu.org
<superm1> download the ISO image
<superm1> and install from that
<laga> superm1: no, it's ok. might almost consider upgrading, but thaT'd mean i lost my customizations :)
<superm1> well ideally we should all be committing our customizations upstream
<superm1> so other people can use them
<superm1> i've tried to do so for as much of my stuff as i could
<laga> oh well, i'll keep the box as long as i want to build for feisty.
<laga> superm1: no, i mean my very own stuff.
<superm1> o
<laga> :)
<laga> even though that's not much, mostly the apple trailers
<superm1> laga, perhaps you should go to bed now?
<laga> yes, mom
<superm1> 408
<superm1> its pretty early
<superm1> i'm just saying
<superm1> if you want t obe productive in fixing stuff :)
<superm1> tomrorow and all
* laga blinks
<laga> i dont get up before 12 anyways. :>
<superm1> haha
<therethinker2> What should ffmeg's tooltip be?
<therethinker2> Then I'm done
<therethinker2> ... *leaves blank*
<laga> something obscene
<therethinker2> XD
<therethinker2> "You know this is illegal, you bastard?"
<laga> "now you can encode porn in linux, too"
<therethinker2> Wow... 102
<therethinker2> What was it this morning?
<therethinker2> 79?
<laga> yeah
<therethinker2> o, I think 82
<therethinker2> Wow, you're right, 78
<therethinker2> 24 revisions... more than 1 an hour :P
<therethinker2> Hmm
<therethinker2> Digg this?
<DiggThis> yes?
<DiggThis> superm1: if your here need you again...
<therethinker2> Ah... sorry... It sounds like a bot :P
<DiggThis> couldnt think of anything else lol
<therethinker2> :P
<DiggThis> superm1 or anyone that knows: i need to install linux headers 2.6.22-12 generic but cannot. Is there a way??
<superm1> um therethinker2 doesn't need to be sudo apt-get
<superm1> just apt-key
<superm1> afaik
<therethinker2> I did...
<superm1> since it already runs as root
<superm1> DiggThis, you need to update to linux-image-2.6.22-13
<superm1> and install linux-headers-2.6.22-13-
<laga> 1549 downloads for i386 beta, 273 for amd64 beta. woohoo.
<superm1> -12 is out o tthe repos now
<therethinker2> Wiw
<superm1> okay i'm done with mythbuntu stuff for tonight
<DiggThis> u mean dist-upgrade?
<therethinker2> Thats a lot more than before
<superm1> i  need to get back to homework :)
<therethinker2> :P
<therethinker2> Have monday off, though :P
<laga> bye superm1
<DiggThis> will dist-upgrade work?
<therethinker2> Bye
<superm1> cu guys.  i'm holding off pushing until tomorrow morning
<superm1> so if you need to get anything else in go for it
<MythbuntuGuest06> superm1 - i downloaded the iso and installed from the mythbutnu beta image.  I did the guided partitioning.  Is that ok?
<therethinker2> Whats new
<superm1> but as of now, everything looks pretty good
<MythbuntuGuest06> it looks like it only did an ext3 and swap partition
<DiggThis> superm1 before you go what is the command for linux headers?
<troy_s> superm1: check mail
<MythbuntuGuest06> i don't know if you are understanding my question ... or maybe im just not understanding the response
<therethinker> I'm going to stop too
<therethinker> I'll dream in python if I keep this up much longer
<MythbuntuGuest06> I burnt a beta disc and did a full install on my Hard Drive.  I chose the guided partitioning, which I had no input on.  Now that it has rebooted and I am on the hard drive, I checked fstab, and I only have 2 partitions.   A swap drive and an ext3 partition.  I thought XFS was better for big files.  Should I reinstall and do a manual parititoning and make an XFS partition that is /var/lib like the fiesty fawn M
<DiggThis> mythbuntuGuest06: id say yes thats what i did and no problems here
<MythbuntuGuest06> k, so the guided partitioning scheme does not setup an XFS Partitiong for mythtv.
<MythbuntuGuest06> thanks for the input, im going to reinstall now and choose manual and setup my own partitioning scheme.
<DiggThis> mythbuntuGuest06: Don't know that..i've just found that when its manual you have control and not the setup program. good luck.
<foxbuntu> superm1, I fixed my tab issues
<foxbuntu> I got the app running with my tab changes
<foxbuntu> laga, you around?
<DiggThis> does anyone know a fix for the hash-sum mixmatch yet?
<MitoTranin> anyone know why even though I enable the vnc server in the control center, I can't connect to the machine via vnc?
<MitoTranin> I am assuming the service isn't started, but what's the best way to enable the service?
<foxbuntu> therethinker, ping
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, did you restart X after enabling it in MCC?
<MitoTranin> I tried restarting the whole pc
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> that should have done it
<MitoTranin> yeah... that's why I did it :)
<MitoTranin> but the good news is, that the fact I can do that means I got it installed :)
<MitoTranin> got past the 94% bug
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, do this
<MitoTranin> it was one of 2 things... I both unplugged my USB tuner, and I bumped the ram from 256 to 512
<foxbuntu> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MitoTranin> with the intent of?
<foxbuntu> and under SECTION "Module"
<foxbuntu> look to make sure there is one for vnc
<MitoTranin> Section "Module"
<MitoTranin>         Load            "extmod"
<MitoTranin>         Load            "type1"
<MitoTranin>         Load            "freetype"
<MitoTranin>         Load            "glx"
<MitoTranin>         Load            "v4l"
<MitoTranin> EndSection
<MitoTranin> doesn't look like it....
<foxbuntu> hmm
<MitoTranin> I have edited the xorg.conf file via the editor and via the nvidia config program after I enabled it
<MitoTranin> maybe the nvidia program wrote a clean xorg and didn't edit the existing?
<MitoTranin> thus taking it out?
<foxbuntu> that would do it
<MitoTranin> I'll try disabling vnc then re-enabling it
<foxbuntu> k
<foxbuntu> usually, when you run the nvidia driver install/update, I suggest not allowing it to write the new conf
<MitoTranin> bah, can't right now... my update is still going
<foxbuntu> if its an update nothing is needed
<MitoTranin> it had gotten stuck waiting for me to click a box
<MitoTranin> yeah well, I was having very strange display things going on
<MitoTranin> so I had it write it to try to fix it
<foxbuntu> ic
<foxbuntu> just a heads up
<troy_s> foxbuntu: So I have two revisions -- you have one -- although I am hesitant to use the saturated version.  The other is a papery feeling (nerfed saturation and slightly different tonal range -- almost identical to a casual glance)
<MitoTranin> (the mythtv window was huge to the point of me only being able to see the middle of the screen)
<foxbuntu> troy_s, let me bring up my mail
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Let me just montage the two
<MitoTranin> the good news is that I found the easy way to avoid the bad hash errors during the updates
<troy_s> foxbuntu: So you can get a side by each comparison.
<foxbuntu> k
<troy_s> foxbuntu: The reason for this fine tuning is that I plan on building a larger palette out of the result
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, oh the huge screen there was an easier way of dealing with that
<troy_s> foxbuntu: And then I can more or less get you a wallpaper quite quickly -- as the 'proper' wallpaper for something in this genre would be the repeated pattern...
<foxbuntu> troy_s, great!
<MitoTranin> foxbuntu: how?  I tried many things and it wasn't working right...
<MitoTranin> right now I finally have it set to work by using my monitors settings
<MitoTranin> which isn't good for long-term, because in the end I plan on only using the svideo out and vnc'ing into it
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, the nvidia easy config (or whatever its called now) has problems with certian monitors and selects bad res's for them
<MitoTranin> yeah, it's not set to that, I had it set to 1024x768 so it would work with a tv easily, but that wasn't working
<MitoTranin> that's when the display was huge
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, to fix the vnc the disable/reenable will fix it as well..you are just missing the X start option for your config
<MitoTranin> so I ended up telling it to do my monitor's normal display (1440x900) and now it works great for my monitor
<MitoTranin> it'll be crappy again when back on the TV :)
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, you can just change it in the xorg.conf
<foxbuntu> and default the s-vid to the right res
<foxbuntu> and the monitor to another
<foxbuntu> troy_s, I think the teal in this first one is a little bright
<MitoTranin> well, I have no tv here... in order to connect it to the tv, I have to physically move it
<MitoTranin> thus why I need vnc access
<foxbuntu> right
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Well that's exactly the point
<foxbuntu> like my system
<foxbuntu> troy_s, ok
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Just so there isn't any confusion -- I want you to see the option so that when people say 'Why isn't it saturated' you have a clear response -- it doesn't work with the texture / pattern.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Here it comes
<foxbuntu> troy_s, gotcha
<foxbuntu> YAY
<troy_s> foxbuntu: So of the three, I like the last one.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Not that it is terribly relevant.
* foxbuntu has mail
<foxbuntu> troy_s, your ideas and opinion is very important on this subject
<MitoTranin> foxbuntu: what area of dev work do you do for mythbuntu other than graphics?
<foxbuntu> troy_s, I agree with you
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, I work a little on everything
<MitoTranin> In my little looking sofar, I havne't found something yet...
<tazgodx> so, does mythbuntu set up ssh?
<foxbuntu> however my big points of contact at the Artwork and Lirc-Generator
<MitoTranin> is there anywhere that will let you easily mount a network share?
<MitoTranin> in my setup, I have all my recordings stored on my NAS
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, not exatly...becuase nfs/samba aren't exatly user friendly
<MitoTranin> that, and my pictures and music too
<MitoTranin> well... the best way that I've seen is to put an entry in the fstab
<foxbuntu> thats it
<MitoTranin> nothing hard about that is there?
<foxbuntu> troy_s, the 3rd one is nice
<foxbuntu> it draws your eyes to the name without locking them in on it
<MitoTranin> just make an fstab section that is filled in via a gui program
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, might be a feature request you could file
<MitoTranin> where would be the best place for such a request?  the launchpad?
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, yup
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, I am currently working on a new feature for m-c-c that allow for easy cleanup of old recordings in myth...since right now that is a giant pain
<MitoTranin> wow... I just finished the full system update after a clean install, and then dis/re-enabled the vnc
<MitoTranin> then rebooted...
<MitoTranin> now the display is REALLY huge...
<MitoTranin> "information center" takes up the whole screen left to right
<MitoTranin> on my widescreen monitor at that
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, do thsi
<foxbuntu> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<foxbuntu> scroll to the Display section
<foxbuntu> look at the default depth
<foxbuntu> and then scroll to the default depth section
<foxbuntu> send me that line
<MitoTranin> default depth is 24
<MitoTranin> there are a ton of modes here that I don't want/need too... I should be safe to clean those out right?
<foxbuntu> you got it
<foxbuntu> just keep the formating the same
<foxbuntu> save and restart X
<foxbuntu> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<foxbuntu> (from ssh)
<foxbuntu> or ctrl+alt+bksp
<foxbuntu> from the console
<foxbuntu> sorry windows admin speak
<foxbuntu> from the desktop
<MitoTranin> np, I'm a windows admin :)
<MitoTranin> that's my day job at least :)
<foxbuntu> yea mine too
<foxbuntu> I am an Enterprise Consultant
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, I gtg for a few...PM me with more troubles if needed
<foxbuntu> troy_s, be back in like 20
<foxbuntu> troy_s, I am back now
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Okie... anyways... 3 has the same hue as the blue background for the logo
<troy_s> foxbuntu: more saturated (but not uber saturated)
<troy_s> foxbuntu: It is more or less a combination of all the +1s we arrived at.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, yea. I really like it
<foxbuntu> troy_s, perhaps a slightly darker color for the name however
<troy_s> foxbuntu: ok let me try a few revisions...
<foxbuntu> ok
<troy_s> foxbuntu: It seems to work better with the blue hue, I'll dry darker and perhaps a few alternates...
<troy_s> hold tight for a few.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, great
<MitoTranin> if I change the recording location for mythtv within mythtv-setup will that screw up other things in mythbuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest06> so, i just installed mythbuntu on my HD.  Is it normal for it to go through normal postback from bios, then go blank for a long time, then boot up into XFCE interface?
<MitoTranin> ie: I keep my recordings on my NAS
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Again, the point of this is to lock the logo and build our bigger palette out of it.
<MitoTranin> and I don't really want to mount my NAS to /var/lib/mythtv
<foxbuntu> laga, therethinker you guys here?
<foxbuntu> troy_s, right
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, you don't have to
<foxbuntu> just mount it whereever you please and then change it in the frontend config
<MitoTranin> foxbuntu: that's why I was checking... to make sure moving the location in mythtv-setup wouldn't screw up other portions of mythbuntu
<foxbuntu> nope
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, thats just the mythtv default location
<foxbuntu> I actually have mine mounted as /mythtv
<MitoTranin> I've changed it in my past setups, just wanted to make sure mythbuntu didn't plan on using that location assuming people would never change it
<MitoTranin> I do mine as /data/nas/mythtv
<foxbuntu> because I mounted a LVM Group for storage
<MitoTranin> but yeah :)
<MitoTranin> MythbuntuGuest06 it will go from the post to a loading screen, and then to the gui
<MitoTranin> there is a loading screen with a progress bar that you're probably not seeing
<MitoTranin> foxbuntu: do you know how to fix putty so that the numpad doesn't screw up when in nano?
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, not off hand
<foxbuntu> you might goolge it
<MitoTranin> yeah, just thought you might know... thanks though
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Ok.. check your mail. should be there in a moment.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, The blue is my favorite of those
<foxbuntu> troy_s, the Orange is intresting however I think its too...out there
<foxbuntu> and the last one, the pink clashes too much with the look of the era
<foxbuntu> troy_s, I really like the first one though
<troy_s> foxbuntu: those are roughs... the idea is look at a general tone
<troy_s> foxbuntu: make a call...
<troy_s> foxbuntu: we can dicker with a tone if you like it or think it has potential
<foxbuntu> troy_s, my call is #1
<troy_s> foxbuntu: the most logical is the blue as it is the same hue as the bg palette tone, but adding a fourth tone isn't a huge deal.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, no I think the hue there is what I was thinking
<foxbuntu> I like it
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Okie.  So let me polish the tones slightly and round out the palette.  the wallpaper is probably quite easy
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> troy_s, the I assume the wallpaper will be done at 1600x1200 and then scaled to other resolutions correct?
<pdragon> i'm still getting the screen saver coming on when watching videos. watching tv or recorded tv shows doesn't let it happen
<pdragon> thought i'd heard superm1 say that was fixed
<pdragon> ahh was already a bug openned. just added a comment there
<tgm4883> pdragon, is this a new mythbuntu beta install?
<pdragon> yes
<pdragon> just now was the first time i've actually watched videos from my library so i hadn't seen it happen til just now
<tgm4883> :(
<tgm4883> we were hoping they would fix that
<pdragon> well, it's not happening when i'm watching recordings or live tv
<tgm4883> just videos?
<pdragon> used to happen then too back in alpha
<pdragon> yeah, just videos
<tgm4883> ok, and you're sure it's still gnome-screensaver?
<pdragon> um...really not sure it's gnome-screensaver actually
<pdragon> the screen slowly fades to black
<tgm4883> sounds like gnome-screensaver
<pdragon> lemme check something
<pdragon> yeah, under Screensaver Preferences it's set to activate after 10 minutes of idle
<pdragon> that's about how long until it goes black
<pdragon> also, i'm getting a new network icon on the bar every time i reboot
<pdragon> i'm just full of good news!
<pdragon> hmm... there's updates available. i haven't run and update since the day after i installed. was a fix put in since then?
<MitoTranin> pdragon: make sure to set your updates to use the main server and not the edu server though
<pdragon> yeah i did that
<MitoTranin> and yeah, I'm getting more and more network icons too
<tgm4883> thats a feature :)
<tgm4883> we're trying to speed up your internet connection by giving you more network connections
<pdragon> lol
<MitoTranin> doesn't seem to be working too well there tgm4883!  I'd better restart more and get a bunch more of them!
<pdragon> put a bug report in?
<tgm4883> if you run ifconfig, how many network adapters show up?
<pdragon> sec
<pdragon> just 2. lo and etho
<pdragon> eth0
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> do you have wireless?
<pdragon> nope
<tgm4883> strange
<tgm4883> check and see if there is a bug report filed against xubuntu
<pdragon> should only be one icon even if there's wireless, tho, right? i have wireless on my laptop and only one icon
<pdragon> k
<MitoTranin> my guess is this:  it's set to startup every time you boot
<tgm4883> yes, there should be only 1
<MitoTranin> but the system remembers it's state, so it keeps the ones it has there...
<MitoTranin> so it puts back what was there, and then adds another
<MitoTranin> going through my stuff for the first time here, I don't have any devices showing up as a valid cd burner in the music options setup
<MitoTranin> anyone know of a way to get it to know that it's cd-drive is a burner?
<pdragon> not i, sorry
<pdragon> xubuntu doesn't have it's own bug reporting section outside of ubuntu does it?
<pdragon> http://www.xubuntu.org/devel#bug_triage   that just points to ubunut
<pdragon> ubuntu
<pdragon> not finding anything there about it anyway
<troy_s> foxbuntu: I can do the wallpaper at whatever resolution you want.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: To be honest, with no blur -- I see no reason why it can't remain a fully scalable SVG
<foxbuntu> troy_s, ok thats fine too
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, what device is your cd burner?
<MitoTranin> /media/cdrom
<MitoTranin> it's a DVD dual-layer burner
<tgm4883> eh, that is probably a sym link it should be something like /dev/hdc
<MitoTranin> oh, well, yeah
<tgm4883> thats how mine is setup
<tgm4883> and I can burn directly to it
<tgm4883> /dev/hdd
<MitoTranin> actually it's a symlink to /media/cdrom0
<tgm4883> strange
<MitoTranin> yeah
<tgm4883> the device should be /dev/somethign
<tgm4883> is it ide?
<MitoTranin> let me throw a disk into it and see where I find that data
<MitoTranin> yeah
<MitoTranin>  the drive device is /dev/hdd
<MitoTranin> the drive mount is /media/cdrom0
<Wy|laptop> Hrm. Does mythbuntu add mtd as a service by default?
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: the problem though is that it isn't a place that I can type in a location, it is a dropdown menu, so I can't just tell it where my burner is...
<foxbuntu> therethinker, are you in/
<foxbuntu> laga ping
<laga> Wy|laptop: no
<laga> MitoTranin: you can type suff into the drop down box AFAIK
<laga> almost 2000 downloads (counting both i386 and amd64)
<Dr_Willis> Hello everyone
<laga> hi Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Testing out Mythbuntu on my  machine in the basement now. :) used to be a KnoppMythbox.
<Dr_Willis> Got it working good so far.
<laga> that's nice to hear
<Dr_Willis> Just noticed that the Vista box - sees the Mythtv box as a media server. but cant seem to find any media on it.
<Dr_Willis> i got it recording shows.. so not sure exactly how this media server stuff works
<laga> that's upnp. no clue how it works, either
<laga> check http://svn.mythtv.org ?
<Dr_Willis> yea - never had upnp actually do anything either. :)
<laga> err
<laga> i meant http://wiki.mythtv.org
<Dr_Willis> aha - mentions i need to set teh ip# propery of the mythtv box.
<Dr_Willis> That might be the issue
<Dr_Willis> asus has a MB with linux in the bios/ram.
<Dr_Willis> Within five seconds of turning on this $360 USD gaming/enthusiast motherboard, you can be using Linux and surfing the Internet.
<laga> just saw it on phoronix.
<Dr_Willis> yep :) gotta love live bookmarks
<Dr_Willis> $360 - ick.. :) but it is a high end motherboard.
<laga> yes
<laga> i might have to exchange my nice gigabyte motherboard. i can't select the primary VGA card. and it sucks when BIOS POST comes up on the TV
<Dr_Willis> But its a sign of what Might be common in the future
<laga> just wrote an angry mail to them, maybe that's gonna help :)
<laga> yep
<therethinker> Hello everyone
<laga> hi therethinker
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, where are you trying to put your burner into?
<directhex> Dr_Willis, http://img.hexus.net/v2/articles/MythTV/wmp-upnp-05.jpg ?
<Dr_Willis> lets see.
<laga> directhex: do you know of a better upnp client for windows?
<Dr_Willis> directhex|work yea.  i click on the media icon for the muthtv box  - it loads wmp, and thats it. :)
<therethinker> Maybe we should have a way to disable the screensaver in MCC?
<laga> it should be disabled when you watch a recording.
<laga> in beta.
<therethinker> Oh
<tgm4883> laga, apparently it's still happening for videos
<laga> awesome
<tgm4883> yea, thats what I said
<laga> it was a race condition in alpha4, right?
* tgm4883 shrugs
<laga> the GF will kill me if the screen saver comes up ;)
<tgm4883> I just know that we need to do something for it now
<tgm4883> you can always disable it
<laga> yeah
<tgm4883> but we want to disable it from install
<laga> it's not like it's really needed on a CRT TV
<tgm4883> well not with dpms
* laga hopes mythbuntu will perform better than debian sarge on the asus pundit :)
<laga> also, it'd be cool if there were some reference frontend / backend hardware designs
<tgm4883> you mean like hardware?
<tgm4883> like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566529  probably ammended a little maybe?
<tgm4883> you can use storage groups in trunk right?
<laga> yes
<tgm4883> yes at the first or second part?
<laga> i was more talking aboujt a *completE* box, including case and hints to make it quiet
<laga> yes at storagwe groups
<yotux> If I have a generic IR blaster how can I configure it to work with mythtv
<yotux> has anyone gotten an Ir blater from irblater.info to work?
<laga> i haven't
<yotux> I am new to this LIRC idea where should I start?
<laga> probably by reading the documentation. i have no clue how ir blasters are handled in our current setup
<yotux> I am running mythbuntu
<yotux> so I will do some googling for docs
<laga> you can also talk to superm1 or even better, ask in the forums
<laga> i bet someone knows there
<superm1> or read the wiki
<superm1> its documted in the wiki
<laga> wiki wiki wah.
<laga> morning superm1
<superm1> mroning
<yotux> superm1 & laga I am sorry I was thinking remote and not seeing the section further down the wiki
<laga> superm1: the mythtv build i queued yesterday just started building on the i386 buildd :)
<superm1> yotux, be wary of following that guide in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3491166#post3491166 .  You will need to rebuild kernel modules every kernel update (whereas they are shipped with gutsy/mythbuntu).  Also there is no such thing as neeing to "change" to normal ubuntu.  Mythbuntu is a preconfigured gutsy installation
<superm1> anything you can do on ubuntu you can do on mythbuntu
<superm1> and vice versa
<yotux> superm1 thanks,  I think I have the serial part setup looking fora way to test it now
<yotux> I have a dish receiver so digging for some info
<superm1> yotux, well if you do sort things out and have updates for the gutsy wiki info, feel free to update it or let one of us know what you had to do.  I don't have a serial receiver/transmitter anymore myself, so it's possible that some of the information up there is not still accurate, but hopefully is
<yotux> I have only a blaster,  what have you upgrade to I am looking for a blaster / receiver
<superm1> well i have a mceusb2 which has a transmitter and receiver together
<superm1> but it doesn't work with all of my devices
<superm1> but enough to get me by
<yotux> ok
<MythbuntuGuest18> hello! trying to find out how this chat works...
<Dr_willis> woo hoo.. Mythtv frontend/backend going check!  - second frontend going.. Check! :)  Thank you Mythbuntu
<Dr_willis> Now not sure why the #*!@*!@ vista box cant find the upnp stuff
<MythbuntuGuest18> I have a problem with my Hauppauge bt878 in Mythbuntu. Anyone?
<superm1> what sort of problem?
<MythbuntuGuest18> when i select it it doesn't get selected. no cards is "selected"
<superm1> check dmesg
<superm1> see if there is an error loading the drivers for the card
<yotux> superm1:  what type of IR blaster / receiver would you recommend?
<superm1> yotux, serial is probably the way to go for a blaster should you get it working.
<yotux> all of the guide that I have found in regards to the device I have bought seem to want a fresh compile of LIRC
<yotux> This would cause issues if upgrading kernels as you have said I believe
<superm1> like i said the kernel modules are all shipped in gutsy
<superm1> so you shouldn't need to compile anything
<yotux> ok
<superm1> it should just be a matter of configuration
<superm1> also a very modern version of lirc is shipped
<superm1> post 0.8.2
<yotux> and configuration refers to remote code to be transmitted correct
<superm1> yeah and if you have two devices, making lirc work with both
<superm1> eg receiver and transmitter
<yotux> I only have 1 right now
<yotux> sorry to ask so many questions
<superm1> i suspect that all you will need to do then is sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<superm1> and choose the serial option
<yotux> ok I have done that
<superm1> place your remote control in /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<yotux> think that has been done also
<superm1> and then try to irsend -d /dev/lircd SEND_ONCE REMOTE BUTTON
<yotux> ok
<superm1> that lirc device may be wrong
<superm1> you'll have to check
<superm1> and you may need to turn off your serial port as described below
<superm1> but i don't know for sure
<yotux> thanks for the baby steps
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Since my Mythtv backend is also a desktop machine some times.. Id like to see a Gnome Panel applet/widget (or other program) that just tells me the status of the MythTV backend. (show if its recording, what its recording, prove that its up, and so forth)
<Dr_willis> Sound like a neat suggestion? or is my case rather rare?
<superm1> sounds like a good idea
<superm1> there is an xml feed to report that stuff
<superm1> so it would be a mtter of writing a small applet to parse it
<laga> heh, beavis also asked about such a thing
<superm1> okay any last additions to m-c-c?
<superm1> i'm gonna push it right now
<Dr_willis> I was just hinking of a little panel applet.  green for up, a icon for recording.. ect..
<superm1> i just tested every option that has changed in my VM
<laga> superm1: push it. there's no point in adding even more features, IMHO
<superm1> k.
<superm1> well this is a pretty lengthy debian/changelog
<laga> heh
<laga> hope we did a good job i think
<laga> wow.
<laga> i love how websites like facebook want to tell me that my email address is not valid.
<laga> "laga+facebook@laga.ath.cx" is valid. gna.
<superm1> don't use characters like  
<superm1> or 
<laga> i didn't do that :)
<Dr_willis> and i thought using an Underscore confised things. :)
<Dr_willis> dr__+++willis+++ath0.com
<Dr_willis> :)
<superm1> laga, on your test install, see if bulletproofx ends up working if you get a few moments
<superm1> i suspect its broken in some form
<laga> bulletproofx is even working on my kubuntu box where it's not supposed to be activated. guess that happens because GDM is installed...
<laga> superm1: ok, i'll reboot soon. cant use the VM right now
<superm1> well i think that the problem is on my machine that i built the disk
<superm1> it took the pci id of my machine
<superm1> and stored it to debconf
<superm1> which obviously isn't the same for everyone
<laga> great.
<laga> i'll reboot now then
<beavis> Dr_willis, I found such a green/red recording icon for gnome some time ago, can't find it anymore
<laga> re
<laga> superm1: blowing away xorg.conf and rebooting should be sufficient, right?
<superm1> laga, well actually
<laga> is it OK to do that in virtualbox?
<superm1> just modify your driver name
<superm1> from say vesa
<superm1> to vessssssa
<laga> blafoo?
<superm1> and reboot
<laga> no
<superm1> or blafoo
<beavis> Dr_willis, I really miss something like this, a red icon when it's recording, yellow if there are pending recordings for this day and green if the backend is up and running
<superm1> that works too
<laga> i like blafoo better
<laga> superm1: http://laga.ath.cx/mythbuntu-notifier.png that's interesting :)
<superm1> yeah i've had that occur too
<laga> good that it vanishes.
<superm1> which really its a good thing it comes up thoug
<superm1> it reminds people to update
<superm1> but otherwise
<laga> crap. i still dont have a quit button. totally forgot about that.
<beavis> laga, this notifier really annoys my wife, it can't be clicked away with the remote
<laga> beavis: it vanishes after some time
<laga> OTOH, that's what you deserve for getting married
* laga runs
<beavis> hmm the original one in feisty wasn't vanishing
<beavis> laga, :)
<laga> it does in gutsy, at least in my VM
<laga> superm1: X didn't come up
<superm1> laga, if you can run sudo dexconf -o /tmp/xorg.conf
<superm1> that will spit out the xorg.conf that it stored in debconf
<superm1> which probably won't match your machine
<laga> superm1: it's using
<laga> Driver "vmware"
<superm1> yup
<laga> BusID "PCI:0:15:0"
<superm1> that's from frink_'s box
<superm1> since its a vmware build
<laga> :/
<superm1> so indeed bulletproofx is broken
* superm1 sighs
<laga> any idea hwo to fix it? we could clear the debconf questions, but i dunno if that helps
<superm1> well here is the deal.
<laga> hum
<superm1> on the live disk
<laga> dexconf wouldnt like that i'm afraid
<superm1> it does a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<superm1> which takes effect locally
<superm1> eg on live disk only
<superm1> when you reboot, it doesn't reconfigure xserver-xorg
<superm1> but rather just copies your xorg.conf and figures it's good
<laga> thought as much
<superm1> i really dont know how the normal gutsy disk can get around this thoug
<laga> they dpkg-reconfigure in the chroot?
<superm1> nope
<superm1> supermario@portablemario:~/Software/source/ubuntu-installer/ubiquity$ grep xserver * -R
<superm1> doesn't come up with any calls like that
<laga> You can also use debconf in other, standalone programs. The issue to watch out for here is that debconf is  not  intended to  be,  and must not be used as a registry. This is unix after all, and programs are configured by files in /etc, not by some nebulous debconf database (that is only a cache anyway and might get blown away). So  think  long  and  hard  before
<laga>  using debonf in a standalone progranm.
<laga> not sure if i'd want bulletproofx to depend on something like that anyways
<laga> that's an excerpt from man 7 debconf-devel, btw :)
<superm1> well bulletproofx is a spec
<superm1> not a app
<superm1> it spans across a lot of apps
<laga> i know
<laga> but depending on a valid debconf database is stupid for the reason i posted above.
<superm1> ah yes.
<laga> especially when you can just use vesa.
<superm1> well the problem is that the failsafe driver does use vesa
<laga> but you're not the right person to complain about this
<superm1> but it doesnt write out the right pci-id
<superm1> i complained to bryce about this a week ago
<superm1> because i thought it might be broke
<superm1> and he said that the pci-ids are needed on some machine
<laga> ah
<superm1> i'd really like to know how ubuntu disks get around this though
<superm1> it makes little to no sense
<laga> blow away the pci id?
<superm1> in debconf?
<laga> probably
<superm1> sounds like i need to download a gutsy disk
<laga> i'll investigate
<superm1> and look in its squashfs
<superm1> okay have fun :)
<laga> if dexconf works if the pci id is gone in debconf
<laga> heh, i wont do all work :P gonna go out for a bit soon
<laga> before it gets to dark
<superm1> well it still writes out (in my case) more info that it shouldnt
<superm1> that it found out
<superm1> like in a local build
<superm1> "ATI Radeon x850 Platinum"
<laga> :/
<laga> how are we supposed to fix all this stuff now that the archives are frozen
* superm1 mutters
<superm1> workaround in our build script
<laga> right
<superm1> or workaround in a local ubiquity (which it appears we'll still need anyway)
<laga> too bad i couldnt fix the shutdown in mythfrontend :/
<superm1> i really hope we can get m-l-g fixed too
<superm1> for hauppauge remotes
<laga> yes
<laga> although i might just use a ready-made lircrc for the GF
<laga> awesome
<laga> i cant sudo because "timestamp too far in the future"
<superm1> haha
<laga> reboot...
<laga> well
<laga> i have to sudo reboot
<laga> *resets the vm+
<laga> 1737 downloads for the i386 iso
<laga> since there's so little feedback i guess we have done a good job :)
<superm1> well or people are too lazy to report their issues :)
<laga> yeah
<laga> they'll probably just whine in their blogs about it
<superm1> stuff like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569747
<laga> how "this bad baaaaaad pre-release software didn't give me a back rub"
<superm1> i dont even feel like answering
<laga> yeah.
<superm1> okay i'm getting in a bad mood.  i better go work on homework.
<superm1> cya later
<laga> or like morphenix yesterday
<laga> heh :)
<laga> bye
<therethinker> Haha
<therethinker> Wow... this is funny
<therethinker> I have a 500MB and 250MB drive in this system.
<therethinker> I hope that's a typo
<laga> yes
<sebrock> I cant find the setting for which tuner to have the highest priority`
<sebrock> where is this?
<laga> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569394
<laga> ^ check this posting.
<sebrock> is it even backend or frontend setting?
<laga> superm1: good news. echo "reset xserver-xorg/config/device/bus_id" | debconf-communicate <- this brought X back to life after a reboot. i have the displayconfig screen now
<laga> superm1: backend
<laga> err, sebrock i mean. sorry
<sebrock> laga, you know exavlty where? I've been browsing the settings 5 times now lol
<laga> no, sorry
<laga> priority is also determined by the order they're listed, but i think therE's a separate priority setting
<sebrock> mine always starts on tuner 2, why I dont know
<laga> superm1: while X is now started, i'll always get the displayconfig screen. blah
<superm1> haha
<laga> superm1: but we're getting there...
<laga> hum
<laga> teh suck.
<sebrock> my god where is this setting
<laga> maybe it's only available in trunk
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. still cant get the vista box to see the darn upnp server
<superm1> ugh why couldn't we have known about stuff like the problems in bug 150276 sooner.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150276 in ivtv "UVFe: [Sync Request]  ivtv 1.0.2-2 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150276
<laga> Dr_willis: directhex knows more.
<sebrock> thing is there is no reason for it to start on tuner 2
<laga> superm1: ouch.
<Dr_willis> laga,  yea. been followign the various guides ive found checked all the settings..  not sure if its windows being dumb.. or mythtv setting thats wrong. I got a 2nd MythTV front end going at least.
<superm1> okay i'm really leaving for a bit now.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. lets test the GeeXbox upnp - see if that sees the MythTV stuff.. thats a good test. :)
<laga> superm1: i have now reset the bus id and the driver in debconf and i still only get displayconfig over and over :/
<ubotu> New bug: #150276 in ivtv (multiverse) "UVFe: [Sync Request]  ivtv 1.0.2-2 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150276
<Dr_willis> aha - Unpn does work with GeeXbox.. so we can blame windows :)
<foxbuntu> superm1, ping
* tgm4883 smacks foxbuntu
<tgm4883> sorry, habit
* MitoTranin smacks both tgm4883 and foxbuntu just for fun
<therethinker> Hey everyone
<laga> foxbuntu: you wanted something from me
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, did you get my earlier message?
<foxbuntu> laga, yes
* MitoTranin realizes that he left out people, and smacks therethinker, laga and others too :)
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: no, I just got in, let me scroll through my backlog and see if I still have it
<tgm4883> it might be too far
<therethinker> :D
<foxbuntu> laga, I am working on a new feature for mcc...i need a little help figuring out the code structure
<tgm4883> all i asked is where you were selecting your burner
<therethinker> Ooh, what is it?
<laga> foxbuntu: shoot
<MitoTranin> tgm4883:  was it about the cd burner?
<MitoTranin> ah, yeah (sorry, typed while still scrolled up)
<tgm4883> eh, whatever burner you were having trouble with last night
<foxbuntu> I have the glade worked out, but now I need to know how do I grab the user's interaction to create my vars in the code and perform the actions
<foxbuntu> I have 2 entry boxs I need to grab user input from
<MitoTranin> in the frontend setup, under setup, then media, then music, there is an option there that lists your burners, and mine isn't there (which means that if I wanted MythTV to burn me a cd of music, it won't be able to do so...
<tgm4883> k, sec
<foxbuntu> laga, perhaps seeing what I have done already would help?
<MitoTranin> btw: I have a lot of ideas for the mcc that I'm going to put into the launchboard sooner or later
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, great...always open to new ideas
<MitoTranin> I'd help the best I could if you want, but I'm not much of a programmer (much more a hardware person)
<laga> foxbuntu: easy one
<foxbuntu> laga, great!
<foxbuntu> I knew it was simple, just out of my reach
<laga> foxbuntu: you gave names to your input boxes in glade. use foo = self.name_of_the_input_box.get_text()
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, it's not listed there under enable cd writing?
<laga> to store the text in foo
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> what does it list?
<foxbuntu> wow
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: nope
<foxbuntu> laga, awesome, I was on the right track then
<MitoTranin> but I don't see why not...
<superm1> foxbuntu, i'd really prefer if you can fix m-l-g over m-c-c's new feature
<foxbuntu> so, do I add that in the changer.py then with the rest of my "doing" code so to speak?
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, what does it list?
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: it doesn't list anything... it's empty
<superm1> hauppauge remotes are generating horribly
<tgm4883> hmm
<foxbuntu> superm1, m-l-g?
<superm1> mythbuntu-lirc-gerneator
<foxbuntu> oh
<superm1> mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<foxbuntu> what is wrong there?
<superm1> look at the bug reports for it
<superm1> against its source package
<superm1> you'll see
<foxbuntu> send me a link
<MitoTranin> just for kicks I put a cd in to make sure it was reading it properly etc, and it does (it opened up the CD in the music player)
<superm1> i can't
<superm1> i'm very busy right now
<superm1> search on launchpad yourself
<foxbuntu> superm1, I actualy made quite good progress on m-c-c last night
<superm1> i'm just saying m-l-g is much higher priority because of the freeze and all.
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, is this on a standalone box?
<MitoTranin> yes
<therethinker> Do you know how much power a Mythfrontend box needs?
<MitoTranin> well, for now... I plan on having additional frontends later
<therethinker> I'm trying to find it...
<MitoTranin> therethinker: enough to decode the video
<laga> foxbuntu: no. you never query the UI in changer.py. you query the UI in find_case_for_change or whatever that function is called and then use to_reconfigure["bla"] ="something" to kick off changer.py, so to speak.
<hugolp> therethinker:  dependes on the video quality you want to watch
<tgm4883> therethinker, actual power or specs?
<laga> foxbuntu: look at tchanger.py, it's pretty self-explaining
<therethinker> specs
<MitoTranin> therethinker: which is very dependant on what type of video card it has (if it has hardware decoding etc) and what type of video your recordings are
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, can you use the burner outside of mythtv?
<tgm4883> therethinker, i refer you to what MitoTranin is saying
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: I've never tried in linux, but it works in windows perfectly fine
<tgm4883> I think there is going to be a sticky about that sort of thing though
<therethinker> Thanks
<foxbuntu> laga, ok, do you have particular section in core.py to correlate in changer.py that I could use as a learning example?
<therethinker> foxbuntu: what are you doing?
<laga> foxbuntu: the stuff i've been adding lately might be a good starting point. wait a sec.
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, right, but we need to figure out if mythbuntu (ubuntu) is picking it up right
<tgm4883> superm1, do windows always have to open on top?  For instance, if im installing MCC in the background it really sucks when im typing on here and the lirc generator pops up and takes focus
<foxbuntu> therethinker, I am adding an interface to clean up old recordings since the one provided in MythTV...well is poor and rather annoying
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: I have no idea... I just booted it up (I had turned it off last night).  let me see what I can find
<therethinker> foxbuntu: ah, that sounds good
<laga> foxbuntu: bzr diff -r77..78
<laga> foxbuntu: check that
<therethinker2> Okay, working on Samba/nfs
<foxbuntu> laga great
<foxbuntu> I will jump to that
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: when I put a blank cd into the drive and open the file browser, it correctly sees it as a blank cd-r
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> it does sound like it's properly detected
<tgm4883> is it a sata or ide drive?
<MitoTranin> ide
<foxbuntu> guys I need to poll you...what would the logical action in MythTV of the power button be? Esc?
<tgm4883> primary or seconday channel?
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, no
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, then what?
<tgm4883> I think the power button should either restart X or just restart the frontend.  The stop button makes a good esc
<MitoTranin> foxbuntu: I would say that the default logical action to the power button would be the same as what is on a lot of projectors etc these days
<MitoTranin> foxbuntu: a window popup that says "are you sure you wish to power-down?  If so, press OK"
<MitoTranin> foxbuntu: and then when you hit ok, it cancels all actions and starts a system shutdown
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: secondary slave
<MitoTranin> HDD is primary master
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, foxbuntu, no a window that say do you want to shutdown, reboot, restart x, nothing
<MitoTranin> primary slave and secondary master are emtpy
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, the way buttons map is by application, and MythTV only has a certian subset of Keys
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, whats secondary master?
<foxbuntu> so when MythTV is running you have to enter commands from the remote related to Myth
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, not exactly
<tgm4883> you could have it restart x
<tgm4883> afaik
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, hmm
<tgm4883> I believe that superm1 does that
<MitoTranin> tgm4883, foxbuntu, I would think that the remote should power the system, not just mythtv
<foxbuntu> I would have to build an X handler then for the configs
<tgm4883> if you check his mceusb2 .lircrc file
<MitoTranin> so the suggestion that tgm4883 had as a remix of mine sounds good
<foxbuntu> superm1, could you post or email your lircrc for compairision?
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, it's on the feisty guide
<tgm4883> sec
<superm1> foxbuntu, i dont have one.  its attached to the bug reports
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, ok
<foxbuntu> superm1, ok
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: did you see my message?  I don't have a secondary master, it's empty
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, not saying that it is the problem, but it is A problem
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: I can try moving it to 2nd master... the only reason it's slave is because the last machine the drive was in, it was a slave, and I just didn't change it..
<therethinker2> I just realized a big problem...
<MitoTranin> I'll power it down and try that
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, I'd change it
<therethinker2> they'res no python-samba for Gutsy yet
<therethinker2> s/they'res/there's
<therethinker2> I could build from source... but we can't expect everyone to
<MitoTranin> therethinker2: why's that a big problem?
<therethinker2> Because, I'm supposed to be working on samba/nfs file sharing :P
<MitoTranin> ah! :)
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MitoTranin> well then... one of the suggestions that I plan on putting into the launchpad is right up your alley!
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, something like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39905/
<therethinker2> Yay :D
* therethinker2 awaits work
<MitoTranin> mind if I PM you with the details?
<therethinker2> nope
<foxbuntu> superm1, what is the .checkmythrunning.sh?
<MythbuntuGuest38> which version of mythtv is built into mythbunto 7.10?
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, I would guess it checks and restarts the backend
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest38, .20.2 as of now
<MythbuntuGuest38> nice, thanks
<tgm4883> hopefully .21 soon  :)  But I wouldn't hold my breath
<MythbuntuGuest38> what kind of crazy features is .21 supposed have?
* MythbuntuGuest38 wonders over to mythtv.org to look at the dev notes.
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest38, lots, check it out over there.  But we are waiting for them to release it
<superm1> foxbuntu, that's a script i used years ago.  where did you find a reference to it?
<tgm4883> afaik, there are weekly builds though
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, sent it from some post you did a long time ago
<tgm4883> superm1, it's still in the feisty mceusb on the lirc page
<tgm4883> but it is commented out
<superm1> i see
<tgm4883> i used it just as an example that I thought you could launch scripts from the remote
<tgm4883> hmm
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, I get what you are getting at now, I wasn't thinking about that
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, it's on my list of things to setup on my system :)
<foxbuntu> I am building the handler for irexec now to add a power down option
<tgm4883> although if superm1 still has a copy of that script.....
<tgm4883> superm1, isn't mcc supposed to poll the system state (ie ubuntu-desktop being installed?)
<superm1> power down option?
<superm1> yes it does.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> maybe i dont have ubuntu-desktop?
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> i don't
<tgm4883> wtf
<therethinker2> :P
<therethinker2> Use MCC and test the DE installer!
<laga> foxbuntu: you looking for a script to restart mfe if its running?
<MitoTranin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<foxbuntu> laga, I think that would be a logical function of the power button
<foxbuntu> actually, it should ask the user first too
<tgm4883> superm1, do you still have you checkisrunning script?
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, once we can control mcc from the remote, you could make it launch a shutdown prog
<laga> foxbuntu: ask the user? how is the user gonna interact with that popup
<foxbuntu> indeed
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, you could always write a plugin for that
<foxbuntu> I hate to add an oops I bumped that button kind of button however
* MythbuntuGuest38 boggles at .21's vast fixes/enhancements
<superm1> foxbuntu, it was a horrible script that issued killall's and such
<laga> foxbuntu: so. your TV has a remote control as well :)
<superm1> there are a lot of things that needed to be cleaned up with it
<foxbuntu> laga, got me there
<laga> whats wrong with killalls. heh. i have such a script, too.
<superm1> if you send a signal to myth instead
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, the real question is why would you want to shutdown mythbuntu :)
<superm1> its much nicer
<superm1> and then you can have myth issue the shutdown
<superm1> but there are other things that need to be accounted for then (eg sudo permissions)
<superm1> and permissions to shutdown without a password
<superm1> worries about if recordings are running
<tgm4883> woohoo, it's starbucks time
<superm1> i'd really prefer not to put in a script that isn't very well thought out
<laga> killall just sends a signal to mythfrontend?
<laga> oh
<laga> you mean shutdown the box.
<superm1> and there isn't enough time to address all these sorts of things
<superm1> that's what my script did
<laga> no, there's no time left.
<laga> :/
<superm1> hence why i said foxbuntu focus on fixing m-l-g
<superm1> the hauppauge stuff needs fixing
<laga> i was thinking of restartint eh Fe with the power button
<superm1> new features are very low priority
<foxbuntu> superm1, this is all related to the hap remtoe
<foxbuntu> remote*
<superm1> well just dont map the power button then for now with it will suffice
<superm1> if they want it to shut off their box, they will have to come up with their own script to handle such things
<MythbuntuGuest56> when the move to .21 comes around, what are the chances it will be a simple package upgrade as opposed to a fresh install? (never used mythbunto...)
<foxbuntu> superm1, ok...I will just yank that mapping then
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest56, very likely
<MythbuntuGuest56> bye-bye fedora
* MythbuntuGuest56 jots off to start the ISO download
<laga> yay.
<laga> god
<therethinker2> in python, if I have a string, say "1          2    3", and the space between the stuff could be anything, how can I split them apart to just [1,2,3] ?
<laga> the GF wants to watch when in put mythbuntu on her myth box. but i wannja do it _now_
<therethinker2> Lucky, a GF who cares about that stuff :P
<superm1> therethinker2, well if the stuff between can be any character, then no
<superm1> if you know what characters it will be then yes
<camelreef> hello everyone !
<therethinker2> superm1: yes, it will always be spaces
<therethinker2> hello camelreef
<camelreef> !bug 136533
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136533 in mythtv "OSD fonts badly rendered when watching 16:9 TV" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136533
<camelreef> there is hope !
<superm1> therethinker2, then its doable
<camelreef> woot !
<therethinker2> superm1: yay! what function? I can look it up from there
<laga> camelreef: where is hope? did you talk to sphery?
<superm1> therethinker2, i've done it before myself, i dont know where off hand
<camelreef> changeset ! http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/changeset/14520
<superm1> i can look it up in a little bit if you dont come across it
<laga> camelreef: btw, that's interesting:
<therethinker2> Okay
<therethinker2> Give me 10 minutes
<camelreef> laga, changeset ! http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/changeset/14520
<laga> 19:55 < Chutt> sphery, that xinerama fix has absolutely no chance whatsoever to fix any osd font rendering problems.
<laga> camelreef: i saw it
<camelreef> ah
<camelreef> dams, my spirits were up
<laga> camelreef: well, chutt might be wrong.
<therethinker2> found how to do it in C :P
<laga> camelreef: or rather not wrong, but he probably believes you can fix it by setting some config options. i havent bothered to ask him
<foxbuntu> superm1, how would I add a '\' to the code since thats an esc char?
<superm1> beats me
<foxbuntu> k
<superm1> i thought in lircrc's you can just type esc?
<foxbuntu> google time
<camelreef> laga, he put some long stuff in a ML post too
<superm1> rather than have to do anythign else
<camelreef> lemme get the URL
<foxbuntu> superm1, well on the hap lirc...the back button is actually back\esc
<laga> superm1: have you already done this week's weekly builds?
<superm1> laga, not yet
<laga> superm1: that's great. i wanna add a dpatch for camelreef's issue.
<laga> superm1: http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/changeset/14520 ?
<camelreef> laga, http://mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2007-October/198203.html
<superm1> laga, put it in 0.20-fixes's branch
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: you still around?
<foxbuntu> superm1, nevermind I figured out what I needed
<superm1> i can re push mythtv since it hasn't cleared the archive admins yet
<superm1> and then also push it on weekly's
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: changed the drive to 2nd master and it's still not showing anything in the cd-writing dropdown
<laga> superm1: ok.
<laga> camelreef: will get fixed.
<camelreef> guys, I got to go take care of the kids
<camelreef> laga, many thanks
<laga> camelreef: give it a few days
<camelreef> no problem
<laga> who is mythtbugbot in launchpad?
<MitoTranin> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<MitoTranin> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<therethinker2> Haha, wow. Solved it
<MitoTranin> bah, what's the link to the mythbuntu launchpad?
<therethinker2> str.split().
<therethinker2> thats it
<laga> MitoTranin: http://launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<MitoTranin> laga: thanks!
<foxbuntu> was 0.13 of m-l-g ever release? its still marked as unreleased
<tgm4883> foxbuntu is unreleased
<MitoTranin> sorry... what what is m-l-g ?
<superm1> foxbuntu, yeah it was.
<foxbuntu> mb-lirc-gen
<MitoTranin> ah
<superm1> probably forgot to upload the very last debian/changelog change
<tgm4883> i'm about to release version 1.0 of s-f-n
<foxbuntu> superm1, ok, I will mark as 0.14 for this one then right?
<superm1> yes
* tgm4883 smacks foxbuntu
<superm1> revision 17 has the fix for it
<tgm4883> 1.0 released
<MitoTranin> for a feature request, should I make a tag of somesort in the bug summary?
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, that would be a blueprint
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: the drive is still not detected as a cd burner... any other suggestions?
<tgm4883> let me look into a few things
<tgm4883> what kind of burner
<MitoTranin> I believe it's an NEC
<MitoTranin> I didn't even look when I had it out, go figure :0
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: as reported by /proc/ide/ide1/hdc# cat model
<tgm4883> ok
<MitoTranin> laga: is there a blueprint for mythbuntu instead of the whole ubuntu?
<superm1> foxbuntu, there is another bug somewhere about the hauppauge lircrc
<superm1> let me see if i can find that oen
<superm1> it must be classified wrong
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, what do you mean?
<foxbuntu> superm1, oh, I didn't see that then
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: I was going to start putting down some feature requests that I've been thinking could be really useful and somewhat easy, and I was going to put it into the launchpad, but that's bugs only... so I asked if I should put a tag on the summary that classifies it as a feature request rather than bug, and laga said that a feature request would be a blueprint... but the only blueprint I can see is for ubuntu, not mythbunt
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, http://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<tgm4883> have you looked here?
<MitoTranin> nope, the link I had was https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<MitoTranin> thanks :0
<tgm4883> well same thing
<MitoTranin> :0 = :)
<tgm4883> err
<tgm4883> nm your right
<superm1> foxbuntu, well i don't know where it was posted.  there have been several mentions on the forums at least
<tgm4883> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/ is the whole link
<superm1> of things not working properly for people
<superm1> foxbuntu, so if you can double check to make sure the config generated is very similar to the config on the feisty wiki page
<superm1> for hauppauge remotes
<superm1> that is probably the best that will suffice
<foxbuntu> superm1, ok
<superm1> i'll keep hunting for the post that i found regarding it
<superm1> someone had a good break down
<laga> superm1: added debian/patches/29_xinerama_fix.dpatch
<laga> Committed revision 25.
<superm1> of what did and didn't work
<MitoTranin> superm1: speaking of remotes, that could have been my problem with the 94% bug
<superm1> laga, did you test build?
<superm1> make sure it applies cleanly and stuff
<laga> superm1: it applies cleanly. will test a build now.
<MitoTranin> superm1: I fixed it when I did 3 things... I removed my usb tuner, I bumped the ram from 256 to 512, and I did not specify my remote as "other"
<foxbuntu> superm1, there is a snapstream remote listed
<superm1> oh that's right MitoTranin
<superm1> you were using other
<superm1> that is very possible to have been the issue
<MitoTranin> I later went in to change it to other after the install, and other is no longer an option
<superm1> eh laga i forgot to push to bzr my fix for perl bindings
<superm1> text conflict :)
<laga> superm1: :P
<laga> superm1: i need to commit another changeset, too. borked the changelog entry
<tgm4883> brb
<laga> superm1: the schedules direct patch is borked
<superm1> laga, wha?
<superm1> why'd that break?
<laga> superm1: is this supposed to work against the 0.20.2 tarball?
<superm1> yeah it does
<laga> sorry then
<laga> will get the tarball
<superm1> what were you using?
<laga> -fixes checkout
<superm1> o
<laga> ls | grep -v debian | xargs rm -rf *whistle*
<laga> debian/rules get-orig-source
<laga> get-orig-source ftw.
<MitoTranin> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/backup-restore
<laga> MitoTranin: keep rockin' ;)
<therethinker2> MitoTranin: Once I get this newtwork stuff underway, I'll start on that
<therethinker2> Since it sounds mcc-related
<superm1> foxbuntu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3457752&postcount=35
<foxbuntu> superm1, that remote isnt in the hwdb
<superm1> okay well that makes for things to be even more troublesome since we can't change the lirc source package anymore
<superm1> hmum
<MitoTranin> brb
<laga> dont fix it then :)
<laga> should have reported it earlier.
<foxbuntu> superm1, also the branch is locked
<laga> maybe he can get a updated lirc package from our PPA
<foxbuntu> and I can't seem to break it
<superm1> try to break it like this
<superm1> bzr break-lock sftp://user@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<superm1> who is it locked by?
<superm1> laga, it was reported some time back against hte lirc package it looks now
<superm1> oops
<superm1> .
<laga> god, i _hate_ conflicting .po files.
<foxbuntu> superm1, still no
<therethinker2> laga: who doesnt?
<foxbuntu> still giving me an error about the lock
<superm1> laga, my test build seems to work fine
<superm1> i didnt let it go all the way
<superm1> but it applies cleanly
<laga> superm1: building here too.
<superm1> and based on the source it has shouldnt break anything
<laga> superm1: whoops, did you fix debian/changelog? because i did the same ;)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> yeah
<laga> can you fix it again? :)
<laga> after bzr up
<superm1> okay i need to get going for a bit again.  i'm going to push this now then (hopefully i can repush the same version number, otherwise this is a bit messy)
<superm1> you broke it again?
<laga> no, but i changed it i think
<laga> not sure about the correct intendation
<superm1> you did break it again.
<superm1> haha
<superm1> okay i'll push it back up with the fix
<foxbuntu> superm1, I commited that fix for m-l-g
<laga> thanks
<laga> foxbuntu: woohoo.
<superm1> foxbuntu, okay great
<superm1> anything else in it that needs fixing
<superm1> or just that
<foxbuntu> superm1, thats all I could see
<superm1> foxbuntu, or better yet that is getting fixing
<foxbuntu> I updated the bug report as well
<superm1> ok
<superm1> i'll push this to the archive then
<foxbuntu> superm1, great
<foxbuntu> superm1, I think at some point the dictionary needs moved out of the core but thats pretty minor
<foxbuntu> superm1, laga gotta run for a bit, but will back online in like 2 hours or so
<foxbuntu> later
<superm1> ok
<superm1> cya
<laga> looks like my tv_grab_eu_epgdata grabber will be committed soon
<laga> to xmltv. yay.
<laga> ok, gonna go for a walk
<therethinker2> If I get half of this network thing done, could someone work on the other half? I have no idea how I'm going to test the connection
<therethinker2> like, 0, less than anything else :P
<therethinker2> For ComboBoxes, how do I get the data?
<therethinker2> Is it like self.combobox.item?
<therethinker2> or just self.combobox
<therethinker2> superm1: ping
<laga> therethinker2: are you working on the backup-restore blue print?
<therethinker2> I'm about to, yeah
<therethinker2> I'm trying to start network mounting
<laga> therethinker2: note that the python configparser stuff has the ability to write a config file
<therethinker2> Okay
<laga> for the mcc settings
<laga> its just not activate
<therethinker2> what?
<therethinker2> "its just not activate"?
<laga> originally it was intended to ~move settings from one host to another, but you dont always want to replicate the same set of settings on another box. that's why it's deactivated.
<laga> therethinker2: "its just not activated"
<therethinker2> Ooh
<therethinker2> So its there... we just have to turn it on?
<MitoTranin> what language are you guys programing most/all of this stuff in?
<therethinker2> MCC is python
<therethinker2> (thats all I've touched)
<MitoTranin> that's similar to Delphi isn't it?
<therethinker2> No clue\
<MitoTranin> I've had a big of experience with Delphi, but not python...
<therethinker2> Wait, the macromolecular electrostatics modeling software package!?
<therethinker2> Lets see
<therethinker2> No, I dont think they are
<therethinker2> Python really isn't "like" much :P
<therethinker2> Although Ruby is the closest
<therethinker2> laga: how was the walk?
<laga> cold.
<laga> hum
<therethinker2> :P
<laga> this pepper strawberry chocolate tastes interesting
<therethinker2> Its not cold here...
<therethinker2> I'm not going to ask
<laga> what. you can buy that stuff
<therethinker> Strawberry pepper?
<therethinker> That's an odd combo...
<therethinker> I'm going to take a break
<therethinker> be back later
<laga> bye
<foxbuntu> superm1, any other things you find to fix in lirc while I was out?
<laga> bah, paint thinner smells badly
<laga> but it's great for removing heat-condutive paste
<MitoTranin> laga: alcohol swabs are better
<MitoTranin> better, cheaper, and not as fumey (if that's a word)
<MitoTranin> that, and you already have the cloth to wipe it with :)
<laga> didnt have them here :)
<foxbuntu> laga, hey which revs did you say to look at before for my example?
* laga is scared of smelly chemicals
<MitoTranin> oh, but you happen to have paint thinner....
<MitoTranin> lol
<laga> MitoTranin: yes, in my living room. ;)
<laga> 20:06 < laga> foxbuntu: bzr diff -r77..78
* MitoTranin wonders what kind of a weird person laga really is :)
<foxbuntu> laga, thanks
<MitoTranin> ok all, bbiab
<laga> MitoTranin: bah. :)
<foxbuntu> laga, so to_recofigure is a class in changer right?
<foxbuntu> ^^ though its spelled wrong
<foxbuntu> laga, oh I see, to_reconfigure just calls the applicator class from changer and runs the specified "item"
<laga> i dont even know what a class is
<foxbuntu> laga, oh
<laga> :)
<laga> i just hacked on it till it worked.
<laga> and my master backend is drawing an ungodly amount of power
<laga> 75-100W
<laga> doing nothing
<foxbuntu> laga, well its ok, I really don't know much about coding either
<laga> heh
<foxbuntu> laga, perhaps time for a new PSU
<laga> well, PFC is a bit low, around 0.75, but it's probably that athlon XP in there which needs some serious underclocking.
<foxbuntu> laga, ah
<foxbuntu> laga, I think I am nearing a test for my code, but I have an issue...I am out at my parents place now...and no Mythbuntu box to be found
<foxbuntu> :(
<laga> foxbuntu: dont give me that look, i'm busy assembling the gf's box
<laga> i wonder how long that paint thinner needs to dry
<laga> for fucks sake.
<therethinker> Paint thinner?
<therethinker> Why...?
<laga> therethinker: thermal paste
<therethinker> Ooh
<laga> i had to insert a VGA card to underclock the CPU. looks like when i remoe the VGA card, the cpu clock settings are reset
<therethinker> That's bizzare
<laga> maybe it's some kind of failure detection :/
<foxbuntu> laga, CPU underclock is only stored in the BIOS unitl a change is made
<foxbuntu> so when you pull the card the BIOS settings change and thus goodbye under clock
<foxbuntu> laga, one thing you could do to limit the speed is select a slow bus speed for the proc in the BIOS if its an option
<therethinker> What's the codec for quicktime MOV's?
<foxbuntu> therethinker, I am not sure
<foxbuntu> do you have totem installed?
<therethinker> just got that
<therethinker> Sorry :P
<foxbuntu> fine
<foxbuntu> !!
<foxbuntu> :P
<therethinker> :P
* therethinker slams door
* foxbuntu turns up his iPod to further ignore therethinker 
* therethinker splices in Barbie fairy princess music into foxbuntu's earbuds
<therethinker> lalalalaaaa
<foxbuntu> sorry, My iPod is full already...no more music allowed
<laga> foxbuntu: bah. :/
<laga> athlon xp running at 500 MHz and 1.1V is gooood.
<foxbuntu> laga, bah what?
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> thats way underclocked...why so far?
<laga> because i wanna save power :) transcoding/commflagging is *supposed* to take place on my core 2 duo, but thaT's not working for some reason
<therethinker> Hmm... is it a good time to be helped?
<laga> ?
* foxbuntu gonna be upset...batt power on the iPod is getting low
<therethinker> I need help setting up my backend
<therethinker> I can only get 1 channel
<therethinker> and its in black and white...
<MitoTranin> foxbuntu: do you need a test box?
<foxbuntu> therethinker, you only need one channe;
<therethinker> Hmm?
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, I will after a bit
<MitoTranin> foxbuntu: odd question... will it require sound?  :)
<foxbuntu> nope
<foxbuntu> just a DB with recordings in it
<therethinker> foxbuntu: care to elaborate?
<MitoTranin> ah, well, I don't have that even... lol
<therethinker> on needing only 1 channel
<beavis> laga:    Change automatic login from [Disabled]  to [Deaktiviert] . <-- ??
<MitoTranin> foxbuntu: I only have 2 tuners, one with a bad sound input, and 1 that I'm still trying to get to work.
<therethinker> I only get one channel, that's bad...
<MitoTranin> foxbuntu:  and my only recordings were in a database on my only system which happened to have a bad PSU kill the hard drive...  (thus my suggestion of the easy backup/restore as a blueprint)
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, i see
<laga> beavis: it'll be fixed in the next upload.
<MitoTranin> foxbuntu: so... I now have a fresh install with no recordings and no good way to make a recording until I get this tuner working in mythbuntu :)
<beavis> laga, great, there's also a typo in the german translation, a missing blank
<laga> beavis: file a bug? :)
<beavis> oops it's gone :-P
<therethinker> Hmm.. and when it scans for channels, it gets 2-13
<therethinker> but they're all the same thing
<beavis> laga, I mean Passwortsollte inside the Hint for VNC
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, your no help then
<foxbuntu> :P
<foxbuntu> its alright, i will prob demo on my own box when I get home tonight
<therethinker> What's the difference between us-cable {,-hrc,-irc}
<laga> therethinker: are you using cable?
<therethinker> yep
<laga> AFAIK, you dont have to scan if you're in north america. just use schedulesdirect?
<therethinker> I don't use a channel listing
<therethinker> Oh wait
<foxbuntu> laga, do you know how to execute a shell command from python?
<therethinker> You know how you can set a "starting channel"
<therethinker> well, whatever I put there, is the 1 channel I get
<therethinker> So... it 1/2 works :p
<therethinker> But its still b/w... not good\
<laga> foxbuntu: popen?
<laga> therethinker: why dont you use a channel listing?
<therethinker> $$$ :P
<laga> o_O
<laga> mythtv is next to useless without EPG listings
<laga> but that'sn your call i suppose
* laga goes to look for his screws
<therethinker> Well. A) I get TV
<therethinker> B) I can record manually
<therethinker> Okay... well.. even if I don't -- why can't I change the channel, and why is it black/white?
<foxbuntu> therethinker, do you have the channel binary / irblaster setup?
<foxbuntu> or are you using the actual tuner?
<foxbuntu> and do you have the channel command to match any of these setup?
<therethinker> I have just a tuner
<therethinker> Ohh... I need the channel command
<therethinker> *smacks self*
<therethinker> Do you happen to know it?
<MitoTranin> therethinker: why not look at the lirc config and see what command is issued when the "channel up" button is pressed
<therethinker> What directory is that in :P
<therethinker> *feels so silly :P*
<foxbuntu> superm1, you back yet?
<therethinker> found it
<MitoTranin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_External_Channel_Changer
<MitoTranin> ah, ok
<therethinker> THANK YOU :-)
<therethinker> Wait
<therethinker> I don't need an external channel changer
<therethinker> Its cable line > Tuner
<MitoTranin> well.. the channel change commands should at least be similar...
<MitoTranin> it was the first thing I found...
<therethinker> I don't even have lirc installed... I'm not using the remote...
<MitoTranin> uh... then it's the up arrow :)
<MitoTranin> and down arrow
* therethinker waits for people to hit him
<therethinker> Yeah, but I don't have an /etc/lirc director
<therethinker> *directory
<therethinker> or a /home/mythtv/.lircrc file
<MitoTranin> I don't get it... why do you need one, if you are looking to just change the channel manually?
<MitoTranin> just hit the up arrow on the keyboard... it will change the channel
<therethinker> Exactly, that's the problem
<therethinker> I do, and it doesn't
<therethinker> it SAYS it changed channel, but it didn't
<laga> therethinker: i'd recommend you get at leas tht efree 7 day trial to get your channels set up
<laga> the schedules direct trial, that is.
<MitoTranin> and install lirc... even though you aren't going to use a remote, it doesn't hurt the system
<foxbuntu> therethinker, did you setup the channel change command in mythtv-setup?
<MitoTranin> if you're simply trying to keep it bare due to it being an underpowered system (not sure if that's the case) check out this link:  http://hawley.homeip.net/recycled-machine-mythtv.html
<ubotu> New bug: #150367 in mythbuntu "Multiple network icons on reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150367
<MitoTranin> the intro tells you how old it really is... but it also tells you how much of a system is really required to run MythTV....
<MitoTranin> "Updated (12/8/2005):  The last weekend I decommissioned the old Celeron  in favor of a 550-MHz P3 I got as a hand-me-down from a co-worker.  Thank you, Chad.  The experience has made me come to realize that some of the stuff in this guide is desperately out of date.  I'm going to try to make some updates over the next couple weeks to bring this document up to speed."
<therethinker> foxbuntu: That's what I'm trying to figure out
<therethinker> what is it suppos to be
<therethinker> MitoTranin: Its underpowered, but that's not why I'm trying to keep it bare
<therethinker> MitoTrainin: Wow :P
<foxbuntu> therethinker, it depends on the type of setup you have
<foxbuntu> are you using IRBlasters?
<foxbuntu> Serial Cable?
<therethinker> foxbuntu: its Cable line directly to the tuner card
<therethinker> no blaster
<foxbuntu> or direct tuner
<therethinker> nothing in between
<foxbuntu> so you have the cable on the coax connection?
<foxbuntu> ok
<therethinker> exactly
<foxbuntu> thats one I am not sure how to setup, however, when superm1 gets back he can prob tell you, I think he has at least one tuner setup that way
<therethinker> Okay, thanks :-)
<therethinker> Once this works, I'll do the trial
<therethinker> ^laga
<therethinker> Any ideas why its black & white?
<therethinker> Is there a b/w filter I mgiht have turned on accidentally?
<laga> wrong tv standarD?
<laga> does it work outside mythtv?
<therethinker> Forget -- checking the outside mythtv
<therethinker> Yep, its B/w
<therethinker> And I've tried all the us-cable*
<MitoTranin> hey all... any idea why I can't connect to my backend from anything external?
<MitoTranin> mythweb tells me it's not running even
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, you need to enable the security access for Mysql
<MitoTranin> the remote frontends say that it can't connect
<MitoTranin> but the local frontend works fine
<foxbuntu> by default its bound to localhost
<MitoTranin> foxbuntu: where is that option at?
<foxbuntu> /etc/mysql/my.cnf i think
<MitoTranin> (this should be a very obvious option in the MCC I would think...)
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, i think it is
<foxbuntu> let me look for you
<MitoTranin> I looked everywhere and couldn't find it
<troy_s> foxbuntu / superm1 :  mail.
<troy_s> erm rather
<troy_s> foxbuntu / superm1 :  "You have mail."
<foxbuntu> troy_s, awesome;
<foxbuntu> give me a min
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, MCC > System Services >MySQL Service > Enable
<MitoTranin> it is enabled
<foxbuntu> try disable it and reenable it
<MitoTranin> I started to... but it wants to uninstall the mysql server when I do that....
<foxbuntu> and are you connecting via a host name or ip?
<MitoTranin> and uninstalling that will kill my database, won't it?
<foxbuntu> what?
<foxbuntu> it shouldn't...arg
<foxbuntu> ok well...let me just get you the change in the mysql server
<laga> no, it shouldn't.
<MitoTranin> let me check again, but I'm pretty sure that's what it wanted to uninstall
<tgm4883> frink_, any status update on the rsync setup
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, sudo nano /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<MitoTranin> disabling that option gives:
<foxbuntu> there is a line bind-address
<MitoTranin> "Remove mysql-server service"
<MitoTranin> oh, well there's a bug too...
<foxbuntu> change it to the actual ip of your backend from 127.0.0.1
<MitoTranin> I disabled the service, hit cancel, and the screen still showed it as disabled
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, did you catch all that?
<MitoTranin> yep, changed it just now, and am shutting down the backend, restarting the mysql, and then starting the backend
<foxbuntu> ok
<MitoTranin> I knew I could change that.. I was looking for how to do it via the gui (since, well, that should easily be there... :) )
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, it should do it via that service option....but Idk why it wouldnt for you
<MitoTranin> foxbuntu: well, as I said, to disable it means it wants to uninstall it...
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, file a bug
<MitoTranin> since uninstalling it isn't possible if you're running the primary backend, that shouldn't even be an option...
<MitoTranin> one thing that might have done it: I am pretty sure I set that option before I set my static IP
<MitoTranin> that's another thing... the installer should ask if you want a static IP
<MitoTranin> because if you're doing the primary backend, you want it to be static... if you're doing a secondary backend or frontend, that's not a big deal though...
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, indeed
<MitoTranin> odd, still not able to connect my mythweb
<foxbuntu> file a bug so we can track it
<MitoTranin> heh, I gotta go cook dinner..
<MitoTranin> I'll send myself a pm to do so later :)
<foxbuntu> troy_s, what about putting 2.png behind the crest?
<MitoTranin> bbiab
<troy_s> foxbuntu: It would work easily.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: The gut says it would pull into monotony...
<troy_s> foxbuntu: On a more serious note, the crest will likely feature alone...
<foxbuntu> troy_s, yea
<foxbuntu> troy_s, can you send me the full blown files for those so I can set them as wallpaper to compare them?
<foxbuntu> troy_s, as our wallpaper goes now the logo is part of it as we run a bare Xfce seup
<foxbuntu> setup*
<laga> gah, i need some thermal paste and it's 1am :/
<foxbuntu> laga, too bad you don't have a 24-hr shop like I do
<laga> i'd just need to know where i put that crap
<laga> some is at the GF's. hum
<troy_s> foxbuntu: I can whatever you need.  I wouldn't suggest any sort of testing until you get some things palettized though - it will clash heavy.
<troy_s> :)
<foxbuntu> troy_s, indeed...I am not gonna do anything other than on my own personal machine
<troy_s> lol
<troy_s> ok
<foxbuntu> troy_s, so what I would like to have is a crest image only and one with each of those wallpapers ehind the crest
<foxbuntu> so I can do some playing and see what I like the best
<foxbuntu> and perhaps just the wallpapers as well
<foxbuntu> troy_s, PM with anything, I gtg for now...be back later
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-29
<frozenskunk> Can someone please help me get my remotes up and running with a commandir? I've been trying for months to get them going with mythbuntu, and had no luck. I can (sometimes) get mode2 to see data, and (sometimes) get irw to see my dish network remote, but can't get my Hauppauge A415-HPG to be recognized. I had it working until the girlfriend did an upgrade to 8.04 and overwrote all the config files, I haven't been able to get th
<frozenskunk> Again... Can someone please help me get my remotes up and running with a commandir? I've been trying for months to get them going with mythbuntu, and had no luck. I can (sometimes) get mode2 to see data, and (sometimes) get irw to see my dish network remote, but can't get my Hauppauge A415-HPG to be recognized. I had it working until the girlfriend did an upgrade to 8.04 and overwrote all the config files, I haven't been able 
<frozenskunk1> Again... Can someone please help me get my remotes up and running with a commandir? I've been trying for months to get them going with mythbuntu, and had no luck. I can (sometimes) get mode2 to see data, and (sometimes) get irw to see my dish network remote, but can't get my Hauppauge A415-HPG to be recognized. I had it working until the girlfriend did an upgrade to 8.04 and overwrote all the config files, I haven't been ab
<frozenskunk1> hello? 3 hours, and not a single response!?!?!
<tgm4883_laptop> !weekend | frozenskunk
<Zinn> frozenskunk: It's a weekend.  Often on weekends a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the week.
<frozenskunk1> makes sense, in the past weekends have been when I got the best response, just glad to see there are people here, not just bots... Thanks!
<squish102> frozenskunk1 not that i can help you, but i did the same thing, 7.10 worked fine, 8.04 screwed it up so bad, that i eventually bought a new remote
<frozenskunk1> yeah, ready to pull my hair out, I had a box up and running for 2-3 years, and since 8.04 was released it has just gathered dust, I have even tried going back to knoppmyth, but it is sucha horrrible platform to try and work on when you used to ubuntu I gave up.
<frozenskunk1> what remote did you go to? Buying a remote seems much cheaper than the professional help I will require from a mental health specialist... ;-)
<frozenskunk1> I'm using a commanIR mini with Dish Network boxes, did that work for your setup?
<squish102> i am using a microsoft mce remote ir receiver
<squish102> worked out the box
<frozenskunk1> Is that a card, usb-device?
<squish102> usb device
<frozenskunk1> I have a PVR-350, PVR-500, with the Hauppauge A415-HPG remote through a commandIR mini, with 3 dish network boxes...
<squish102> well i have a pvr-150, and a ati HD tuner, and i dont controll anything else
<squish102> although the mce remote has 2 ir transmitters
<frozenskunk1> hmm... I need at least 3, since I have 3 dish network boxes. CommandIR gives 4.
<squish102> im lucky, i dont need to control any boxes, and just tuner the tuners
<frozenskunk1> I can get the commandIR to see signals, and even give the right output through irw sometimes, just not all the time, and I can't get irsend to work at all with it anymore. frustrating as hell since both commandIR and mythbuntu docs claims that it 'justworks'
<squish102> eexactly my experience
<squish102> it was just ment to work, which is how my previous ir receiver worked when on 7.10
<squish102> went to 8.04 and spent weeks trying to figure out how to get it working again
<squish102> installed old 7.10 on another machine, ir worked fine again
<frozenskunk1> yeah, seems like I have to fiddle with the lircd.conf file a little with 7.10, but had it working with a small enough amount of work that I didn't bother to write it down, have spent almost 6 months now trying to get it to work under 8.04. I may just try to go back with 7.10 again since you say that
<frozenskunk1> I am beating my head against a wall now, I thought that I had a grasp on myth/linux, but this is just silly!
<bronson> mythcommflag[26498]: segfault at b1c9e620 ip b7236c67 sp bfe766e4 error 6 in libmythavcodec-0.21.so.0.21.0[b6fa4000+39c000]
<CRXLPY> I just got done searching the forums, I could not find my issue but I know it has to be something silly. I can watch recordings and they skip commercials flawlessly, but if I burn a dvd all the commercials are part of the dvd.... not what I want of course. I have tried transcoding then making an iso, I have tried saving a cutlist then making iso. but I cant get rid of the commercials. what am I missing? I want to make an iso w/o co
<frozenskunk1> anyone here that can help with ComandIR and a Haupaugge remote?
<squish102> bronson  u still here?
<squish102> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Removing_Commercials#Automatically_removing_commercials
<MythbuntuGuest71> Got a quick Q, has anyone had any success using a philips 7130 based tuner working with mythbuntu?
 * MythbuntuGuest71 twiddles his thumbs
<MythbuntuGuest71> is anyone available in here?
<darthanubis> this is a slow channel
<darthanubis> you generally have to ask, and just chillax
<squish102> for like a day or 2
<tgm4883_laptop> especially when you ask a question like that
<tgm4883_laptop> cause now you have to find someone else with that piece of hardware
<squish102> google may know who has one
<MythbuntuGuest71> yah google knows to much...
<MythbuntuGuest71> scares me
<sentinel23> hey, anyone ever encountered GRUB "Error 2: Bad file or directory type"?    I ran updates on my Mythbuntu box and now it won't boot...
<MythbuntuGuest14> hey all, quick question... what is the default video storage location for mythbuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest14> nevermind... found it.  var/lib/mythtv/videos
<pretender> Can anyone help me to get mytharchive working it just sits there and does  nothing when i run it.  my myth archive temp directory is var/lib/mythtv/mytharchive/temp/ running Gutsy
<feltis> if I want to move to 8.10 from 8.04.1 what is the best way to do this? I downloaded the latest ISO but it does not seem to want to install, is there an alternate method that I'm missing?
<directhex> sudo update-manager -c -d
<jphillip> feltis you mean 7.10, or are you really talking about going backwareds?
<directhex> he said to intrepid from hardy
<directhex> i know usually people say them the other way round, but the "to" & "from" were valid
<jphillip> directhex ya just wanted to check
<v0lksman> hey all...I was able to use nuvexport to transcode a video yesterday.  but when I went to transcode the next one (the same way) it craps out without any error.  Running in debug it doesn't provide any help...just goes through all the steps in less than a second and says complete.  how can I troubleshoot this?  can dpaste the output if someone wants to check it
<v0lksman> hrm...thought I had tried a different file but I just did again and it's working on the newer recording.  Weird...
<weiser> does anyone know what mythfrontend do every 10 min. the cpu goes up for about 10 sek, but northing in the log?
<jphillip> weiser opengl most likely
<jmichelse1> I am looking to use mythbuntu to start my first media center PC. I have a tuner I bought a long time ago but I have been unable to find a guide or a post by anyone that has used this particular tuner, is there a complete list of compatible devices somewhere? it's a Kworld external USB tuner box
<directhex> if it's linux-compatible (check the linuxtv wiki) it's myth compatible
<jmichelse1> directhex: is that source pretty up to date?
<directhex> meh. so-so. relies on non-lazy users updating it
<jmichelse1> haha
<jmichelse1> sounds like linux
<directhex> well that also relies on non-lazy users updating it
<jmichelse1> yea
<jmichelse1> I have been looking all over at guides and things, I am semi new to linux and completely new to pc-tv, is there a good guide on getting a card installed and working ? generic guide that runs htourgh the diff commands to test the card and stuff?
<directhex> digital tv?
<jmichelse1> antenna
<jmichelse1> just to install the tuner though-
<directhex> digital or analog antenna?
<jmichelse1> analog
<directhex> right. is it plugged in?
<jmichelse1> yea usb tuner, its plugged in
<directhex> does "ls /dev/video*" return anything?
<jmichelse1> lsusb shows the tuner, il check dev/video
<jmichelse1> it doest see /dev/video
<jmichelse1> *
<directhex> lsusb only tells you whether a device has identified itself to the machine, it doesn't mean a thing about whether there are drivers or not, or whether it works or not
<jmichelse1> ok
<zabbadapp> I have added a second HD (PATA, /dev/sda) to my mythbox and it won't spin down with hdparm -S240 /dev/sda ... I noticed that if I force spindown with hdparm -y /dev/sda it only stays down for a second, then spin up again! Why is that?
<jcastro> Hi, I am wondering why mythbuntu is linked to the mythtv package here: https://edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+packages
<superm1> what's it mean for a package to be linked on that page?
<jcastro> I have no idea
<jcastro> the link screws up my upstream report though, that's why I was wondering what the link does.
<superm1> i dont recall ever setting that up, but i also don't see anything obvious for how to remove it
<jcastro> I think I can get it removed, but I have no idea what it's for
<superm1> well nothing we did afaik
<superm1> so feel free to get it nuked
<jcastro> ok, if someone hollers send them my way and I'll try to figure something out
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-30
<williammanda> can anyone tell me how to see what speed what nic is running? I tried ethtool but it won't work.
<directhex> as root?
<directhex> i.e. "sudo ethtool eth0"?
<jmichelsen> I could use some help troubleshooting a capture device. lsubs detects it, /dev/video0 is present, when I cat /dev/video0, the capture box lights come on but the output vid file is empty, any help here?
<mimo> hi - i got sent here from the myth-dev list. i posted my problem with gdb trace report here http://mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-dev/2008-September/063193.html
<mimo> nevermind. i need to get some sleep. just in case someone reads this i notice that it's not crashing when launched from  different x session and under a different user. good night.
<jmichelsen> I could use some help troubleshooting a capture device. lsubs detects it, /dev/video0 is present, when I cat /dev/video0, the capture box lights come on but the output vid file is empty, any help here?
<famicom> Fuck i hate #ubuntu
<famicom> fucking tards
<hads> Language
<superm1> !language | famicom
<Zinn> famicom: Please follow the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and watch your language.  You can find more information here: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<famicom> AARGH
<famicom> FUCK THAT
<famicom> god
<famicom> with all the wars, famine, pollution and injustice in the world
<famicom> there really are better things to get upset about than someone saying something
<hads> Well that's the code of conduct for this channel, if you don't like it then don't use the channel.
<noisymime> famicom: and yet you're clearly upset about what someone did or did not say to you on #ubuntu...
<famicom> nah
<famicom> just generall annoyance over the signal to noise ratio there
 * directhex suspects http://www2.apebox.org/wordpress/rants/5/ applies, even if that was written for #debian
<directhex> superm1 & Daviey, ping
<superm1> yeah what's up?
<superm1> directhex,
<directhex> hm, never mind, google was faster ;)
<directhex> was gonna ask about a bug in your mirror & sign script, but google found a seemingly newer one
<directhex> without the bug
<superm1> are you stealing our mirror and sign script? :)
<Blain> Has anyone seen these errors in mythbackend.log before. I've googled to no avail. VIDIOCGCHAN: Invalid argument
<Blain>  VIDIOCMCAPTUREi0: Invalid argument VIDIOCMCAPTUREi1: Invalid argument
<Blain>  VIDIOCMCAPTURE0: Invalid argument
<Blain>  VIDIOCMCAPTURE1: Invalid argument
<directhex> superm1, stealing? someone put it on launchpadlibrarian
<directhex> superm1, which officially makes it fair game ;)
<superm1> directhex, i was kidding anyhow
<superm1> steal away
<superm1> there is a newer version directly in bzr
<directhex> superm1, i already had to make some hax, so i just wanted that one bug fixed
<directhex> stray \{\} file is messy
<superm1> directhex, fix it?
<superm1> and give us a patch...
<directhex> superm1, it's fixed in the latest version of the script!
<superm1> oh
<superm1> well there you go
<directhex> or the version i found
<directhex> and find syntax is evil anyway, which is why i was looking for an update from someone less dumb than me :)
<superm1> directhex, i think lp:~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-weekly-build should be the latest branch
<directhex> did you get your hands on those apache logs in the end?
<superm1> no i didnt
<directhex> aw, never mind
<directhex> seems my usage figures are up again though \o/
<directhex> jms@osc-franzibald:~/Desktop/logging$ grep Packages.gz access.log.2008-09-* | grep i386 | cut -f1 -d' ' | cut -f2 -d':' | sort | uniq | wc -l
<directhex> 7013
<directhex> jms@osc-franzibald:~/Desktop/logging$ grep Packages.gz access.log.2008-09-* | grep amd64 | cut -f1 -d' ' | cut -f2 -d':' | sort | uniq | wc -l
<directhex> 1441
<directhex> when i hit 10k combined per month, i'll add a donate button or something
<adam_> hi all, I have the latest version of Mythbuntu installed, I have been trying get diskless clients working but keep on getting an error half way through the boot process.  The client successfully connects to the dhcp server, loads the kernel and displays the mythbuntu splash screen.  Shortly  afterwoods I get an error: Server Authorization directory .. is set to /var/lib/gdm but is not owned by user ...  I have looked at the /etc/
<adam_> passwd files on server and client and they are different, is this right and does anyone have any ideas what my problem is?
<javatexan> hey all
<balz> I'm having a bit of an odd problem with mythweb, and I honestly don't even know where to start.  When I access the Videos section of mythweb, Information for all of my videos appear, but there is no cover art, and clickin gon the title yields a "Not Foun" error.
<balz> where should I start?  I know absolutely nothing about mythweb's workings
<balz> any suggestions would be welcome, even if it's just which logs i should be looking at
<jphillip> balz you should check your video_covers symlink in /var/www/mythweb/data
<jphillip> its prob pointing to the wrong spot
<balz> jphillip:  how do i do that on the command line?
<jphillip> cd /var/www/mythweb/data
<jphillip> ls -la will sow you them
<jphillip> then try to cd to where the video covers are
<balz> jphillip:  can i pastebin the output?  I'm a complete n00b..
<balz> my movies and posters are on a separate drive under /media/500gb/video and /media/500gb/posters
<jphillip> balz if you ls -la /var/www/mythweb/data/video_covers does it point at the posters dir you mentioned?
<balz> ooh i see... hang on. sorry i got mixed up
<balz> um... it appears that it does not
<balz> louis@server:/var/www/mythweb/data/video_covers$ ls -la
<balz> total 0
<balz> drwxrwxr-x 2 mythtv mythtv  1 2008-06-03 06:59 .
<balz> drwxr-xr-x 6 root   root   32 2008-07-05 00:20 ..
<balz> whoops. sorry about the flood.
<jphillip> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<jphillip> balz it should look something like this http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d712df162
<balz> yeah i have nothing below the first 5 lines, and line 3 reads total:0
<balz> so i'm guessing the symlinks arent' there?  how do i add them?
<jphillip> ln -s <target> <link_name>
<balz> jphillip:  Ok. I'm guessing that the target is the folder containing the posters, but what do i put for link name?
<jphillip> video_covers
<balz> okay. thanks a bunch
<balz> and that ought to fix it?
<jphillip> it should
<balz> hmm still nothing
<balz> jphillip:  i think i have it figured out... just a few symlinks in wrong places
<balz> thanks for the help!
<balz> btw, what exactly is a symlink?
<jphillip> no  problem
<balz> is it like a shortcut?
<jphillip> basically a pointer to a folder in a different location
<balz> so why use that instead of pointing a config file to a different directory/
<balz> ?
<balz> it seems kind of pointless, but i feel i must be missing something lol
<jphillip> thats essentially the same end results, but you have to realize that the website can only see things within its own directory
<jphillip> so it can't randomly browse to a different folder on your hard drive
<fishsponge_> hey people - i need a spot of advice... have new Mythbuntu PC hooked up to HDTV using VGA lead - can i get above standard (low) resolution?
<fishsponge_> i think i'm on 1024x768 at the moment...
<jphillip> fishsponge_ 1. are you sure your TV can display @ a higher res?
<jphillip> 2. if so then perhaps your vga cable isn't transmitting the EDID data properly, you can try another one
<directhex> nvidia?
<fishsponge_> iphillip: it's a 1080P HDTV so i know it can display higher resolutions generally... not sure about high resolutions through VGA though. and the VGA cable does have all the pins... so surely that's not the issue...
<fishsponge_> and yes - it's a 32MB nvidia GeForce 2 - a bit crap, but so's the PC...
<jphillip> fishsponge_ sounds like you have some research to do, if it can't do higher through the vga you can't do anything else
<fishsponge_> that's very true
<jphillip> if it can then you can modify your xorg.conf to hardcode a resolution
<fishsponge_> i'll figure that out tomorrow then...
<fishsponge_> few more things though...
<jphillip> hold on a second, I'll pastebin my config
<fishsponge_> isn't mythTV a pain to configure still! lol
<fishsponge_> secondly... i'm struggling to get any of the Internet streams to work...
<fishsponge_> keep getting "no URLs found"
<jphillip> pretty easy IMO, I've done it quite a bit though
<fishsponge_> well, i'm comparing MythTV to Windows XP Media Center... XP Media Center is completely hands off and just somehow works!
<fishsponge_> but anyway, it's not free, so MythTV is immediately better!
<jphillip> when it does work :P
<jphillip> are you using mythbuntu or adding to ubuntu?
<fishsponge_> anyway... is the "no urls found" message normal, or is something misconfigured?
<fishsponge_> i'm using mythbuntu
<fishsponge_> from this month's "Linux Format" magazine
<jphillip> I'm honestly not sure about the streams, I know we have some new stream functionality in testing, link is in the topic
<fishsponge_> also, i have my photo gallery and music collection on another machine at the moment and i would like to copy it onto my mythbuntu box - where should i rsync it all to?
<fishsponge_> and more to the point... what is my root password going to be?? i've not been asked to set it yet...
<jphillip> there is no root password
<fishsponge_> which surely means rsyncing my music and photo collection from my PC upstairs is going to be tricky, no?
<jphillip> you use sudo to do everything
<fishsponge_> how would i rsync in as root then, or don't i need to?
<jphillip> as far as the rsync, you can just set up a share on the remote computer and access them through that
<fishsponge_> basically, my photos are kept online - my web site is then rsync'd to my PC upstairs, and i want my PC upstairs to then rsync the photos with the mythbuntu box...
<jphillip> PC == windows?
<fishsponge_> the remote computer is notoriously unreliable, hence why i want to rsync them to mythbuntu...
<jphillip> ah ok
<fishsponge_> no, PC = Suse Linux 10.2
<jphillip> running ssh?
<fishsponge_> indeed
<fishsponge_> but i want to initiate the rsync from the PC upstairs if i can...
<fishsponge_> to rsync INTO the mythbuntu box...
<fishsponge_> i am in fact, SSH'd into the PC upstairs and running xchat on it, exporting my display to mythbuntu! lol
<jphillip> not sure what issue you have with rsync, can't you just use your user account and setup propper permissions on a folder?
<jphillip> you can use scp as well
<jphillip> setup an nfs share and pull over that, there are a lot of different ways to do it, depends what you are most comfortable with
<fishsponge_> the thing with NFS is, it can hang indefinitely if the server goes offline...
<fishsponge_> so i'm not keen on NFS unless it's used with automount, and automount is buggy, so that's not ideal..
<jphillip> unmount remount, and there is a way to refresh stale nfs connections (I don't recall off the top of my head though)
<fishsponge_> rsync is the same as SCP in concept, except has less network bandwidth when run multiple times, so that's my favourite option
<fishsponge_> so anyway, i can rsync using my user account no problem, but what folder do i need to rsync the images into for mythTV to see them?
<fishsponge_> i assume it's not /home/username/pictures...
<fishsponge_> i might disappear accidentally... finally installing the online updates! if i do disappear, i will be back though - i wanna know where to rsync my music and photos to for mythtv to see them! :-)
<jphillip> avoid home
<jphillip> you can get into some problems when you use your home dir for things
<fishsponge_> ok, will do... where should i rsync to though?
<jphillip> make somewhere then point mythtv at it later
<fishsponge_> isn't there a central directory somewhere that mythtv likes you to put things for it to index?
<jphillip> default is /var/lib/mythtv/
<jphillip> so you can just make an images folder in there
<fishsponge_> ah, ok... cool :-)
<fishsponge_> so if i create "/media/photos/" for example, i can tell mythtv to index that as well??
<fishsponge_> if so, that's very cool... i think i'll stick to /var/lib/mythtv though...
<fishsponge_> thanks!
<fishsponge_> logging off to reboot...
<zabbadapp> a second HD that is rarely used (backup of files) refuses to spin down ... hdparm -y /dev/sda will spin down, but only for a few seconds. What is accessing it?
<fishsponge_> hello again, people
<fishsponge_> can mythbuntu talk to a uPnP server on my network?
<hads> There's no uPnP client in myth AFAIK
<fishsponge_> hmm... ok, no worries
<fishsponge_> i suppose the way to get around that would be to turn your uPnP box into another MythTV box, right?
<hads> That would work
<fishsponge_> can anyone help me to get my DVB-T card working? i know it works in XP Media Center, but can't get it working in Mythbuntu... it does recognise it though...
<fishsponge_> also... i keep adding MP3 files and photos to the /var/lib/mythtv folders but they're not showing up in mythtv... any ideas how to tell it they're there?
<fishsponge_> can anyone tell me how to get mythTV to recognise the new files i've put in /var/lib/mythtv/pictures and music?
 * hads stabs X
<hads> Stop messing with my xorg.conf
<famicom> yeah
<famicom> x can be gay like that
<fishsponge_> do you know how to get mythtv to see the new files i've added to it's directories?
<hads> Aha! Silly LTSP
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-01
<hads> Yah, new frontend goes.
<fishsponge_> hey people - how do i browse my music collection? i only seem to be able to play *all* tracks or no tracks...
<hads> mythmusic is a little weird.
<hads> It's a number key from memory to choose your playlist.
<fishsponge_> well the number 3 lets me choose my playlist, but i get 4 options, and only one of them works - All Tracks!
<fishsponge_> the other options do nothing...
<fishsponge_> and a brief question - is mythTV a long, long way from being "simple" for the average user migrating from Windows Media Center?
<fishsponge_> it certainly seems to be...
<directhex> mythtv is significantly more featured, and mythmusic's ui sorta sucks.
<hads> The UI is fine for mythtv main and mythvideo, the rest is a little confusing probably.
<fishsponge_> hmm... how annoying... mainly because alhough MythTV seems to know what my tuner card is, it just doesn't pick up any channels, whereas it did with Windows XP!
<fishsponge_> i guess i'll have to play around with it some more...
<fishsponge_> time for bed now though... see ya!
<frank23> is there a way to create a recording rule where only episodes with a title are recording and the generic ones (unspecified episode) are ignored?
<cann> morning, anyone here using skystar2 (rev 2.6d) with mythubuntu, or any other dist ?
<imabox> is it possible to obtain the comcast channel listings using mythtv?
<imabox> i am trying with dvt tuner card setup, with my video sources grabbing from tranmitted guide (eit), using us-cable as my frequency table
<imabox> when i scan for channels i use cable high as my frequency and qam256 for my modulation (which is what comcast uses i believe)
<imabox> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<imabox> !help comcast
<imabox> he is not friendly
<imabox> !comcast
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about comcast
<tgm4883_laptop> !schedulesdirect
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about schedulesdirect
<tgm4883_laptop> imabox, you need schedules direct
<imabox> its not possible to get comcast channel listings?
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> providing that your comcast provider transmits the EIT listings, you should be able to receive them
<tgm4883_laptop> I unfortunatly, can't help you with that
<imabox> i believe they do, but for some reason when i scan i timeout and it displays my signal strength at zero
<fishsponge> hey people - does anyone know of a cheap wireless (Radio) keyboard with built in mouse?
<jphillip> anyone have a blueray player in their mythbox?
<MythbuntuGuest05> hello wise ones, is there a size limit when transferring a file from myth to a usb drive?
<MythbuntuGuest05> i am trying to pull a 4.5 gig file from my var/lib/mythtv/videos folder and put it on a passport drive that has 92 gigs available and it fails saying (file too large.)
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest05, what is the filesystem on the usb drive?
<tgm4883_laptop> probably fat32, which doesn't allow files larger than 4GB
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC
<jphillip> I thought fat32 was 2gb
<jphillip> could be wrong
<MythbuntuGuest05> yes it clips at exactly 4gig
<tgm4883_laptop> jphillip, nope thats fat16, fat32 is 4GB.  Wikipedia backs that up
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest05, then you will need to reformat that drive to something else
<MythbuntuGuest05> once again quick and accurate with the answers, thanks guys
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest05, ntfs. no size limit, and works fine on modern linux
<superm1> directhex, how would you feel about having recordings on ntfs?
<superm1> are there noticable arguments against it?
<directhex> superm1, i wouldn't be too stressed about it, but ntfs fragments badly
<Daviey> superm1: why reason _for_ having it?
<hads> That would be weird.
<jphillip> just xfs it up unless you need to touch it with windows
<Daviey> XFS vs JFS is a worthwhile debate.. just avoid ext2/3 IMO
<hads> I use JFS myself.
<bobbob1016> How can I get videos to continue to play while I'm in the menu's?  As in browsing files and things?
<zabbadapp> afaik you can only have live-tv continue to play while browsing the EPG ...
<bobbob1016> oh, ok
<bobbob1016> Also, how would I get myth to auto-reindex a folder when I open it, instead of me having to go into video manager to get it to update it's video list?
<hads> I think there's a setting for that somewhere.
<bobbob1016> I've been looking, and can't find it though
<MythbuntuGuest05> what is that setting, i have not found a setting that does that either
<jphillip> Daviey I still use ext3 for file systems, I have some belief that its more recoverable though I seem to be able to trash it well enough
<superm1> Daviey, because it'd be neat to do wubi frontend+backend
<superm1> but that would require that you mount the drive w/ write access to ntfs too
<Daviey> superm1: i see!
<superm1> Daviey, for now what will hopefully go in 8.10 will be a frontend option in ubiquity
<superm1> it's very close to fully functional
<superm1> *er wubi
<superm1> already in ubiquity ;)
<Daviey> superm1: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/performance.html .. looks compariable..
<Daviey> lookup is slow..
<directhex> Daviey, here's the debate: xfs works, jfs eats babies
<tgm4883_laptop> directhex, is that a bug or feature?
<superm1> Daviey, well it won't hurt to at least try
<superm1> ntfs-3g would catch up and the rest of the framework would be ready then
<Daviey> directhex: xfs corrupted recently for me..
<Daviey> well to be fair.. it was HD failure, and the fact you can't reduce an XFS LVM caused issues
<directhex> Daviey, whereas i've lost jfs 3 times in a year
<directhex> on different machines with redundant disks & ecc memory
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> irrelevant to wubi.. but we've avoided MurderFS
<directhex> no, reiser3 only murders HIS wife, not yours
<directhex> safe for users
<Daviey> \o/
<directhex> irony: reiser is the fs i've had fewest data losses with
<Daviey> I haven't forgiven resierFS for losing me data, years ago
<Daviey> I suspect it's better than that now
<tgm4883_laptop> now it hides your data and waits for a plea bargin?
<Daviey> heh
<balz> I'm trying to add a video in the video manager, but it can't find the title online.  If i were to manually enter the video number, where could I get this nubmer from?  IMDB?
<directhex> yes
<balz> directhex, i'm on IMDB right now, but i can't find the video number...
<directhex> address bar
<balz> oooh... duh.... God damn I'm stupid sometimes
<balz> thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-02
<paradox355> Can anyone help with installing a Hauppauge HVR 1600?
<rhpot1991> paradox355: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_HVR-1600
<squish102> does the mythtv control center stop the backend?
<squish102> i need to set up the ir receiver, but it is recording :(
<tony_> I have a PVR-150 running the latest stable mythbuntu.  I also have a Geforce 5950 video card with S-Video out.  Xwindows and Television are  running fine on my video card and monitor, but how do I route Xwindows and TV out to the Television??
<hads> I haven't done Svideo out for a while but I'd imagine nvidia-settings should do it.
<tony_> I'll take a peek.  Thx
<frozenskunk> Any one know how to get a CommandIR working with a Hauppauge 415-HPG and Dish Network Receiver working?
<cann> morning =)
<directhex> Daviey, did you manage to find any mythbuntu download stats?
<Daviey> eeek
<Daviey> directhex: you wanted repo stats for weekly build?
<directhex> Daviey, i was curious, yes. i track Packagez.gz downloads as "users", on a monthly basis, for my Mono repo
<Daviey> directhex: have scriptage
<Daviey> ?
<mandje> would it be a bad idea to run mythbuntu ´coLinux' under XP-MCE?
<directhex> yes.
<directhex> Daviey, ultra-complex script, assuming daily logs: grep Packages.gz access.log.2008-09-* | cut -f1 -d' ' | cut -f2 -d':' | sort | uniq | wc -l
<mandje> directhex: your ´yes´ was not aimed at me?
<Daviey> directhex: thanks
<directhex> it was, but applies to both really
<directhex> Daviey, the key is grepping for Packages.gz, getting the first field (IP), and sort|uniq|wc -l
<directhex> Daviey, grep again after Packages.gz for i386 or amd64 for per-arch
<directhex> jms@osc-franzibald:~/Desktop/logs$ grep Packages.gz access.log.2008-09-* | grep amd64 | cut -f1 -d' ' | cut -f2 -d':' | sort | uniq | wc -l
<directhex> 1488
<Daviey> directhex: *sigh*, no rotation on that vhost
<directhex> jms@osc-franzibald:~/Desktop/logs$ grep Packages.gz access.log.2008-09-* | grep i386 | cut -f1 -d' ' | cut -f2 -d':' | sort | uniq | wc -l
<directhex> 7224
<directhex> Daviey, how far back does the monolithic log go?
<directhex> Daviey, grep for "Sep/2008" first :)
<Daviey> 28/Aug/2007:12:31:48 +0000 -> [18/Sep/2008:20:39:23 +0000
<mandje> hehe ok.  so running both mythbuntu and xp-mce on one machine should be done via dualboot. both need native install to perform good.  maybe xp-mce could run virual under mythbuntu but wouldnt make life easier.
<directhex> easier for what?
<mandje> easier to run xp-mce on the same machine and have it perform good.
<directhex> to what end?
<mandje> having a choice between 2 media center suites..
<directhex> great. except you'll miss your recordings if you're not booted into the right os at the time
<Daviey> directhex: The UK mirror only, Aug 2008 == 2549
 * mandje is the guy who desperately likes to have as many options as he can.  ;)
<directhex> Daviey, and superm1 said he didn't have permissions to access the US mirror's logs
<Daviey> yeah :(
<directhex> Daviey, still, i'm feeling good about my user figures!
<Daviey> directhex: tbh, i suspect the US mirror gets more traffic than the UK one
<Daviey> What stats are you looking at directhex ?
<baalsgate> crashed my front end pause music then press esc
<baalsgate> is there a fix ?
<baalsgate> can someone else try this is it the same for others ?
<baalsgate> i paused while in the full screen visuals
<baalsgate> any one here ?
<directhex> Daviey, really i just want to know what sort of usage my third party repo gets, and i think of the mythbuntu repo as a large one. not as large as medibuntu, but certainly pretty hefty
<directhex> Daviey, comparing is good
<Daviey> directhex: don't forget it is just a weekly build.. it's not like it's providing something that isn't in the repo's at all.. medibuntu obv. provide stuff that isn't there at all
<Daviey> so we only have the people wanting to live on the edge :)
<Daviey> directhex: Some people also use the PPA directly.. although i wish they wouldn't..
<directhex> Daviey, mono is in main
<Daviey> directhex: How many hits are you getting?
<directhex> Daviey, the only package i have that isn't in ubuntu is mono-basic. and i'm the debian packager for that
<directhex> Daviey, last section on http://directhex.mfgames.com/hardy.html
<Daviey> directhex: good effort!
<directhex> i'll stick up a donations button when it hits 10k
<directhex> a proper domain would be nice
<Daviey> directhex: Have enough BW to cope?
<directhex> Daviey, the hosting is donated, and the guy i get the hosting from has gone AWOL. so, erm, no idea :)
<Daviey> directhex: if you need another mirror, let me know
<directhex> Daviey, i honestly haven't the faintest idea how much BW i use
<directhex> Daviey, i wonder how much bandwidth i get from my real webhost these days
<Rosso69> hello
<directhex> Daviey, i used to only get a gig of space, y'see, and i already use 300 meg for mailboxes and 300 meg for other web stuff
<Rosso69> does  anyone knows why my livetv and sound are not synced
<directhex>  Total allowed
<directhex> 3600 MB
<directhex> hm
<Daviey> directhex: cool.. let me know if it changes
<Daviey> (your need)
<directhex> Daviey, cheers. i don't really *know* my needs right now, that's the problem. i can't get ahold of the guy who does
<directhex> i suppose i could add up the actual file downloads for a rough measure, but urgh
<directhex> 475M	Projects/badgerports2/archive/mirror/ppa.launchpad.net/directhex/ubuntu/
<KanntUnbe> hello all
<jphillip> !hello KanntUnbe
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about hello KanntUnbe
<jphillip> !hello | KanntUnbe
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about hello
<jphillip> !hi | KanntUnbe
<Zinn> KanntUnbe: Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
 * jphillip fails
<KanntUnbe> hhe
<KanntUnbe> nice one
<KanntUnbe> thank you very much ;)
<fishsponge_> hey people... what's the best way to get my media files over NFS from another non-mythTV server?
<fishsponge_> autofs? hard NFS mount on bootup? if so, where should it be? should i symlink it to /var/lib/mythtv? should i tell mythtv to look in two places instead of one?
<fishsponge_> some generaly advice on this topic would be greatfully received :-)
<Shadow__X> hi everyone i have been having an issue in ubuntu where if a programing is access the harddrive alot the mouse lags and so does music or video
<KanntUnbe> mh, strange, I use an Hauppauge WinTV Nova-S Plus which I used in MythTV on Arch Linux as "DVB DTV TV-Card", however, if I select this on mythbuntu, I can't select a DVB Device Number and no Information can be found about the frontend id
<KanntUnbe> I allready checked for modules, they're all there according lsmod ...
<Shadow__X> driver?
<KanntUnbe> as I mentioned, all modules are loaded, according lsmod ...
<KanntUnbe> ISL6421, CX24123 and CX88_DVB are loaded
<KanntUnbe> hm, I know there's need of a specific order, I'll rmmod them and modprobe them by hand again obeying this order ...
<KanntUnbe> nope, didn't work -.-
<Shadow__X> dmesg?
<KanntUnbe> all messages I was used to see in Arch Linux too ...
<KanntUnbe> i just booted the fresh mythbuntu install
<KanntUnbe> I hope this was a livecd-problem ...
<KanntUnbe> no, it was not
<KanntUnbe> ... jesus christ, don't get me wrong
<KanntUnbe> but I got a better setup installing a far less specialized distribution with Arch Linux ...
<kirkland> superm1: okay, i just upgraded a frontend from hardy to intrepid, mythtv stuff looks to be working
<kirkland> superm1: only problem is that nfs mounts in /etc/fstab are not mounting on boot
<kirkland> superm1: looks like networking might be coming up too late?
<superm1> kirkland, you using network manager or not?
<kirkland> superm1: yeah, i think so
<kirkland> superm1: the icon is in the toolbar
<superm1> kirkland, well sounds to me like a race condition with network manager and these mounts
<superm1> then
<kirkland> superm1: that stinks...  that's a regression, as this worked in hardy
<kirkland> superm1: i'll dig
<zabbadapp> what could be accessing my second HD and prevent it from ever spinning down? if I force it with hdparm -y it will stop, but spin up a couple of seconds later. It only has backup files and is rarely used. XFS and mounted with noatime.
<superm1> thanks kirkland
<kirkland> superm1: i'm gonna do bluetooth testing today, i promise ;-)
<kirkland> its been crazy....
<superm1> kirkland, awesome
<superm1> kirkland, the old dund, pand, and hidd are gone again...
<superm1> kirkland, so if someone really wants them back we can make a bluez-compat package with them
<superm1> but upstream is against that idea
<kirkland> k
<tony_> I have mythbuntu working great on my local box and monitor.  I'm trying to now move the video to the svideo port of my geforce 5950 card.  I can't find any documents pointing me in the right direction.  Does anyone have any pointers?
<tony_> This way I can dump the video to my TV instead of the monitor.
<MythbuntuGuest47> Is there a way to force new guide data to overight the old data?
<Daviey> madar:
<Daviey> gomike: only dropping contents of the current table AFAIK
<Daviey> (backup the db first IMO)
<gomike> well the problem is the guide is all an hour off
<gomike> the time on the machine is right
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-03
<gomike> that did it, would be nice to have a way to force a guide update, weird
* tgm4883_laptop changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 8.10 beta Now Available for testing http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.10/beta :: Mythbuntu 8.04.1 Released  Please see http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.04.1/release :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question.  Test new features here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751668
<Foople> can anyone recommend a good USB analog tuner for mythbuntu, one that hopefully exists on amazon?
<Foople> from an hour of searching and reading guides, it seems there are some gotchas.  Some don't work in Linux, some do work but there's some kind of sound issue requiring some kind of strange loopback, and some do/don't have built in mpeg2 compression which is possibly needed or maybe not.
<jphillip> Foople analog tuners are a dying breed currently, most of the hauppauge dual band ones should work in 8.10 but not OOB in 8.04
<Shadow__X> :)
<Shadow__X> hey anyone here
<jphillip> !ask | Shadow__X
<Zinn> Shadow__X: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Shadow__X> eh i know
<Shadow__X> lol
<Shadow__X> alright fine ill just ask then
<Shadow__X> do it your way
<Shadow__X> i wanna do for x in /mnt/drive/delete\ this/somefile*.file; do rm $x; done
<Shadow__X> but i believe the space is throwing rm off
<Shadow__X> because the erros i get pertain to what it invokes the space
<mykool> I would like to use my dell latitude C600 to watch videos on my television using the svid. how do I do this?
<tgm4883_laptop> !digg it
<Zinn> Have you dugg it?  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_8_10_Beta_has_arrived
<jphillip> dugg it
<mishehu> hi folks.  I just installed 8.04.1 on a machine, master backend & frontend, uses fglrx drivers, and I ran synaptic after the installation.  currently fglrxinfo reports all well with the drivers, and mythtv has eben working fine except...  when I hit esc to exit from a playing dvd, I get a segmentation fault.
<mishehu> any assistance would be appreciated.  thanks in advance.
<superm1> if its only crashing in mythdvd, i say go ahead an use a different dvd player
<superm1> like xine
<mishehu> superm1: well, that would only bandage the problem. I'd like to know if the problem is specific to my machine or if others have encountered it.
<superm1> mishehu, yes it would only bandage the problem but you are limited in debugging when using closed source drivers unfortunately
<superm1> your only debug option will be to try a newer version of the driver
<mishehu> I've not yet configured my remote (and have no idea if it will work, I've never gotten the damn ati remote wonder to work...)
<superm1> from amd's website
<mishehu> superm1: I'm taking a guess that mythtv on mythbuntu is stripped?
<superm1> mishehu, well you can install debug symbols for mythtv easily
<superm1> mishehu, but when you start seeing calls for fglrx functions, you're limited
<superm1> mishehu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<superm1> that's how you can add debug symbols if you would like to use them
<mishehu> superm1: well if I could get a coredump it *might* give a hint as to whether it's a crappy fglrx issue or if it's a mythdvd issue
<mishehu> let me take a look at that page
<superm1> mishehu, the apport service will be able to grab crash dumps for you too automatically using these symbols
<mishehu> what's the apport service?
<superm1> its turned off by default in "stable" releases though, so you have to  turn it on by modifying /etc/default/apport
<superm1> and then running it's init script or rebooting
<superm1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<mishehu> is that an ubuntu tool?  I usually use slackware/slamd64, so I'm not familiar with it.
<mishehu> yeah thougoht so ;-)
<superm1> it's a very neat tool though
<superm1> grabs all relevant data and puts it into a single report
<superm1> then there are a few other tools (described on that page) for how to unpack and run retraces
<mishehu> hmm
<mishehu> does fglrx list in synaptic?  I didn't see it last time I ran a search for packages
<mishehu> it's the one thing I've hated about ati cards for the past years - fglrx is teh suck.
<mishehu> you can't even do fglrx --version to get the version.  have to muck around dmesg.  blah.
<mishehu> yeah, I think I'll try the most recent and see how that goes.
<mishehu> then try the apport stuff
<superm1> fglrx is listed in synaptic yes
<superm1> but the version on the website is much later
<mishehu> yeah, the machine currently has 8.47.3 from feb 2008.
<mishehu> 8-9 is out (I don't get their versioning scheme)
<superm1> 8-9 is equal to about 8.52
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-04
<orkid> does 8.10 use 0.22 trunk?
<superm1> no orkid
<mishehu> ugh.  let me restate - fglrx is teh suck.
<mishehu> now whenever I try to view anything, the screen never redraws.  I still have hte myth menu and not the media output.
<pretender> can anyone help my mytharchive jiust sits there doing nothing running Mythbuntu and Gutsy.  Mytharcive temp directory set to  /usr/share/mythtv/mytharchive/temp/
<MythbuntuGuest29> stevetv
<MythbuntuGuest29> help :) ... ive done something stupid
<btQuark> hello everyone
<btQuark> does anyone of you have set up autotranscoding of dvb-recordings to xvid or whatever successfullly?
<Tr1p> hello !
<Tr1p> how can i update my movies to my database (mysql) with the use of my ssh server ?
<Tr1p> hello ?
<Tr1p> anyone
<Tr1p> hello
<Tr1p> how can i update my movielist whitout using my interface
<fietsbel> hello guys, anyone here using a dvb-c tunercard?
<nexusphreez> I think I have a simple problem, but I cant find a solution for it.
<nexusphreez> when i go to watch a video under the 'Watch Video' section, it does not list any of the videos that i have under there.  I found out that there is a filter being applied to the list, but I can not for the life of me figure out how to remove that filter so it will show all the videos again.  Anyone know how to do this.
<nexusphreez> ?
<nexusphreez> never mind, i just figured it out! It just does not show you what filter is being highlighted.
<euxneks> ooh!
<euxneks> has anyone got mythbuntu to run on a PS3?
<directhex> painful.
<MythbuntuGuest13> hi
<MythbuntuGuest13> help
<MythbuntuGuest13> is anybody here?
<MythbuntuGuest13> test
<MythbuntuGuest34> hey guys, wondering if there are hdpvr owners that have a mythbuntu install sorted out yet
<MythbuntuGuest34> Is the support in the trunk packages at this time?
<williammanda> I'm having a problem getting a tuner created in mythtv-setup. I'm using 7.10 kubuntu. It was working up till yesterday and all of the tuners are gone....
<williammanda> I have repaired the DB and still no tuner created.
<tearor> where can i change the x screen on which mythwelcome starts?
<tearor> my tv is screen 1 in xorg.conf, thus mythwelcome starts at my pc monitor being screen 0. is there a way to tell mythwelcome to start on screen 1?
<MythbuntuGuest34> how about export DISPLAY=:0.1 then starting mythfrontend
<MythbuntuGuest34> I used to have a dual screen setup with a tv and made a launch script that did that
<MythbuntuGuest34> you can do that to any app actually
<tearor> MythbuntuGuest04, yeah thank you, but i don't know where to add those lines to do that after every boot automatic
<tearor> mythwelcome autostarts
<tearor> there must be a file somewhere that does that right?
<MythbuntuGuest04> make a text file in /bin or something, add the comamnds in there, make it executable and ther you go
<MythbuntuGuest04> Just hijack what it's autostarting ;)
<tearor> yeah that's my problem
<tearor> actually i don't know where its autostarted
<MythbuntuGuest04> lemme check
<tearor> thx
<MythbuntuGuest04> are you on the alpha?
<tearor> 8.04
<hads> There's a setting for xinerama in mythfrontend, I wouldn't be surprised if mythwelcome honors that.
<tearor> ah sorry, it's 8.04.1
<MythbuntuGuest04> well seems like I tweaked my setup too bad to see what it was default
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-05
<DGMurdockIII> hi
<DGMurdockIII> will mythbuntu work with blu ray
<DGMurdockIII> driver
<DGMurdockIII> drives*
<MythbuntuGuest04> no bluray
<MythbuntuGuest04> ...sucks doesnt it
<DGMurdockIII> will support be added
<MythbuntuGuest04> rip the disks beforehand
<MythbuntuGuest04> good question, I dunno but I doubt it
<MythbuntuGuest04> DRM's a bitch
<DGMurdockIII> why would i rip the disk when i want to use it as a blu ray player
<MythbuntuGuest04> because you can't read the disk directly AFAIK
<MythbuntuGuest04> because of that drm crap that linux cant handle
<DGMurdockIII> but its a media center
<MythbuntuGuest04> Isn't this the mythbuntu IRC?
<hads> heh
<DGMurdockIII> yes
<DGMurdockIII> (RAOF) DGMurdockIII: I believe the answer is "yes", but don't expect to be able to play blue-ray discs.
<DGMurdockIII> the yes was that ubuntu can read blu ray
<MythbuntuGuest04> since when?
<pab> Is there an easy way to have a script start at boot?
<DGMurdockIII> hold on
<MythbuntuGuest04> .... Are you coding the support ;)
<MythbuntuGuest04> ?
<DGMurdockIII> dose mythbuntu support HD video
<MythbuntuGuest04> yeah if your hardware can
<hads> pab: It depends when you want the script to start and who you want to run it as.
<DGMurdockIII> (MythbuntuGuest04): are you a dev
<DGMurdockIII> (RAOF) Dunno; I'm fairly sure the relevant kernel stuff was in Hardy, though. , this was a response to a blu ray qustion
<MythbuntuGuest04> Not at all
<MythbuntuGuest04> But I sure would like to pop a bluray in the tray myself, I share the wish
<DGMurdockIII> what tv tuner card shold i get that has HD output that will work with mythbuntu
<DGMurdockIII> you have a bluray player
<hads> That really depends where you are in the world and what type of broadcasts there are.
<MythbuntuGuest04> I'm trying desperatly to get my hd-pvr to work, but seems like we have to wait for that till 0.22
<hads> Yes, that's likely.
<MythbuntuGuest04> Out of curiosity any eta on that? Still dont have a trunk system sorted out
<hads> No ETA, when it's ready it will be released.
<hads> Probably once they are donewith all the mythui stuff they want to get done.
<MythbuntuGuest04> That's likely too ;)
<MythbuntuGuest04> I'd check out trunk but hae problems installing, feels like old school RPM hell dammit
<MythbuntuGuest04> gotta run
<MythbuntuGuest04> bbl8r
<DGMurdockIII> im in the USA
<DGMurdockIII> will that help
<DGMurdockIII> i was looking at the pcHDTVT but it dose not have a HDMI port
<feltis> not sure where to ask this question, I've got a Pinnacle HDTV Pci card with IR remote port. Everything appears to come up fine, I can capture video. I see the IR port in /proc/bus/input/devices. I can even use the included micro-remote to press the numbers keys only. I can not configure any of the keys or get any sort of input to show up in lircd at all.
<feltis> I'm trying to figure out how to use another remote with this device, the information on the card says it will work with a remote.
<williammanda>  I'm having a problem getting a tuner created in mythtv-setup. I'm using 7.10 kubuntu. It was working up till yesterday and all of the tuners are gone....
<williammanda>  I have repaired the DB and still no tuner created.
<pab> hads, thank you for responding.  I want to start tightvncserver for :1 and :2 (x11vnc works great) as my user.
<hads> pab: I'm not sure exactly as I use a bit of a custom setup here but I believe if you link it into ~/.config/autostart you should be good to go.
<pab> hads: well, it didn't work for me.  But you have led me on to additional possibilities and I again thank you.  I have much to learn.
<hads> pab: No problem good luck :)
<pab> hads, I have success!  I used xfce4-autostart-editor.  I just wish I knew what it did at the command line :(
<orly_owl> how long is 8.04.1 going to be supported for?
<orly_owl> and is there a free software only option like ubuntu 8.04?
<hads> Mythbuntu is Ubuntu i.e. the same packages etc.
<orly_owl> ok
<orly_owl> Does that mean it's a Live CD as well?
<hads> I believe it is yes, I've never installed from the mythbuntu iso
<orly_owl> oh. did you just install the mythbuntu package?
<hads> I just use the mythtv packages.
<orly_owl> ok
<orly_owl> How can I get PAL TV output from an intel graphics card using a VGA to Composite adapter?
<orly_owl> what are the hardy URLs no Universe and Multiverse?
<hads> /etc/apt/sources.list
<orly_owl> im not running hardy. that's why i ask
<orly_owl> be kind enough to pastebin that for me
<hads> What are you trying to do?
<orly_owl> install mythtv on gnewsense
<orly_owl> it should work
<hads> mythtv is in multiverse
<orly_owl> gnewsense doesnt have multi though
<orly_owl> gnewsense: http://pastebin.com/d59c70210
<hads> I'm not sure I understand. Why are you using gnewsense rather than Ubuntu/Mythbuntu?
<orly_owl> because it's a  fully free GNU/linuc distro
<orly_owl> *GNU/Linux
<hads> OK, so you then want to go and add non-free software to it?
<orly_owl> no, i want to add the free mythtv software to it
<hads> It's not, that's why it's in multiverse.
<orly_owl> oh
<orly_owl> wikipedia says mythtv is under the GPL
<MythbuntuGuest29> I wonder if here is the place for requests?
<hads> I'm no lawyer but there's a reason it's in multiverse.
<orly_owl> yep
<MythbuntuGuest29> how to control xfce with ati remote wonder?
<balachmar> Hi, I want to burn a DVD but nothing happens... the logviewer is totally empty as well...
<balachmar> How should I troubleshoot this?
<balachmar> fixed it it was a permissions error. My user running the frontend wasn't allowed to write in the temp folder. (There should be a nicer error about this though...
<fishsponge_> hey people - if i want the java plugin for firefox, what package do i need to install through synaptic?
<orly_owl> woah. so mythbuntu-desktop installs everything needed
<JustJim> Hi mythtv room
<JustJim> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<orly_owl> Hello fellow Australian.
<JustJim> Hi orly_owl, just checking in as I found a ref to this room in the mythbuntu installation pdf and I thought I'd see how it happens here.
<ooooorly> is there a way to run mythtv without opengl?
<directhex> yeah. run it, without opengl.
<ooooorly> is there a guide on how to do this?
<JustJimWillDo> bibi
<directhex> "mythfrontend". the default is the Qt painter, and Xv video rendering.
<orly_owl> it seems to want opengl though
<orly_owl> directhex: is there an argument that will bypass opengl?
<directhex> for the painter? -o ThemePainter=Qt
<orly_owl> for mythfrontend
<directhex> the painter draws the menus. the renderer draws the videos.
<orly_owl> it still looks for linGLU
<orly_owl> *libGLU
<directhex> just because it's been compiled against a lib, doesn't mean it's trying to use it
<orly_owl> well it still wont open
<directhex> then have the libs installed. having basic libs installed isn't the same as using 3d acceleration
<ooooorly> error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<directhex> or recompile myth, but frankly, you're SO far outside ubuntu right now i have no idea what you've done
<orly_owl> i wouldnt say that. gnewsense is based on hardy
<directhex> gobuntu has no support whatsoever for GL, due to its use of an obsolete version of the SGI Free B license
<orly_owl> that license is now free though
<orly_owl> the FSF worked with SGI to free it
<orly_owl> wel, the *new* version of the license would be free
<directhex> mythtv in ubuntu is compiled against GL. you need to muck about with your own recompiles if you want to castrate it.
<orly_owl> ok
<orly_owl> would this mean that the 'free software only' option on the mythbuntu CD won't work?
<directhex> there is no separate GL-free package, if that's what you're asking
<directhex> and many tv cards need binary blobs to be useful anyway
<orly_owl> hmm
<fishsponge_> hey people - i'm ripping to FLAC and trying to find a tool to generate playlists (command line, and therefore cronable)... any suggestions?
<fishsponge_> i've tried FAPG, but it doesn't support FLAC...
<januismer> I'm real close in getting my PVR finished.  I just need to know where/how do I set my lirc to use codeset 125 (DirectTV)?
<orly_owl> what key do you press to play a video in the video browser?
<directhex> enter?
<orly_owl> in media library > watch videos
<orly_owl> im trying to play an ogg video
<orly_owl> enter does nothing
<orly_owl> it says runtime os 0 minutes
<orly_owl> *is 0
<directhex> check to see what you've configured the default video player to be
<directhex> it should be Internal, you may have it set to mplayer
<directhex> runtime isn't parsed from the file, it's in the metadata (usually from imdb)
<orly_owl> ok thanks
<orly_owl> i had to untick default player for ogg file association
<feltis> lirc is driving me insane. my card comes with an IR port that all the docs say is supported. The remote control seems to be hard coded into the actual DVB capture cards driver, and I can't seem to find any information on how to configure lirc to accept commands from it.
<orly_owl> this is stupid
<orly_owl> the daemon thing should not use 90% cpu
<directhex> which daemon thing?
<orly_owl> database thing
<orly_owl> mysql something i think
<nunya_> anyone have the bdremote working?
<nunya_> ps3 remote that is
<xsdv260> my audio is faster than the video. Where should I start?
<MythbuntuGuest26> how do i stop a program that has frozen in mythbuntu? what is the CLI commands?
<superm1> pkill -9 NAME
<superm1> or killall NAME
<MythbuntuGuest26> thank you
<MythbuntuGuest26> firefox freezes every so often when my son is on his toondisney and game sites like that, i have to reboot pc to get the browser to work again
<fishsponge_> hey people - how does the Cover Art work in MythVideo?
<fishsponge_> i have put some .jpg images in /var/lib/mythtv/videos/ but when i select "Cover Art" in mythvideo, it doesn't show any image files...
<DragonPig> Hey everyone. I have an issue where i'm getting sound in recordings and livetv but not anywhere else
<DragonPig> anyone have any ideas?
<DragonPig> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<fishsponge_> is there a way to fill in the duration of a video automatically in mythvideo??
<fishsponge_> in fact, there's no way to enter it manually either - so how does the "Duration" field ever get populated?
<DragonPig> fishsponge- i think that is populated by the info that is picked up from imdb
<DragonPig> but you should be able to also edit that through highlighting the video and hitting 'm' to get the menu
<DragonPig> from there you can edit the metadata and put in the duration
<fishsponge_> hey people - i've put "folder.jpg" into each mythvideo folder, and although it *is* using them as folder thumbnails, it's also displaying them as if they're a video file within each folder! any idea how to stop this>
<fishsponge_> ok, i'm going to sleep now unfortunately, but if anyone knows how to either enter the duration of a video in mythvideo manually, or how to stop "folder.jpg" appearing as if it's a video, please "/msg fishsponge_"! :-)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-28
<abarbaccia1> hey all - does the diskless server work in mythbuntu control centre?
<Eagle_Boy> I just installed Mythbuntu 9.04 and when I go to the video manager the "Enter IMDB #" window is always showing.
<Eagle_Boy> is anyone else having this issue?
<rhpot1991> Eagle_Boy: known issue, if you search around there is a bug on LP about it
<oobe> tgm4883, look at this http://insidiousramblings.com/blog/?p=40
<tgm4883> oobe, hmm
<tgm4883> interesting
<tgm4883> I think i like the 0.22 mythbuntu theme better though
<oobe> did u install it
<oobe> i didnt know there was a 9.10 .22 theme
<tgm4883> oobe, this is a little outdated, as the theme team has done a lot of work daily, but here http://bpcs.net/gallery/1-mythtv-mythbuntu-theme/detail/48-mythbuntutheme001.html?tmpl=component
<tgm4883> and they do *a lot* of work tweaking the theme so it looks just right
<tgm4883> I didn't install hacky mess, just looked at the screenshots
<oobe> that theme looks nice
<tgm4883> oobe, thank gbutters
<oobe> good to see mythbuntu has its own theme now as apose to putting the logo ontop of Mepo or others.
<hot_wheelz> are there any good dual usb tuners with a single RF input that work OTB? in 9.04
<directhex> the problem word there is "good"
<hot_wheelz> directhex can u give a twin that works otb then forget "good"
<google> someone who can help me thrue the configuration for an tv out geforce card ?
<google> the thing is that i dont know how to change the output to B-pal
<hipitihop> I'm trying to upgrade my lirc to 0.8.6 to get my imon remote going and apt-get upgrade complains about keeping back lirc, any tips ?
<hipitihop> Anyone have instructions on how to upgrade from the default mythbuntu 9.04 lirc to lirc 0.8.6 ?
<google> someone who can help me thrue the configuration for an tv out geforce card ?
<google> the thing is that i dont know how to change the output to B-pal
<hipitihop> google: I'm a total mythbuntu noob, still trying to setup my shiny new htpc, but I thought B-Pal was one of the options in the mythbuntu control center
<shashwatpns> myth tv is not starting !!!!
<shashwatpns> help !
<apt-get> the more exclamation marks you use, the slower the help comes in my experience
<rhpot1991> shashwatpns: you should prob provide more information as well
 * mishehu yawns.
<mishehu> slow day today
<orificium> is the weekly builds site down?
<tgm4883> orificium, the US one is
<tgm4883> we are looking into it
<tgm4883> you can use the PPA or UK one right now
<tgm4883> nice
<tgm4883> <shashwatpns> 06:26:42> -myth tv is not starting !!!!
<tgm4883> so start it?
<tgm4883> booya, case closed
<mishehu> so I'm about to find out how painful it is to attempt to get my hauppage hvr 2250 to work with 9.04...
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<orificium> hah, just saw the philly oct 3rd thing on the site.  I live in Philly.  Hm :)
<mishehu> as soon as mythsetup launches of course :-)
<orificium> Anyone gonna be there that can troubleshoot HD video on a 8300 seriesi chipset mobo? :)
<tgm4883> well I live in oregon
<tgm4883> so not me
<tgm4883> but there are going to be some people there that should be able to troubleshoot some stuff
<mishehu> "8300 series chipset mobo" is still rather vague.
<rhpot1991> orificium: you mean VDPAU?
<orificium> I'm betting an onboard 8300 series nvidia gpu isn't gonan hack it.
<orificium> yeah using VDPAU
<tgm4883> rhpot1991 might be going
<rhpot1991> ya I'm planning on being there
<tgm4883> I dont' think the 8300 supports VDPAU
<tgm4883> sec
<rhpot1991> GeForce 8300
<rhpot1991> its on the list
<tgm4883> ok
<rhpot1991> gonna have to use a weak deinterlacer prob
<orificium> Well I don't relly know what it is.  I think its either an 8300 or 8400.  It's a nVidia nForce 750a
<orificium> I have deinterlacing off.
<orificium> was watching Fringe the other week
<orificium> and it was almost bearable, but vrey jittery
<mishehu> oooh lovely!  mythsetup froze on load while doing a fresh install!
<tgm4883> thats no deal
<orificium> Someone mentioned FOX doesn't deinterlace
<orificium> er
<orificium> use interlaced
<rhpot1991> I use deinterlacers for everything
<orificium> IF I had VDPAU turned on, and its playing the video, does that mean VDPAU is supported?
<rhpot1991> orificium: I think there is some command line tool you can run to see
<rhpot1991> orificium: are you running karmic on it?
<orificium> Running 9.04 + weekly builds
<orificium> trunk
<orificium> But I haven't updated in over a week probably
<tgm4883> Penth, whats happening?
<orificium> It's givign me a can't connect to weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org:80 now
<rhpot1991> orificium: ya they are down currently, tgm4883 is on it
<tgm4883> orificium, did you switch repos?
<orificium> nah, not yet.
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, yea, like I have control over that
 * tgm4883 pokes Daviey 
<Penth> Not much yet -- just doing research to turn an old HP flattop into a Mythbuntu box. Trying to find a popularity list for DVB-T and analog-out cards
<tgm4883> Penth, you going to the install fest on the 3rd?
<Penth> Instellfest? When and where?
<rhpot1991> Philly, oct 3rd
<orificium> what's the difference between PPA and US/UK?
<tgm4883> Penth, sorry, I assumed thats what brought you here
<Penth> No, but great to know. Is it on phillylinux.org?
<Penth> (nm, found on google
<rhpot1991> Penth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam/EventsTeam/PhillyMythJam2009
<tgm4883> in fact
<tgm4883> @learn PhillyMythJam - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam/EventsTeam/PhillyMythJam2009
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, where is Zinn?
<rhpot1991> good question
<tgm4883> I'll assume he didn't rejoin after your server went down last night
<rhpot1991> I think there might have been a hiccup somewhere over the weekend, my bip disconnected or something
<tgm4883> yea last night
<rhpot1991> he should automagically rejoin though
<tgm4883> strange
<rhpot1991> might be more from kicks than server disconnects
<Penth> Perfetto!  I just saw Lyz on Tuesday; I should have mentioned I wsa planning a Myth box
<rhpot1991> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<tgm4883> @learn PhillyMythJam - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam/EventsTeam/PhillyMythJam2009
<Zinn> I just learned: PhillyMythJam - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam/EventsTeam/PhillyMythJam2009
<tgm4883> there we go
<tgm4883> !Phi% | rhpot1991
<Zinn> rhpot1991: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam/EventsTeam/PhillyMythJam2009
<orificium> rhpot1991: remember what that command line utility is?
<tgm4883> @learn PhillyMythJam - Join the Ubuntu PA LoCo team on Oct 3rd for a Mythbuntu Mythbuntu Jam. Details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam/EventsTeam/PhillyMythJam2009
<rhpot1991> orificium: not really, I'd have to search, plus my VDPAU box is turned off till I get home from work
<Zinn> I just learned: PhillyMythJam - Join the Ubuntu PA LoCo team on Oct 3rd for a Mythbuntu Mythbuntu Jam. Details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam/EventsTeam/PhillyMythJam2009
<orificium> rhpot1991: I'm pretty sure my cpu usage goes way down when using VDPAU.  But unfortunately when the camera is panning or there is movement, there is alot of jitter
<rhpot1991> orificium: try turnning on a lower deinterlacer, like bob?
<orificium> rhpot1991: I wasn't using any deinterlacing at the timne. But I can try playing wtih the settings some more.
<rhpot1991> I'd do that
<rhpot1991> what nvidia version are you running?
<rhpot1991> I thought VDPAU wasn't supported till karmic, unless you used a 3rd party repo for the nvidia drivers
<orificium> 180.44
<orificium> That's the other thing I meant to try.  the latest beta drivers.
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, it's supported in 0.22
<rhpot1991> I think thats good, I've read 185.xx makes it even better
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: ya, but I thought there was an nvidia driver dependency as well
<tgm4883> IIRC, just 180+
<orificium> I think I had issues with my monitor using 185 and taht's why I stuck with 180
<tgm4883> orificium, ok, the us repo should be working now
<tgm4883> kinda
<orificium> retarded scaling issues
<orificium> tgm4883: hah, I just did dpkg-reconfigure on mythbunturepos and set it to PPA:)
<orificium> shuold I stick with US instead?
<tgm4883> no that should be fine
<orificium> What is PPA?
<tgm4883> either is fine
<orificium> can someone exlpain that :)
<tgm4883> PPA is where the packages are built for us. it's a Personal Package Archive that canonical provides
<tgm4883> It's available to all launchpad users
<orificium> one of these days I need to look aruond on launchpad and try to understand how to navgiate it.  It seems very overwhelming
<rhpot1991> mishehu: let us know how that hvr2250 works out, sounds like a good card
<orificium> NVIDIA X Server Settings shows my GRaphics Processor as "nForce 750a SLI".  I think this is the only integrated GPU that was like this.
<orificium_> I could try adding this TripleBuffer option to xorg
<orificium_> and the no-composite
<orificium_> Can someone describe "tearing"?
<orificium_> I see that lot, but I'm not sure what it looks like
<mishehu> rhpot1991: if I could even get the damn machine to show me something other than kludge when X is launched, I would :-)
<Zinn> mishehu: Please watch your language.
<mishehu> zinn a bot?
<orificium_> Yeah, apparently d*mn is too far :)
<mishehu> d*mn, I can't fscking swear here *grin*  (don't kick me bot, I say I say it's a joke, son)
<mishehu> anyway I bet that I'm having typical fglrx woes.
 * mishehu frowns.
<orificium_> Is 22080 latest trunk revision?
<orificium_> well, in the weeklybuilds I guess
<mishehu> what's the name of the amd video drivers when using apt-get?
<mishehu> it's not sticking out at me in the list of packages.
<mishehu> I wanted to try updating it to see if I can magically get video again when in X.
<orificium_> xserver-xorg-video-amd ?
<mishehu> orificium_: thought it was named something else because I'm guessing it's the fglrx closed-source drivers...  I'll look down there and see if it's under xserver-xorg-video
<orificium_> I think there is a xerver-xorg-video-radeon too
<orificium_> I don't know much about using ATI/AMD in linux.  Don't want to mislead you :)
<orificium_> oh I see a fglrx-amdcccle too
<orificium_> IS it a r5xx,r6xx or r7xx?
<mishehu> sec
<mishehu> it's one of the onboards
<mishehu> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series]
<quentusrex> Alright, I'm having a few issues...  How do I record a show that goes over its timeslot?
<mishehu> quentusrex: you following me here too??
<orificium_> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English
<mishehu> between you and that Essobi character...
<tgm4883> quentusrex, tell it to download longer in the schedule?
<orificium_> mishehu: you can download latest driver from there
<quentusrex> also, how do I clear the tv listings from the database?
<mishehu> orificium_: yeah, was trying to use whatever mythtbuntu has, so as to not mess up with the package management.  at least back in 8.04 there was a specific package for that.
<quentusrex> I changed the channel line up at schedules direct
<mishehu> quentusrex: DROP DATABASE ;-)
<quentusrex> :(
<tgm4883> mishehu, dont tell people to do bad things
<tgm4883> I'd hate to ban you
<quentusrex> lol
<mishehu> tgm4883: it's ok, quentusrex knows me
<tgm4883> well that isn't entirely true
<quentusrex> I know mishehu from another channel
<mishehu> quentusrex: liar, you know me in person too
<tgm4883> I haven't banned anyone in awhile, i'm getting an itchy trigger finger
<mishehu> and so does that Essobi character.
<mishehu> tgm4883: if you like, I can have another client connect in, then have it say some naughty words and you can ban it...
 * mishehu grins.
<quentusrex> lol
<mishehu> just trying to help out with those itchy fingers!
<rhpot1991> still gotta be careful, this channel is logged and someone might read it for help later
<mishehu> rhpot1991: I'll put the </just kidding> tags next time
<mishehu> that way anbody looking at a log will see it's not serious.
<mishehu> anyway, that IS what I have done in the past when the database got all screwed up...
<orificium_> quentusrex: I usuaslly configure mythtv to record an extra 30 seconds befiore and after a show
<mishehu> but it was REALLY screwed up, and that was back prior to 0.18 even
<orificium_> quentusrex: in case it goes on early/late
<rhpot1991> issue there is you overlap tuners
<rhpot1991> I normally record some things, and if something always goes early/late, I adjust
<rhpot1991> I do have one issue now though, community records for a few secods in the end of the office, and then when I cut to the next recording I miss a few seconds
<orificium_> rhpot1991: I know I had issues with it in the past, but I'm onl yusing 1 tuner so far haven't seen any problems
 * orificium_ lost my pwoer adapter for my hdhomerun :(
<quentusrex> orificium_: the game I was trying to record went 15 minutes late...
<orificium_> quentusrex: oh yeah, sports games are probably gonna be an issue
 * Penth is thinking about ust using an HDHomeRun and http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0291885 to set up the living room Myth box. Opinions?
<orificium_> quentusrex: might want to just schedule recording wahtever is after it
<mishehu> quentusrex: you know, I've always toyed around with the idea of somehow doing some sort of functions for mythtv in freeswitch
<rhpot1991> orificium_: careful what you plug into that
<orificium_> Penth: I love the hdhomerun.  Except that I had issues with the backend starting before the network did. and therefore hdhomerun wouldn't connect so I had to restart backend if I ever restarted my box.
<rhpot1991> someone else around here plugged something else in that fit it, and fried the board on it
<rhpot1991> Penth: HDHR is highly recommended around here
<orificium_> rhpot1991: I haven't tried to plug anything into. I always check voltage and milliamps.  I'm gonan order one from silocondust for like $15
<rhpot1991> for a video card I would only get something that does VDPAU anymore: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<rhpot1991> orificium_: ya just saying to be careful, its a $80 mistake otherwise
<mishehu> quentusrex: but I could never think of WHAT to integrate.
<orificium_> You noly paid $80 for yours? :)
<orificium_> *only
<orificium_> or were those the repair costs
<rhpot1991> orificium_: no, thats the repair cost for them
<orificium_> Oh yeah, anyone looking to purchase the hdhomerun, and you acn wait. there are usualyl deals that pop up every so often.
<rhpot1991> ~150 is the going rate, which is good
<orificium_> I think snagged mine from newegg for 130
<orificium_> Oh and black friday is coming up :)
<Penth> well, seems the easiest thing to test, and the box itself is just going to be an old P4 (http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Home.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=12454&prodSeriesId=316713&lang=en&cc=us) and hooking it up via s-video to a 24" analog screen
<rhpot1991> not sure thats a black friday deal
<rhpot1991> seems to specific
<Penth> MicroCenter has the Homerun for 140
<rhpot1991> Penth: do you need a HD tuner then?
<rhpot1991> if its an analog display?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, cough, digital tuner cough
<Penth> Mostly looking for a good DVB-T Tuner, but if I'm going to record Dollhouse it's worth an extra $20-30 for me to go HD
<orificium_> Penth: What country are you in?
<Penth> US; Philly to be exact
<rhpot1991> isnt' dvb-t a europe thing?
<orificium_> Penth: oh that's exactly where I'm at.  Old City.
<orificium_> Yeah, was gonan say
<orificium_> DVB-T is terrestial in other countries
<orificium_> Penth: You would use either QAM or NTSC or ATSC
<orificium_> Penth: I take the local HD stations right off the Comcast cable lines (thanks FCC) using a QAM tuner
<rhpot1991> I think you want qam or atsc
<orificium_> HDHomerun does QAM and ATSC
<rhpot1991> ya
<Penth> ah - I thought it was an over-the-air vs cable vs satellite distinction within NTSC
<orificium_> Not sure about satellite
 * Penth doesn't have cable of any kind, just DSL
<rhpot1991> you can't do much with satellite in the us
<orificium_> But usually if you want to record encrypted cahnnels on pay services, you have to re-encode and hook up to the STP
<orificium_> STB
<rhpot1991> just gotta have a stb and capture from whatever holes it has
<mishehu> *sqwak* reboot reboot reinstall! *whistle*
<mishehu> here's goes attempt #2
<orificium_> Penth: Even if you don't subscribe to Comcast, there should be lines running into your house.  Test em out.
<tgm4883> my cable company encrypts their local HD channels, no clear QAM for me
<rhpot1991> with comcast you should get your locals over clear qam
<orificium_> tgm4883: whos' your local cable company?
<mishehu> I'm just going to see how it works with the open source drivers.  I imagine that the hdmi doesn't require special video drivers to operate (and not that I have anything to hook it up to yet either)
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: illegals, you call and threaten them?
<tgm4883> yea I did
<tgm4883> some local company. wbcable.net
<rhpot1991> prob didn't have any idea what you were talking about
<orificium_> I'm pretty sure it's an FCC regulation
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: should report them to the FCC
<tgm4883> yea I should
<mishehu> tgm4883: did you write the FCC?
<mishehu> I would
<tgm4883> instead I canceled cable, bought an $80 antenna and now get the channels for free
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: try to find some executive emails for them, contact them and CC the FCC on it
<rhpot1991> heh, well then its prob not worth your time, but you should still report them
<mishehu> I also dropped comcast after they told me that I can't get anything but OTA channels on the firewire because I might record something and keep it forever.
<orificium_> mishehu: use the open source drivers and then use the "Hardware Drivers" dialog once you're in XFCE to see if ATI prorpietary is available
<tgm4883> guy kept telling me I needed a box because TV's only can tune up to ch 125 and there HD channels are in the 700's
<rhpot1991> mishehu: hah, anyone I've ever talked to at comcast didn't know that firewire wasn't usb
<tgm4883> i kept telling him my tuner can see the channels, just can't tune them
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: classy, thats when you ask to speak to a tech or someone who knows the technology and just not how to read from a screen
<tgm4883> and they got very upset when I called them encrypted
<orificium_> I only wish I cuold get SciFi, Discovery, and FX via QAM :(
<mishehu> orificium_: it's using the most up-to-date fglrx at the moment, so I know that's no good.
<mishehu> most up-ot-date for my hardware that is.
<rhpot1991> orificium_: I get them (not FX) via firewire
<mishehu> since I've got legacy nowadays.
<Penth> (Last time I wrote to the FCC it was over Verizon and TW dropping all the alt.* newsgroups. Three months later I got a nice form letter telling me to complain to Verizon, as if I hadn't done so in three different media..
<orificium_> rhpot1991: Comcast?
<orificium_> rhpot1991: The DCT 6100 right?
<rhpot1991> orificium_: yes, in harrisburg
<rhpot1991> 3200
<orificium_> er yeah, 3200
<mishehu> rhpot1991: it was my lucky day I suppose.  I told him "fsck you, my parents kept all their vhs tapes from the 1980s.  didn't hurt your business."
<orificium_> rhpot1991: Get a lot of other unencrypted?
<rhpot1991> orificium_ almost all my HD, FX is one of the few I've hit that I don't
<orificium_> I've thought about subscribing to basic digital cable.  But that's what torrents are for :X
<mishehu> rhpot1991: nowadays I'm going to see if there's anything at all worthwhile to grab off of the airwaves...  I don't want to spend $70/month and have to do digital-to-analog-to-digital conversions all the time.
<rhpot1991> that said, firewire is flaky, sometimes it dies and takes down my backend till I notice and bring it back up
<orificium_> rhpot1991: No It's Always Sunny for you :)
<rhpot1991> I do almost all of my stuff from my HDHR
<rhpot1991> discovery, usa, espn are the ones I worry about for firewire
<rhpot1991> I did fx when the shield was on, but that wasn't HD so my pvr-350 handled that fine
<mishehu> I had problems with firewire spb2 (hard drives) on the standard kernel 1394 stack.  ever since I moved off to the new 1394 stack, I have no issues.  unfortunately I don't think anything in myth will support devices using the newer stack.
 * orificium_ is wondering when they're going start cracking down on tv torrents. Hopes its never. :)
<mishehu> orificium_: cue princess leia and grand moff tarkin
<mishehu> something about the tighter they grip...
 * Penth jsut wants to turn her computer back into her computer, instead of it being the Hulu machine
<Penth> How well does MythTV work as a front end for vodcasts and torrents, btw?
<orificium_> Penth: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythNettv might be an option for that
<orificium_> I haven't realy played with it yet
<tgm4883> mythnettv support is going away for 9.10
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MiroBridge
<tgm4883> in favor of miro support
<rhpot1991> ^ use that in 9.10
<orificium_> As far as I can tell, it doesn't really do what I'd want it to with torrents.  If only torrentocracy still was around :)
<Penth> Yay. I wasn't going to say Miro, but that's just... Yay
<rhpot1991> orificium_: its easy enough, have your torrents dump into a directory that mythvideo uses, and just run the tool to rescan that
<rhpot1991> I think miro has torrent support in some capacity
<Penth> And Miro has torrent support built in
<mishehu> orificium_: oooh wow, there's been some good progress on the radeon open source driver...  probably won't need to muck around with that fgrlx mess again
<orificium_> Yeah, AMD released a lot of docs in recent years
<orificium_> mishehu: Not sure how well 2d acceleration is gonna work though
<mishehu> orificium_: from what I understand it was always the 2D that was easily supported.
<rhpot1991> nothing like VDPAU from amd/ati yet though
<mishehu> it was the 3d that was what they weren't quick to release.
<rhpot1991> and now you want video rendering to happen on the card
<mishehu> rhpot1991: I know vdpau is nvidia, but what does it do exactly again?
<orificium_> rhpot1991: Yeah I use utorrent + rss but it would be nice to manage an RSS feed from wtihin Mythfrontend
<rhpot1991> mishehu: you offload the video rendering to the gpu
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, yea there is
<mishehu> rhpot1991: ati cards have had some hardware opts for years.
<mishehu> I don't know how they compare to what nvidia has
<rhpot1991> maybe I'm wrong there
<tgm4883> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-Video_Bitstream_Acceleration
<mishehu> in fact, the ati rage already had some yuv hardware opts (although not full mpeg opts)
<rhpot1991> As of September 2009, no publicly available driver supports XvBA.
<mishehu> what's XvBA?
<rhpot1991> ati's version of vdpau
<mishehu> man the headache is coming on...  too many hours left of no eating :-/
<mishehu> rhpot1991: ah ok.
<Penth> Any opinions on the EVGA or Sparkle GeForce 8400GS PCI cards?
<mishehu> sorry, no, I dont' work much with nvidia
<mishehu> though I do have an ION board here to load up after the one I'm wokring on right now.
<rhpot1991> Penth: google them and make sure they work with VDPAU, will be more useful to you in the future
<orificium_> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU - lists all supported cards
 * Penth just may be heading back to MicroCenter before supper. 
<mishehu> so vdpau is used, for example, when you are using a codec that your card doesn't already have dedicated circuitry to handle?
<orificium_> Penth: Where is there a microcenter near philly?
<Penth> I checked the list; that7s why I'm asking about those two cards.
<Penth> MicroCenter is on Lancaster Pike in St. Davids, just above Villanova and 476
<mishehu> I'm not a happy camper right now, even with the open source drivers, myth-setup.real launches from the install process and presents me with...   a black background and a white border where a window should be...
<orificium_> Hm, so there is
<rhpot1991> Penth: best bets, are to search the mailing list, or ask in #mythtv-users, finding people who use those cards is normally the best bet
<orificium_> That's cool since CompUSA has gone there isn't really a PC superstore around her eany more
<mishehu> orificium_: too bad you guys dont' have a fry's around you
<Penth> I just got a 1tb Samsung green series drive there this morning for $75. Lots of fun; the power had been knocked out to the pike and the buildings on both sides, so I had to be led around with a flashlight.
 * Penth misses Fry's
<orificium_> I think CostCo is a ways off too
<orificium_> Most Sams and BJs
<mishehu> I used to live in walking distance from Fry's...  now I have to drive 25 minutes each way
<Penth> When I saw that the MicroCenter in King of Prussia was gone, I thought the chain had disappeared for good.
<Penth> mishehu: in Sunnyvale?
<mishehu> Penth: austin
<mishehu> superm1: you around?  I'm having this problem with 9.04, and I just downloaded the images like two or three days ago from the main site...   https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/355911
<mishehu> and since you're the only mario on this project I figured that you're the one who commented on that bug
<orificium_> 120GB SATA solid-state for $320.  Eh I think I'll wait for 1gb/$1
<mishehu> orificium_: I think I'll wait for that to come down a LOT more than that even :-)
<rhpot1991> mishehu: he is away now, check back tonight/tomorrow
<mishehu> rhpot1991: I figured he was away :-/
<orificium_> mishehu: Yeah, 500GB are going for $100 or less
<mishehu> if I can't get this 9.04 to install, I might consider 9.10a6, depending on how much of a work-in-progress 9.10a6 is...
<orificium_> mishehu: Isn't 9.04 out of beta?  I saw in your bug details it says you're using 9.04 beta
<tgm4883> 9.10 beta comes out thursday
<JEDIDIAH__> vdpau? use the 190 version of the nvidia driver.
<JEDIDIAH__> if your video isn't accelerated, check your config or complain to adobe.
<JEDIDIAH__> '-)
<mishehu> orificium_: I've got the 9.04 official release, as downloaded from the main mythbuntu site
<mishehu> that guy's bug report was filed back around april
<mishehu> I was also prompted by synaptic to download and install about 160 mb of updates
<orificium_> JEDIDIAH__: Why does Adobe get the blame?
<JEDIDIAH__> flash
<orificium_> JEDIDIAH__: flash affects how VDPAU was implemented?
<JEDIDIAH__> flash doesn't use hw acceleration
<mishehu> flash is crap
<JEDIDIAH__> it qualifies as "some codec that doesn't have support built into the videocard"
<JEDIDIAH__> ...it's the most likely variant of that infact.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-29
<Keli> anyone here familiar with mythtranscode failing with: ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = <somepid>, errno = 32
<tgm4883> Keli, i'm not, but that sounds related to a thread I remember reading awhile back on ubuntuforums
<tgm4883> IIRC, they removed the .ICEauthority file in the users home dir
<tgm4883> but it comes back at boot
<Keli> right
<tgm4883> i don't know if they ever got anywhere with that
<Keli> remving .ICEauthority doesn't solve the issue as it is regenerated
<Keli> exacly the same
<Keli> I'm having this issue on a fresh mythbuntu 9.04 setup
<Keli> I've done nothing to the setup
<Keli> this is exacly a description of my problem, from 2006:
<Keli> http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2006-August/144712.html
<Keli> doesn't work in X, works in non-X spawned shells
<Keli> this prevents mytharchive from working for me
<ReconPeon> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<ReconPeon> Hi - I have a Happauge WinTV-HVR 1850, this model isn't specifically listed as supported on http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Tuner_Card, but I was wondering if anyone might know if it will work with Myth?
<ReconPeon> Yikes - I just saw a notice that the Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 1600 is listed in the cards that do not work section. I'm guess that applies to the 1850 too.  :(
<ReconPeon> I just took a look at the IC's on the card: Encoder - CX23417-11Z, Decoder - CX23888-32Z, some other chip hynix HY57V643220DTP-7
<CyberKnet> I set up Mythbuntu over the weekend with a PVR-500 capture card. Recordings are flickering, and appear to be recording from the wrong channels sometimes.
<CyberKnet> I am unable to get into live tv with the second tuner - although Myth seems to be able to record with it
<CyberKnet> shows randomly abort recording early though
<CyberKnet> Installed Mythbuntu 9.04
<CyberKnet> seeing a ton of this: "MPEGRec(/dev/video0) Error: error reading from: /dev/video0" while recording
<CyberKnet> "eno: Device or resource busy (16)"
<CyberKnet> in mythbackend.log
<CyberKnet> Previously had fedora 10 on this box, and didn't have any issues with the card or cable source
<CyberKnet> those two lines are printing the mythbackend log to the tune of 10 per second
<foxbuntu> CyberKnet, what version of Mythbuntu are you using? Is it up to date? Please post the link that Mythbuntu Log Grabber generates in here. Have you read the MythTV Wiki article about the PVR-500?
<foxbuntu> CyberKnet, sorry about the version number, missed that first time through your question
<ToeBee> I'm giving the alpha a try. It installed without any sound libs like linux-sound-base or alsa-base. Seems kind of pointless to install a HTPC without audio support... :)
<tgm4883> ToeBee, you don't need those for audio support
<ToeBee> hmm well let me reboot the liveCD to double check but I'm pretty sure my sound doesn't work until I install them
<ToeBee> well I guess there could be some muting involved. What mixer app can I use if alsa-utils (alsamixer) isn't installed?
<tgm4883> use the one in the gui?
<tgm4883> it's in Applications > sound I think
<tgm4883> ToeBee, IIRC, mine is muted when booted
<ToeBee> ok finally rebooted. There does not seem to be any mixer app in the menu
<ToeBee> there is no "sound" submenu. Just "Multimedia" which has  various media players in it
<tgm4883> ToeBee, sec, let me check mine
<ToeBee> oh wait
<ToeBee> yeah I found a mixer
<tgm4883> yea thats the one
<ToeBee> well it seems to have mislabeled the PCM device as "Front" but... ok
 * mishehu yawns.
<mishehu> ok
<mishehu> superm1: you around?
<mishehu> got an issue about a bug that you had rectified for somebody back in april
<mishehu> pssh dont' tell me superm1 is hanging around down on 6th street...
<tgm4883> superm1, is not around
<tgm4883> he is out of town
<tgm4883> but should be back later tonight
<mishehu> did he give any indication how late that might be?
<tgm4883> no idea
<mishehu> tgm4883: unless of course you know how to fix that issue I'm having with 9.04 and the black screen with mythfrontend and myth-setup
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> I have to fix -repos anyway
<CyberKnet> foxbuntu: Yes, up to date.
<CyberKnet> Sorry for the delay - had to make dinner for the family
<mishehu> CyberKnet: are you suggesting that the family gets angry if not fed?
<mishehu> you must not be running the house properly!  *grin*
<CyberKnet> heh heh heh
<CyberKnet> already was late ;)
<CyberKnet> dinner at 8:30pm??? no way!
<CyberKnet> Just noticed there were indeed a few updates for the machine, so I am installing those
<CyberKnet> thought I installed them on Sunday, sorry.
<ToeBee> heh where do I report a typo on the installer screen? Someone spelled it "centre" :p
<ToeBee> wonder if I can find a "colour" in here somewhere too
<mishehu> CyberKnet: heh I routinely eat dinner starting at some time between 19:00 and 20:30.
<mishehu> thankfully I am rarely the one cooking though
<mishehu> I'm usually the cleanup crew heh.
<ToeBee> arg
<ToeBee> tgm4883: so after I installed from the livecd, I get no sound, even after adjusting volume
<mishehu> sorry, you can't arg anymore, it's no talk like a pirate day anymore
<mishehu> thought you can talk like a parrot, *sqwak*
<mishehu> though
<ToeBee> polly want a cracker!
<mishehu> s/cracker/finger/
<SpicyLemon> In the Mythtv backend setup -> Channel editor, how do I delete a single channel?
<ToeBee> sure. They're both salty
<mishehu> actually I've never given my parrot a cracker, it's unhealthy for them.
<mishehu> those birds live so long because they don't eat all that junk food that we do
<ToeBee> heh
<mishehu> also because they don't have to deal with computer bugs
<ToeBee> indeed
<ToeBee> SpicyLemon: hit 'D' while the channel is selected?
<ToeBee> at least according to a forum post...
<ToeBee> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/323621
<ToeBee> I thought you could also do it through the frontend with the info menu while you are tuned to it
<SpicyLemon> yup, 'D' did it. Thanks.
<ToeBee> I swear this sound card is going to make me lose my mind
<orificium_> That's when I go out and buy hardware known to be working in linux :)
<orificium_> sometimes its not worth all the aggrevation
<orificium_> SpicyLemon: You can also remove channels from MythWeb
<ToeBee> but it works when booting from the liveCD!
<orificium_> ToeBee: Fresh install? :)
<ToeBee> yes, 15 minutes ago
<orificium_> So it works in liveCD but not in a fresh install?
<ToeBee> I changed hardware on my old install and it quit working (new board and CPU) so I tried the current alpha liveCD and it worked
<ToeBee> so I did a fresh install from the liveCD and now it isn't working on that brand new install
<orificium_> ToeBee: Did you try using aplay from CLI?
<ToeBee> aplay isn't installed
<orificium_> Nothing is muted in alsa-mixer?
<ToeBee> alsa-base and alsa-utils are not installed by default apparently
<ToeBee> and they weren't on the CD either
<orificium_> does your soundcard show up in lspci?
<orificium_> run "alsamixer" from console
<ToeBee> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<orificium_> does alsamixer run?
<ToeBee> no... it isn't installed
<ToeBee> alsamixer: command not found
<orificium_> hm
<orificium_> sounds like you need alsa installed
<orificium_> by default when I installed 9.04, alsamixer is definitely there
<ToeBee> well that is kind of weird
<ToeBee> tgm4883 was saying earlier alsa-base and linux-sound-base are not required for sound to work
<orificium_> Yeah, I'm not sure how that works honestly.
<orificium_> You could try insatlling Alsa
<orificium_> Can you run alsamixer from livecd?
<orificium_> that might be something to check into
<ToeBee> livecd didn't have alsa-utils package installed either
<ToeBee> so no alsamixer there either
<ToeBee> yeah I've been a linux user for almost 10 years I think but the sound layer is still a mystery to me
<ToeBee> mostly because until now it has always "just worked" :)
<orificium_> Googling SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) turns up a lot of results
<orificium_> lucky you :)
<orificium_> I mean, turns up a lot of results about issues
<ToeBee> hmm wonder if that old P3 has a sound card I could rip out...
<ToeBee> yeah I did some looking around before I decided to try the alpha
<ToeBee> haha the P3 DOES have a soundcard I could rip out
<ToeBee> ... except it is an ISA card :/
<orificium_> I'm still dealing with ISA @ the office.
<orificium_> Dialogic cards
<orificium_> Wish we could get away from it
<ToeBee> heh I'm pretty sure no computer I have built since 2005 has had an ISA slot
<orificium_> These telephony boxes have 14 slot ISA backplans + like 4 or 5 PCI
<orificium_> Mmmm. Guiness
<orificium_> Your floaty ball of nitrogen is delightful.
<ToeBee> hmm all I've got in the fridge is some local microbrew
<orificium_> What's it call?
<orificium_> *called
<ToeBee> tallgrass
<orificium_> What's your locale?
<ToeBee> http://www.tallgrassbeer.com/
<CyberKnet> updating didn't help - live tv still has issues - not sure what the technical term for it is, but every few seconds it will have a green horizontal line visible on the screen for a frame or so, and the video is jerky
<ToeBee> ooh they have a new one
<CyberKnet> Thinking of getting my HVR-2250 working instead of trying to use the PVR-500
<orificium_> Kansas?
<ToeBee> yep
<CyberKnet> just wasn't ready for the disk space yet that the 2250 will demand :(
<orificium_> ToeBee: How's the Wheat?
<orificium_> ToeBee: I'm a big fan of Hoegarden and the like
<orificium_> my chair is squeaky.  Wheres the WD
<ToeBee> not bad. Lately I've been having the Kold. I'll definitely be trying the buffalo sweat when it hits the shelves. I tend towards darker brews
<mishehu> I don't think I'd drink anything labeled "sweat"
<ToeBee> hehe
<ToeBee> that's nice. I got nvidia-settings to segfault
<orificium_> We have some really heavy brews in Downintown, PA by a brewery called Victory
<orificium_> They have a 9% alcohol Victory Golden Monkey that's pretty good
<orificium_> Doesn't take long to catch a buzz :)
<ToeBee> heh. Can't buy that in convenince stores!
<orificium_> Hm, the PhillyMythJam is kinda near the ghetto.
<orificium_> !PhillyMythJam
<Zinn> Join the Ubuntu PA LoCo team on Oct 3rd for a Mythbuntu Mythbuntu Jam. Details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam/EventsTeam/PhillyMythJam2009
<ToeBee> hmm since I'm all warmed up on the blowing-away-operating-systems tonight anyway, maybe I'll try a clean install of straight up ubuntu and see if *IT* handles my sound card
<orificium_> Those are always *fun* really long nights for me :)
<ToeBee> sure wish my video card would pump out a video signal over HDMI while booting
<ToeBee> hmm wonder if it is but my TV just can't read it
<orificium_> My Asus M3N-HD/HDMI shows me post @ boot over HDMI
<CyberKnet> Hmm... that's one thing I've never had problems.
<CyberKnet> with
<ToeBee> well I'm using a DVI-to-HDMI converter
<CyberKnet> I have also done that without problem on a GeForce 6200 of some variant
<CyberKnet> but it might just be that my Hitachi panel handled it
<ToeBee> I also have VGA hooked up and I can see POST on that but as soon as it gets to the bootloader the TV says "unsupported signal"
<ToeBee> yeah I'm guessing my TV just isn't very flexible in the resolutions it will accept
<ToeBee> hmm I need to stay up late anyway. Was going to take down the oracle database at work for a quick fix some time after midnight
<CyberKnet> Hmm. I may end up needing to reinstall with Fedora :(
<CyberKnet> Not looking forward to that. Mythbuntu was so nice to install.
<ToeBee> oh! that's the other weird thing with 9.10 - whenever I eject the CD tray with software or with the button on the drive, it comes out and then goes right back in every time
<ToeBee> have to be quick to slip the CD in
<ToeBee> like a ninja
<CyberKnet> well, I'm off. thanks for the thoughts all :)
<SpicyLemon> Anyone know the trick to getting sound to come out via HDMI?  I have an onboard HDMI port. Video's working on it, but no audio.  If I plug in headphones I get audio though.
<ToeBee> heh don't look at me for sound answers. I'm having pretty bad sound luck this week :)
<ToeBee> huh well sound seems to be working on a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10
<SpicyLemon> Bah... and now my frontend keeps freezing.... nothing ever seems to work.
<SpicyLemon> is there some magic key combo that unfreezes the frontend when you're watching live TV?
<SpicyLemon> well... at least I got the DVD player working without too much fuss.
<ToeBee> oh my god... I had working sound with ubuntu 9.10. Then I installed the mythbuntu-desktop package... now my sound is gone
<ToeBee> failsound!
<SpicyLemon> At least you know there's a possibility of getting your sound working.
<ToeBee> heh
<ToeBee> well now I think there may be a few weird things going on since ubuntu installed pulseaudio
<SpicyLemon> a buddy of mine that is very familiar with linux always complains about pulseaudio
<ToeBee> yeah I just tried killing it. Every time I start up mplayer it restarts itself
<orificium_> SpicyLemon: I got my HDMI audio working by modifying the asoundrc file
<orificium_> quality kinda sucked though
<orificium_> so I went back to analog
<orificium_> ToeBee: You started from staright ubuntu this time right?
<ToeBee> maybe you just didn't have the "good" HDMI cables... you know, the ones that BestBuy sells for $100 for 4ft :)
<ToeBee> yes
<ToeBee> still 9.10 but just Ubuntu
<orificium_> ToeBee: that's the biggest scam in a/v gear.  I bought (2) 10 footers for like $15 on ebay
<SpicyLemon> where is asoundrc?  locate didn't come up with anything.
<SpicyLemon> I bought a 30 footer for $30.
<orificium_> ARe you using mythbuntu?
<SpicyLemon> Yup.
<SpicyLemon> 9.04
<orificium_> let me check on mine
<orificium_> I think .asoundrc referencees another directory
<orificium_> er file
<orificium_> somethign weird they do in mythbuntu
<orificium_> I'll find what yo need to put into it too
<orificium_> actually, type "asoundconf list"
<ToeBee> yeah I got a 3 HDMI for $10. I said something about overpricing to one of the salesdroids at BB and he started spouting about how blu-ray players wouldn't work right over the cheaper ones
<SpicyLemon> does it just go in ~?
<orificium_> what do you see?
<orificium_> ToeBee: Yeah total bullshit. such a scam
<SpicyLemon> SB
<SpicyLemon> HDMI
<SpicyLemon> CX8801
<orificium_> SpicyLemon: Type "asoundconf set-default-card HDMI
<orificium_> then play something
<orificium_> to see if it works
<orificium_> once you reboot though it'll go away
<orificium_> ToeBee: I think my cheapo ones are even gold plated
<SpicyLemon> nothing.  Let me make sure I didn't screw up some other setting somewhere else though.
<orificium_> SpicyLemon: try alsamixer too to make sure it's not muted
<orificium_> For wahtever reason, in my alsamixer, it shows IEC958 as HDMI
<orificium_> and there is a separate volume control
 * orificium_ has a love/hate relationship with linux
<ToeBee> hmm I have an IEC958 in alsamixer too but it doesn't have any volume controls just mute/unmute
<SpicyLemon> it was muted, but I unmuted it and still nothing.  In alsamixer, the only thing that shows up is IEC958, and there's no volume associated with it. Is that right?
<SpicyLemon> heh
<orificium_> is where my
<orificium_> This is where my asoundr cis  /home/(user)/.asoundrc
<orificium_> doe st refernce another file?
<orificium_> I think I needed to do something liek this http://www.xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?p=406020
<orificium_> with the pcm.!default { ....hdmi...
<orificium_> asound I believe gets loaded a boot time, so reboot
<SpicyLemon> is there supposed to be a closing } in there?
<orificium_> aplay -l will give you the card and device #
<orificium_> Oh yeah, don't use that exactly.  reference that link
<orificium_> this wiki tests it with aplay -D plughw:0,3 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<orificium_> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ALSA
<orificium_> check the section with "HDMI output does not work
<orificium_> that's very similar to what I did
<orificium_> in mythbuntu
<orificium_> but the asound file may be diffeerent
<SpicyLemon> I think I tried that before and got something about it not being able to figure out how many channels to use.
<orificium_> did you try the aplay commmand?
<SpicyLemon> yeah, the aplay command. Hang on though, I just rebooted, let me try it again.
<SpicyLemon> woo! I heard it.
<orificium_> ok
<orificium_> so you just need to modify asound approrpriately
<orificium_> what does .asoundrc reference in the /home/(user) directory
<SpicyLemon> /home/{user}/.asoundrc.asoundconf
<orificium_> ok so sudo nano .asoundrc.asoundconf
<orificium_> oh yeah
<orificium_> what does aplay -l
<orificium_> give you
<orificium_> is HDMI on device 3?
<orificium_> LinkedIn should die
<orificium_> I hate getting invites from that site.
<SpicyLemon> HDMI is card 1 device 3
<orificium_> ok so "sudo nano /home/(user)/.asound.asoundconf"
<orificium_> and at the bottom
<orificium_> or if there is an pcm.!default
<SpicyLemon> there is a line at the top:
<orificium_> make it type plug (newline) slave.pcm { (newline) type hw (newline) card 1..e.tc.
<orificium_> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ALSA
<SpicyLemon> !defaults.pcm.card HDMI
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about defaults.pcm.card HDMI
<orificium_> reference that
<orificium_> Hm, not sure about the HDMI
<orificium_> but  % cat /etc/asound.conf
<orificium_>  pcm.!default {
<orificium_>       type plug
<orificium_>       slave.pcm {
<orificium_>               type hw
<orificium_>               card 0
<orificium_>               device 3
<orificium_>       }
<orificium_>  }
<orificium_> make it that except card 1
<SpicyLemon> gotcha
<SpicyLemon> and is there an easier way to reload that than rebooting?
<orificium_> I've heard that sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reboot might work
<orificium_> Anyone watch "Mad Men"?
<orificium_> sure won a lot of emmys
<orificium_> I'm inclined to watch it
<SpicyLemon> I never got around to it.
<SpicyLemon> I never know when anything's on.  heh, I might get around to it once mythtv's all set up here.
<orificium_> mythtv + tv torrents = happiness
<SpicyLemon> woo! it worked in vlc after the reboot. Now I just need to un"fix" my mythtv settings.
<SpicyLemon> and yahtzee on the TV too!
<SpicyLemon> thank you so much.
<orificium_> HEH
<orificium_> glad it worked out.
<orificium_> I think mythtv can be set to the PCM as well.
<directhex> morning superm1
<Daviey> directhex: He is in bed
<Daviey> (not dead)
<directhex> then why'd i just get an email about a mythplugins upload? o_o
<Daviey> directhex: over 40 mins ago!
<superm1> directhex, it was sitting in the unapproved queue due to beta freeze
<directhex> bah!
<superm1> so it probably didn't get released until i was long gone
<superm1> Daviey, directhex did either of you come across anything like this? bug 438539
<Zinn> Bug 438539 in mythbuntu "Karmic Alpha 6 Perl environment is not configured properly" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/438539
<superm1> i dont even know what/where that would be set wrong
<directhex> superm1, haven't seen those symptoms for about 5 years
<Daviey> Good golly, directhex is right - i thought that was well behind us
<directhex> now, back then, i got it by installing a kernel from sid on my sarge system
<directhex> ehm, libc from sid
<directhex> as a result, my gut says "talk to the foundations guys in #ubuntu-devel
<directhex> "
<mishehu> superm1: your alive man!
<Daviey> mishehu: yeah, he's not dead afterall.
<mishehu> *ding* bring out your dead!
<mishehu> superm1: I'm having this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/355911 on 9.04 (downloaded from the website 3-4 days ago) with a machine with an ati x1200 using the open source radeon drivers included (*not* the amd fglrx closed source junk)
<mishehu> was hoping you might have some insight to the problem
 * mishehu listens to the crickets chirping
<mishehu> I guess he went to work :-/
<superm1> mishehu, two solutions, 1 switch to to 0.22 (doesn't happen with QT4)
<superm1> 2, there is an environment variable to set in /etc/default/mythtv-session or so
<superm1> i think it was in bug 351958
<superm1> er no, it's not that one
<superm1> it's this one: http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/341898
<mishehu> superm1: 0.22 is in 9.10a6?
<superm1> Yes
<mishehu> superm1: is 9.10a6 still a bit unpolished that I'd regret trying to use it in "production" ?
<superm1> mishehu, the problem wouldn't be a lack of polish, but just that potentially updates can break things
<superm1> lots of moving pieces and what not
<superm1> if you can wait until later this week, 9.10 beta will be happening
<mishehu> ok
<mishehu> and that's one long bug report there :-)
<mishehu> the bug you liked there (341898) doesn't seem to mention anything about /etc/default/mythtv-session, but it does mention some sort of "PPA" packages
<mishehu> whatever a PPA is.
<superm1> mishehu, the PPA is no longer active
<superm1> later near the bottom (the hidden by default comments) have more details of  other solutions
<superm1> here's the beta candidate disk if you want to help with that http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live/20090929.2/
<superm1> mishehu, ^
<mishehu> superm1: oh heh, I didn't see it was only showing me *80* of 123 comments!
<mishehu> like I said, that's one active bug
<mishehu> so basically this disables some eye-candy...  XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS
<mishehu> no loss for now.
<mishehu> superm1: bada bing!
<mishehu> editing those shell scripts with that fixed it, thanks
<mishehu> where for I was once blind, I can now see...
<mishehu> heh
<mishehu> superm1: I see there's some sort of (mythbuntu-specific?) event in PA coming up.  any such events planned in our neck of the woods?
<superm1> mishehu, i'd love to get something together maybe after 9.10 launches.  haven't planned anything though
<superm1> if you want to help organize/plan such a thing, that'd be awesome :)
<mishehu> superm1: depends on what exactly you had in mind
<mishehu> though I can't say I have many contacts here in the area, I'm still rather newb.
<mishehu> and am a little further out of the city now than I was before - over by lake travis.
<mishehu> (what's left of it)
<superm1> haha, well hopefully the rain has helped replenish some of it
 * mishehu keeps hoping that too, but hasn't seen much improvement yet
<superm1> :(
<superm1> well once we get closer  to 9.10, see how things are looking and think about putting something like that together then
<mishehu> superm1: hell you should see my lawn.  the house was unoccupied for a whole years and the water district shut off water sometime at the beginning of summer because the prior owner stopped paying the bill...
<Zinn> mishehu: Please watch your language.
<mishehu> somebody has to program that bot to understand context :-)
<superm1> haha
<mishehu> is satan a bad word?  I said d4mn yesterday and it barked at me, and today I said h3ll and same deal...
<rhpot1991> h3ll
<mishehu> as we did on the calculators in junior high - 7734 and turn it upside down
<Seeker`> hi
<Seeker`> people in the UK need to retune their freeview boxes tomorrow
<Seeker`> is there a way of doing this with mythtv that doesn't lose the setup for the channels
<MadsRH> Hi. Does The Mythbuntu 9.10 have a custom X-splash or does it use the default Ubuntu one?
<superm1> custom
<superm1> MadsRH, ^
<MadsRH> superm1 -> Thanks. Do you know what it looks like? I've been searching for screenshots, but with no luck
<superm1> i dont think any of us have done screenshots for them yet
<superm1> download a cdimage and take a look! :)
<superm1> it should be in our beta candidates at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live
<MadsRH> superm1 -> Thanks, I just wanted to make sure Mythbuntu had one - if it didn't, I would start working on one asap.
<superm1> MadsRH, if you've got some artistic talent, you can probably help make it prettier
<superm1> it was just thrown together by plastering the logo on top of the mythtv theme background and adding the little cylon like thing from ubuntu's xsplash theme
<MadsRH> superm1 -> okay
<MadsRH> You would need something super slick to go with the new awesome UI ;-)
<superm1> MadsRH, and if you'd like to help contribute to the mythtv  theme, i'm sure gbutters would be mighty appreciative of some more help
<superm1> gbutters is whipping our new theme into some awesome shape
<MadsRH> superm1 -> yes, I saw that from the screenshots - look really good
<mishehu> gbutters is whipping up the cream into more...  butter?
<superm1> something like that
<mishehu> bet he's churning away!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-30
<gbutters> not tonight testing beta cd
<kd8bxp> I have a problem - Hope someone can help - I just installed Mythbuntu 9.04 - when I play back video files I have sound, but no video at all - default install, mplayer - I did install the non-free and restricted codecs, is there a way to use totem which was not installed?
<mishehu> am I going to screw something up with the kernel modules if I follow the instructions at http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-2200 ?
<mishehu> it's building a crapload of kernel modules (not just for the HVR 22xx series)
<purefusion> trying to install without a cd-rom drive is turning out to be quite the tricky task
<superm1> use a usb stick
<purefusion> I am, kinda
<purefusion> I have a normal Jaunty USB stick, and was trying to follow the Hard Drive install here: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Alternative-Installation-Methods-for-Hardy-86977.shtml
<purefusion> I guess I could temporarily swap it with mythbuntu files extracted from the iso
<purefusion> shame I cant get VNC to connect to the machine though... this TV isnt the best of qualities
<superm1> geez talk about overkill
<superm1> use usb-creator
<superm1> it can burn a mythbuntu iso to a usb stick no problem
<purefusion> I couldn't get that to work last I attempted it
<purefusion> but now that I think of it, I believe that was a BIOS configuration issue
<mishehu> superm1: thought you might like to know that I got the hauppage hvr 2250 working
<mishehu> it was really a piece of cake to do, as it comes up as a dvb card.
<mishehu> just needed the recent drivers from linuxtv.org
<CyberKnet> I also did that the other night. Really easy to do.
<mishehu> CyberKnet: ah you got the card too?  nice isn't it?
<CyberKnet> mishehu: Yep, if only it could do analog in linux too
<mishehu> it'll even be better when they add in the analog support so that it can also do analog signals
<CyberKnet> yeah
<CyberKnet> Agreed.
<mishehu> I'm sure it's in the works
<CyberKnet> I need more disk space though
<CyberKnet> 8Gb / Hr
<CyberKnet> *man*
<mishehu> and if not I do have a pvr 250 laying around somewhere still
<CyberKnet> I have a PVR-500, but have issues with it in Mythbuntu
<CyberKnet> worked fine in Fedora 10
<CyberKnet> Mythbuntu 9.04 it's unwatchable.
<mishehu> CyberKnet: yeah I hear that!  I'm going to need to set up some automatic removal of commercials and transcoding on anything I keep
<mishehu> the only thing I don't have working yet is my remote
<mishehu> the lirc_mceusb2 module is loaded and lirc running, but myth isn't responding to keypresses...
<mishehu> (I had a pinnacle media center remote that is listed in lirc's website as being supported by the lirc_mceusb2 module)
<CyberKnet> I have a microsoft media center remote / receiver that uses that module
<mishehu> do you think it might have something to do with the "use dynamic mapping" option?
<CyberKnet> didn't have any issues other than not liking the initial mappin
<CyberKnet> I don't know ...  I had that option checked.
<CyberKnet> I've used Fedora for the last five years or more ... very new to Mythbuntu
<CyberKnet> typed in "service mythbackend stop
<CyberKnet> and was confused when it didn't have the service command :)
<CyberKnet> then remembered my slackware days and typed /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend stop
<CyberKnet> heh
<mishehu> I use slackware...  what is this service command you speak of?  *grin*
<mishehu> slackware and mythbuntu that is
<CyberKnet> exactly :)
<mishehu> actually slackware style is in /etc/rc.d
<CyberKnet> yeah
<CyberKnet> I looked for rc.d first, saw rc0.d and init.d
<mishehu> I have replaced somethings with launching in /etc/rc.d/rc.local with launching them via djb's daemontools
<mishehu> anyway, I'm looking for instructions on the key mappings...  if I selected dynamic mappings, does that mean I have to make an lircrc file in my homedir?
<CyberKnet> no, it created for me in ~/.lirc/
<CyberKnet> iirc
<CyberKnet> one for mythtv, mplayer, xine, etc
<mishehu> hmm I do see that yes
<mishehu> wonder why the hell it's not picking up any of the key presses
<Zinn> mishehu: Please watch your language.
<CyberKnet> Those were what were active and working for me
<CyberKnet> except the "back" button on my remote wasn't mapped at all.
<CyberKnet> which was weird.
<mishehu> isn't irw the program in lirc that will listen for keypresses and print it out on the screen?
<CyberKnet> I thought it was the one that would generate a remote configuration file - but yes, would print out keypresses on the screen as it went
<mishehu> CyberKnet: ugh no luck
<mishehu> and I made sure the remote itself is transmitting (hold it up to a digicam and see if it lights up when a button is pressed)
<CyberKnet> hmmm
<CyberKnet> maybe the receiver doesn't work with that module?
<superm1> CyberKnet, about your PVR-500 - try turning off VBI
<superm1> its somewhere in the backend setup
<CyberKnet> superm1: Hmmm.... I hadn't considered that
<CyberKnet> That will cause trouble then?
<CyberKnet> interesting.
<superm1> for a lot of people, yes
<CyberKnet> Thanks for the thought, I really appreciate it :)
<CyberKnet> That would be awesome if it fixes it.
<mishehu> superm1: any thoughts about my remote not picking up the key presses?
<mishehu> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 2304:0225 Pinnacle Systems, Inc. [hex]
<mishehu> that's my remote, it's selected as a newer media center remote (i.e. phillips)
<superm1> get a remote that you know is supported? :)
<mishehu> and lirc_mceusb2 is loaded
<superm1> ah so it's supposed to be using lirc-mceusb2...
<superm1> try irw
<mishehu> superm1: nada, and I just try using irrecord -d /dev/lircd and it times out after 10 seconds
<superm1> mishehu, okay then do this: sudo /etc/init.d/lirc stop; sudo rmmod lirc-mceusb2; sudo rmmod lirc-dev
<superm1> and unplug the device
<superm1> plug it back in, and see if lirc-mceusb2 is getting loaded automatically
<mishehu> hmm good point
<mishehu> sec
<superm1> udev is supposed to load it and start lircd, but if it doesn't, that means this thing isn't recognized by lirc-mceusb2
<mishehu> it's not loading
<superm1> then this device doesn't use lirc-mceusb2, which explains why you can't capture from it
<superm1> are you *sure* it's supposed to?
<superm1> you can try to just add it's IDs into the lirc-mceusb2 driver to force it...
<mishehu> everything that I find in searches says that this is supported by lirc-mceusb2
<mishehu> and that hte ids were already being added back around the end of 2007
<superm1> okay, install lirc-modules-source
<superm1> and go into /usr/src/lirc-* and find the source to double check
<mishehu> I see we have 0.8.4a on 9.04 currently
<mishehu> 0.8.6 is out for a few weeks now
<superm1> yeah working on getting 0.8.6 into 9.10 is on TODO, but is going to require a sit down
<mishehu> I don't doubt it
<mishehu> lirc is one of those programs that can be a total b1tch to get working
<CyberKnet> fwiw, I really like Mythbuntu. I was willing to replace my PVR-500 I liked mythbuntu so much better than Fedora :)
<CyberKnet> So simple to install and set up for a combined frontend/backend
<mishehu> mythbuntu is very nice for setting up mythtv.  I've done mythtv from source...   oyyy the agony
<mishehu> got to install vim, it's driving me in insane to keep typing in vim and having to set it to vi
<mishehu> #define VENDOR_PINNACLE      0x2304
<mishehu> line 135 of lirc_mceusb2.c
<mishehu> then the minor number is listed on line 194
<mishehu> as a part of the usb_remote_table array.
<superm1> hm awesome
<superm1> so it *should* be working :)
<mishehu> yes, it *should* be.
<mishehu> now if I manually modprobe the module, I do see this:
<haffe> Hello guys. Have any of you tried running mythbuntu on an nvidia ion platform?
<mishehu> [38582.781107] lirc_mceusb2[2]: Pinnacle Systems PCTV Remote USB on usb3:2
<mishehu> haffe: I will be in the near future.
<mishehu> I dont' see why it would be an issue to do.
<haffe> mishehu: I have really bad experiences from nvidia and hiberation/suspend.
<mishehu> I *think* that wagnerp in #mythtv-users uses some distro with mythtv on an ion
<mishehu> haffe: I wouldn't be hibernating or suspending my myth box, personally
<haffe> Ok.
<mishehu> and with it being an atom proc, it will not be using much electricity when not doing anything.
<mishehu> superm1:  * Loading LIRC modules                                                  [ OK ] * Starting remote control daemon(s) : LIRC                              [fail]
<superm1> haffe, i'd be running 9.10 if you do
<superm1> to get 0.22 and the newer nvidia drivers and stuff OOTB
<haffe> Ok.
<mishehu> superm1: you know I did something dumb.  I forgot to stop mythtv-backend
<mishehu> I stopped it, unloaded the lirc drivers, and then unplugged the receiver, counted to 10, and plugged it back in...  it loaded the modules and started lirc.
<superm1> well thats good i guess
<superm1> surprised mythtv-backend had to be stopped in the first place
<mishehu> it holds the dev file open
<superm1> the *backend*?
<superm1> wow
<mishehu> it must have
<mishehu> I know it will when you have a transmitter
<mishehu> mine's only set as a receiver though
<mishehu> (this box is a primary fe/be)
<mishehu> but still no luck with irw or irrecord :-/
<CyberKnet> :|
<CyberKnet> I wonder if there was a module parameter or something that is missing
<CyberKnet> hmm... setting a directory as the DirectoryIndex ...
<CyberKnet> for MythWeb, that is
<CyberKnet> regardless of the port the request comes in on, it appears to always redirect to the default port
<CyberKnet> so for instance, I have the virtual host listening on 80 and 85
<CyberKnet> request comes in to http://server:85/
<CyberKnet> and gets redirected to http://server/mythweb/
<CyberKnet> any way to control this so that it goes to the port the original request came in on?
<tgm4883> what happens if you do http://server:85/mythweb/
<CyberKnet> works as expected
<tgm4883> superm1, bug? ^
<CyberKnet> I think it's an apache thing, but wasn't sure.
<CyberKnet> I'm sure I could code some quick redirect.pl to take care of it and make that the directory index ... but thought you folks might know of a way that doesn't require coding
<CyberKnet> fwiw, I ended up using RedirectMatch ^/$ /mythweb/
<CyberKnet> I think this is a better solution than DirectoryIndex mythweb ... ymmv
<Penth> Mythbuntu box is "running" and giving nice TV Out, but HDHR isn't speaking to the system (even though it will to the Winders box). And the work goes on....
<CyberKnet> Penth: aaah :( Sad to hear. Hope your luck gets better.
<Penth> I'm rescanning channels from the command line now, after power cycling the hdhr, and it looks like luck is on the way. I'll know for sure after I try the "watch tv" button. (Wonder if the fact Verizon was out for 24 hours while I was setting up the box is part of the problem.)
<CyberKnet> couldn't say, not a HDHR user. Just empathize with myth not working :)
<CyberKnet> waiting to get home so I can see if VBI is enabled or disabled on my PVR-500
<CyberKnet> hopefully it is, and I can disable it and have a usable tuner card again.
<darthanubis> I'm still waiting for mythtv to come out the box with a removal of commerical script
<darthanubis> transcode>gencutlist>transcode
<darthanubis> seamless with mythexport
<darthanubis> and or nuvexport
<CyberKnet> doesn't mythcommflag insert cutpoints for commercials?
<mrand> darthanubis: I think all the tools are there for you to set that up yourself, but the consensus last time I saw a discussion on it was that people are willing to risk missing part of their show from a bad (even rare) commflag
<mrand> people are NOT wiling to risk
<CyberKnet> mrand: That's the bucket I'm in, yeah
<CyberKnet> I'm not willing to save 30% space at the risk of losing the occasional chunk of show.
<darthanubis> I have never had my show a regualr show clipped
<darthanubis> now a professional game that may go over the alloted time yes
<mrand> I had one this week.  Heroes
<CyberKnet> darthanubis: I get 2-3 a week out of about 30-40 recordings.
<darthanubis> I have the mythtv setup to transcode and gencutlist, but I have to manually transcode after that
<CyberKnet> hit skip, and it jumps forward 10 minutes.
<darthanubis> for the longest my desktop was my mythtv box. I just built a standalone mythtv box with 9.10
<darthanubis> so far she is humming alone perfectly with alphaware
<Penth> sweet, darth. Just built my first yesterday, but with jaunty
<darthanubis> along
<mrand> beta is being pushed to the mirrors as we speak.  Of course, with tonights nightly build, it will be outdated before it is even really used by anyone :-)
<mrand> Penth: 0.22?
<darthanubis> I had a spare core2duo laying around
<Penth> not after the apt-get upgrade is complete, I hope :)
<darthanubis> put 2gigs of cheap ddr2 ram and bought a cheap price not quality Asus mobo and a $25 case
 * Penth had no net all day yesterday. Fscking Verizon...
<darthanubis> just have to buy another dvd burner @$25
<rhpot1991> Penth: how do you have the HDHR hooked up?
<mrand> Penth: ah.  So you're just running standard 0.21 Jaunty.  That's cool.
<Penth> I recycled an old P4 desktop with the dvd-writer taken from a Mac G5 and threw in a GeForce 8800 with s-video out
<Penth> HDHR is direct into the cable modem
<Penth> er, dsl modem :P
<darthanubis> mine is just a backend. My frontends stream from it via wifi
<darthanubis> and who said analog cable was dead? My pvr150 is still kicking!:)
<Penth> I have a 3yo Athlon 64 that I'm turning into my new linux desktop (Bye, old A2600+) and will also use as a backend/transcode server for the P4 f/b
 * Penth loves Electronics Recycling Day. Next one in Chestnut Hill on Nov 15th iirc
<rhpot1991> Penth: dsl modem has a built in router?
<Penth> Yep, a 4-port. (Westell 7500)
<darthanubis> rhpot1991, long time no see
<oobe> i wanna try out the new mythbuntu 9.10 theme but when i do bzr get lp:ubuntu/mythtv-theme-mythbuntu it asks me to login?
<rhpot1991> ya darthanubis
<rhpot1991> hows everything going?
<darthanubis> good
<darthanubis> I just setup a 9.10 mythtv box
<darthanubis> I still have yet to try a mythbuntu cd. Guess old habits die hard
<gbutters_work> oobe, bzr branch
<darthanubis> i want to treat it as an appliance and have it login to the default desktop so that it can long into the wifi
<darthanubis> I'm still playing with it
<darthanubis> I'll add your mythexport lil later
<darthanubis> get it to export shows for my GF's Zen
<oobe> gbutters, how do i do that bzr branch instead of get?
<darthanubis> Just nice to finally have a seperate machine dedicated to myhttv
<oobe>  bzr branch lp:ubuntu/mythtv-theme-mythbuntu wont work either
<oobe> bzr: ERROR: Unknown repository format: 'Bazaar repository format 2a (needs bzr 1.16 or later)\n'
<Penth> Once 9.10 is stable, I'm going to set up mire and some torrent-watching scripts to download all my Japanese TV shows. Then I won't have to watch ANY television on my computer anymore.
<Penth> s/mire/miro/
<gbutters_work> oobe, bzr branch lp:~gbutters/mythbuntu/mythtv-theme-mythbuntu To get the lastest version
<oobe> thanks gary
<oobe> im looking forward to it i saw some screen shots the other day
<oobe> is there a fast way to install all required devel packages to build trunk
<tgm4883> oobe, build-deps?
<oobe> sudo apt-get build-deps mythtv?
<tgm4883> build-dep
<tgm4883> so apt-get build-dep mythtv should work
<mishehu> hmm mythbuntu doesn't ship with samba's mount.cifs util?
<oobe> i tried that seems i already have everything up to date
<oobe> i can build mythtv fine but mythplugins i get errors
<mishehu> think I might have a typo in my mythfrontend settings...  MythSocket(7f1fe0006450:-1): writeStringList: Error, called with unconnected socket.
<mishehu> but I can't seem to find in the fe's setup where to change the backend IP config
<mishehu> where is that located?
<Mysterious1> Hello
<Mysterious1> I deciced to install mythbuntu on my computer but before I do something wrong I want to ask you a few things^^
<darthanubis> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Mysterious1> lol^^ you are funny
<Mysterious1> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Mysterious1> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Mysterious1> Are you a bot?
<rhpot1991> zinn is a bot
<Mysterious1> Poor Zinn
<Mysterious1> My english is to bad to understand zinn so i'll just ask^^
<Mysterious1> I heared that the alternate setup will give me more options. If i choose the direct desktop iso would I still be available to install mythtv to a specific partition?
<hads> There is no alternate iso anymore is there?
<Mysterious1> oh ok I already wondered where it was but i am really new to mythbuntu
<mrand> There is no alt mythbuntu specific iso.  If you need the alt-iso, you can use the standard one from ubuntu.
<mrand> However, I believe the base mythbuntu ISO supports at least some level of partitioning, although I have to be honest I don't remember what.
<Mysterious1> i hope it won't wipe out my whole hdd like lmce would do^^
<mrand> It gives you that option, but you don't have to choose it.
<Mysterious1> ok so i might be available to do like i want to^^
 * Mysterious1 :D
<hads> Oh yeah, to be clear, mythbuntu is ubuntu so you can if you wish install ubuntu and get to the same place.
<Mysterious1> then i just have to install mythtv in ubuntu?
<Mysterious1> to get the same result?
<hads> Yeah, you would install mythbuntu-desktop or mythbuntu-control-centre and go from there.
<mrand> For the most part.  mythbuntu iso is really focused on only what is needed for the media stuff...    ubuntu includes more stuff by default.  But you can get to the same place by adding packages to either one.
<Mysterious1> ah ok
<hads> Or start with the server iso or something.
<Mysterious1> so it's better to install ubuntu when i want to do other things like... hacking other wifi devices?^^
<hads> You have the same packages available with either.
<Mysterious1> and there will be no disadvantage if i istalled ubuntu and the packs?
<mrand> The package system takes care of you :^)
<Mysterious1> ^^ i never got along with that system^^
<Mysterious1> i was always scared that these packages might leave crapy files on the system like everything in windows :/
<mrand> The only thing I find annoying about the upgrades on ubuntu is that it doesn't delete old kernels.  You can run out of disk space on your /boot partition if you keep running the same system for a real long time and you do every kernel and distro upgrade.
<mrand> But it isn't hard to recover from either.
<Mysterious1> oh ok
<Mysterious1> so i need complete reinstallations from time to time?
<mrand> no, not at all.
<mrand> My first install was 7.10.    9.10 beta is coming out today/tomorrow.
<mrand> Just upgrade through each one, if you want.
<mrand> Or you can stop on a stable one and live there for as long as you want.
<Mysterious1> ok
<hads> Not quite as long as you want.
<mrand> If you don't change hardware, sure you can!
<hads> It gets a little painful if support runs out though
<mrand> I suppose.  Of course, you could park on a LTS (like 10.04) and live for longer than most hardware lasts.
<hads> Yeah
<mrand> But even still, some things don't get backported officially - like Firefox.
<mrand> but often there are unofficial PPA's
<superm1> tgm4883, probably,  need to check a fresh install from 9.10
<tgm4883> superm1, wha?
<purefusion> what should I use as the grub kernel line for mythbuntu installer on a usb drive?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-01
<Shadow__X> superm1: do you solve cups problems as well?
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, I thinkk he is more of a mug man
<Shadow__X> ah gotcha
<johannes_> hi, where can I find more informations about the diskless server?
<foxbuntu> johannes_, other than the forums, laga is the guy, but he is busy right now and not likely to respond, you can try him later if you can't find what you need in the forums/googling
<johannes_> found something interesting: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-initrd.html Ill ask later, if I dont get along thanks
<purefusion> anyone know what line I should use as the grub kernel line for mythbuntu installer on a usb drive?
<purefusion> the usb drive by itself doesn't seem to boot up on its own (override the hdd) despite BIOS settings in favor of the USB boot priority
<mishehu> well this is funny
<mishehu> I'm setting up my box, and I find that when I'm setting up the weather information and stuff, whatever the weather source is has put all of Israel as a part of the United Kingdom
<mishehu> I think somebody's about 60 some years behind the times...
<mishehu> purefusion: I've never used grub for that.  the last time I made a custom usb boot of anything, I used syslinux for that
<mishehu> (not saying you should, it's probably just as easy to do it with grub)
<purefusion> right, well using syslinux... is that done right on the usb stick itself?
<mishehu> yeah, I used the extboot or whatever it's called.
<mishehu> extlinux, can't remember at the moment (the machine that I did that work on is offline at the moment)
<mishehu> but that I made a custom openvpn firewall/router for a via epia mini itx with an sd card or usb flash drive using extlinux.
<mishehu> it wasn't mythbuntu
<purefusion> gotcha
<mishehu> that's why I said, it might be a viable option, but just keep in mind that it might not be the most optimal for mythbuntu.
<purefusion> right on
<purefusion> well, if I can get this kernel line resolved I think I would have it settled
<mishehu> and I'm guessing the other folks here crashed for the night already
<purefusion> is anyone sharing 9.10a6 via torrent?
<mishehu> I don't know how well those get seeded.
<mishehu> I had a better time the other night grabbing it direct from the web site.
<johannes_> I have an idea about diskless booting but before I get into it, Id like you to tell me if it is possible at all, I have drawn, what I want to do: http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/5978/ramdiskboot.png
<purefusion> can xfce be replaced with gnome's UI?
<CyberKnet> superm1: as far as I can tell, I disabled vbi (set vbi type to none in the general section of mythtv-setup) and unfortunately the flickering problem with the PVR-500 video remains. I'll try and get a short capture that shows the problem some time. With video issues it's always so hard to give the 'correct' term for what a visual or audio problem is.
<rhpot1991> CyberKnet: have you verified its not in the video itself?
<rhpot1991> I'd copy the resulting file to another computer and open it in vlc or something
<mrand> purefusion: I believe so.  xfce was jjust chosen because it is lightweight.
<superm1> purefusion, i'd be careful though, pulseaudio is tied really closely to gnome these days
<superm1> and upstream mythtv doesn't support it well yet (there is code in mythtv to disable it while in myth)
<purefusion> hmmm
<CyberKnet> rhpot1991: That's also part of the reason I want to capture a small sample of it. Although, I have changed the video playback between Normal, CPU and CPU - also, HD from the PVR-2250 has no problem playing.
<CyberKnet> Normal, CPU and  CPU++
<rhpot1991> CyberKnet: sounds like a bad tuner/cable/something
<mrand> superm1: I wonder if the code in mythtv to disable it explains the bug reports of people losing sound in other apps when exiting myth (they said a reboot fixes it... I wonder if just restarting their window manager would fix it).
<rhpot1991> mrand: restarting gdm which may spawn a new frontend :)
<superm1> mrand, oh i didn't realize such bug reports were happening
<superm1> if these are gnome peoples, that's quite probable
<superm1> but it's supposed to be re-enabled as soon as you exit myth
<CyberKnet> rhpot1991: weird part is the same card with the same cable in Fedora was working fine. I am thinking I must have configured something wrong somewhere when I installed mythbuntu.
<mrand> Yeah.  Let me find those reports and see what info they contain... I've slept a few times since reading them.
<rhpot1991> CyberKnet: if you have a recording that shows the issue, check it elsewhere to make sure its not the actual video file.  It is normally the most obvious issue.
<CyberKnet> rhpot1991: Yes, that is my next step when I get home tonight.
<CyberKnet> Where do you set up resolution? I thought it was on the capturecard in mythtv-setup but didn't see it there last night
<CyberKnet> didn't see it when setting up the input connection either.
<Mysterious> hello -.-
<Mysterious> does anybody know how to change back to ubuntu's normal gnome skin instead of using this mythbuntu style?
<Mysterious> this new layout is confusing me strongly :(
<darthanubis> Mysterious, go to synaptic and download the theme of your choice
<Mysterious> i liked the ubuntu standard theme...
<Mysterious> do i have to download it altough i already had it in former times?
<darthanubis> if it is still on the system just right click the desktop and change the theme
<Mysterious> hm maybe i should just reinstall whole ubuntu
<Mysterious> and never install mythbuntu again
<darthanubis> if you have the tim eknock yourself out
<darthanubis> I NEVER use a mythbuntu cd
<darthanubis> I always just install ubuntu and then the mythtv packages
<darthanubis> but that is JUST me
<Mysterious> hm
<Mysterious> i got an ubuntu boot stick to install ubuntu
<Mysterious> after the setup i went to mythbuntu.org and installed mythbuntu
<Mysterious> so... i have to browse to the mythtv page?
<Mysterious> and install it from there
<darthanubis> noooooo
<Mysterious> great -.-
<darthanubis> after installing ubuntu, just open synaptic and then search for "mythtv" then install that application and all related and your done.
<Mysterious> every time i give linux another try i become pissed off after a few hours :/
<CyberKnet> I liked the mythbuntu installer, but then again - I only use that machine for MythTV
<Mysterious> ah
<CyberKnet> It's much lighter weight and quicker to boot than the Fedora install it replaced.
<CyberKnet> Couldn't comment on if the same is true that it is lighter weight and boots faster than straight ubuntu
<Mysterious> hm....
<Mysterious> so i just have to use synaptics to get just the mythtv application...
<Mysterious> and my desktop and styles won't change
<darthanubis> right!
<Mysterious> hm i just tried to find it in synaptics but it isn't listed... do i have to add a reposity or something like that?
<Mysterious> i think it's quite obvious that i am a dummy
<superm1> are you booting into XFCE?
<superm1> is that what you mean?
<superm1> if so, just log out, and then change your default login session back to gnome
<superm1> its at the login screen session settings
<Mysterious> hmm
<Mysterious> i should take a look^^
<Mysterious> in my taskbar menu is something about this strange XFCE
<Mysterious> I'll be right back
<Mysterious> thanks so far to you all
<Mysterious> :D
<Mysterious> Thanks so much
<Mysterious> I am really stupid^^
<darthanubis> superm1, I figured as much:/
<Bicchi> I just read a post about mythbuntu 9.10 not being compatible with 9.04
<Bicchi> Does this means that i will not be able to upgrade my box ?
<superm1> it means that you will need to upgrade your 9.04 install to mythtv 0.22
<superm1> tgm4883, maybe we should explicitly mention that in the bug post
<superm1> *blog post
<Bicchi> superm1: As long as my box upgrades to 9.10 and still runs i am fine with that.
<superm1> yeah it will still run fine, it's just you won't be able to talk to earlier 9.04 installs without installing mythtv 0.22 on thsoe
<superm1> *those
<Bicchi> or will going to mythtv 0.22 with an old config break the install ?
<Bicchi> oh ok
<rhpot1991> Bicchi: it will upgrade the database for you
<Bicchi> good that was my main concern and also the configuration.
<tgm4883> superm1, well what do you want to say there then?
<rhpot1991> The Mythbuntu Team is proud to announce the release of Mythbuntu Karmic Koala Beta.
<rhpot1991> We appreciated all comments and would love to hear what you think. Please make comments to our mailing list, on the forums (with a tag indicating that this is from 9.10 or karmic), or in #ubuntu-mythtv.
<rhpot1991> This release includes a very recent snapshot of the current MythTV 0.22 (trunk) branch, so it should be great for helping upstream identify bugs.
<rhpot1991> If you encounter any issues with anything in this release, please file a bug on Launchpad
<rhpot1991> http://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu or use the Ubuntu bug tool (ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME).
<rhpot1991> For more information please visit our website: http://www.mythbuntu.org/9.10/beta
<rhpot1991> It is very important to note that this release is only compatible with MythTV 0.22 systems. Previous Mythbuntu releases can be upgraded to MythTV 0.22 with the builds located at http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<tgm4883> !pastebin | rhpot1991 ;)
<Zinn> rhpot1991 ;): when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<rhpot1991> heh quiet you tgm4883
<Mysterious1> stupid mythbuntu angers me
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-02
<tgm4883> <Mysterious> I am really stupid^^
<tgm4883> <Mysterious1> stupid mythbuntu angers me
<tgm4883> nice
<darthanubis> right
<CyberKnet> superm1: I found the problem - it was recording at 480x480 and that apparently is a semi-known-problem for pvr-500 in linux
<CyberKnet> superm1: changed the resolution to 720x480 and it records just fine.
<rhpot1991> CyberKnet: plus now everything will look better
<CyberKnet> rhpot1991: I did not increase the bitrate
<rhpot1991> CyberKnet: no, but your are recording at a better resolution
<CyberKnet> pushing almost twice the number of pixels per second into the same number of bits per second...
<ActiVision> Does Mythbuntu support sound over DVI to HDMI with a radeon 3xxx?
<superm1> sound over DVI isn't possible I thought
<superm1> none of those pins are allocated for sound
<ActiVision> I know
<ActiVision> But ATI can do magic
<rhpot1991> superm1: some of the ati cards have sound chips on them
<rhpot1991> then it just pushes sound out of a modified dvi port that you put a hdmi converter on
<superm1> then why didn't they just add an HDMI port; avoid all this confusion :)
<rhpot1991> nvidia does the same thing, but you gotta wire it up to your mobo
<ActiVision> They are now
<ActiVision> Both suck anyways
<superm1> ActiVision, well so if it's gonna work, then you'll have one of two options:
<ActiVision> But is it possible with ATI's drivers?
<superm1> 1) check /proc/asound/cards
<superm1> and see if there are multiple cards listed
<superm1> one of them may represent your ATI card
<rhpot1991> ActiVision: that I'm not sure about, I know some cards themselve can do it, not sure if its supported in linux
<superm1> 2) check alsamixer (or the xfce equivalent) for an SPDIF switch
<superm1> it's supported on a lot of ATI hardware, but not all
<ActiVision> Any way to do that without installing Mythbuntu?
<superm1> you can do that all from a live cd
<Activated> Allright
<Activated> It can't boot...
<Activated> My TV is u
<Activated> just flashing the input info
<Activated> There it is
<Activated> Okay, this proc/asound/cards, where do I find it?
<superm1> it's a file
<superm1> open a terminal, and look for it
<mrand> Or you can use the file manager.  In the /proc/asound directory
<superm1> Yeah
<mishehu> superm1: I'm sorry, I forgot.  did you say that lirc 0.8.6 is going to be rolled into 9.10 ?
<superm1> not sure yet
<mrand> Doesn't it look unlikely this late in the game, and how long it has waited uncommented on?  Bug #432678
<Zinn> Bug 432678 in lirc (Ubuntu) "Please update LIRC to 0.8.6" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/432678
<mishehu> well I'm not sure if my remote's issue is some sort of bug in the current lirc in 9.04.
<mrand> mishehu: minor hope that 0.8.5 (currently in 9.10) fixes it for you
<Activated> And where is proc/ located?
<mrand> It is /proc
<mrand> Go to the top of your file system... root
<mrand> Activated: actually, you can't use a file browser to see it.  Sorry.  YOu need to open a terminal window/shell and type  "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<mishehu> mrand: hope so, I've got a pinnacle media center remote that is said to be supported by lirc_mceusb2, and indeed it auotloads that module when I plug it in, but for some reason it doens't register any keypresses.
<Activated> It says "HDA ATI HDMI", so where can I test the sound? I can't get my mp3's working (surprisingly..)
<wombo> I really do hope lirc 0.8.6 does get rolled in, it will save quite a few threads in the forum with people asking questions
<superm1> Activated, so that means it's a separate card
<superm1> if you can disable your onboard, it should just work through that
<superm1> if not, then you have to specify it with any test app
<Activated> I can take it out
<Activated> OK it's out, what now? Should it work?
<Activated> VLC can't see my USB stick... wtf
<mishehu> that would suggest that the entire system can't see your usb stick
* tgm4883 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 9.04 released :: Please visit www.mythbuntu.org for more information :: Mythbuntu 9.10 Beta Released http://www.mythbuntu.org/9.10/beta :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question
<mishehu> tgm4883: hah!  you guys are a day late!
<tgm4883> !stab mishehu
 * Zinn stabs mishehu with a rusty spork.
<tgm4883> no, the topic is a day late
<Activated> I would still like to find out if the sound is working, though
<sidh> greetings gentlemen
<sidh> i would like to know if mythbuntu has good support for this 2 device ?
<sidh> 1/hauppauge nova TD 500
<sidh> 2/antec veris elite LCD/IR receiver (with remote)
<Activated> If it's not possible just tell me..
<superm1> Activated, you should be able to just try to open a file in VLC or similar
<Activated> Yeah there's no sound
<sidh> as my HTPC has no cd/dvd drive, i use unetbootin to create a flash drive to boot for install
<superm1> Activated, check in the mixer
<superm1> for an IEC958 option or SPDIF
<sidh> but as i finished the unetbootin process, it asks me for rebooting my laptop, why ?
<superm1> you might have to check it
<superm1> sidh, you can also use usb-creator instead of unetbootin if that doesnt work
<superm1> usb-creator is the supported method for ubuntu iso's -> usb sticks
<sidh> i just want to have a live usb mythbuntu
<Activated> Still nothing
<sidh> ok i aptitude install it
<Activated> How do I become a superuser when it's asking for a password and I never entered one??
<mrand> It is your password
<mrand> You are in the super user group, so you can become one with your own password
<superm1> well on the live disk, just press enter
<superm1> there is no password set
<Activated> Still fails
<superm1> sudo -s can get you a root shell
<superm1> but su is disabled
<Activated> I'm trying to install the ATI driver but it says I need to be a super-user...
<Activated> Which apperantly I can't become?
<superm1> you cant install fglrx on the live disk
<superm1> you have to do a full install for it
<Activated> Is fclrx the one from ATI's site?
<superm1> its in the hardware drivers tool and ati's site
<Activated> So I guess there's nothing more to do
<superm1> well were you testing 9.10 or 9.04?
<superm1> 9.10 beta could possibly do better than 9.04
<Activated> I'm not really confedent with using a beta OS on my HTPC
<Activated> confident?
<Activated> Well, back to winxp I guenn
<superm1> you can always dual boot too
<Activated> Why would I want to boot into an OS with no sound?
<sidh> superm1: i used usb-creator to create a mythbuntu flsah drive
<sidh> everything seems to happes ok for create the drive , but when i boot it, i get a "boot error" message
<sidh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/277903  <- will try
<tgm4883> !stab rhpot1991
 * Zinn betrays tgm4883 and stabs them in the eye.
<tgm4883> !stab rhpot1991
<tgm4883> !stab rhpot1991
<tgm4883> !stab rhpot1991
 * Zinn stabs rhpot1991 with a sharpened mce remote.
<tgm4883> !stab rhpot1991
<tgm4883> !stab rhpot1991
<tgm4883> !stab rhpot1991
<tgm4883> !stab rhpot1991
 * Zinn stabs rhpot1991 with a rusty spork.
<tgm4883> !stab rhpot1991
<tgm4883> !stab rhpot1991
<tgm4883> !stab rhpot1991
<tgm4883> !stab rhpot1991
 * Zinn stabs rhpot1991 with a sharpened mce remote.
<tgm4883> !stab rhpot1991
<tgm4883> !stab rhpot1991
<tgm4883> !stab rhpot1991
 * Zinn stabs rhpot1991 with a rusty spork.
<tgm4883> like that?
 * Zinn stabs rhpot1991 with a rusty spork.
 * Zinn stabs rhpot1991 with a rusty spork.
 * Zinn stabs rhpot1991 with a rusty spork.
 * Zinn stabs rhpot1991 with a rusty spork.
 * Zinn stabs rhpot1991 with a rusty spork.
 * Zinn stabs rhpot1991 with a rusty spork.
 * Zinn stabs rhpot1991 with a rusty spork.
 * Zinn stabs rhpot1991 with a sharpened mce remote.
 * Zinn stabs rhpot1991 with a rusty spork.
 * Zinn stabs rhpot1991 with a rusty spork.
<ToeBee> sidh: thanks for posting that launchpad URL. I've been having problems with USB booting but I thought it might be my bios!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-03
<oobe> any devs around who can walk me thru building trunk debs
<oobe> i get this error when using the scripts the latest source dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -D -us -uc failed
<oobe> debuild: fatal error at line 1329
<oobe> what i tried was naming the latest trunk to mythtv-trunk-022.orig in the parent directory
<oobe> it builds fine with make
<oobe> but wont work using the scripts
<oobe> dont worry i got was missing a few packages
<oobe> does anyone know what file in debuild folder that i can changed the expexted trunk version
<foxbuntu> oobe, why are you buildng the debs custom?
<foxbuntu> oobe, also, not sure what your last question was
<oobe> its alright i got it
<oobe> well cause i been building trunk on my backend and using debs on my frontend
<oobe> and there was a version mismatch
<oobe> instead of waiting i wanted to build debs for the frontend to correct the issue
<oobe> which i did
<oobe> i ended up using checkinstall but i would much rather use the mythbuntu build scripts
<exze> Hi, cant get my happauge td500 card to work in mythtv but i can scan the channels witn the command "scan"
<squish102> how do i know if i am using pulseaudio on the latest mythbuntu
<squish102> i am having problems getting boxee audio working over hdmi (which works just fine on mythbuntu)
<sidh> greetings gentlemen
<sidh> is there somebody .
<sidh> ?
<tgm4883> !hi | sidh
<Zinn> sidh: Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<Keli> I'm running an old laptop with the mythbuntu 9.04 live cd as a frontend, any ideas how I get the svideo output working?
<sidh> Zinn: i'm running mythbuntu 9.10 and i try to confirgure it
<sidh> and whan i try to configure my dvb-t card , i get this error
<sidh> http://pastebin.com/d37f1b141
<sidh> oops tgm4883 i meant
<android60> How can I set a default audio level after reboot? Right now I have to go into the mmixer and up all the levels for my speakers. on reboot it all goes back to them being at almost 0
<SpicyLemon> I've recently installed mythbuntu 9.04 and I'm getting ready to go through all of my video files to get the imdb information for them.  On the first couple, though, the cover art part doesn't seem to be working.  It says that it's getting the cover art, but I don't see any images in my cover art directory, and the frontend says there isn't a cover art file.  Any pointers?
<directhex> okay, i seem to have no sound on 2 different karmic machines in myth (other apps are fine)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-04
<directhex> these are 2 desktop machines w/ pulse
<directhex> the third works, where the output is ALSA:hdmi not ALSA:default
<SpicyLemon> Does anyone know how to get the Video manager to get and use cover art?
<SpicyLemon> nm... got it. Gotta change permissions on the posters folder.  No now I just need to figure out how to get the fetching to not timeout.
<SpicyLemon> hmmm... the imdb search seems to pick up the directors
<SpicyLemon> In the Video Manager, what does "Browsable" mean?
<SpicyLemon> I ask because, I set it to "no" for a file, but it still shows up in my media Library -> watch videos screen.
<Mister> Hello, can someone help me with tvout and a ato 7000 video card, please?
<Mister> i dont know itch driver
<Mister> +w
<darthanubis> +wh?
<Mister> mh? have i forgot a h, too? ;)
<Mister> i have installed mythbuntu and i only see after boot a black seen with a rectangle in the mittle but theese is black, too.
<Mister> aso and the 9.10 beta version, should i installed, and can upgradet, or must i installing the final version clean?
<Mister> and sorry for my bad english :)
<Mister> bye
<mike_hurley_1> so when mythfrontend is started it takes about 2 minutes for it to recognize remote inputs which irexec button commands work fine
<mike_hurley_1> i have a pastbin for the mythtv channel at: http://mythtv.pastebin.ca/1591630
<mike_hurley_1> it's the log using standard output level for the first couple minutes up until the remote starts working again
<mike_hurley_1> guys in the mythtv channel think it may be a removable media monitoring problem hanging the whole frontend
<superm1> tried turning off the media monitor?
<superm1> and does the hbd work?
<superm1> kbd
<mike_hurley_1> i'm going to try that now actually
<williammanda> hey superm1 whats your thoughts on linuxmce?
<superm1> i have none, never used it
<mike_hurley_1> keyboard doesn't work either
<williammanda> oh ok
<superm1> so then their theory about media monitoring sounds plausible
<superm1> try running the frontend with increased verbosity
<superm1> and check and see if it's burning through tons of cpu with top
<williammanda> superm1, how are things going for 9.10?
<superm1> williammanda, shaping up well
<williammanda> you graduated yet?
<mike_hurley_1> superm1, cpu at about 80% of a core right when mythfrontend starts but once the main gui is visible and not responsive minimal cpu usage
<superm1> graduated what?
<superm1> mike_hurley_1, hm interesting.
<williammanda> college
<superm1> oh yeah, almost 2 years ago
<williammanda> oh ok
<superm1> mike_hurley_1, so see if a more verbose option will get you some more info about what's going on
<superm1> and see if turning off media monitor does anything
<mike_hurley_1> disabling media monitoring fixes it!
<mike_hurley_1> so a different maybe issue, more a curiosity...
<mike_hurley_1> in mythbuntu/jaunty, when the frontend was starting with the mythbuntu theme, you'd get a progress bar as it cached theme images and after that the "caching" part had to do nothing so it loaded fast
<mike_hurley_1> under mythbuntu/karmic with the mythbuntu theme i don't see the progress bar anymore and it always seems to take about 15-20 sec to get to the GUI
<mike_hurley_1> any ideas?
<foxbuntu> mike_hurley_1, you are likely seeing two parts of the boot that you really arent noticing
<foxbuntu> ugh
<foxbuntu> go figure
<jussi01> is it just apt-get install mythbuntu-desktop to install on top of kubuntu?
<wombo> yep
<wombo> or mythbuntu-control-center
<directhex> hm
<directhex> hmmmmm
<_ben> Hm
<_ben> got an issue where i can't get mythwelcome to shutdown as i think it's grabbing stuff from EIT
<_ben> trying to think of a workaround
<mishehu> ugh.  ok, I can barely read this screen from where I am.  is there a libdvdcss package that I can get?
<tgm4883> libdvdcss2?
<mishehu> funny that didn't show in synaptic
<mishehu> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mishehu> I'm unfortunately dealing with a two year old at the same time here, so I can't run upstairs and use a machine that I can easily use for this type of research
<tgm4883> mishehu, you need to enable medibuntu
<tgm4883> you can do this all via mythbuntu-control-centre
<mishehu> I wish I had a larger screen here
<mishehu> I don't get this.  I enabled ac3 and dts to spdif passthrough.  my amp is connected to the pc via optical spdif.  all I here is a series of pulses.
<mishehu> if I play the dvd through vlc I get the actual multichannel audio
<directhex> AHA, i knew it
<directhex> got sound working on myth on karmic
 * directhex summons a myth maintainer
<tgm4883> directhex, whats up
<mishehu> tgm4883: any idea how to handle the sound issue in myth?
<mishehu> I've got the device set for alsa:default or default (no diff between the two settings), ac3-to-spdif passthru and dts-to-spdif passthru enabled, and just here pulses instead of actual audio
<directhex> tgm4883, sound no worky in karmic.
<directhex> tgm4883, setting ALSA:front rather than ALSA:default fixes it
<tgm4883> directhex, you have fix?
<tgm4883> interestin
<directhex> tgm4883, as far as i can tell, the problem is that myth disables pulseaudio on startup - but the "default" plug in alsa uses pulse
<tgm4883> directhex, is that a mythbuntu install or a ubuntu install
<directhex> tgm4883, ubuntu
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> superm1, ^
<directhex> oh, and the new default theme, "Terra", is ass-backwards in en_GB. german descriptions
<Zinn> directhex: Please watch your language.
<superm1> directhex, the default theme is Mythbuntu, Terra is the fallback
<directhex> not pulled in during a dist-upgrade from jaunty, then. what's the package?
<directhex> oh, and there's gotta be a bunch of new conflicts added someplace. my old theme was metallurgy, which causes myth to die on startup unless you remove the package
<Daviey> directhex: hard coding to ALSA:front wouldn't be a suitable solution, I have to set it to ALSA:HDMI
<Daviey> I haven't tried setting the default to HDMI tbh.
<Daviey> I would *expect* that to fix it.
<directhex> Daviey, it's a better default than (broken) ALSA:default is, IMHO
<superm1> directhex, there is a bug to remove that metallurgy package from the archive
<superm1> directhex, mythtv-theme-mythbuntu
<directhex> Daviey, i only worked out what the problem was *because* ALSA:hdmi works (as it skips pulse) on one box
<superm1> it's not a hard depends or recommends, but if it's there, it's the default
<directhex> oh, the theme's nice... except for the segfault accessing mythvideo...
<superm1> mythtv-theme-mythbuntu?
<superm1> oh metallurgy
<superm1> there's an old version in the archive
<superm1> there is a new one on it's way, but the old one has to be wiped
<directhex> no, mythtv-theme-mythbuntu is segfaulting here when i access mythvideo
<directhex> let me try another theme
<superm1> it shouldnt be
<superm1> if it is, you might have an outdated ~/.mythtv/themecache?
<directhex> hm, not theme-dependent. how odd
<superm1> phew
<superm1> okay :)
<directhex> how do i pull more debug info out of this thing?
<superm1> verbosity options on the command line
<directhex> 2009-10-04 20:46:00.819 MSqlQuery::exec() "SELECT data FROM settings WHERE value = 'VideoStartupDir' AND hostname IS NULL;"
<directhex> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<superm1> well file an apport report, and hopefully a good BT comes out of it
<superm1> and go check your VideoStartupDir in SQL and see if something is out of wack
<directhex> yeah, null value -> segfault
<directhex> pretty sure the ALSA:default problem is real though
<directhex> hell, the default mixer is still /dev/mixer
<Zinn> directhex: Please watch your language.
<directhex> that bot seems a little oversensitive
 * mishehu bahs.
<mishehu> yeah it throws a d4mn fit everytime your disk fscks
 * mishehu chuckles
<mishehu> I think the robot devil would take issue with zinn trying to prevent us from saying h3ll
<mishehu> superm1: on 9.04, onboard audio (realcrap chipset), connected to amp via optical spdif.  mythmusic plays fine, but anything with an a52 stream only gives me pulsy static (I did enabled ac3 and dts to spdif passthru in setup).  vlc on the other hand passes the a52 stream straight out hte spdif without any problem.
<mishehu> might you have a suggestion?
<orificium_> Has MythVideo on MYthweb stopped working for anyone else in recent auto builds?
<tgm4883> orificium1, 0.22 or 0.21
<orificium_> .22
<tgm4883> dpkg -l mythvideo
<tgm4883> orificium1, do ^
<orificium_> .22.0~trunk22
<orificium_> is that the info you were looking for?
<tgm4883> you are going to have to expand your terminal window and run it again
<tgm4883> but yea, thats kinda what i'm lookin for
<orificium_> 0.22.0~trunk22179-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu1
<tgm4883> let me upgrade my machine
<orificium_> This is what I get "Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/includes/translate.php on line 140"
<orificium_> I was playing with samba a bit.  Could that have affected things?
<tgm4883> ok, mythvideo on  mythweb
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> orificium1, what are you trying to play, avi?
<orificium_> I was just tryignt o load that section of mythweb
<orificium_> clicking on the "MythVideo on the web." icon at the top
<orificium_> I don't use it that often, but I'm pretty sure it was working before.
<orificium_> MythMusic on MythWeb works
<jac1d> Good afternoon all.  I am cleaning up and I have a 780G based mini-itx board here I was thinking of using as a frontend.  It has the ATI 3200HD IGP.  I can't seem to get a straight answer about HDMI/sound support.  With 9.04 or higher will I get reasonable use out of it?  Is hw decode support available yet?
<tgm4883> orificium1, still upgrading just fyi
<tgm4883> orificium, works, here, it wants to reboot so let me do that and try again
<orificium> yeah, if you tried to run your frontend, it would probably complain about protocol version
<orificium> I tried before the reboot
<tgm4883> ok, so what are the exact steps to reproduce
<orificium> open http://localhost/mythweb
<orificium> Click on MythVideo :)
<orificium> Or "Video"
<tgm4883> interesting
<tgm4883> sec
<orificium> attempts to load for about 30 seconds, and gives me that "fatal error"
<tgm4883> orificium, what distro release
<orificium> 9.04
<orificium> + mythbuntu auto-build repos
<orificium> using PPA
<orificium> trunk PPA
<orificium> still work for you after reboot?
<tgm4883> orificium, I can't upgrade to the latest mythvideo
<tgm4883> ii  mythvideo             0.22.0~trunk22167
<tgm4883> apparently it failed to build for karmic
<orificium> Ah well. I'll just wait for next autobuild and see how it goes.  I don't really use it that often anyway.
<orificium> I wish I understood how to navigate launchpad to investigate :)
<orificium> Maybe I need to be logged in to find the sections I'm looking for.
<Seeker`> any news on when the new UI will be released?
<tgm4883> Seeker`,  new ui?
<tgm4883> mythui?
<Seeker`> yus
<tgm4883> its going to be in mythtv 0.22
<tgm4883> which is in mythbuntu 9.10
<orificium> Seeker`: http://mythbuntu.org/9.10/beta
<superm1> rhpot1991, how'd all the karmic upgrades go?
<Seeker`> cool, thanks
<Seeker`> not too long to wait then
<superm1> Seeker`, all those "Known Issues" should be fixed on web updates too
<superm1> so nothing critically broke in beta+updates right now
<orificium> web updates?
<superm1> update-manager/synaptic/aptdaemon etc
<Seeker`> so if I go and type updage-manager -d now, I should get a working mythtv system with mythui etc.?
<superm1> well the upgrade scenario has a gaping hole still actually
<Seeker`> what is that?
<superm1> where mysql-server has a tendency to get removed
<Seeker`> erm
<Seeker`> so the statment "so nothing critically broke in beta+updates right now" wouldn't be totally accurate? :P
<orificium> Seeker`: What are you running right now?
<Seeker`> latest version of 9.04 I think
<Seeker`> (can never remember the command to check)
<Seeker`> 9.04 mythbuntu that is
<superm1> Seeker`, assuming you start at beta, no :)
<Seeker`> but that involves me wiping all of my settings etc?
<orificium> Seeker`: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/testing/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mythbuntu-repos/mythbuntu-repos_2-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu5_all.deb would get you to .22
<orificium> Seeker`: http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds    Probably want to backup mythconverg though
<Seeker`> so would I be looking at using trunk builds?
<tgm4883> Seeker`, actually
<tgm4883> you want this https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/repos/+files/mythbuntu-repos_5-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu~karmic_all.deb
<tgm4883> orificium, new package, just hasn't made it to the webpage yet
<orificium> oh ok
<Seeker`> does the rest of the system need to be karmic for that?
<superm1> no it doesnt
<tgm4883> just pushed last night actually
<orificium> tgm4883: if I'm using the old package, would I want to download that new one?
<tgm4883> orificium, maybe
<tgm4883> it wouldn't change much now, but it does activate another repo
<tgm4883> plus it doesn't call it fixes/trunk anymore
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-04
<tgm4883> tzanger, what about the link that says "Add to Existing Ubuntu Install" that is right on this page http://www.mythbuntu.org/download-type
<tgm4883> does that work for you :)
<tzanger> hmm, is there any way to get mythtv's upnp server to show not only recordings but videos that are on the server?
<tzanger> should I set up mediatomb for that instead?
<rhpot1991> ComradeH1z`: I've used it once
<mrand> grrr.   So this weekend I realized I hadn't upgraded my production machine 10.04 (I think tgm4883 and I were having a mexican standoff on who could wait the longest)  I thought I had, but I guess I just strongly considered it and then didn't have time before go overseas (and I think the fact that 10.04.1 was weeks away factored into the decision).
<mrand> Now that I'm back and the new release is about to come out, apparently I'm not supposed to upgrade to 10.04.1:   ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'The package 'ubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.'
<tgm4883> mrand, you have to remove ubuntu-desktop
<mrand> I don't want to.
<tgm4883> superm1, ^
<mrand> more properly, why should I?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> I just know it works :)
<tgm4883> i've seen other users report the same
<superm1> do you have mythbuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop both installed?
<tgm4883> removing ubuntu-desktop, then reinstalling ubuntu-desktop after upgrade
<mrand> superm1: yes, I do have both installed.
<superm1> sounds like an update-manager bug then
<mrand> Yeah, sounds like the one I reported before 10.04 even got released.
<splashd> I'm using the Hauppage HD-PVR wih Mythbuntu 10.04, recording 1080i and 720p. WOrks fine, but stores in h.264. I am using ION based frontends and VDPAU. Does anyone have anyone know how to solve an audio lag problem? I suspect it is because of underpowered decoding, but is there a config I can use to make it less overhead intensive to decode H.264?
<rhpot1991> splashd: verified its using VDPAU?
<rhpot1991> the ION frontned
<splashd> yes--I've set to VDPAU Slim, works great for my HDHOmerun HD setup, just has audio lag on the HD-PVR stuff
<rhpot1991> splashd: ION should run VDPAU Normal
<rhpot1991> try that
<rhpot1991> mine runs HD-PVR content just fine
<rhpot1991> splashd: did you go into your ION's bios and increase the dedicated video memory?
<rhpot1991> and what kind of network?
<splashd> rhpot1991, I will try VDPAU normal again, but I think it caused stuttering last time  did that
<splashd> I did not mess with BIOS--good suggestion
<rhpot1991> should bump it in there, to 512 if you can
<rhpot1991> 256 should do, but go 512 if you can
<splashd> 100MB wired--again works fine with higher bitrate MPeg2 from HDhomerun
<splashd> standby--I will try now
<rhpot1991> may need to check that your bios is up todate if it wont let you set memory for video
<rhpot1991> splashd: wired should be just fine
<splashd> AFK
<splashd> rhpot1991, This could take a while--a big mythbuntu update is downloading, so I'm waiting to reboot...I'll let you know if upping the buffering helps.
<splashd> What did help a lot initially was updating to the latest Nvidia drivers
<mrand> superm1: we thought we fixed the mythbuntu-desktop thing: Bug 554676
<Zinn> Bug 554676 in mythbuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "8.04LTS->10.04LTS upgrade failed: 'mythbuntu-desktop' missing meta-pkg?" [High, Fix Released] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/554676
<superm1> mrand, well it might be a similar manifestation of that
<apothegm> I'm having issues getting my GYR3101 working via Lirc.  I followed the wiki instructions but something is awry.  IRW is saying connection refused.  lircd is giving me "lircd: can't open or create /var/run/lirc/lircd.pid"
<splashd> apothegm, make sure you look in /etc/lirc and confirm that there is both an lircd.conf and a hardware.conf, and that you're running lircd service
<apothegm> yup
<apothegm> I followed those wiki instructions EXACTLY.
<mrand> I should break out my gyration remote and play with it.  I don't know if I'll have time tonight, but we'll see.  What version are you on, apothegm?
<apothegm> I found some bug reports related to the "lircd: can't open or create /var/run/lirc/lircd.pid" which suggested creating lirc under /var/run because it DID NOT exist.  after creating it I can run lircd from console, but it doesn't fix the problem
<apothegm> Mythbuntu 10.04
<apothegm> I think LIRC is broken
<mrand> lirc in 10.04 probably isn't broken in general... to many people use that.
<mrand> the bug reports related to the .pid file - where they on launchpad?
<apothegm> mrand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/474701/
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #474701 in lirc (Ubuntu): “Can't start lirc: "lircd: can't open or create /var/run/lirc/lircd.pid"”
<mrand> apothegm: interesting.  I may have to take back that it isn't broken in general, although I can't immediately explain why such few users would run into this problem.  I just looked on my 9.10 system (what the bug was originally opened again) and that directory exists.  I have a few test installs on different release versions I can check tonight.
<apothegm> and if I reboot my mythbuntu 10.04 box, it removes /var/run/lirc
<mrand> Is lircd supposed to create that every run?
<mrand> kinda strange, I know.
<mrand> superm1: ^
<superm1> i think it does
<mrand> actually, I think that may be the case...
<mrand> everything in my /var/run is dated from the last reboot
<mrand> apothegm: is lircd running?
<apothegm> yes
<apothegm> without lirc under /var/run, lircd from the console errors out
<apothegm> and a reboot wipes that directory
<apothegm> so I have to mkdir /var/run/lirc
<apothegm> but it doesn't help me anyway
<apothegm> I think I've officially spent too much time messing with this.  might just go the xmodmap route
<mrand> apothegm: be sure to subscribe to that bug so that if anyone finds a solution, you'll be notified.
<apothegm> anyone else have a 10.04 install that can test it?
<tgm4883> I do, but i'm not at home
<apothegm> this is practically a fresh copy of 10.04 from iso with little to no updates
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-05
<apothegm> ssh? :)
<mrand> apothegm: I just found a duplicate bug, which contains a hack to work around the problem: Bug 480555
<Zinn> Bug 480555 in lirc (Ubuntu) "No /var/run/lirc/lircd created, only /dev/lircd" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/480555
<apothegm> he says IRW works for him. I just get cnonect refused
<apothegm> I'll try that symbolic link though
<apothegm> oh, wait. I don't even have a /dev/lircd
<mrand> I wonder if this could somehow be related to upstart race condition stuff (bug 334414, 460027, 507142, etc)
<Zinn> Bug 334414 in do-plugins "Do stops silently" [Undecided, Fix Released] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/334414
<apothegm> DOH.
<apothegm> START_LIRCD= was set to false
<apothegm> now IRW is working
<apothegm> but now I get nothing in frontend at all.  not even the arrow keys which used to work
<mrand> so now go back and check your mapping(s)
<apothegm> I'm using the sample file from the wiki article
<apothegm> and IRW and the lircd.conf seem to match up. I only checked a few
<apothegm> Do I have to enable LIRC in mythfrontend somewhere?
<superm1> mythbuntu-lirc-generator would create lircrc conffiles for you
<superm1> has it been ran?
<superm1> (generate dynamic button mappings in MCC)
<apothegm> alright I'll try it that way
<apothegm> But I have to select a remote
<apothegm> and mine is not listed
<superm1> run the command by hand then
<apothegm> so how do I do that?
<superm1> it will use the contents of /etc/lirc/lircd.conf to generate it
<apothegm> command?
<superm1> mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<apothegm> no options?
<apothegm> WHOOHOO!
<apothegm> had to create a .lirc in my home directory apparently
<apothegm> Thanks for all the help!
<mrand> apothegm: cool!  Could you update that bug with details on how you fix it (what you changed and where you changed it?)
<apothegm> well the only thing I had to do was change START_LIRCD="false" to ="true" inside hardware.conf
<apothegm> Shouldn't checking off "linux infrared remote control (lirc) support" in MCC do this?
<apothegm> Now I have the problem that the keymappings dont' tie anything on my remote to the "menu" bottom (normally M on the keyboard)
<Pwen> hi all. I am trying to login to the mythbuntu site using openid, but it keeps telling me my openid is invalid, despite the fact that I am currently logged into launchpad.net with it. any ideas?
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] Launchpad
<Pwen> nevermind ... you have to copy the username from launchpad.net as https://launchpad.net/~yourname
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] Launchpad
<mrand> tgm4883 or rhpot1991 - see apothegm's last couple of comments.
<Pwen> does mythlcdserver print a logfile to anywhere?
<tgm4883> mrand, I assume you are talking about the ="true" setting inside hardware.conf?
<tgm4883> in which case, mine is set to true already
<mrand> tgm4883: but his wasn't.
<tgm4883> mrand, I see
<tgm4883> mrand, mine is a fresh 10.04 install too updated though
<mrand> hmm.
<rhpot1991> #Enable lircd
<rhpot1991> START_LIRCD="true"
<rhpot1991> mine is pretty tweaked though so I dunno what was generated and what wasn't
<crankygeek> I am in the process of setting up a Mythbuntu system, I am using a Hauppauge HD-PVR 1212....I am outputting to a 46" Sony Bravia XBR HDTV. The problem I have is that when I use a 15 RGB cable the screen size at 1920x1080 is perfect, but as soon as I change it over to a HDMI cable the desktop and mythtv front end get streched out off the edges of the screen, changing the resolution does not seem to help at all, no matter what r
<rhpot1991> crankygeek: its called overscan
<rhpot1991> and normal for HDMI
<mrand> Unless you have a model that allows you to turn it off ;-)
<Shadow__X> isnt there an option of tv's to just do 1:1 or is the issue on the computer side
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: crankygeek you can normally do it on your TV and thats the best solution
<rhpot1991> normally the TV will turn it off for VGA ports
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: are you saying that i am right?
<rhpot1991> for HDMI on my TV it has to be in the first port and then I have to adjust the "display mode" I believe
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: yep you do it on the tv
<rhpot1991> I have another TV that it isn't possible to adjust too
<rhpot1991> so it all depends on your TV
<Shadow__X> yeah there are display modes on most if not every tv i have seen and the stretching occurs because the mode is off. Once you select the display mode that correctlates to 1:1 then it should be god
<rhpot1991> personally I leave it on, so you don't see the crap on the edges of the broadcast that isn't meant to be seen anyways
<rhpot1991> the only time you really miss it is if you are out of mythtv and looking for the menu, even then just push top left and click till something shows up
<crankygeek> Thanks for all the input, I will play around with that when I get home today, once I fugure that out, then maybe I can move onto actually getting MythTV up and running with DirecTV, I have found some guides on it but they all seem to be lacking information on the actual setup.
<crankygeek> And with me being a noob on this tv stuff, I was kinda of looking for a simple walkthrough with setting up the remote and stuff, but I have not run into anything or anyone that is using the same type of setup that I am using, even though it seems to be a common configuration...
<rhpot1991> crankygeek: all depends on your hardware, you will need to setup a lineup with schedulesdirect.org and then setup your HDPVR in mythtv-setup
<Zinn> [schedulesdirect.org] Schedules Direct
<rhpot1991> you will need to IR blast, and I have no idea how to do that
<rhpot1991> and then your remote all depends on what kind it is, hopefully its listed in mythbuntu control centre
<crankygeek> Do you happen to know if there is a way to use the regular directv remote as opposed to the hauppauge remote?
<crankygeek> or better yet whT I should use for a channel chaning script instead of using /bin/true  ?
<rhpot1991> crankygeek: no idea what channel changer, google should be able to tell you something
<rhpot1991> and doubtful on the remote, unless you can somehow tell it to use the same signals
<pepsiman> hi, my computer is stuck on the mythbuntu splash screen. network, ssh, mythtv-backend are working. Xorg log ends "using VT number 8"
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-06
<Crankygeek> Hi, I am in the middle of configuring a mythbuntu box, with a Hauppauge HD PVR. I am at the point where it has just populated the mythtvdatabase, does anyone here have some time to help me with the rest of the setup from this point forward? I am stuck at trying to figure out what channel changing scripts I may need.....any help would be greatly appreciated.....
<Crankygeek> I have upgraded my video card to an nVidia 210 with hdmi output, I do not get any audio now, any ideas what I can do to get that fixed up?
<joat> just getting in...
<joat> arg!!  sorry!
<Crankygeek> I have upgraded my video card to an nVidia 210 with hdmi output, I do not get any audio now, any ideas what I can do to get that fixed up?
<Shadow__X> Crankygeek: you have to select it as your audio source
<Shadow__X> and stop being cranky that doesn't help anyone
<Crankygeek> ok, I was told in another channel, that nVidia HDMI is not supported in ALSA yet, but It was reccomended that I buy this card because it works fine with Mythtv
<Crankygeek> I tried selecting ALSA:HDMI
<Crankygeek> No sound
<Crankygeek> I also ran aplay -l and it only sees my Intel onboard sound card, not the nVidia
<Shadow__X> did you install the drivers?
<Shadow__X> and reboot? and check in the sound preferences if the card is listed
<Shadow__X> other than checking in mythtv
<Crankygeek> I am using the nVidia recommended drivers in mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> Crankygeek: does that card have its own sound on board, or is it a spdif jumper from the mobo?
<Crankygeek> yes, it has it's own sound
<Crankygeek> I tried it in a Windows machine and it worked fine  :(
<rhpot1991> Crankygeek: I believe that is not supported by alsa in the current mythbuntu/ubuntu
<rhpot1991> but will be in the next release
<Crankygeek> is there anything I can do to get it working now though?
<rhpot1991> you could download the RC and try it
<rhpot1991> or see if anyone has an upgraded alsa on a ppa
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: really? i have heard of other people using nvidia hdmi quite often
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: sound without a spdif jumper?
<rhpot1991> mine has a spdif jumper that I use, so you are really just using the onboard sound
<Crankygeek> I was told it was a good card to get because it worked well with mythbuntu
<Shadow__X> yeah without the spdif jumper unless, i was mistaken
<rhpot1991> from what I've heard from dan fry his card isn't supported but will be in the next release
<rhpot1991> might want to google for more specifics, but that is the way I understood the current state
<rhpot1991> I could be wrong
<rhpot1991> Crankygeek: might want to ask whoever told you to get that card how they have their audio on it working
<rhpot1991> a forum post may point you in some better directions too
<rhpot1991> !forum
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about forum
<rhpot1991> !forums
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<Crankygeek> That's funny, I bought a bunch of equipment that they said I needed, and now I can't get an answer out of them as I try setting it all up
<rhpot1991> who is they?
<Crankygeek> A person in another channel
<rhpot1991> Crankygeek: well the sound issue isn't the end of the world
<Crankygeek> true  :)
<rhpot1991> if it doesn't work with the current alsa (verify I'm correct please, I may not be), then you can simply work around it for a few days by just using the onboard sound
<rhpot1991> Crankygeek: you can download the 10.10 RC and try that see if it helps
<rhpot1991> also 10.10 is out in 4 days
<rhpot1991> so thats not a bad move to start with that now anyways
<rhpot1991> maybe 5 depending on where you live
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythbuntu.org/10.10/rc
<rhpot1991> gotta walk the dogs, dig some and I'll check back in a few
<Crankygeek> ok
<Crankygeek> SHould I stay away from Mythbuntu and go wirh a reg ubuntu install and add myth from the repositories?
<Shadow__X> Crankygeek: it all depends on objective, level of comfort, and experience
<Crankygeek> lol...I have none of any of those listed  :)
<Shadow__X> might want to stick with mythbuntu then but also rtm that is going to really help with mythtv
<Crankygeek> I am a Windows guy, Ubuntu is a new hobby for me, so I am still learning
<Crankygeek> I have looked over forums for the past 4 days, and it's tuff there is no definitive guides, you need to peice things together from a bunch of different ones and hope you have your terminology correct....
<Crankygeek> but I shall keep on reading
<Crankygeek> This seems like just the start for me, I still have to figure out how channel changing works and what my best option for that is seeing I have a Directv setup at the house here
<Shadow__X> Crankygeek: yeah i have heard some not so good things about directv setups
<Shadow__X> afaik your best bet is lirc
<Crankygeek> I was thinking the samething just try and get the ir blaster working with lirc seeing there are already scripts built for that
<Shadow__X> yeah there should be
<Crankygeek> but then I hear that serial to usb works better, but it's difficult to get working
<Shadow__X> also depending on if its hd or not you might want to get an hdpvr so you can record hd
<Crankygeek> I am using an HD PVR
<Shadow__X> oh ok cool thats one step in the right direction that has ir blasters built in although, i am unsure if linux has support for them yet
<Shadow__X> last time i check it did not
<Crankygeek> Myth doesn't have it on their list of supported remotes, but I guess there are ways to get it working
<Shadow__X> Crankygeek: you are checking here right http://www.mythtv.org/?
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythTV, Open Source DVR
<Shadow__X> !mythtv
<Zinn> MythTV is a free Unix application which turns a computer with the necessary hardware into a network streaming digital video recorder, a digital multimedia home entertainment system, or Home Theater Personal Computer. It can be considered as a free and open source alternative to Tivo or Windows Media Center.
<Shadow__X> check the wiki for currently supported things
<Crankygeek> I am sure I looked at stuff there as well as google the hell out of mythtv and Directv
<Zinn> Crankygeek: Please watch your language.
<Crankygeek> Sorry
<Shadow__X> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/HDPVR#IR_Transmitter_Support
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge HD-PVR - MythTV
<Shadow__X> so i guess it finally does
<Crankygeek> is that for a different version that is preinstalled in mythbuntu?
<Crankygeek> or is that for Mythdora?
<Crankygeek> I am having some issues with setting up an HD PVR with lirc. I have been using a webpage that was pointed out to me last night by Shadow_X, but I am running into some problems at step 9. here is the link    http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/HDPVR#Compile_Drivers_for_IR_Transmitter_Support
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge HD-PVR - MythTV
<Crankygeek> That is what I have been following, but I am having a problem
<Crankygeek> This is where  I am stuck:  Find and back up your existing LIRC modules lirc_dev.ko and lirc_zilog.ko.
<Crankygeek> I don't seem to have a lirc_zilog.ko file, so the one that I compliled I put into the same location as the lirc_dev.ko file.
<Crankygeek> so when I get onto step 12, I try to load the lirc_zilog using: sudo modprobe lirc_zilog, and I get a FATAL error stating that lirc_zilog can't be found
<rhpot1991> Crankygeek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/500067
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #500067 in lirc (Ubuntu): “lirc_zilog not built”
<rhpot1991> I would just install the 10.10 RC since it fixes a few of the issues you have
<Crankygeek> is that a complete re-install, or is there a way to upgrade from mythbuntu 10.04?
<rhpot1991> should be able to do sudo update-manager -d
<Crankygeek> Off hand, do you know if 10.10 will support HDMI audio through the nVidia gt210 graphics cards?
<rhpot1991> Crankygeek: I believe so, I was the one telling you yesterday that I thought so but you should check to be sure
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-07
<hot_wheelz> hi tgm4883 are you around?
<hot_wheelz> or any other devs
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-08
<qwebirc27041> Firstly thanks in advance for any replys
<qwebirc27041> I have the following configuration Radeon9200SE AGP , P4 1.7Mhz, 1.256 Gig Ram
<qwebirc27041> I am currently having issues with live tv stuttering even on SD channels, my source is DVB-T card
<qwebirc27041> The stuttering is constant and looks like the tv is only displaying 15 frames per second instead of 25
<qwebirc27041> Any suggestions? Thanks again
<qwebirc27041> testing
<tzanger> it really is a shame that a cutlist isn't supported by the DLNA spec
<mrand> Once you know the cutlist is correct, you could always transcode.
<tzanger> mrand: I never transcode recordings, they're transient
<tzanger> I'm not going to watch a show twice to make sure the cutlist is good :-)
<mrand> heh.  I'm not going to disagree with you much ;-)
<tzanger> although I have determined now that I can transcode to iphone's format readily I'll be transcoding it over as it records for most of the shows
<qwebirc37403> I run ubuntu, lucid, just installed Mythbuntu.. setup with the mythbuntu control center.. what next? :)
<tgm4883> qwebirc27041, run mythtv-setup and set up your backend
<qwebirc37403> i c
<qwebirc37403> in mythtv-setup, not able to login to database, with root login info.  Do I need to manually create a mysql user, database?
<tgm4883> qwebirc27041, no
<tgm4883> In MCC, how did you install mythtv?
<qwebirc37403> vague question.. don't remember each step.. just went down the list, when I get to mysql config it opens mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> In MCC, on the system roles tab, what does it say for backend role?
<qwebirc37403> secondary
<tgm4883> do you have another mythtv backend on your network?
<qwebirc37403> do..set to primary then ?
<tgm4883> yea
<qwebirc37403> *no
<qwebirc37403> k
<tgm4883> primary will install the mysql server for you and should set up the users
<qwebirc37403> "mysql plugin not filled out"
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> superm1, ^
<qwebirc37403> test connection was green before, now red
<tgm4883> how was it green if you don't have another backend?
<tgm4883> odd
<qwebirc37403> i run lucid, i already have mysql installed
<qwebirc37403> also get "cannot fine /.ICEauthority" on login
<tgm4883> install mythtv-backend-master
<qwebirc37403> when I first ran MCC, the mysql test was green... then I ran setup, wouldn't connect with default user info
<qwebirc37403> changed to my login info, now red
<tgm4883> to your login info?
<tgm4883> that would be wrong
<qwebirc37403> my root mysql login info
<tgm4883> that still would be incorrect, although it should work
<qwebirc37403> thought it'd need that to create user/tables
<tgm4883> install mythtv-backend-master at the command line, then it should prompt you for your root mysql info
<tgm4883> it will, but it might be having issues because you have mysql server installed already. MCC doesn't account for that I think
<tgm4883> so you need to install mythtv-backend-master from the command line
<tgm4883> it should set that up for you
<qwebirc37403> only option in MBM is "automatically run mythfilldatabase"
<tgm4883> MBM?
<qwebirc37403> no  place to specify login info
<qwebirc37403> mythtv-backend-master
<qwebirc37403> :)
<tgm4883> you installed that?
<qwebirc37403> yes
<tgm4883> did it install mythtv-database?
<qwebirc37403> ahh.. yes
<tgm4883> !mysql | qwebirc37403
<Zinn> qwebirc37403: If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<tgm4883> you can probably skip step 1 of that
<qwebirc37403> well it created the db, still showing no connection in MCC
<tgm4883> don't worry about mcc at the moment
<tgm4883> so you went through those steps I posted?
<qwebirc37403> launching mythtv setup now opens the mythv-backend-master, which doesn't provide fields for specifying mysql login
<qwebirc37403> step 1 isn't going to remove my databases, is it?
<tgm4883> did you do the reconfigure on mythtv-database and mythtv-common?
<tgm4883> <tgm4883> you can probably skip step 1 of that
<qwebirc66721> yes
<tgm4883> ok, so you have reconfigured both of those and are now in mythtv-setup?
<qwebirc66721> yes << did all 4 steps
<tgm4883> there was a step 4?
<tgm4883> the mysql instructions have 3, mythtv setup has 6, so i'm not sure where you get 4
<qwebirc66721> 3 steps
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> are you in mythtv-setup now?
<qwebirc66721> yes
<tgm4883> ok, then go though each step and then once you exit it we can worry about MCC stuff
<qwebirc66721> lot of steps...
<qwebirc66721> anything in particular I should change?
<tgm4883> qwebirc66721, http://mythbuntu.org/wiki/installation-guide
<qwebirc66721> ok, so nothing?  lol
<qwebirc66721> the faq talks about mcc, not mbm
<tgm4883> !read | qwebirc66721
<Zinn> qwebirc66721: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6j8EiWIVZs
<tgm4883> qwebirc66721, http://mythbuntu.org/wiki/mythbackend-setup
<qwebirc66721> iI loved that show!
<qwebirc66721> so yeah mcc doesn't look anything like mythbuntu-backend-master
<qwebirc66721> everything looks proper in mcc
<tgm4883> qwebirc66721, mcc isn't suppose to look like the backend setup
<tgm4883> so now that everything is setup for the backend, the mysql tab should work correctly
<superm1> tgm4883, i think there was a bug with that in lucid that recently reported about mcc
<superm1> fixed for maverick though
<Moritz24> Hi, i am pretty new to the whole Mythbuntu stuff. I am reading through the wiki atm because im planning a combined Backend/Frontend. I am a little confused when it comes to playing/saving HD content
<Moritz24> is it possible to save Movies in 1080p resolution to my Harddisk?
<Moritz24> Because the Wiki states that "Nearly any device you may wish to record HDMI from will also be using HDCP to encrypt the stream, and as such cannot be used. "
<tgm4883> Moritz24, yes
<tgm4883> kinda
<tgm4883> Moritz24, where are you recording 1080p movies from? a tuner?
<Moritz24> well i was planning on using 2 dvb-s cards
<Moritz24> not an external tuner
<Moritz24> the wiki says that you can record HD content with an external firewire tuner. but is it possible with any internal cards aswell?
<tgm4883> using dvb cards, it would write whatever the dvb card receives
<tgm4883> as long as the content isn't encrypted
<Moritz24> well, i have a digital LNB and i plan on using an internal DVB-S card. I only want to record free-TV. Is that what you are referring to when you say "encrypted"?
<tgm4883> free-TV probably isn't encrypted
<tgm4883> but I don't know about dvb-s since I don't use dvb-s here
<Moritz24> okay so stream in the above named sentence means the stream between satellite and satelite dish, right? So to speak the broadcasted signal
<tgm4883> well stream means what is coming into the dvb-s card
<Moritz24> okay yes that is what i meant. Sorry i'm not a native speaker :P
<tgm4883> so yea, if that stream is encrypted when it goes into the dvb-s card then it won't be recorded
<Moritz24> okay thanks alot!
<Moritz24> and is basically every DVB-S card able to record in 1080p?
<tgm4883> Moritz24, IIRC, DVB-S is like any other digital card in that it just writes the already compressed stream to disk. So it doesn't matter what it is in as it is just writing the data
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-09
<qwebirc72726> Hi all Im having a few problems with a new setup on an old computer
<qwebirc72726> Im using mythbuntu 10.04, P4 1.7ghz Backend and frontend
<qwebirc72726> Live TV is stuttering even on the SD channels , Im using a DVB-T tuner card and the signal is locking at 94%
<qwebirc72726> It looks like its only playing back about 15 frames per second instead of the 25 it should
<qwebirc72726> Any replys would be much appreciated.
<aa1> Hello.  Does anyone know if it's possible to get nvidia-96 drivers to work with the version of xorg that comes with 10.10 rc?
<fluvvell> Gibby_away, are you still handy?  One of my diskless clients has refused to cut over to daylight saving Time
<hot_wheelz> Hi,
<hot_wheelz> Has any who has experienced the following error been able to resolve it?
<hot_wheelz> video frame buffer overeflow too many times.
<hot_wheelz> Apparently ta fix has gone into 0.24 but I haven't found it yet.
<hot_wheelz> Thanks.
<hot_wheelz> can somone please point in the right direction
<hot_wheelz> point me sorry :-)
<Pwen> hi guys, just wondering, where is mythlcdserver started from?
<pteague> for some reason after a recent reboot my backend is only seeing 1 of the tuner cards :(
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-10
<ourtv_> what's the deal with the windows?  firefox doesn't have the max/min buttons and boxee has them  that some sort of bug?
<umay> 10.10 rc - i386 Build - Desktop Disk Torrent - fails to download with Transmission - Error: Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker.
<umay> any one half alternate torrent link?
<Seeker`> I'm trying to run videos from a storage group using mplayer, is that possible at the moment? I'm using 0.24
<tgm4883> Seeker`, no
<tgm4883> Seeker`, external players aren't supported with storage groups
<tgm4883> \
<anon_bot> Seems like this happens everytime I attempt it, but I just added the auto-builds package and enabled .23.1 so I could use the latest build of mythtv for windows.  I've had to install fresh copies of mythbuntu from disc the last couple times because of this.  But basically after I enable the auto-builds packages, do a reload, and update (specifically only the mythtv related packages this time), I reboot my box, and it starts running
<Seeker`> tgm4883: that sucks. Only info I can really find on it says "It doesn't work in 0.22" and "It will be fixed in 0.23"
<Seeker`> Now I can't watch videos :/
<tgm4883> Seeker`, you could not use storage groups?
<tgm4883> anon_bot, what starts running?
<tgm4883> i'm confused
<Seeker`> tgm4883: is there a way of converting back from using storage groups to not?
<anon_bot> starts running?  Xorg Log is claiming it can't start my graphics adapter.
<anon_bot> I meant, X starts in low graphics mode, and wants me to troubleshoot the issue.  I assume it's falling back to vesa or something, but then I get a user login prompt
<tgm4883> Seeker`, you just remove the videos on in mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> anon_bot, there is nothing in auto-builds repo that would cause that
<tgm4883> you are likely upgrading from other repos at the same time
<anon_bot> I specifically went in this time, and ONLY checked off mythtv components
<anon_bot> it must just be these shitty asus board I should of never bought  - M3N-HD
<tgm4883> hmm
<anon_bot> It has this onboard nvidia nforce 750a chipset
<anon_bot> which is supposed to be somethnig like a 8200/8300
<anon_bot> has caused me nothing but pain :)
<tgm4883> anon_bot, what distro release?
<anon_bot> mythbuntu 10.04
<anon_bot> looking at the kern log now
<anon_bot> Seeing NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed errors
<anon_bot> says to use vmalloc=(size) to increase size.
<Seeker`> tgm4883: so looking up an item that is in a storage group returns a mythtv://group@host/path/to/file, does the internal player resolve this to an actual filesystem name before it is able to start playing the file?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> you have to get rid of the storage group and mount the drive over NFS or the like
<Seeker`> tgm4883: how does the internal player know where to get the info from if it never sees the actual location of the file, only the mythtv:// url?
<Seeker`> there must be a conversion between "somewhere in this storage group" and "this physical location on the disk" at some point?
<tgm4883> no there never is, which is why external players can't play from storage groups
<tgm4883> Seeker`, it's very similar to this
<tgm4883> !iso
<Zinn> Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for 0.24. Until then you can use the following workaround: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
<tgm4883> only you won't ever be able to use storage groups with external players
<Seeker`> :/
<tgm4883> upstream has said they aren't going to do that
<tgm4883> so unless that changes
<Seeker`> that seems like a hell of a regression
<Zinn> Seeker`: Please watch your language.
<tgm4883> Seeker`, it's not a regression at all
<Seeker`> tgm4883: really? VIDEO_TS playback being broken in the current version for, what, over a year now? And removing the ability to use external players? not a regression?
<tgm4883> Seeker`, I don't think you understand, let me try to explain
<tgm4883> you have never  been able to use storage groups and external players (or storage groups and VIDEO_TS or ISO)
<tgm4883> you have been able to use it with local mythvideo settings
<tgm4883> You still can do it with local mythvideo settings
<tgm4883> you just have to disable mythvideo storage groups (or rather, enable a secondardy local mythvideo setting)
<tgm4883> so no, it isn't a regression. A regression would be something that has worked before that doesn't work now
<tgm4883> which this isn't the case
<tgm4883> what worked before still works now
<tgm4883> the NEW feature of storage groups has never supported external players
<Seeker`> bah, using the old version and it still doesn't work. Only seem to report the directory name containing the VIDEO_TS folder to mplayer, which basically then says "what am I meant to do with that"
<tgm4883> Seeker`, are you using the same method in that link i posted?
<Seeker`> tgm4883: I have a direcotry (/media/multim/videos) which contains two folders (DVD and TVSeries), the DVD directory contains sub-directories $FILM_NAME/VIDEO_TS. The Videos directory in settings is set to /media/multim/videos
<anon_bot> full power cycle allowed my nvidia onboard to start properly.  woot.
<tgm4883> Seeker`, do you still have a storage group set up for that directory?
<Seeker`> tgm4883: no, in the mythtv-setup there are only 2 storage groups set up, recordings and posters
<anon_bot> I wonder if I should add pci=nomsi to my grub like I had to a few distro releases back.
<tgm4883> Seeker`, and you mounted the share locally
<Seeker`> tgm4883: it isn't a network share, its on a drive in the computer
<tgm4883> ah ok
<anon_bot> Is menu.lst no longer in /boot/grub?
<tgm4883> Seeker`, what does the frontend say in the logs when you try to play it?
<Seeker`> I try to use mplayer to play the file, and it successfully calls mplayer, but the path passed to mplayer to play is (for example) /media/multim/videos/DVD/28_days_later
<anon_bot> new version of grub? hmpt
<tgm4883> anon_bot, grub2
<tgm4883> Seeker`, that is the correct path?
<anon_bot> tgm4883: where can I add "pci=msi" to grub2?
<Seeker`> tgm4883: that is the correct path to the folder that contains the VIDEO_TS folder
<anon_bot> hmm, /etc/default/grub maybe under the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" maybe
<tgm4883> Seeker`, so it's not passing the correct path then?  I've never used video_ts folders so I don't know what it's looking for
<tgm4883> anon_bot, IDK
<Seeker`> tgm4883: correct
<Seeker`> bah, this is going to be easier to just set my backend reencoding all of the VIDEO_TS stuff to .mkvs or something
<tgm4883> Seeker`, can you post your frontend logs when you try to play one
<Seeker`> tgm4883: will have to see what I can dig out; my girlfriend is watching a film atm, will loose my head if i try and fiddle with stuff rightnow
<tgm4883> ok
<Seeker`> can't find anything, will have to wait for an hour to two
<anon_bot> can I cause any harm by adding the default user (me) into the mythtv group?
<Seeker`> wow, 118 films @ 2 hours a film is going to be a lot of encoding
<qwebirc6516> Hi, I'm installing 10.10 and am having trouble getting xorg to load. At first it configured things for nvidia, but I'm using core i3 integrated graphics. I tried to change the name of the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to intel but that didn't help
* superm1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to:  Mythbuntu 10.10 released :: Please visit www.mythbuntu.org for more information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com ** Please stick around for people to answer your question **
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-03
<qwebirc74050> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc74050> I am having an issue since I upgraded to mythbuntu 11.04 and MythTV 24.1 (From MythDora/24.1).  Since then, anything that I transcode plays back really slowly --both video and audio.  The transcoded recordings from the old system still play fine.  Videos not transcoded play fine.  The problem happens on on playback on the backend machine (the Mythbuntu) as well as on the frontends which have not been upgraded to MythDora 
<superm1> qwebirc7257, what format are you transcoding to?
<superm1> it sounds like you might be transcoding to a format that your system can't handle HW acceleration potentially
<qwebirc7257> I'm transcoding to MP4... Same format as I was using on the 'dora box
<qwebirc7257> It also plays fine in VLC, btw.
<superm1> qwebirc7257, well have you got some logs perhaps of the playback?
<qwebirc7257> I can generate some... hold on
<superm1> i'm not sure i'll be able to help debug with them, but better than nothing
<qwebirc7257> Here is a snippit
<qwebirc7257> 2011-10-03 12:17:16.927 TV: OSDDialogEvent: result 1 text Cash Cab action JUMPPREV 2011-10-03 12:17:16.996 TV: Attempting to change from WatchingPreRecorded to None 2011-10-03 12:17:17.095 TV: Changing from WatchingPreRecorded to None 2011-10-03 12:17:17.102 TV: Attempting to change from None to WatchingPreRecorded 2011-10-03 12:17:17.252 AO: Opening audio device 'default' ch 2(2) sr 48000 sf signed 16 bit reenc 0 2011-10-
<qwebirc7257> ok... much won't paste into the browser irc
<qwebirc7257> 2011-10-03 12:17:17.302 ALSA, Error: no playback control PCM found on mixer device default 2011-10-03 12:17:17.302 ALSA, Error: Unable to open audio mixer. Volume control disabled 2011-10-03 12:17:17.302 AudioPlayer: Enabling Audio 2011-10-03 12:17:17.318 VideoOutputXv: XVideo Adaptor Name: 'NV17 Video Texture' 2011-10-03 12:17:17.355 OSD: Base theme size: 800x600 2011-10-03 12:17:17.355 OSD: Scaling factors: 0.6x0.453333 
<qwebirc7257> 2011-10-03 12:17:17.440 OSD: Scaling factors: 0.6x0.453333 2011-10-03 12:17:17.455 Player(6): Video timing method: USleep with busy wait 2011-10-03 12:17:17.456 TV: Changing from None to WatchingPreRecorded Application asked to unregister timer 0x0 which is not registered in this thread. Fix application. Application asked to unregister timer 0x0 which is not registered in this thread. Fix application. Application asked to 
<qwebirc7257> I ran mythfrontend -v playback and got some more interesting stuff
<qwebirc7257> A whole bunch of thins similar t2011-10-03 15:23:07.125 Player(0): Video is 3.34898 frames ahead of audio,                         doubling video frame interval to slow down.o :
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-04
<len> I updated to Mythbuntu 11.10 and am having problems with with my mce remote.  When lirc is installed, the remote won't work at all because it seems to be conflicting with new native support in the 3.0 kernel.  If I uninstall lirc the remote "works" but the buttons aren't mapped correctly for myth.
<len> Are MCE remote users supposed to use lirc with 11.10 or not?
<qwebirc90327> Hello together
<qwebirc90327> My Name is Peter Hans
<qwebirc90327> I'm from Germany
<qwebirc90327> I have a start up company wich provides diverent Multiroom Systems
<qwebirc90327> A Costumer Asked me about Mythtv and now i should install him Mythtv in his waiting room
<qwebirc90327> The Costumer is a doctor
<qwebirc90327> The whole thing is not private, its puplic
<qwebirc90327> Because this situation i had some questions
<qwebirc90327> 1. Is Mythbuntu und Mythtv under same Lizenz
<qwebirc90327> 2. Dose the public Situation change anything about the Lizenz Question
<qwebirc90327> 3. Have Mythtv/Mythbuntu a public  Lizenz  to play Videos (linDVD)?
<qwebirc90327> 4 Can I get the acceptance to use the Mythtv/Mythbuntu logo
<qwebirc90327> 5 How can i work together with the Mythtv/Mythbuntu Projekt - I'm willing to support finanzielly the Mythtv Projekt
<qwebirc90327> Please forgive me my bad language
<qwebirc90327> If you can help me please answer, if not let me know where I sould ask these Questions
<qwebirc90327> Best wishes Peter Hans
<superm1> qwebirc7257, mythbuntu is not the same thing as lizenz
<superm1> i'm not aware of the public situation for that project
<superm1> as for the logo, i believe that should be fine in your situation
<superm1> i'm not sure the mythtv project accepts donations, you'll need to check directly with it
<Moscherkobold> hello everyone
<Moscherkobold> it seems that i have exactly this problem
<Moscherkobold> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/480223?do=post_view_threaded
<Moscherkobold> When I start to watch live TV, it shows the channel name, but the screen is black.
<Moscherkobold> mythbackend.log says
<Moscherkobold> any ideas?
<superm1> Moscherkobold, it's been fixed in 0.24-fixes builds, what build are you running?
<Moscherkobold> one moment i try to check
<Moscherkobold> hmm how to find out?
<superm1> mythfrontend --version
<superm1> or "dpkg -l | grep mythtv-"
<Moscherkobold> MythTV Version   : v0.24-243-g9ba3ece
<Moscherkobold> MythTV Branch    : fixes/0.24
<Moscherkobold> Network Protocol : 63
<Moscherkobold> Library API      : 0.24.20101129-1
<Moscherkobold> QT Version       : 4.7.2
<superm1> that's a fairly recent build
<superm1> *not*
<superm1> it's back from the end of 2010
<Moscherkobold> should i upgrade?
<superm1> Yeah, can you enable auto-builds and upgrade
<Moscherkobold> hm how?
<superm1> if the problem persists with autobuilds you can file a bug and we can dig deeper
<superm1> !auto-builds
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about auto-builds
<superm1> !autobuilds
<Zinn> Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains. See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<tgm4883> superm1, looks like lizenz == license
<tgm4883> and the mythtv project does not accept donations
<superm1> ah
<Moscherkobold> superm1: thanks analog tv is working now
<qwebirc90327> Hello superm1
<qwebirc90327> thanks for your answers
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-05
<GrahamIRC> Hi, anyone sucessfully playing HD content on Mythbuntu?
<mrand> GrahamIRC: many, many people
<GrahamIRC> ok I seem to get random pauses for like half a second
<GrahamIRC> Looking at disc and CPU, nothing is stressed
<GrahamIRC> happens with or without VDPAU
<mrand> running fixes?
<mrand> (i.e., 0.24.1)?
<GrahamIRC> whatever mythbuntu 11.04 is
<mrand> yeah, that should be.  Hrm.
<mrand> be right back
<GrahamIRC> :-)
<len> Does anyone know the proper way to get an mce remote working in 11.10? With lirc installed I get nothing. Without lirc installed the remote works with the new kernel level support, but the keys are not mapped correctly. I'm following the mythtv org wiki about using the devinput lirc dirver, and that doesn't seem to be working either.
<len> This remote is just about the most common one out there, so I assume a lot of people are going to have problems.
<len> Does anyone here have a working remote since they started putting ir_remote drivers in the kernel and changing how things are done?
<GrahamIRC> haven't tried that yet - sounds like I have some fun in store :-s
<len> Everything always worked without a hitch in Lucid and prior
<GrahamIRC> I'm new to mythbuntu, been using CentOS for the last few years
<GrahamIRC> I tend to use SpeedLink remotes - cheap and easy to get hold of and appear as keyboard and mouse so should be easy to map
<len> Probably, it seems like the whole ir thing is stuck in transition because the kernel guys wanted to hand ir differently than the lirc guys because they wanted to make it more similar to other input devices like keyboards.
<GrahamIRC> can't seem to find the mce remotes any more - I have one which I use on my CentOS system
<GrahamIRC> kinda makes sense I guess
<len> Myth is still lirc-based, so you have to run both drivers and have some bridge between them.  The whole thing is very confusing.
<GrahamIRC> yes I've used the devinput driver with the speedlinks
<len> You shouldn't have any problems with it if you use Lucid LTS
<len> It would be nice if I know what the official way you're supposed to go about setting up mce remotes for mythbuntu specifically
<GrahamIRC> nothing in the myth control centre app?
<len> There is a place in myth control centre where you can say you're device has "native support" in kenel, which mce remotes do in newer kernel, but all that does is uninstall lirc
<len> The kernel drivers do work, but..
<len> They don't map correctly to mythtv options.
<GrahamIRC> :-S
<len> Arrow keys work, but I can't figure out how to get any key to back up to a previous menu
<GrahamIRC> IR remotes always seem to have been the trickiest thing in myth!
<len> I had some problems with other remotes in the past with Lucid-, but never with mce remotes because they were so common.
 * patdk-lap hugs his ps3 remote :)
<GrahamIRC> ah yes I was thinking of going the bluetooth route
<GrahamIRC> did play around with the Wiimotes
<len> What did you use for a receiver with the wiimotes?
<GrahamIRC> just a bluetooth dongle
<len> How'd they work?
<patdk-lap> I'm using it to just send keypresses, so it just looks like a keyboard
<GrahamIRC> there's a app/script called pywii if I remember correctly - you can use buttons and gestures to control myth
<GrahamIRC> quite fun but I prefer a remote with fixed buttons tbh
<len> I have an ir keyboard that works fine, but i'd much rather just use a little remote than a bulky keyboard on my lap.  I mostly just want to navigate the myth menus
<patdk-lap> I have the playstation button on the remote to an instant shutdown :)
<GrahamIRC> someone must have an mce remote working
<patdk-lap> I never could stand ir remotes
<len> You'd think so, but judging from the small number of people in here, and the fact that there hasn't been much activity on the mythbuntu site, maybe mythbuntus days are waning.
<patdk-lap> before I went full myth, I used wireless remotes, using rf
<GrahamIRC> I hope not, I've only just moved to it from CentOS
<GrahamIRC> CentOS has been great - the same server and build for 5 years!
<len> You were running mythtv on centos?
<GrahamIRC> but it's kernel is just too old now for some of the stuff I want to do - even the kernel that comes with CentOS 6 is just that little bit too out of date to support HD Audio
<GrahamIRC> I was going to use Fedora but it's lifespan is so short that I'd be forever upgrading
<GrahamIRC> so here I am using Mythbuntu
<GrahamIRC> Yes len, CentOS runs it perfectly
<len> Yeah, audio over HDMI can be a real bitch.  I've pulled my hair out many times
<GrahamIRC> I've got audio over HDMI working ok, but not tried HD audio yet
<GrahamIRC> I know I'll need to upgrade the alsa that comes with 11.04 - hoping it might be there in 11.10 when it ships
<len> It's running fine right now, but I have had lots of different problems.  Pulse audio wanted to always channel to the optical out instead, and hdmi won't work at all with the radeon driver, you have to use fglrx
<GrahamIRC> I've always plumped for nvidia with Myth - seems like the line of least resistance and VDPAU and HDMI seem to work a treat
<len> I've had more audio problems in linux than anything right.  They keep adding more and more layers and things seem to get more and more complicated with more conflicts and misrouting.
<GrahamIRC> I've stuck to alsa
<GrahamIRC> and just route the audio straight out the hdmi with no processing
<len> I have nvidia on my main system, but for media machines that are on all the time I use boards with built in ati for low power.
<patdk-lap> never had issue with audio, even audio over hdmi
<len> Well, you always end up using ALSA, it's just a matter of how many additional layers are in-between.
<patdk-lap> I won't use vdpau though
<GrahamIRC> I found a great option for low power frontends - a laptop!
<GrahamIRC> the one I'm on here has nvidia built in with hdmi and s/pdif outs
<GrahamIRC> supports vdpau
<len> I've been removing pulseaudio for ages, but finally gave in since ubuntu has been pushing it so hard.  They really, really want you to use it.
 * patdk-lap uses a normal computer, with a gt220, and network boot
<GrahamIRC> low power. quiet and built in IR reciever, bluetooth and UPS!
<GrahamIRC> I've just swapped by GT220 for a GT520 as the 220 doesn't quite support HBR for HD audio
<GrahamIRC> and the 520 is fanless so nice n quiet
<patdk-lap> I need low profile
<patdk-lap> wife keeps the tv on 24/7
<patdk-lap> and it draws like 8x more than the computer
<GrahamIRC> lol
<GrahamIRC> true
<len> Speaking of low power, I just got a AMD C-60 netbook with much more video power than other netbooks.
<GrahamIRC> any good?
<len> Seems like a great chip for myth boxes
<GrahamIRC> there's some interesting hardware coming through
 * patdk-lap only cares about h264 performance anymore
<len> Yeah, seems more like a notebook than a netbook, but lasts all day on a charge
<patdk-lap> never watch anything else
<len> Always like fanless for mythboxes.  They don't use the 3D anyway, so you don't need the big monster video cards
<GrahamIRC> I've transcoded pretty much everything to h264 too
<len> What about people using a Roku myth channel as a front end?  It only takes 2 Watts.  Hard to beat that for low power usage.
<len> The roku 2 is only about the size of a hockey puck.
<len> patdk-lap, are you using an ir-remote?
<GrahamIRC> but can it do HD?
<len> Yeah, it does 1080p
<GrahamIRC> blimey
<GrahamIRC> wifi only?
<len> I haven't tried getting it to work with Myth.
<len> The XS versions has wifi and wired ethernet
<GrahamIRC> I wonder if it's hackable
<GrahamIRC> cos wifi not really good for HD
<GrahamIRC> especially if there are other devices using it
<len> I have it hard wired.
<GrahamIRC> good plan
<len> You can put it in developer mode and start messing around with it.  That's what you have to do to get a myth channel
<GrahamIRC> I only really use wifi for laptops and smartphones
<GrahamIRC> I was thinking more like diskless frontend :-)
<len> It's $99 for the one with wifi and ethernet port.  $79 for the one with just wifi.
<len> Yeah, that's what it is, I think.  I 2 watt one :)
<len> A
<GrahamIRC> might have to invest in one of those for playing with
<len> It's hard to beat the price
<GrahamIRC> not sure how $99 becomes £138 :-S
<GrahamIRC> rip-off Britain strikes again!
<Shadow__X> would i actually be able to play mpeg2 hd streams from mythtv though?
<Shadow__X> i would think it would have hardware decoders
<GrahamIRC> think you'd use h264
<len> Hmm.  That does seem very odd.  Can't you just buy direct from Roku with a CC to pay the $99 in dollars and have the cc  do the conversion?
<GrahamIRC> yeah probably but a pain if it goes wrong and needs to be returned
<len> Think the new version 2 units use h264
<GrahamIRC> that's what you want :-)
<len> Still only $99
<len> XS 2 is the one you'd want
<GrahamIRC> yup that's the £138 one
<GrahamIRC> is the XD the wifi only one?
<len> Yeah.
<GrahamIRC> XS is £118 on Amazon - still seems like the exchange rate is the wrong way round!
<len> It's like the XS, but doesn't have the ethernet port, come with the motion controller, or have angry birds. :)
<Shadow__X> there arent any ports for it though right
<len> No, just wifi on the XD
<Shadow__X> so you would have to figure a way to do on the fly transcoding to use it as a real frontend
<GrahamIRC> Angry Birds!
<patdk-lap> hmm, my video card gets pretty hot when I'm playing movies, and that is without vdpau, and only 720p
<len> HD is probably the same as the XD with software crippling to sell it cheaper.  Can't imagine why it wouldn't be able to to 1080p, I'm sure the hardware is the same.  You could prob hack an HD to be the same as a XD
<Shadow__X> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VdyIcL7wY4 thats kind of neat
<GrahamIRC> nice
<len> Yeah, it looks pretty slick.
<GrahamIRC> right time for bed
<GrahamIRC> nice chatting guys
<len> Goodnight
<Moscherkobold> hello everyone
<Moscherkobold> hello, i have a problem here maybe someone can help me
<Moscherkobold> when i switch channel in livetv frontend i get the following error
<Moscherkobold> "error opening jump program file"
<Moscherkobold> here is a part of my backendlog
<Moscherkobold> http://paste.ubuntu.com/702748/
<st8ofmi9d> I'm working to get MythTV running using an HVR-2250. I was able to get the card setup but when I go to LiveTV, I get a split second of sound and video before it freezes. I did a lot of searching and some posts indicated that it might be a problem with a video drivers. I verified xorg.conf and I am using NVIDIA for the display. cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version shows that I have:
<st8ofmi9d>  NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  195.36.15  Thu Mar 11 21:41:46 PST 2010
<st8ofmi9d>  GCC version:  gcc version 4.3.2 (Ubuntu 4.3.2-1ubuntu12)
<st8ofmi9d> Am I going down the right path to correct the freezing problem? Any thoughts on how to get it working?
<tgm4883> st8ofmi9d, I'm not sure why it would be an issue with nvidia
<tgm4883> are you using linuxmce?
<st8ofmi9d> yes
<tgm4883> Have you asked them?
<st8ofmi9d> yes, but no luck so far.
<tgm4883> does the card work outside of mythtv?
<tgm4883> or rather, you have identified it is the playback as the issue, and not the recording?
<st8ofmi9d> I seem to remember having the same issue with a different card and a different system on my Mythbuntu machine so i decided to stop by here. No, I have never gotten the card working.
<st8ofmi9d> Ok, I will try to verify that it's a playback issue and not a recording. How do I access teh logs to see where it locks up?
<tgm4883> how about you cat the device to a file then try playing it back?
<tgm4883> perhaps on another machine that you know works?
<tgm4883> The information you provided so far is about half of what we would need to even start working on this issue
<st8ofmi9d> tgm4883: Understood. I'm trying to gather information so I can help myself get help. I'm trying to learn my way around linux. I've used Mythbuntu for two years now on another machine. I had difficulty getting it running but so far it's been running on it's own
<len> Any idea why my Mythbuntu Control Center Auto Login Configuration is Grayed out, so I can't configure auto login?
<len> After upgrading to 11.10 it stopped loggining automatically, and the section to config it is disabled.
<superm1> len, there isn't a GUI tool for configuring automatic login on lightdm for oneiric unfortunately
<superm1> so MCC doesn't have one to open
<superm1> the problem you hit is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/854431
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #854431 in lightdm (Ubuntu): “GDM automatic login is not transitioned to lightdm automatic login”
<superm1> len, i reported the missing GUI tool as bug 868652 if you want to subscribe to that
<Zinn> Bug 868652 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm doesn't provide a gdmsetup type tool" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/868652
<len> superm1, Zinn:  Thanks for the info.  I'm kind of surprised it didn't just retain the autologin from the previous version when I upgraded.
<Zinn> Hi len, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Moscherkobold> i was not able to find a solution for my problem, here is it again:
<Moscherkobold> hello, i have a problem here maybe someone can help me
<Moscherkobold> when i switch channel in livetv frontend i get the following error
<Moscherkobold> "error opening jump program file"
<Moscherkobold> here is a part of my backendlog
<Moscherkobold> http://paste.ubuntu.com/702748/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<Moscherkobold> any sugestions?
<superm1> len, yeah hopefully that bug will get fixed that the information is transitioned to lightdm
<Moscherkobold> maybe the reason is here? 2011-10-05 15:13:47.798 NVR(/dev/video0) Error: Can't open vbi device: ''
<len> I just upgraded it from Lucid, so I'm not familiar with lightdm.  No more XFCE?
<len> I use KDE on my regular systems, so I don't follow what's happening with ubiquity and all that.
<superm1> len, lightdm replaces gdm
<superm1> for the login manager
<superm1> most of the GTK based ubuntu derivates switched to it
<len> Oh, OK.  So Mythbuntu is still built on xbuntu
<superm1> yeah still xfce
<superm1> so if we didn't follow the lightdm switch we would be using code that wasn't maintained at all, which leads to problems with so many moving pieces in ubuntu
<len> Makes sense.  Better to concentrate mostly on the Myth-specific elements that to maintain your own gdm
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-06
<ahhughes> does mythbuntu 11.04 use gnome as its window manager (correct me if I have said something stupid)?
<tgm4883> ahhughes, nope
<tgm4883> it uses xfce
<ahhughes> hmmmm, would that preclude me from opening a gnome gui (again correct my if Im a stoopid noob)?
<ahhughes> I appear to launch all sorts of gnome gui apps like eog, and do.
<mrand> ahhughes: it should not block you from using/launching any window manger you like.
<ahhughes> sweet, that rules out theory #6 for me :)
<mrand> Of course, it doesn't come on the mythbuntu disk, so you need to install it ;-)
<ahhughes> is there a gnome equivalent to this that I can install http://www.xfce.org/projects/xfce4-settings ?
<Zinn> [www.xfce.org] What is the Settings Manager? - Xfce
<ahhughes> because all the ubuntu doco e.t.c. that I read refers to Applicaiton -> Settings -> Prefereces e.t.c. and they are not part of mytbuntu's xfce settings.
<mrand> ahhughes: sorry, don't know.  If you have infinite patience, you can wait around here to see if someone answers you, but it make take infinite time.  I'd go looking on the ubuntu forums personally.
<ahhughes> yeah, looking of forums is something Im comfortable with... its a little hard when you don't know what to look for... but I'll get there :)
<superm1> ahhughes, you are best off reading xubuntu documentation
<superm1> it's closer to the way mythbuntu is set up
<superm1> ubuntu stuff is gonna be outdated anyway for this release with the unity switchover
<ahhughes> this is all because I am trying to get touchegg working.... which I think is pretty $#&*@# impressive :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-07
<mrec> anyone here who can add some fixes to mythtv?
<mrec> v4l2 support is disabled
<mrec> analogTV does not work anymore
<mrec> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/869675
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #869675 in mythtv (Ubuntu): “MythTV V4L2 Bug (specific to Ubuntu!)”
<tgm4883> mrand, on what build?
<tgm4883> mrec, ^^
<mrec> tgm4883: natty amd64
<mrec> latest
<tgm4883> mrec, you've updated to the latest from !repos?
<tgm4883> !repos
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<tgm4883> And are you sure it's V4L2 that is disabled and not V4L1?
<mrec> ahm.. how about fixing it in natty directly?
<tgm4883> mrec, how about not
<mrec> the intention was to remove v4l1 sure ^^
<mrec> but someone screwed up
<mrec> tgm4883: not good idea because there are still users
<mrec> and complaining to us that analogTV does not work
<tgm4883> mrec, complaining to you?
<tgm4883> who are you?
<mrec> we are selling devices which work with linux
<mrec> that's why I had a look at it...
<mrec> otherwise I wouldn't care ^^
<tgm4883> mrec, why not use the repo we have provided the fix in?
<mrec> they are using it it's fine but why not also fix it in natty?
<tgm4883> mrec, because mythtv changes too frequently in the fixes branch to try and backport everything to the official Ubuntu repos
<tgm4883> That PPA I linked is the official Mythbuntu team provided mythtv updates repo
<tgm4883> FWIW, it is fixed in the oneiric repos
<mrec> best would be to remove mythtv from natty in that case and just use the new repos
<mrec> normal users don't know what's going on with mythtv in advance since noone tells them so they need to start to investigate
<tgm4883> mrec, I disagree
<mrec> nevermind problem solved, thanks for the link
<tgm4883> Removing it from the Ubuntu repos would mean that A) we wouldn't be working to have everything close to Ubuntu and have the ability to seemlessly transisition between Ubuntu and Mythbuntu, and more importantly B) Mythbuntu couldn't release ISOs
<tgm4883> mrec, but yea, I'm glad that helped. I always recommend updating to the latest builds when bugs are encountered
<superm1> mrec, to add to what tgm4883 said above, we don't have the resources to go and QA every patch upstream puts out in the -fixes branch as is required by ubuntu SRU process
<superm1> that patch that was in natty was developed before upstream fixed the V4L2 problem properly, and it was a stop gap solution to fix a "majority" of device holders
<superm1> so that's why we have the mythbuntu PPA, it contains automated builds of as close to upstream as possible (minimal patching for paths and a few other ubuntu specifics)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-09
<Bhaal> I am having trouble downloading the packages file from ppa
<Bhaal> any reason?
<Bhaal> Sorry for the repos update
<Bhaal> Sorry, had to reboot, tuner cards crapped out again...
<Bhaal> Guys, getting this error when trying to do a 0.24.x update:
<Bhaal> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.24/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  free/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Zinn> [ppa.launchpad.net] N/A
<Bhaal> n/a ??
<Bhaal> Don't worry, fixed it
<microtechno> howdy folks, after some advice about upgrading the ubuntu side of mythbuntu. I want to run a higher kernel version for some iec958 drivers
<microtechno> nv mind, just going to upgrade using mythbuntu 11.04 cd
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-01
<homebrewcider> hi there, I have mythbuntu installed in a 2 pc setup frontend for 1 room, backend in another. I have tuned the tuners in the backend, however when I start mythtv frontend I think it wants the backend to be on the same machine. I am lost, can someone help please
<homebrewcider> hi, how can I delete ONE capture card, and not the other?
<zcutlip> There seem to be a variety of ways to disable update manager from popping up over top the MythTV interface.  Is there an official/semi-official/recommended way?
<zcutlip> homebrewcider: I don't think there's a way in the GUI to delete only one tuner/capture card.  I'm not sure why.  This can probably be accomplished front he MySQL command line if your'e up for that, though.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-02
<BurnOut> is there any way to dump the current channel line up .. edit it and reload .. ie bypass the built in editor
<tgm4883> BurnOut, delete the source in mythtv-setup?
<qwebirc82991> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc82991> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<BurnOut> i made the mistake of numbering all my HD channels at #.1 .. which unfortunately doesn't match in schedulesdirect
<tgm4883> BurnOut, and you just want to get the data into the lineup?
<BurnOut> right now .. I getting zip from SD as nothing matches
<tgm4883> BurnOut, you can use mythweb (it's faster that using mythtv-setup) to associate the XMLID's with the right channels
<BurnOut> SD has my cable provider .. but I'm guessing that myth is matching on channel numbers  so  4 != 4.1
<BurnOut> tgm4883 .. how so ?
<tgm4883> http://BACKEND/mythweb/settings/tv/channels
<tgm4883> just plug in the right xmltvid for each channel
<tgm4883> you can get the xmltvid by hovering over the channel in the SD lineup
<BurnOut> or better yet just hit the report button ;-)
<BurnOut> thanks
<tgm4883> yw
<BurnOut> tgm4883 .. any thoughts .. added the xmlids for all the channels .. ran mythfill and still no data in the listings
<Bummed> running the latest version.. mythfilldatabase appears to finish with no errors.  yet I get no listings ..  schedule set at schedulesdirect.. I've set the specific xmltvids  .. yet nada
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-03
<skd5aner> hey, where can I view the latest version of the upstart script?
<skd5aner> I'm not running mythbuntu, just vaniliar ubuntu and I compile MythTV from source, so I need to copy and paste.  Looks like the one on the mythtv wiki might not reflect the latest version that you guys ship
<yunosh1> hi, should 0.26 already show up in the control center on 10.04 LTS?
<tgm4883> yunosh, 0.26 isn't being built for 10.04
<yunosh> tgm4883: is it not? http://mythbuntu.org/repos still talks something different
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu Repositories | Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> yunosh, refresh the page
<yunosh> heh
<yunosh> the description is still misleading, because the lifetime of a LTS is longer than 2 years
<tgm4883> no it's not
<yunosh> ah right, version+1
<yunosh> eh no
<tgm4883> let me stop you right there
<yunosh> so what do you mean with "it's not"? the lifetime is not longer than 2 years?
<tgm4883> you are thinking of Ubuntu LTS length
<yunosh> yeah
<tgm4883> Mythbuntu LTS length is only 2 years
<yunosh> ah
<tgm4883> actually, more like 28 months
<tgm4883> granted, we did try to build 0.26 for 10.04, it just really really didn't want to be built there
<yunosh> good to know
<yunosh> is suggest changing "during the lifetime (2 years) of an LTS release" to "during the lifetime (2 years) of a Mythbuntu LTS release" to make this more clear
<tgm4883> yunosh, but it does say that, it even has a link to the Mythbuntu LTS page ;)
<yunosh> :-P
<superm1> i still want to try to fix the 10.04 build, but yeah it's being a major pain
<superm1> probably not happen
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-04
<dkeith__> aster
<Bummed> any one have a URL to  HowTo on spliting up/out a mythtv network ?
<tgm4883> Bummed, I don't think there is a how to for that
<Bummed> so maybe that is my second task .. after figuring out how to do it
<tgm4883> Bummed, I suppose. It's not  terribly difficult considering on a single machine you're basically just running both parts on the same machine
<tgm4883> so splitting that up/out is pretty straight forward
<Bummed> I'm sure I can find a way to mess it up
<skd5aner> can anyone post the current mythbackend upstart script for me please?
<skd5aner> (as in, the latest version leveraged that's compat. with 0.26)
<tgm4883> skd5aner, https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/blob/master/deb/debian/mythtv-backend.upstart
<Zinn> [github.com] packaging/deb/debian/mythtv-backend.upstart at master · MythTV/packaging · GitHub
<tgm4883> that is the one that ships with it
<skd5aner> thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-05
<skd5aner> tgm4883: can you tell me a little bit about how mythfrontend gets launched?  How is it automated/scripted?
<skd5aner> I don't use mythbuntu, I'm just trying to mimic some of it manually
<qwebirc73575> Hi... How does one get the latest 0.26 update?  Does it automatically pushed out if you are running 0.25?
<qwebirc73575> will try to get info on line later.. Thanks.
<EdMarx> helloder
<EdMarx> anyone here?
<EdMarx> ublx?
<EdMarx> ECHO
<EdMarx> echo > echo > echo
<jrb^> Greetings!
<jrb^> I have a Hauppauge HVR 950Q tuner that I am having some problems with.
<jrb^> The maintainer of the modules for this tuner have made a couple of small changes to it that are committed.
<jrb^> How do I influence the kernel maintainers for ubuntu 12.04 to back port the changes to the 3.2 kernel being used for mythbuntu 12.04?
<jrb^> Currently, when using mythtv with the drivers as is, It causes a kernel data dump, and kills mythtv-backend.
<tgm4883> jrb^, just want to make sure I understand what you are saying. You want to have the kernel maintainers take the changes in the mythbuntu 12.04 kernel and apply them to the ubuntu 12.04 kernel?
<EdMarx> Hello I have a few questions in regards to setting up mythtv Anybody there/
 * tgm4883 hides
<EdMarx> hides?
<tgm4883> EdMarx, ask your question
<EdMarx> I really want to use mythbuntu. Right now I don't have cable or the cable cards. So I was planning on using it to manage the music and videos I already have. Does this make sense?
<tgm4883> EdMarx, if you plan on expanding later to use a tuner card, then yes
<EdMarx> Yes I do. on that note do I need cable to get live tv? what about watching tv on the internet like sidereel.com or hulu
<tgm4883> You would need some source for live tv (be it cable, satellite, antenna)
<tgm4883> I don't think hulu works, and I'm unsure what sidereel.com is, but you might want to look at the mythtv plugin mythnetvision
<jrb^> I was referring to the ubuntu kernel maintainers that would port the changes made to the ubuntu kernel
<EdMarx> Ok So by default it has storage groups of videos, pictures, etc. I want to have an easily accessible gui that says Movies and TV-Shows just like it says videos
<tgm4883> jrb^, I'd probably just try emailing the maintainer of wherever the modules live
<tgm4883> so if they are in the kernel, you would need to email the kernel maintainers
<EdMarx> I have made a storage group called movies and made the directory /var/lib/mythtv/movies. Am i on the right track?
<jrb^> the maintainer of the modules has committed the changes to the mainstream kernel.. 3.5.something..
<tgm4883> EdMarx, I suppose, although there isn't really  a need to create a directory for /movies, you could just use the /videos dir
<jrb^> so I would need to find out who maintains the 3.2 kernel for ubuntu
<tgm4883> jrb^, right, but you would need to talk to the ubuntu kernel-team (eg. the maintain of the ubuntu package linux-image-*)
<EdMarx> I want to keep them separate tough.
<tgm4883> jrb^, ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com
<jrb^> ah ok.
<jrb^> thanks
<jrb^> i'll visit that list
<tgm4883> jrb^, yw. That is my best guess from http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic
<Zinn> [packages.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu -- Details of package linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic in precise
<tgm4883> EdMarx, what is the difference between /videos and /movies?
<EdMarx> videos would imply any video material i want to be able to navigate to a "Tv Show" icon when I want to watch prerecorded tv programs and navigate to a "Movie" icon when I want to watch movies
<tgm4883> EdMarx, there are basically two sections  1) Recordings - which has all recorded content  2) Videos - Which has all content from your videos storage group
<jrb^> tgm4883, thanks! I visited that page, and subscribed.
<tgm4883> There might be a way to create a menu entry to jump to a certain place in the Videos section, but I've never tried it
<EdMarx> Ok so where it says screenshots, pictures, music, fan art… can I not just add another directory there and make an icon for it so when I am on the fronted I can just navigate there?
<tgm4883> EdMarx, no, the frontend has no knowledge of those directories
<tgm4883> the frontend just asks the backend for content
<EdMarx> ok well I will try this if not oh well. another problem i am having is I want to be able to input a flash drive
<EdMarx> and have the screen allow me to sent that content to a hard drive
<EdMarx> can I do this from the frontend?
<tgm4883> maybe with a custom user job
<EdMarx> what is that
<tgm4883> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Jobs
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] User Jobs - MythTV Official Wiki
<EdMarx> k
<EdMarx> how do you import media into your mythbuntu box?
<tgm4883> I rip it on my backend
<EdMarx> Ok maybe that is th way I should do it.
<EdMarx> So do you have tv shows and movies that you have ripped ?
<tgm4883> yea
<EdMarx> when you are watching tv how to you separate the shows from the movies?
<tgm4883> a few things
<tgm4883> I don't record movies, only tv shows
<tgm4883> the tv shows that I have ripped are separate from my recorded tv show
<tgm4883> so to get to them, I go into videos
<tgm4883> and inside that, there is a movies folder and a television folder
<EdMarx> oh there is?
<tgm4883> yea, by default it's not but there are a few different settings to set in there
<tgm4883> I chose the one that makes two folders there
<EdMarx> not to be a pain but how did you
<EdMarx>  do that?
<tgm4883> EdMarx, I'll have to go home and look. I think there is just a different view to change it to
<tgm4883> let me see if I can look on my test VM here
<EdMarx> ok. i don't want to trouble you
<tgm4883> found it
<tgm4883> once in there, you hit M then choose Browse By
<tgm4883> then select TV/Movies
<EdMarx> once in the front end
<EdMarx> ?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> once in the videos section
<EdMarx> ok
<EdMarx> I know.. i have a lot of questions but… how do you rip the movies to the videos folder?
<EdMarx> wait
<EdMarx> nevemind
<EdMarx> tgm4883: still there?
<tgm4883> for a few minutes
<EdMarx> I'm in the fronted and in videos. I see the video I put on HD. it gives me media information and says play yet when I click play nothing happens. codecs?
<tgm4883> doubtful. what does the /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log say
<EdMarx> checking.. fyi even with vlc player without fronted guy still dint work
<EdMarx> it says a lot of things
<EdMarx> am I supposed to be looking for anything inparticular
<tgm4883> pastebin them
<tgm4883> and the backend logs too
<tgm4883> although if VLC can't play it either, I'd say it's an issue with the file
<EdMarx> pastebin.com/YquRx30v
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Oct 5 15:58:52 ANTiV mythfrontend[7393]: N thread_unknown mythcommandlinepars - Pastebin.com
<EdMarx> good point
<EdMarx> MiWfmYsv
<EdMarx> yeah you were right it was the file
<EdMarx> geez
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-06
<qwebirc66822> is mythtv 0.26 release for normal updates and not current version
<tgm4883> qwebirc66822, not sure I understand the question
<qwebirc66822> mythtv 0.26 just release for mythbuntu but, haven't received any updates for it
<tgm4883> qwebirc66822, did you activate the 0.26 repo?
<qwebirc66822> no when i select the 0.26 but it still says you selected the development version and requires a password
<tgm4883> qwebirc66822, did you refresh it?
<qwebirc66822> yes
<tgm4883> qwebirc66822, hmm, I'll take a look at that
<tgm4883> qwebirc66822, you can safely ignore the dev version warning (unless you are using 10.04)
<qwebirc66822> you have to do this in mythbuntu control centre?
<tgm4883> you can add it from the command line too
<tgm4883> but if you do, you can't configure it from the control centre then
<qwebirc66822> I see now i have doing it form the control centre
<qwebirc66822> what repository do i need?
<tgm4883> https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.26
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] 0.26 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<qwebirc66822> thank you for helping
<qwebirc66822> yes it worked thank you again
<kruzayn> Anyone able to assist me with 2250 analog setup?  I seem to have all the digitals, but my provider still broadcasts most chans on Analog it seems
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-07
<Pat_TLLTS> howdy
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-30
<shodan45> is GPU video decode (VPDAU) supposed to work OOTB?
<shodan45> I was able to get my atom/ion frontend to connect to my backend, and see live tv from my HDHR (but with an audio error...), but it was playing in slow motion
<shodan45> and my box got very hot - I suspect it was using the CPU to decode video
<shodan45> is there a way to tell if mythtv is using hardware decode?
<shodan45> nm, figured out that it wasn't enabled - works now
<thatswork> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<stevie_man> I'm looking to setup up 2 frontend using mythbuntu and running a backend on my existing Debian 6 server. What mythtv version do I need to download for the backend?
<superm1> stevie_man: you can try to run the exact same PPA if you want on the backend
<superm1> i've not actually tried it
<superm1> otherwise, you'll want to grab the source package from the PPA after you get the frontends installed and build it on debian
<stevie_man> superm1: not sure what you mean by PPA
<superm1> oh sorry.  ok so some context
<superm1> for mythbuntu we distribute daily builds in Ubuntu PPA's for anyone who wants to stay up to date on the -fixes branch
<superm1> for example: http://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.27/+packages
<superm1> PPA is a personal package archive, just made to build one set of packages
<superm1> you can add it as an apt source and then you'll pull packages from it.  if you install mythbuntu on the frontends, the PPA's aren't enabled by default, but they're trivial to enable and then start getting those -fixes updates if you want
<stevie_man> ah, ok no problem running the PPA on Debian?
<superm1> well it might have some problems
<superm1> i mean ubuntu is debian based, so there is a good chance it could work, but squeeze is a bit old
<superm1> you might have to just grab the source package from the PPA (deb-src apt line) and build it on debian yourself using pbuilder/sbuild/dpkg-buildpackage etc
<stevie_man> yah, it is but it has been solid so it's hard to justify an upgrade :)
<superm1> ideally you want to have the exact same -fixes version on all the things you run mythtv on to prevent any protocol changes and to simplify debugging
<superm1> the other alternative is to try to build using the debian packaging scripts we have in github at https://github.com/MythTV/packaging.  they're mainly targeted at ubuntu right now, but if you want to try building with them we can try to help sort out any problems with debian builds
<stevie_man> cool, so how do I go about getting this started. I just looked in the Debian sub dir and the readme.debian sounds like the info is for uploading
<superm1> start out by cloning https://github.com/MythTV/packaging.git
<superm1> and then checkout the branch of the mythtv version you want to use
<superm1> which is probably fixes/0.27
<superm1> then try to build using ./debs/build-debs.sh
<superm1> depending on what you have on your server will depend where it decides to blow up
<stevie_man> alrighty lets see what damage I can do here
<stevie_man> this is the 2nd time I've used git. I've cloned the https://github.com/MythTV/packaging.git. I'm not sure how I check out the branch
<superm1> no worries.  "git checkout fixes/0.27"
<superm1> it should tell you it switched to fixes/0.27
<stevie_man> ah I triend git pull
<stevie_man> um one question. The mythbuntu live CD what ver does it run?
<superm1> git pull is how you will pull "updates" to the packaging branch
<superm1> it should run 0.25.2, but you'll want to update to 0.27 so that if there are problems upstream will be willing to help
<stevie_man> I'm going to have to use the live cd first to make sure the setup is going to work before I make the switch
<superm1> 0.25 is no longer supported
<superm1> ohh
<superm1> well that's a bit more complex then, i guess you can build for 0.25, there are packaging scripts for both
<superm1> we won't be doing a 0.27 based ISO until next april
<stevie_man> I'm running a Mediaportal frontend and it doesn't connect to the backend so I'm looking to switch to myth but I need to make sure it's going to work with a backend or the wife will have my head :)
<stevie_man> so I can do a git checkout fixes/0.25 and if it all works than I can update to .27
<superm1> yeah
<stevie_man> ok well I got this message "fatal: Not a git repository (or any parent up to mount parent )"
<stevie_man> oh nevermind, I missed changing to the packaging dir
<superm1> oh okay
<superm1> there are a  few ubuntuisms in that 0.25 version of  the packaging i know for sure
<superm1> it's calling for some ubuntu specific tools so you will need to comment some lines out
<superm1> 0.27's scripts are more generic
<stevie_man> if only I could run mythbuntu in a virtual machine and still access the tuner card
<stevie_man> that would be so much easier
<superm1> what kind of tuner are you using?
<stevie_man> pinnacle 800i
<superm1> ah yeah limited then
<superm1> this is the diff i think you'll need to run on 0.25 scripts to make it build more nicely (taken right from the 0.27 scripting) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6176366/
<stevie_man> neat, I have no idea what that is :)
<superm1> well at least for manually sorting things out, comment everything in that if [ "$TYPE" = "binary" ]; then block
<superm1> and install these packages ahead of time: dpkg-dev devscripts equivs
<superm1> from the top level deb directory, try to run this command (without sudo if you're using it as root) to install all the build dependencies you'll need "sudo mk-build-deps debian/control.in -ir"
<stevie_man> how do I apply the diffs?
<superm1> well it might be easier to just comment that whole section out
<superm1> and do what i said above
<superm1> because that pastebin makes it harder to get raw text
<stevie_man> superm1: mk-build-deps says unknown option ir
<stevie_man> ah figured it out
<superm1> ok good, probably just older version of debian stuff
<stevie_man> superm1: building now
<superm1> cool, so once you got the build deps in place it seems to be working well?
<stevie_man> nope debuild: fatal error at line 1325:
<superm1> can you pastebin the build log for the error?
<stevie_man> sure, where does it log to?
<superm1> just to that terminal
<stevie_man> oh
<superm1> you can copy paste the last 200-300 lines or so
<superm1> otherwise re-run and tee it into a log or something
<stevie_man> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6176641/ That's all I had in the terminal I can output to a log file if you need more
<superm1> it says on 193 exactly why that was failing
<superm1> those other dependencies listed there for building
<superm1> some of those you can optionally take out and build without support others you can't
<superm1> so see what you can find in debian for those, and whatever you can't you can try to take out of debian/control.in and make a local packaging git commit to keep it out
<superm1> the mp3 support might be your biggest problem
<stevie_man> non of those are part of Squeeze stable
<superm1> ok so try to disable them and build without
<superm1> see how things fare
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-10-01
<stevie_man> I'm wondering if someone can provide me with some guidence. I've been running a Media portal setup (2 frontend and 1 supposed backend) I have been unsuccessful at getting the frontends to connect to the backend for the TV server. I was thinking I might try Myth. I played with a while back and it seemed pretty decent.
<stevie_man> The problem I have is the MP frontend work well for videos, movies and pictures right now and I don't want to trow away the working system escpecially with the wife getting used to it
<stevie_man> Is there a way I can use a live CD to test mythbuntu connecting to a backend on my Debian 6 server? Superm1 was helping me out earlier but trying to get mythbuntu .25 working on my squeeze box seemed like an impossible task
<tgm4883> stevie_man, the frontend on the live cd can connect to any 0.25 backend
<stevie_man> so if I can find a .25 deb for the backend server the mythbuntu live cd would work fine?
<tgm4883> stevie_man, yes
<stevie_man> So if it works then I can use my time to get .27 backend working instead of spending time on something that is likely going to be replaced
<tgm4883> yes
<stevie_man> tgm4883: great thanks
<stevie_man> is there a mythbuntu live cd iso that runs myth .24 still available?
<superm1> not that we host - you might find it somewhere else.  another idea you can try to do is to boot your backend on the ISO
<superm1> it's possible to configure the backend if you set up a HDD based storage group
<superm1> and rename the upstart jobs that gets disabled on the ISO
<sabhain> Is it possible to freeze the "DefaultTVChannel" setting to a fixed value so that starting Live TV on a front end will always choose a certain channel / tuner / input?
<Jay2k1> sabhain: i guess that if you find out where this setting is stored in the DB and when it is being written, you could use a (hackish) workaround and have a cronjob execute a mysql insert to overwrite it with a channel of your choice if you don't find a way to set it in the frontend
<sabhain> Jay2k1: Thanks for the input.  I've thought of that, but have strong desire to stick to a production (.27 fixes) setup.
<sabhain> Having an issue where we like to use a tuner which is the sole tuner on a Slave Backend for Live TV.  But if that tuner is in use for a recording, then LiveTV won't start.  It seems that myth won't roll over to another input on the master if it's trying to get LiveTV from the slave.
<superm1> sabhain: you can't mess with priorities?
<superm1> i could sworn there was a way to set priority on individual tuners specifically for live tv usage
<superm1> but maybe it doesn't work on multiple backends like that
<sabhain> superm1: I'm playing with it now to try and force a certain input, but it seems like myth's preference is for the FE to go back to the last channel tuned.
<sabhain> so the priority thing works for the first time LiveTV is started, but if you exit and go back in .. it sticks to the same tuner.
<sabhain> If I could figure out why it won't roll over to a tuner on the master backend, the problem goes away ..
<sabhain> pre 0.27 there was a setting to avoid conflicts with LiveTV / Recordings, but as best I can tell, the setting was removed in 0.27.  I "know" it was there in .25 .. pretty sure it was there in .26.  But went to .27 to get away from some of the mythloggrabber bugs.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-10-02
<stevie_man> hey all, I'm trying to get my backend up and running but I cannot connect to the database. I get the error: "Cannot login". Why I try to login to mysql using the mythtv user I get access denied for user 'mythtv@localhost'. I let myth do the whole automatic table setup thing
<tgm4883> stevie_man, is mysql started
<stevie_man> tgm4883: yes, I was looking at the logs and I think mythbackend was using the hosts entry for 127.0.0.1 I had that said zues (name of the server) and not the one that said localhost
<tgm4883> stevie_man, so 'mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg' gives you access denied?
<stevie_man> yep
<tgm4883> odd
<stevie_man> very
<tgm4883> I'd try resetting it
<tgm4883> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, perform the following to reconfigure it: [1] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it later)  [2] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database [3] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<stevie_man> I'm going to wipe everything and try again with the 127.0.0.1 zues entry commented out
<stevie_man> So here is my mythbackend log. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6184448/
<stevie_man> Yes I know I'm using .24 it's for testing only before I switch everythinf over to .27
<tgm4883> stevie_man, did you go though mythtv-setup?
<tgm4883> stevie_man, that is so old, i'm not even sure I remember all of the oddities of it
<stevie_man> yah, that's what is generated when I do the mythtv-setup
<stevie_man> what is this? Using configuration directory = /var/lib/mythtv/.mythtv
<stevie_man> when I try to cd into it I'm told it is not a directory and when I try to edit it it's not a file
<tgm4883> it looks like it thinks that is the home directory for the mythtv user
<tgm4883> what did you do?
<stevie_man> Nothing that I know of
<tgm4883> what version of ubuntu is this?
<stevie_man> I'm on Debian Squeeze
<tgm4883> ok, where did you install the packages from?
<stevie_man> from www.deb-multimedia.org
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> stevie_man, so for some reason, their packages are looking in that directory for the config files
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<stevie_man> even better the setup didn't create the mysql users this time around
<stevie_man> oh that one was my fault
<tgm4883> stevie_man, this is why I tend to recommend mythbuntu
<stevie_man> yah, this is only a test, a prove of concept before I replace my working mediaportal frontends with mythbuntu
<stevie_man> so even before I run the ,ythtv-setup the user cannot connect to the database
<tgm4883> is the user even setup in the database?
<stevie_man> tgm4883: The user was setup in the database twice. One @localhost and once @%
<stevie_man> What does the mythbuntu-repos.deb file do? (located at http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/mythbuntu-repos.deb)
<tgm4883> stevie_man, it adds the repos tab to MCC for versions prior to 12.04
<stevie_man> ah, can I use this to install .25 then? (11.04?)
<tgm4883> yea I think it's still available
<tgm4883> yea it's still available
<stevie_man> tgm4883: how do I use the mythbuntu repo installer package once it is installed?
<tgm4883> stevie_man, you need mythbuntu-control-centre
<stevie_man> oh so I need to be in mythbuntu to use the repo-installer?
<tgm4883> stevie_man, no, mythbuntu-control-centre is another package. the repo installer is a plugin for i
<stevie_man> ah, I guess there isn't a control centre for Debian
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-10-03
<qwebirc76652> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-10-04
<xibalba> can i mount nfs onto mybuthuntu and pull in media from my nas
<superm1> sure
<xibalba> ok i figured out how to
<xibalba> are there any specific requirments on video to play?
<biffhero> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, perform the following to reconfigure it: [1] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it later)  [2] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database [3] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<qwebirc99613> hi guys, just upgraded avery old mythtv, old tv used svhs tv out with an nvidia 7300gs gpu
<qwebirc99613> new tv uses a dvi > hdmi adapter, but that old card doesnt support audio
<qwebirc99613> would you recommend replacing it with a current nvidia or amd gpu?
<qwebirc99613> !help hdmi gpu
<Zinn> !help hdmi gpu For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc99613> also would like suggestions where to buy reasonably priced HD DVB-T and DVB-S2 cards in the UK
<qwebirc99613>  BlackGold BGT3600 Dual DVB-T2/DVB-C, Dual DVB-S2, Analogue TV Tuner
<qwebirc99613> is that currently suppoted?
<qwebirc99613> google suggests not, but i have only found forums posts from ~2011 about it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-10-06
<qwebirc63802> Hello
<qwebirc63802> I have serveral questions, can i ask them in this chat?
<qwebirc63802> nobody online?
<qwebirc63802> How good will xbmc & mythubuntu work?
<_JKL_> i have problems to update mythtv from 0.25.2 to 0.27. i added ppa like introduced here: https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.27 but after apt-get update i can not see any lines indicating going to myth repo. also after this apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade will not suggest updating mythtv. also apt-get-show-versions says that mythtv is already latest version. do you know what i should do to update?
<Hydr0p0nX> what does mythbackend --version say ?
<_JKL_> http://lpaste.net/93988
<Hydr0p0nX> you using mythbuntu?
<Hydr0p0nX> i assume ...
<_JKL_> yep
<Hydr0p0nX> what version ?
<_JKL_> wait a sec. using mythbuntu. actually i am not
<Hydr0p0nX> what distro then?
<_JKL_> distro is xmbcbuntu.
<_JKL_> Ubuntu 12.10
<_JKL_> was that a wrong choice?
<Hydr0p0nX> nope
<Hydr0p0nX> I use the current release of mythbuntu
<Hydr0p0nX> haven't tried 0.27 yet though
<_JKL_> i had problems with mythweb
<_JKL_> trac indicated that i need 0.26 atleast with that new php
<_JKL_> but i think 0.26 still had same problems
<Hydr0p0nX> ah
<_JKL_> but with 0.27 my mythtv version was not compatible anymore
<Hydr0p0nX> yea, you'll need to upgrade frontend and backend
<_JKL_> i think i have to try again some other day. mythweb is not so important at the moment. i can manage without it also. thanks for your help anyways :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-09-30
<hipitihop> I have moved my existing 12.04 based mytbuntu HDD (front end + back end) to a complete new box, original was Nvidia based ION 330, new box is intel H97 Express based mobo with Core i5 , systems boots out of the box and myth runs, however I have two issues, no audio and mythtweb shows no listings or guide data. first step, audio, how do I force a fresh  reconfig of audio ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-10-01
<qwebirc39250> Hi. I've recently set up a MythTV frontend on Mythbuntu 14.04.1 LTS. I've had the combined backend/frontend running for months, but this is my first time setting up a remote frontend.
<qwebirc39250> Although I have checked the boxes for various plugins in the Mythbuntu Control Center on the frontend, none of those plugins show up in the frontend's UI.
<qwebirc39250> Does anyone know why that might be and/or how to fix it? I am getting rid of cable, so being able to use Mythnetvision in particular will be really helpful for me.
<Kwisher_wrk> qwebirc39250: did you try enabling them on the b/e?
<qwebirc39250> I didn't realize that the frontend was dependent on the backend for these features. I do have a few of the plugins, such as MythNews and MythWeather, enabled on the backend, but these do not show up on the frontend.
<Kwisher_wrk> i'm not sure either, just a guess
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-10-03
<RickJames_B> anyone try to use a hdpvr with the newest mythbuntu
<RickJames_B> 1212 hdpvr
<RickJames_B> i cant seem to get it to show video on frontend it errors out. I did get it to work for a few min then it stopped and now no video
<RickJames_B> my hd home runs work fine
<qwebirc49202> Issue with 0.27.3+fixes.20140924.629f711-0ubuntu0mythbuntu2 going to 100%, top indicates the thread at 100% is SSDP
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-10-04
<tgm4883> I've uploaded test packages with the proposed DNS change to resolve the SD change on Nov 1st. If you use Schedules Direct and would like to test this I would like to get some feedback on the testing. The packages are at P8CI^&zy#j&%gs0@5Qv0
<tgm4883> err
<tgm4883> https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-bugs/+archive/ubuntu/test1/+packages
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-10-04
<smacktalk> I'm trying to load mythbuntu onto a usb device with unetbootin and it's giving me an error telling me I need to mount the usb drive
<smacktalk> I'm thinking it's already mounted...should be automatic
<Shadow__X> smacktalk: select the usb drive from the drop down
<smacktalk> yes, it's selected
<smacktalk>  it keeps coming up with this "you must first mount the usb drive /dev/sdc1 to a mountpoint."
<Shadow__X> are you selecting the right one?
<Shadow__X> is the usb drive sdc1?
